# Karachi Airport Under Terrorist Attack



## Stealth

Karachi Airport Under Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

Stealth said:


> Karachi Airport Under Attack


No news about it


----------



## Donatello

Only Dawn.com reporting........


----------



## Stealth

Darth Vader said:


> No news about it



All TV channels of Pakistan reporting from last 10 mins

SAMA, EXPRESS, ARY all reporting. Media not allowed to go near Asfahani Hanger.

4 Security injured = Airports and Runway Lights off - Security forces and Police already taking control of that Area - Cargo Area is under attack. Same attack like Mehran base. Heavy firing btw Security and Terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

Stealth said:


> All TV channels of Pakistan reporting from last 10 mins
> 
> SAMA, EXPRESS, ARY all reporting. Media not allowed to go near Asfahani Hanger.
> 
> 4 Security injured = Airports and Runway Lights off - Rangers and Police already taking control Area - Cargo Area is under attack. Same attack like Mehran base. Heavy firing btw Security and Terrorists.


any link


----------



## Evil Flare

Geo News - Dailymotion


----------



## Indus Falcon

No coverage on PTV World & PTV Global. ARY is reporting 2 ASF personnel injured, Geo tez is reporting 4 ASF personnel injured


----------



## Darth Vader

Abu Nasar said:


> No coverage on PTV World & PTV Global. ARY is reporting 2 ASF personnel injured, Geo tez is reporting 4 ASF personnel injured


Watch SAMAA TV Live Streaming


----------



## Stealth

Fire @ near Hanger now


----------



## Icarus

That's a pretty huge fire, I think they might have got a plane.


----------



## BDforever

Abu Nasar said:


> No coverage on PTV World & PTV Global. ARY is reporting 2 ASF personnel injured, Geo tez is reporting 4 ASF personnel injured


PTV IS REPORTING FOR FEW MINS


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

WTF??....


----------



## Emmie

Darn! One more medal on the way...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming

This is why i wanted vest ans bullet proof car. Even jinnah under attack.

Where is bhai gonna land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Just what we fckng needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SEVERAL HUNDRED GRENADES HAS BEEN HURLED, 5-6 TERRORIST ENTERED VIA FOKKER GATE

4 security members have injured


----------



## Emmie

Have they made it to aerodrome? I don't have access to TV.


----------



## BDforever

4 airport security members have injured


----------



## Icarus

Emmie said:


> Have they made it to aerodrome? I don't have access to TV.




I think they got to the hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Emmie said:


> Have they made it to aerodrome? I don't have access to TV.


You mean Jinnah terminal? No

10to 15 terrorists. 1 unconfirmed civi dead, 4 ASF injured

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Abu Nasar said:


> You mean Jinnah terminal? No
> 
> 10to 15 terrorists. 1 unconfirmed civi dead, 4 ASF injured




4 ASF soldier's martyred...Dunya News


----------



## Icarus

ARY reports 10-15 attackers, some got into a plane. 
Army on scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

4 martyred


----------



## chauvunist

Huge fire is visible from inside the Airport..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

chauvunist said:


> Huge fire is visible from inside the Airport..


just wondering why these asshole attacked civil planes?? and then they say they are doing jehad what kind of jehad is this??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

How come Airport area is in such insecure position ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Approx 7-9 Terrorists entered from the Isfahani Hanger. Opened fire on AFC jawans.


----------



## Dubious

What the hell?!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Icarus said:


> ARY reports 10-15 attackers, some got into a plane.
> Army on scene.



Are they hijackers?


----------



## maxpayne

They blew some fuel storage. Near to isphahani hanger. Which is near to ASF HQ. I fear safety of planes bcz they are near to hangered planes.


----------



## revojam

Another stain for Pakistan's reputation


----------



## Stealth

Military Commandos finally Call AS USUAL ***** police you're just for these ***** hukmaraan security nothing else more... Karachi Airport under attack.


----------



## Jango

Reports that terrorists are at Isphahani hangar.

Anybody livig near the airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Capt.Popeye said:


> Are they hijackers?



I don't think that's the plan, the airplane they are reported to have boarded was empty, I guess they got into it for cover and to use as a vantage point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

What and why? Ab konsi takleef char gi in logon ko ...koi sakoon nai hai kaminoun mein!


----------



## Jango

Stealth said:


> 10-15 attackers, some got into a plane.



Confirmed?

A plane with passengers onboard?


----------



## Dubious

revojam said:


> Another stain for Pakistan's reputation


thats what these creatures have been doing from day one...Hitting on our reputation! And then throwing the blame on Islam...Where in Islam was this asked for? Stupid retarded barbarians!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> I don't think that's the plan, the airplane they are reported to have boarded was empty, I guess they got into it for cover and to use as a vantage point.



Yeah probably.

Because if you are familiar with Karachi airport, Isphahani hangar and maint facilities are at the west end of the airport while pax terminal is on the east.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icarus

Stealth said:


> Military Commandos finally Call AS USUAL ***** police you're just for these ***** hukmaraan security nothing else more... Karachi Airport under attack.




This is way beyond the capability of the Police, calling in the Army was inevitable. I just hope the ASF can hold them off from sensitive locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

How can they attack an airport? dont they have multi layered security?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Icarus said:


> I don't think that's the plan, the airplane they are reported to have boarded was empty, I guess they got into it for cover and to use as a vantage point.


or escape route...


----------



## SHAMK9

Fulcrum15 said:


> Confirmed?
> 
> A plane with passengers onboard?


Why would a passenger plane with passengers be in hangar, makes no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Fulcrum15 said:


> Confirmed?
> 
> A plane with passengers onboard?



Its empty from what i can gather, most likely to take cover. 

Aur karo Muzakrat in kutay kay bachoon kay saath

I really hope after this incident, this really prompts a proper operation against these terrorist scum bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## dexter

I live near airport sounds lots of sirens and huge firing man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Akheilos said:


> or escape route...



Its a long shot, they'll need a friendly airstrip to land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

jbgt90 said:


> How can they attack an airport? dont they have multi layered security?


yes there is security but not enough for a terrorist attack!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Zarrar Alvi said:


> 4 martyred


I would like to discuss your foot note which has lots of BS" Jb india me bcha b paida hota hai to bechara ISI walo pa blame daal daita hain" In Pakistan it would be TTP & AL Qaeda,mind you TTP is delivering the goods.Today it is Karachi,tommorrow it might be Islamabad or Lahore.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

and some one told me that they are well equipped with night visions and all the stuff


----------



## Dubious

Icarus said:


> Its a long shot, they'll need a friendly airstrip to land.


Prob gonna land in their cave! What sort of plane did they take?


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

jbgt90 said:


> How can they attack an airport? dont they have multi layered security?



They cut in through some fence, I guess, attacked en mass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> This is way beyond the capability of the Police, calling in the Army was inevitable. I just hope the ASF can hold them off from sensitive locations.



Agreed.

ASF do seem pretty well equipped and trained to keep the terrorists at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Akheilos said:


> Prob gonna land in their cave! What sort of plane did they take?



No information about that for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

maxpayne said:


> They blew some fuel storage. Near to isphahani hanger. Which is near to ASF HQ. I fear safety of planes bcz they are near to hangered planes.


na man fuel storage would have resulted into black smoke not white like we are seeing on TV


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> This is way beyond the capability of the Police, calling in the Army was inevitable. I just hope the ASF can hold them off from sensitive locations.



Even the Elite Police ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*ARMY COMMANDOES AND RANGERS HAVE BEEN CALLED UPTIL NOW IT WAS JUST ASF NOW THE TRUE FIGHT HAS STARTED*


----------



## farhan_9909

4 martyrdom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Abu Nasar said:


> 4 ASF that were injured, 3 have met martyrdom


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajeeoon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## l'ingénieur

This pretty much confirms that this is not Jihad nor islamic extremists this are people being hired by another country to ruin pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maxpayne

Zarrar Alvi said:


> na man fuel storage would have resulted into black smoke not white like we are seeing on TV


Is the smoke visible on tv?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Saach.tv reports 4 ASF personnel dead. This seems to be a really serious thing.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

jbgt90 said:


> How can they attack an airport? dont they have multi layered security?


because our intel agency say they are trained and guided by foreign hands and briefed properly before attacking any targets :/ so dont take them easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

airport terminal one is not a passenger airport , what could be the target ? or is it a message by the extremists


----------



## fawwaxs

Security officers are doing there job very well, no panic at all


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Even the Elite Police ?



Elite Police are just police that know how to handle a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

l'ingénieur said:


> This pretty much confirms that this is not Jihad nor islamic extremists this are people being hired by another country to ruin pakistan.


Bull!! its jehad against American planes that PIA has


----------



## Dubious

farhan_9909 said:


> 4 martyrdom


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajeeoon


----------



## forcetrip

http://live.samaa.tv/


----------



## l'ingénieur

SHAMK9 said:


> Bull!! its jehad against American planes that PIA has


at this rate their excuse will be 'jihad against this packet of chips imported from america!!!'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

They attacked/entered from Terminal one....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

farhan_9909 said:


> 4 martyrdom


RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

All 4 have died

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

SHAMK9 said:


> Bull!! its jehad against American planes that PIA has


Or stupid mind with polio virus (wonder if Polio makes these people do these things...need to check what strain they carry) vs human beings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

suresh1773 said:


> I would like to discuss your foot note which has lots of BS" Jb india me bcha b paida hota hai to bechara ISI walo pa blame daal daita hain" In Pakistan it would be TTP & AL Qaeda,mind you TTP is delivering the goods.Today it is Karachi,tommorrow it might be Islamabad or Lahore.


This is not the time to discuss BS. Please leave the thread and go troll somewhere else!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Capt.Popeye said:


> Saach.tv reports 4 ASF personnel dead. This seems to be a really serious thing.




If we can stop this attack at 4, its an acceptable casualty figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Saach.tv reports 4 ASF personnel dead. This seems to be a really serious thing.


do we look like we are joking...Yaar mazaq apni jaga!


----------



## Indus Falcon

Flames can be seen near 2 aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Capt.Popeye said:


> Saach.tv reports 4 ASF personnel dead. This seems to be a really serious thing.


those were the personnel who were the first point of engagement at the security gate, hence the only casualties so far -----

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Icarus said:


> If we can stop this attack at 4, its an acceptable casualty figure.


Big IF!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

any idea....was there any high value plane parked at KHI? because there are reports that plane is under fire....

Or is it to hijack any plane?


----------



## maxpayne

Zarrar Alvi said:


> na man fuel storage would have resulted into black smoke not white like we are seeing on TV


yes white smoke visible now. It may not be any plane! Thanks god

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

its an old AP area... mostly Cargo planes are parked......a Fire Fighter is also injured.... Cargo Terminal/Area is on fire...


----------



## Amaa'n

*Please submit a complain against Dunya Tv, they are broadcasting a footage of inside premises of the airport - that is unacceptable and in clear voilation of their license ----*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> If we can stop this attack at 4, its an acceptable casualty figure.



Mostly the casualties are at the initial contact at the first check post.

After that, it's usually restrained, now it's all a case of limiting damage.

On ARY news, a plane does seem to be on fire, there is a pretty huge fire on it or next to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Akheilos said:


> do we look like we are joking...Yaar mazaq apni jaga!



Did I even say or imply that anybody is joking?
Don't just get jumpy and uptight just like that. There is simply an unfolding tragedy that we are looking at.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saiyan0321

dammit dammit dammit DAMMIT!!!!!! This is clearly a show that they can attack anywhere they want. An airport is an access way to many countries and the message is that Pakistan can very easily let hijackers and terrorist board the plane. 

Not too mention the plane damage we will sustain,

We cant let this drag on. We must finish this fast and now. The longer it drags the worse our position becomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

No planes are on fire & Security Forces have contained them... *<<ALLAH AKBAR>>*....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icarus

Fulcrum15 said:


> Mostly the casualties are at the initial contact at the first check post.
> 
> After that, it's usually restrained, now it's all a case of limiting damage.
> 
> On ARY news, a plane does seem to be on fire, there is a pretty huge fire on it or next to it.




For now, no reports of any plane on fire, some have sustained damage but none on fire.


----------



## saiyan0321

Terrorist attacks can happen anywhere that much is clear in the world. However how the peace forces handle the situation and what level the damage is sustained effects the reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Security Forces have have corned in a certain area.... GO FORCES GO


----------



## Sinnerman108

3 to 4 planes are damaged with bullets.

Before this attack finishes, PAF should be bombing Waziristan crazy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

balixd said:


> those were the personnel who were the first point of engagement at the security gate, hence the only casualties so far -----



Hope it gets confined to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

I wont tell you all the info but i believe they entered through engineering staff gate which is not heavily gaurded just 4 gaurds and one barrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Mostly the casualties are at the initial contact at the first check post.
> 
> After that, it's usually restrained, now it's all a case of limiting damage.
> 
> On ARY news, a plane does seem to be on fire, there is a pretty huge fire on it or next to it.


doesn't look like it , its the plane that is on fire, pretty close to the plane though and if not extinguished, will get the plane


----------



## saiyan0321

No planes on fire so collateral damage is in check and now if we can kill them quickly with no more lives lost then it wont effect our repute.


----------



## fawwaxs

ASF uniforms used by half of the terrorists. Rest wearing commando jackets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Terrorists moving towards Jinnah terminal runway. SSG have not yet reached and taken charge


----------



## IndoUS

RIP to the brave men who died fighting. 
Is the airport inside the city? And is this civilian airport or cargo?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 terrorist got Killed


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> For now, no reports of any plane on fire, some have sustained damage but none on fire.



Yeah most probably, but the fire was VERY close to the aircraft.

I am on live stream so some resolution issues.


----------



## Indus Falcon

NO Police commandos available, they are all on VIP protocol


----------



## chauvunist

ARY News showing Fire near 2 passenger planes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

salman108 said:


> 3 to 4 planes are damaged with bullets.
> 
> Before this attack finishes, PAF should be bombing Waziristan crazy .


exactly thats what my colleagues and my dad said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

IndoUS said:


> RIP to the brave men who died fighting.
> Is the airport inside the city? And is this civilian airport or cargo?


The airport is in the middle of the city and yes, its a civilian/cargo airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

as usual , a well planned attack executed in a perfect manner ---- looked like a scene out of MW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Did I even say or imply that anybody is joking?
> Don't just get jumpy and uptight just like that. There is simply an unfolding tragedy that we are looking at.


dude not in the mood...i also said mazaq apni jaga...you could have politely left but no...


----------



## 1000

'mujahideen' strike again killing other muslims


----------



## SHAMK9

chauvunist said:


> ARY News showing Fire near 2 passenger planes...


They dont look like PIA planes, Karachi airport has lots of junk planes sitting close to the hanger of foreign airlines


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> No planes are on fire & Security Forces have contained them... *<<ALLAH AKBAR>>*....


where?


----------



## saiyan0321

Lets do this guys quick and fast to end it here. We cant have days on end baracades.


----------



## Devil Soul

Security Beefed up on High Alert @ All AP's


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

IndoUS said:


> RIP to the brave men who died fighting.
> Is the airport inside the city? And is this civilian airport or cargo?


it reminds of Colombo airport attack where the sole purpose of foreign funded terrorist were to attack Planes and cause huge loss to srilankan air line and the game has begun in our land by same enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Didn't gov said they will soon launch operation against Taliban in Karachi? I wonder what happened?


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## dexter

oh man tv/cable not working here in airport area using livestream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> doesn't look like it , its the plane that is on fire, pretty close to the plane though and if not extinguished, will get the plane


they are saying its a cargo container on fire


----------



## chauvunist

SHAMK9 said:


> They dont look like PIA planes, Karachi airport has lots of junk planes sitting close to the hanger of foreign airlines



I hope no international plane get's damaged/destroyed...it's huge shame for us as a nation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> where?


2 *** Holes killed & Security Forces are coming under fire from 2 diff locations.....so that indicated that are cornered.....
5 ASF Shaheed .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Brahmos_2 said:


> OMG!!!. Is it possible for them to hijack planes & attack India...??


Yes, if this was dora the explorer video game, dont be retarded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Brahmos_2 said:


> OMG!!!. Is it possible for them to hijack planes & attack India...??



Bro, people are dying there, its not fun. You should have respect to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Brahmos_2 said:


> OMG!!!. Is it possible for them to hijack planes & attack India...??



Yaar india ko bahar rakho, don't come up with dumb posts.


----------



## EagleEyes

Security has failed.

Request SSGs

Whats new?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Akheilos said:


> dude not in the mood...i also said mazaq apni jaga...you could have politely left but no...



Please do understand this very clearly: there can be no mazak whatsoever where any terrorist attack is involved and innocent lives are on the line. All my posts are very clear on that, without any exception whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Afghan-India

BBC says some ASF men have surrendered. May God be with Pakistan!


----------



## Dubious

Abu Nasar said:


> NO Police commandos available, they are all on VIP protocol


VIP protocol for whom? someone VIP landing?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Brahmos_2 said:


> OMG!!!. Is it possible for them to hijack planes & attack India...??


if it is done by india then we will see the same BS in mumbai or dehli so f off man why the **** are you trolling here


----------



## IceCold

Has this happened in any other country, the government would had been in serious trouble but it is only in Pakistan where people come from fake mandates and than its just another day for this nation even after getting thrashed by terrorists and corrupt officials alike.


----------



## dexter

Brahmos_2 said:


> OMG!!!. Is it possible for them to hijack planes & attack India...??



yeah and they can fire nukes too
plz dont post such idiotic comments on this situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

1 Fire Fighter injured while trying to reach the fire site to contain it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Afghan-India said:


> BBC says some ASF men have surrendered. May God be with Pakistan!


surrended? you mean martyred?


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475716068779249664


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan Army unit dispatched towards Karachi airport


----------



## saiyan0321

The quicker it gets contained the better we look and save our repute. So far the response has been amazingly quick. Kill them all fast and clear the air port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

If my knowledge and memory serves me right then initially, this plan was meant to be executed in Islamabad, because it has a pretty similar layout to karachi, an abandoned side of the airport which could havw been used but attack was foiled and ASF got to them abd prevented the attack........ But that didnot stop the attackers they webt back to the drawing board and organised again, only this time, it was Karachi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

dexter said:


> yeah and they can fire nukes too
> plz dont post such idiotic comments on this situation


I reported him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fire can be seen


----------



## chauvunist

I plane destroyed and 4 planes are in danger nearby ...ARY NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Afghan-India said:


> BBC says some ASF men have surrendered. May God be with Pakistan!


not surrendered martyred only four were present on the terminal all the others are on post man airport is not a house its an open space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabz Nist

Maybe all international carriers should stop serving Pakistani routes..........at-least until the situation improves.


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Please do understand this very clearly: there can be no mazak whatsoever where any terrorist attack is involved and innocent lives are on the line. All my posts are very clear on that, without any exception whatsoever.


ok sorry


----------



## Devil Soul

now they say 9-10 terrorists ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> 2 *** Holes killed & Security Forces are coming under fire from 2 diff locations.....so that indicated that are cornered.....
> 5 ASF Shaheed .......


5? I heard 4?


----------



## Amaa'n

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 34348
> View attachment 34349


It is funny, you know why? Because Police commandos are busy with Vip Movements..... Pathetic leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Afghan-India said:


> BBC says some ASF men have surrendered. May God be with Pakistan!



Read properly again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> If my knowledge and memory serves me right then initially, this plan was meant to be executed in Islamabad, because it has a pretty similar layout to karachi, an abandoned side of the airport which could havw been used but attack was foiled and ASF got to them abd prevented the attack........ But that didnot stop the attackers they webt back to the drawing board and organised again, only this time, it was Karachi....



The Islamabad airport attack was a different beast.

That was triple the scale of this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

GEO said 10 people entered through engineering something...


----------



## EagleEyes

Afghan-India said:


> BBC says some ASF men have surrendered. May God be with Pakistan!



Watch yourself before you spread inaccurate news, Afghani Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sinnerman108

Before the sun dawns ... find each and every Molvi ... and skin them.

skin them slow

skin them alive.

Not a single molvi should live.

Start with LaL Masjid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> 5? I heard 4?


1 more they say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Akheilos said:


> ok sorry



Thats OK. Now let us hope and pray that this situation gets controlled as soon as possible and with the least possible casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## saiyan0321

The more their are the harder it will be to contain them. This cant be the work of mountain taliban. These guys have to be well trained and well equipped to make an attack like this. Somebody helped them get the necessary training,equipment and planning required for an attack like that.


----------



## Brahmos_2

dexter said:


> yeah and they can fire nukes too
> plz dont post such idiotic comments on this situation



We cant ignore that possibility....

BTW, hope the situation will be under control soon.....


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> The Islamabad airport attack was a different beast.
> 
> That was triple the scale of this attack.


Yes, that was a big one, if you recall, i did tell you, how Air Intelligence was invold in conducting raids..... But they had to hit us somewhere big or small, as long as it makes the news, its a mission done good


----------



## WishLivePak

qatar and pia flights being diverted. Qatar airways went back. One pia flight went to lahore instead. another flight from london coming in next 5 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

The more there are the harder it will be to contain them. This cant be the work of mountain taliban. These guys have to be well trained and well equipped to make an attack like this. Somebody helped them get the necessary training,equipment and planning required for an attack like that.


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting 1 Plane damaged.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

The very seems awfully close.


----------



## fawwaxs

Cargo containers on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

salman108 said:


> Before the sun dawns ... find each and every Molvi ... and skin them.
> 
> skin them slow
> 
> skin them alive.
> 
> Not a single molvi should live.
> 
> Start with LaL Masjid.


Hun some are actually fathers who are not involved....though I do want all "suspected" people to be interrogated as a terrorist based on suspicion!


----------



## Shabz Nist

balixd said:


> Yes, that was a big one, if you recall, i did tell you, how Air Intelligence was invold in conducting raids..... But they had to hit us somewhere big or small, as long as it makes the news, its a mission done good



You keep saying "they". Who are "they" ??


----------



## Devil Soul

PM in contact with DG Rangers.....


----------



## Emmie

Defective security of this airport has been pointed out many times.. Unfortunately authorities in Pakistan fail to achieve impregnability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Thats OK. Now let us hope and pray that this situation gets controlled as soon as possible and with the least possible casualties.


they said it is...2 terrorist killed 4 ASF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Afghan-India said:


> BBC says some ASF men have surrendered. May God be with Pakistan!




Its a slash and burn attack, they wont be taking prisoners, they'll be executing with extreme prejudice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brahmos_2

Zarrar Alvi said:


> if it is done by india then we will see the same BS in mumbai or dehli so f off man why the **** are you trolling here



Sorry bro...i'm not trolling..... i was thinking of such a possibility....


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> Defective security of this airport has been pointed out many times.. Unfortunately authorities in Pakistan fail to achieve impregnability.


Damn I wished NS had landed and took the bullet for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

CDGK Fire brigade unable to respond except 2 or 4 tenders due to lack of diesel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Brahmos_2 said:


> Sorry bro...i'm not trolling..... i was thinking of such a possibility....


not on this thread please we all are tensed! Thank you!



Abu Nasar said:


> CDGK Fire brigade unable to respond except 2 or 4 tenders due to lack of diesel


WTF...they should take it from NS 's cars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Akheilos said:


> Damn I wished NS had landed and took the bullet for Pakistan



Itne achay din nahi aye abhi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Brahmos_2 said:


> Sorry bro...i'm not trolling..... i was thinking of such a possibility....


Cavemen cant fly planes, sleep tight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Men in Green

Express News reporting 24 peoples dead.

Pak foj has arrived at Airpot


----------



## Falcon29

This is really unfortunate. Hope everything is sorted out soon and condolences to the victims. 

There's not much you can do when they wear same uniforms. These days it's easy to get mock uniforms. 

I'm confident in Pakistan, they'll resolve this without a doubt.

Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## forcetrip

C130 doing rounds above. Cant tell if flir or cargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Even if this gets resolved quickly we shouldnt just put it under the rug thanking the effectiveness of the authorities. Our inept sleeping govt should make sure air port security is impregnable. We cant keep having attacks like these at our red zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475714691935657984


----------



## Amaa'n

Shabz Nist said:


> You keep saying "they". Who are "they" ??


They means the attackers.... Itsna different debate who these attackers are or whhich organization they belong too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

please damage a310 and 737-300 so they finally stop using!!!! hope no one dies


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> Itne achay din nahi aye abhi....


 Ramadan ara hai...Doain kabul honay kay chances high hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Abu Nasar said:


> CDGK Fire brigade unable to respond except 2 or 4 tenders due to lack of diesel



WOW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

1 foreign cargo plane destroyed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

If this due to lack of oversight by the airport authority to provide proper security then the head should be held responsible for negligence.


----------



## Falcon29

Men in Green said:


> Express News reporting 24 peoples dead.
> 
> Pak foj has arrived at Airpot



Are you serious? 

I can't believe that this could be some sort of militant attack. It seems organized and they must have had good intelligence. 

Unless the TTP are becoming sophisticated?


----------



## Devil Soul

2-3 Planes damaged..... Cargo Planes they say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

chauvunist said:


> 1 *foreign *cargo plane destroyed...


Damn someone really has some serious payt dard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

WishLivePak said:


> please damage a310 and 737-300 so they finally stop using!!!! hope no one dies


Wishful thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

GO GO PAK FOJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Pak Army arrived....or so GEO says

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Abu Nasar said:


> CDGK Fire brigade unable to respond except 2 or 4 tenders due to lack of diesel



You have got to be kidding me. GOD how inept are they? Something tells me we will see more ineptness as the night progresses.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abu Nasar said:


> CDGK Fire brigade unable to respond except 2 or 4 tenders due to lack of diesel



Good god, at a time like this? Awful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

Express News reporting : 25 peoples dead.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Brahmos_2 said:


> Sorry bro...i'm not trolling..... i was thinking of such a possibility....


No offence intended dear but do you think we will allow that to leave our airspace? It will be shot down before that happens....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Well that exposed the pathetic security of the airport. Whatever happened to those red alerts and all that bullshit that we keep hearing about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ASF leading the operation.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

*to listen to karachi atc tower

Airport Detail: KHI | LiveATC.net*


----------



## saiyan0321

Pak Army arrived. Thank you professionals are here. Now lets resolve this fast and quick. Go ARMY kill them all but take one prisoner to torture for information and torture him good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

ASF HQ is also 1-2 KM away ... so extra men called in


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Good god, at a time like this? Awful.


hence our jumpiness at comments and quick annoyance!


----------



## WishLivePak

they sound hopeless


----------



## Jango

This plane is definitely on fire from what I can guess. Mostly the aircraft body burns in white thick smoke, unless there is fuel in the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

IceCold said:


> Has this happened in any other country, the government would had been in serious trouble but it is only in Pakistan where people come from fake mandates and than its just another day for this nation even after getting thrashed by terrorists and corrupt officials alike.



This country has turned into a joke. A laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

chauvunist said:


> 1 foreign cargo plane destroyed...




How did they destroy a whole plane??


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Water Car Engineer said:


> How did they destroy a whole plane??



plane on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

WishLivePak said:


> *to listen to karachi atc tower
> 
> Airport Detail: KHI | LiveATC.net*



Listening since 40 minutes.

The controller was very afrid at one point, you could here it in his voice.

He was directing a Qatar flight to point TELEM and he couldn't pronounce the word properly. The Qatar pilot asked him to saay again 2 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

3 places was attacked/ entered

They may be 12-15 terrorists!


----------



## Devil Soul

4 dead body & 1 injured shifted to hospital...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Attackers entered from Pahlwan goth side. firing can be heard from Jinnah Terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pak Army reached airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

I am expecting a few " *hum is hadsay ki pur zor muzamat kartay ha*i" in the next couple of weeks before it dies down completely. They are becoming like PPP in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

SHAMK9 said:


> Cavemen cant fly planes, sleep tight


Lol.... Do you that is an understatement? These guys are no more rag tag cavemen, they have full knowledge of using modern tech, just do a google search and it will tel you allot.... Some of the terrorist these days are chemical engineers, IT techs.... Just do a search about FIA bust that was done in lahore... AQ was running their regional communication hub from their.... So no, these guys are not cavemen....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

*JUST TO GIVE YOU AN INFO: CURRENTLY 1,000+ PPL VIEWING THIS THREAD ! ! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper46

i dont know... who the hell trained our ASF ???? ... i have heard 3 soldiers died not even they took out one terrorist ... i saw these ASF having frying pan on their heads  ... they are out geared .... why not gearing up infantries instead of buying xyz items ...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Fulcrum15 said:


> This plane is definitely on fire from what I can guess. Mostly the aircraft body burns in white thick smoke, unless there is fuel in the aircraft.



Yeah; Metal/Aluminum burns with dense white smoke.


----------



## Jango

*A PAF C-130 with callsgn Nighthawk 21 in the skies above Karachi airport.*


----------



## Emmie

According to reports attackers in groups attacked from three different sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Fire close to Air Indus 737-300, Shaheen Air 737-400 and a320


----------



## dexter

Abe yr itni mushkil se paper ki naye date ae thi altaf bhai ke chakar mein ab phir multavi na hojaen exams


----------



## razgriz19

one airplane is on fire...


----------



## VelocuR

what happen??


----------



## Jango

Fulcrum15 said:


> *A PAF C-130 with callsgn Nighthawk 21 in the skies above Karachi airport.*



Probably FLIR.

Controller telling him they are at apron.


----------



## Devil Soul

2 terrorist entered 1 Cargo Plane & where firing from with inside..... now the firing have stopped.... so they suspect the terrorists are in hell now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## dexter

SHAMK9 said:


> Fire close to Air Indus 737-300, Shaheen Air 737-400 and a320



both are damaged and fokar is heavily damaged


----------



## chauvunist

According to some news sources,up to 20 terrorists are involved in this whole attack...


----------



## viper46

BDforever said:


> How come Airport area is in such insecure position ?




Pakistan dude Its Pakistan


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> According to reports attackers in groups attacked from three different sides.


engineering, terminal 1 and someother thing


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Devil Soul

they entered from ASF check post


----------



## Dubious

RaptorRX707 said:


> what happen??


terrorist attack at khi airport...blasts and firing...army arrived


----------



## Indus Falcon

C130 with FLIR in the air


----------



## SHAMK9

dexter said:


> both are damaged and fokar is heavily damaged


None of the Pakistani airlines fly Fokker


----------



## razgriz19

deleted


----------



## pak-marine

terrorists have reached jinnah terminal


----------



## nangyale

This is what is called is a sophisticated attack. I wonder how the TTP got the intelligence, training and organisation for such an attack?
Wish security forces capture atleast one of the attackers alive.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## dexter

Muhammad Omar said:


> Pak Army reached airport



yes their barracks are in malir cantt plus bhittai rangers HQ is beside the airport


----------



## Men in Green

if karachi Airport is not safe then no one is safe in pakistan.


----------



## Dubious

SHAMK9 said:


> Fire close to Air Indus 737-300, Shaheen Air 737-400 and a320


yaaar apna nuksaan kiyun? its not like PIA has soo much $$ to do a comeback


----------



## VelocuR

Police fail
ASF fail
Security fail

Now Pakistan Army on the way to clean this mess up again again and again. 12-15 terrorists got handsome huge money after this attacks??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

*ATC asking Nighthawk 21 about equipmen:

ATC: Sir please confirm equipment onboard.

Nighthawk21: We have FLIR onboard.

ATC: Confirm aircraft type.

NH21: C-130. Sir we can see the situation on ground and can tell you back. Maybe you could transfer it to someone else on ground.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Heavily armed militants attacked Pakistan's busiest airport in the southern city of Karachi, forcing the suspension of all flights, officials said.

Senior police official Rao Muhammad Anwar said the militants were armed with automatic weapons and grenades and were exchanging gunfire with security personnel.

"Exchange of fire is continuing.

"We don't know the exact number of the attackers but suspect four to six terrorists have attacked the airport," he said.

Abid Qaimkhani, a spokesman for the Civil Aviation Authority, confirmed the attack, adding all flights had been suspended.

Television footage showed plumes of smoke rising from the runway where planes were parked.

There has so far been no claim of responsibility, but Pakistan has been battling a homegrown Islamist insurgency for more than a decade that has claimed thousands of lives.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's government began negotiations with the umbrella Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) - the main Islamist militant group fighting the state - in February, with a ceasefire beginning March 1 but breaking down a month later.

- AFP

Karachi airport under attack by gunmen - World - NZ Herald News


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 terrorist got killed 1 person is under arrest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

1 arrested from Old Terminal Gate......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

RaptorRX707 said:


> Police fail
> ASF fail
> Security fail
> 
> Now Pakistan Army on the way to clean this mess up again again and again. 12-15 terrorists got handsome huge money after this attacks??


ASF got shaheed please lets blame after this situation is under control



Muhammad Omar said:


> 1 terrorist got killed 1 person is under arrest
> 
> View attachment 34361


beat the shit out of him till he talks dont let him die

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Men in Green said:


> if karachi Airport is not safe then no one is safe in pakistan.




And since when did any of us become safe. I honestly after the islamabad market place attack believe that no place in the entire country is safe.


----------



## Emmie

Terrorists are trained, they have strategy and probably support from inside. I am afraid damage will be pretty vast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> 1 arrested from Old Terminal Gate......





Is this accurate bcz they need to torture him till he is begging them to kill him and then start the inquiry. No mercy on this piece of shit scum bag.


----------



## pak-marine

terrorists have now captured a passenger plane they have some hostages ARY report


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> Terrorists are trained, they have strategy and probably support from inside. I am afraid damage will be pretty vast.


They seemed to have known their way around, timing (VIP shit took all security)


----------



## Muhammad Omar

8-9 terrorist entered and were wearing Army Uniforms


----------



## Devil Soul

Passenger spoke to a reported from passanger lounge..... saying they are safe.... the lounge is surrounded by ASF & Air Marshall .....all passenger are safe..... Run Way is clear... the smoke is coming from Cargo side.......


----------



## kaku1

ARY news reporting that they hijacked one plane, so there can be a hostage situation also.


----------



## fawwaxs

Unconfirmed: Farooq Sattar of MQM inside one of the planes at airport.


----------



## Dubious

ASF commandos entering with equipment...
front of 1 plane on fire...


----------



## Devil Soul

saiyan0321 said:


> Is this accurate bcz they need to torture him till he is begging them to kill him and then start the inquiry. No mercy on this piece of shit scum bag.


Saw Police taking him away,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Akheilos said:


> engineering, terminal 1 and someother thing



Pehalwan goth.... Backside.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

firing and explosions stopped at airport


----------



## Jango

Meanwhile, another attack at Taftan. 23 dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Reports say 3 areas is attacked, by a total of 4 teams, sounds well planned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Why do terrorists attack in the same pattern? The attacks on al bases and now airport are exact same. The terrorists dont even have to think it seems. 

This is such a disappointment. Never a good news from this unfortunate country.


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> Pehalwan goth.... Backside.


English please I am already struggling with the news in my ear in Urdu I cant read Urdu too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Emmie said:


> Terrorists are trained, they have strategy and probably support from inside. I am afraid damage will be pretty vast.



Ofcourse they are and they wont be easy to tackle with. Rag tag outfits cant take over an airport and fight the trained security personnel like this. 

However them being well trained is no excuse as a military outfit should be prepared to handle any situation. We must take hold of situation fast. 

That being said i am confident with out armed forces there we will take care of these pigs quickly with minimal damage.


----------



## BDforever

*HIGHEST FOLLOWER OF THIS THREAD AT A TIME : 1,422 PEOPLE ! ! *


----------



## Defender pk




----------



## Muhammad Omar

4 civil aviation personal got killed


----------



## Jango

kaku1 said:


> ARY news reporting that they hijacked one plane, so there can be a hostage situation also.



Nothing like that.

Terrorists are at the moment near the maint hangars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> firing and explosions stopped at airport
> 
> View attachment 34362


Geo says still on going...waqfay waqfay say...

4 terrorist entered firing and 2 are killed...5 ASF died 

1 fire fighter injured 1 cargo plane on fire


----------



## BDforever

Fulcrum15 said:


> Meanwhile, another attack at Taftan. 23 dead.


REALLY ! ! ! WTF IS GOING ON ! ! !


----------



## kaku1

Currently even *TIMES NOW *start reporting from Ary News.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Fulcrum15 said:


> Meanwhile, another attack at Taftan. 23 dead.



Where is that? In the Airport?


----------



## Armstrong

Akheilos said:


> English please I am already struggling with the news in my ear in Urdu I cant read Urdu too



Pehalwan goth is probably the name of a place !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

16 zakmi!


----------



## Emmie

Akheilos said:


> They seemed to have known their way around, timing (VIP shit took all security)



VIPs are more important than the national assets and country's image..... We simply don't learn anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK Army & Ranger took control of AP security now............... all area is cordoned off
.... *IG sindh is himself leading Police & is inside *


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> Saw Police taking him away,,,,,




They should hand it to the army. Our police is not efficient enough. I hope they find out who is behind these terrorists. This is just too well planned an attack. There must be a hidden hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> Geo says still on going...waqfay waqfay say...
> 
> 4 terrorist entered firing and 2 are killed...5 ASF died
> 
> 1 fire fighter injured 1 cargo plane on fire


 Geo??? all other are reporting firing stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defender pk

Commandos of Pakistan Army arrives at Karachi Airport. Meanwhile senseless media disclosing the equipment of the security forces and troop movement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Capt.Popeye said:


> Where is that? In the Airport?


Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

BDforever said:


> *HIGHEST FOLLOWER OF THIS THREAD AT A TIME : 1,422 PEOPLE ! ! *


this is nothing to be proud of

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## viper46

Fulcrum15 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> ASF do seem pretty well equipped and trained to keep the terrorists at bay.



yes but not in reality ... i recommend them to train on live human beings .... then they might get the real training .... karachi mai tou araam say real targets mil jaengay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

If you dont take out the nest. you can never defend each and every nook of country even if you are USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> VIPs are more important than the national assets and country's image..... We simply don't learn anything.


stupid VIP need...wish there was a hit man after them and their cars didnt start...suck on that idiots!


----------



## My-Analogous

Akheilos said:


> English please I am already struggling with the news in my ear in Urdu I cant read Urdu too



Phalwan goth is the name of an area in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Geo??? all other are reporting firing stopped


I cant get any other channel live to work here 

Geo is only one working


----------



## forcetrip

The tower guy is an idiot. He needs to patch flir to the ground assault units.


----------



## lightoftruth

very sad news 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475725518051225600


----------



## SekrutYakhni

RaptorRX707 said:


> Police fail
> ASF fail
> Security fail
> 
> Now Pakistan Army on the way to clean this mess up again again and again. 12-15 terrorists got handsome huge money after this attacks??



Sir who created all this mess in the first place?

Until unless Pakistani people are convinced that this war was just not another $$$ pump...infiltration will increase. Skyrocket. 
But how can they prove otherwise? They all got the money. 

Bombing Waziristan will never work out. Guess they don't care. They have no stakes there. 

Its bloody civilians that die. Bloody terrors too. Rest is all holy.


----------



## Emmie

Akheilos said:


> English please I am already struggling with the news in my ear in Urdu I cant read Urdu too



Pehalwan goth.... Wrestler village, best I can translate... It's the name of an area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Akheilos said:


> 16 zakmi!


where ? Airport ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

According to ASF Rep, they have managed to contain the attackers to a limited area in Engineering Department - a job well done - they deserve respect rather than being called Failure ---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Capt.Popeye said:


> Where is that? In the Airport?



Chaghi, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

the intensity of media coverage with in depth details might support the terrorists


----------



## Icarus

forcetrip said:


> The tower guy is an idiot. He needs to patch flir to the ground assault units.



He's not trained to patch between AS and Ground Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

3 ASF,
1PIA 
1 civil aviation 

Shaheed according to GEO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 Terrorists Now Dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

OMG .....


*Smita Prakash* ‏@*smitaprakash*  36s
India alert RT @*akchishti* My info confirmed:terrorists now inside Jinnah Terminal runaway Reports they had already hijacked 1 plane #*Karachi*


----------



## My-Analogous

Now it is time to do carpet bombing in TTP stronghold and if they don't care about our people include woman and children then we also dam care about that


----------



## Jango

forcetrip said:


> The tower guy is an idiot. He needs to patch flir to the ground assault units.



I don't think he can do that. The Ground equipment has to have some sort of frequency receiver.

Maybe Army would have it.

Are you listening to ATC feed?

The controller has said last known location was Isphahani hangar and Shaheen Gate.

He will ask the security force again and let NH21 know.


----------



## saiyan0321

Situation seems to have been contained. Good response. Quickly and as efficiently as it can be done. However its not over till its over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

My father was at airport In FIA immigration father shift ended at 11:30 thanking Allah he safely reached home....

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BDforever

lightoftruth said:


> very sad news
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475725518051225600


fk ! ! so is it going to be hostage issue and suicide attack ?


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting 5xdead bodies...
3xASF
1xPIA
1xCA...


----------



## farhan_9909

All the plane parked in the old terminal are either not in use or for maintenance purpose


----------



## Jaanbaz

With every single attack we show to the world that Pakistan is fast becoming a failed state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabz Nist

Every plane circling overhead seems to want to help  ....

You can all listen to the Karachi ATC live @ Listen to Live ATC (Air Traffic Control) Communications | LiveATC.net


----------



## Dubious

BDforever said:


> where ? Airport ?


yesh...GEO said that like some 5-8 mins ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

balixd said:


> According to ASF Rep, they have managed to contain the attackers to a limited area in Engineering Department - a job well done - they deserve respect rather than being called Failure ---


Are they contained right now? Hope they can be made to surrender, let them run out of ammo. Then get the drills ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Icarus said:


> He's not trained to patch between AS and Ground Forces.



I hope people do not need training to patch coms. It should be like breathing for ATC tower folk. And they should shut that web address down as well.


----------



## Amaa'n

a request to some Seniors and to those with some on ground knowledge, that could be used against us in anyway or information of sensitive nature - please before careful about what we share, we are on an open forum and we have some 1200 guests lurking over thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

My father was at airport In FIA immigration father shift ended at 11:30 thanking Allah he safely reached home....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ye kia ho giya? RIP to the dead.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Must deploy armed DRONE on this airport attack immediately to find out terrorists rats and its locations.

Really disappointed Pakistan security.


----------



## Star Wars

stupid Media , there should be a media blackout right now and forces should be given freedom to do the operation without any pressure . This Media TRP nonsense will only help terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Some Terrorists are injured 2 are Dead


----------



## SHAMK9

lightoftruth said:


> very sad news
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475725518051225600


Bullsh*t


----------



## Tacticool

Members...! No one please post anything that is helpful to some terrorist. And what the hell is our media doing? They are disclosing troops movement, "commandos have entered through gate 4" why the hell are they assisting terrorists. All such channels must be banned immediately so that they can learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475724848786706432


----------



## Dubious

Fulcrum15 said:


> Meanwhile, another attack at Taftan. 23 dead.


WTH now that is crazy! Attacking from more than 1 side of the country!


----------



## Emmie

Terrorists have been contained in a building... Bit relieving.


----------



## Amaa'n

Akheilos said:


> 3 ASF,
> 1PIA
> 1 civil aviation
> 
> Shaheed according to GEO


Geo, is it not banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> a request to some Seniors and to those with some on ground knowledge, that could be used against us in anyway or information of sensitive nature - please before careful about what we share, we are on an open forum and we have some 1200 guests lurking over thread



Sir jee sab public hai.

Everyone knows we have a FLIR C-130.

Everyone can listen in to the public frequency feed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Ranger Special Unit seen rushing towards......area near Pelhwn Goth & Malir Cantt ....area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Geo, is it not banned


Not in EU in fact its the only channel going live here I cant run any other channels


----------



## Defender pk

JUST NOW...
SSG Commandos arrives at Karachi Airport. Apparently 1 terrorist has been captured or killed. Meanwhile the senseless media is disclosing the equipment of the security forces and troop movement. Unbelievable how stupid our media is!
sources,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> Geo, is it not banned


GEO TAAZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## detect234

doesn't the ASF deploy snipers near the airport runways etc?


----------



## Jango

South side of Maint hangar. 

3 terrorists ID'ed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

forcetrip said:


> I hope people do not need training to patch coms. It should be like breathing for ATC tower folk. And they should shut that web address down as well.



They don't speak the jargon, they don't have the comms and they aren't familiar with the the hardware they carry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Dubious

RaptorRX707 said:


> Must deploy armed DRONE on this airport attack immediately to find out terrorists rats and its locations.
> 
> Really disappointed Pakistan security.


dude there are civilian passengers waiting at the airport...


----------



## SHAMK9

Jaanbaz said:


> With every single attack we show to the world that Pakistan is fast becoming a failed state.


Thats ok, we got metro buses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> Geo, is it not banned


balixd where the heck were our secret agencies? no earlier reports on sucha big attack in one of the major cities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

My father is telling that at this time of night at old airport there is almost no security all the high security measures are taken at Jinnah Airport but not at old airport...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

After containment now we need prisoners. The more the merrier. This attack cant be ignored. It just cant.


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> stupid Media , there should be a media blackout right now and forces should be given freedom to do the operation without any pressure . This Media TRP nonsense will only help terrorists


Freedom of press doesnt allow sealing their mouths...sad but true..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Sir jee sab public hai.
> 
> Everyone knows we have a FLIR C-130.
> 
> Everyone can listen in to the public frequency feed.


no no sir jee, it wasn't meant for you, i just thought i should mention it, in case someone gives out unintentionally ...you do know somethings are held back  (hint: Kamra attack (cough***cough awacs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Plane is tilted.

Definitely burned up.

So that's one confirmed casualty.

Looking like Air INdus perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Akheilos said:


> Freedom of press doesnt allow sealing their mouths...sad but true..



Who's to say a single thing if they get killed ? What exactly has freedom of press got to do with it , I mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

SHAMK9 said:


> Thats ok, we got metro buses



Soon coming to a city near you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

ghazaliy2k said:


> Now it is time to do carpet bombing in TTP stronghold and if they don't care about our people include woman and children then we also dam care about that



Lets assume: Ghazaliya is a thief. An armed robber. Now he kills my family. I am injured. Global terror agencies kill him.

Now I take up the arms against his family to seek revenge.

You know what will happen? I will end up in the jail too.

Those "people" are your people. Just like when "YOU" did not care when Amrika was bombing Afghanistan as you got $$$, you supported local drug lords ($$$), you made PML Q ($$$) and so on....

Just like that, the terror boys won't care. They never will.

Solution: Hang the jernails, politicians, drug lords, businessmen etc that took $$$ (directly related to the Afghan terror war).
Show the people of Pakistan that the state has realized its mistakes and has punished the culprits. Only than, I repeat only than will people stand for you. Only than will you fight this war and eliminate the terror boys. 

This will never happen.

"ARMY HAS CONTRIBUTED A LOT AND HAS MADE SCHOOLS ETC IN WAZIRISTAN AFTER THE WAR"

10 years later....

"IT ALL FAILED DUE TO THE CIVILIAN NEGLIGENCE"

_Who and why were they bombed at first...._no one will ask.


----------



## Dubious

Secur said:


> Who's to say a single thing if they get killed ? What exactly has freedom of press got to do with it , I mean ?


 Well technically the news shouldnt be telling details of where the commandos can be found and shot ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Icarus said:


> They don't speak the jargon, they don't have the comms and they aren't familiar with the the hardware they carry.



The best communications equipment you can think of is in that dome. I shouldn't lay blame on the controllers that much is true. Whats needed is a assault coordinator talk to flir, that should be priority one. Its pissing me off hearing the tower responses to flir queries.


----------



## EagleEyes

Listening to: OPKC Gnd/Twr/Radar | Karachi, Pakistan | LiveATC.net

Anybody else listening to this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhukov

saad445566 said:


> Sir who created all this mess in the first place?
> 
> Until unless Pakistani people are convinced that this war was just not another $$$ pump...infiltration will increase. Skyrocket.
> But how can they prove otherwise? They all got the money.
> 
> Bombing Waziristan will never work out. Guess they don't care. They have no stakes there.
> 
> Its bloody civilians that die. Bloody terrors too. Rest is all holy.


Are you nuts? Whats this stupid logic?
You trying to say state of Pakistan should bemd down to a bunch of tribes?
Waziritan is the breeding ground and there grand base.
N waziristan is not cleared due to indiciciveness of govt, thats why these terrorists can operate.
Wipe terrorists from soil of Pak. this is demand of every Pakistani. 
This is not some kind of reaction as claimed by taliban supporters. 20,000 cibs have killed by Terrorists. Have u seen any Civiliam Militia forming up in vengence against taliban to avenge there loved ones?
No. because Civilians cannot become trained militants out of the sky just with a feeling of VENGENCE.
Pakistan will never bow down to some stupid self rightious militant group. We will fight till last blood. And All army is Civilian.Our brothers Fathers uncles friemds make up the army, and these militants are a phanetic group..
Only a stupid will choose Taliban our Pak Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

WebMaster said:


> Listening to: OPKC Gnd/Twr/Radar | Karachi, Pakistan | LiveATC.net
> 
> Anybody else listening to this?



They need to shut this off. Can someone make the call?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

India is involved to make us look bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Terrorist cornered...... ALLAH AKBAR>....
They tried to go toward Jinnah Terminal, but ASF swift response stopped them from going any further..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabz Nist

WebMaster said:


> Listening to: OPKC Gnd/Twr/Radar | Karachi, Pakistan | LiveATC.net
> 
> Anybody else listening to this?


Been listening to this for the past one hour :/


----------



## Shabz Nist

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> India is involved to make us look bad


**** off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

WebMaster said:


> Listening to: OPKC Gnd/Twr/Radar | Karachi, Pakistan | LiveATC.net
> 
> Anybody else listening to this?


Not working 

I think 2 -3 more posters are listening as they mentioned @Fulcrum15 is 1 i think


----------



## saiyan0321

Marshmallow said:


> balixd where the heck were our secret agencies? no earlier reports on sucha big attack in one of the major cities?



Security agencies are not omniscient bro otherwise no country would need security personnel in red zone areas. Lets play the blame game after the situation resolves itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

forcetrip said:


> They need to shut this off.



Instead of shutting this off...maybe the SSW could come in and coordinate with the FLIR C-130 on a secured comms channel.

We already have reports that the Army is over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> India is involved to make us look bad



Shut up dude. 

don't play this blame game in this sad situation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Aisay bewakoof aur unprofessional media ko bandh ker daina chehyay! Channels are reporting movement of security forces, how moronic!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhukov

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> India is involved to make us look bad


Dont care if India or America or indipendent act. First need to break the necks of those with in the country who are involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1500 personal present at the airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Akheilos said:


> dude there are civilian passengers waiting at the airport...



Armed Drones take pictures, movements, live feeds, and communicate with Army, that's all we can get more intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

All Police commando's are busy protecting Vips.... Bull Sh!t..... so Rangers & Army were called in for help....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Marshmallow said:


> balixd where the heck were our secret agencies? no earlier reports on sucha big attack in one of the major cities?


marsha dear reports have already been there for a while, but the way attacks are executed these days, they are impossible to attack----

this is for everyone to note, before we start blaming the security services , do keep in mind How one man managed to enter US Navy Base, and how hard and how long did it take them to take him done ----

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

forcetrip said:


> They need to shut this off. Can someone make the call?


whats it saying?


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> All Police commando's are busy protecting Vips.... Bull Sh!t.....


who is the VIP idiots? shoot them 1st and put it under collateral damage ...everyone should be equal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

search oprn is also under way......


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 plane hijacked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Fulcrum15 said:


> Instead of shutting this off...maybe the SSW could come in and coordinate with the FLIR C-130 on a secured comms channel.
> 
> We already have reports that the Army is over there.



They need to shut this link. You can not ask the army to go to a website to talk to flir. Link should be opened during normal operations of air traffic.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Emmie said:


> Aisay bewakoof aur unprofessional media ko bandh ker daina chehyay! Channels are reporting movement of security forces, how moronic!



Deshatgard konsa apna sath tv la kar gay han


----------



## Areesh

Emmie said:


> Aisay bewakoof aur unprofessional media ko bandh ker daina chehyay! Channels are reporting movement of security forces, how moronic!



Terrorists are already miles ahead of inept Pakistani security forces. Don't blame the media for their incompetency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1 plane hijacked
> 
> View attachment 34367


is there any passengers in it ?


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## saiyan0321

Emmie said:


> Aisay bewakoof aur unprofessional media ko bandh ker daina chehyay! Channels are reporting movement of security forces, how moronic!




Our armed personnel must focus double on how to respond when terrorist know your every move bcz our media gives it away every second. Our shit media who will probably start saying now that " we have brought you this news first that armies are entering from east and west to sorround the terrorist and they dont know the ambush except now they do know since we just mentioned it. Remember we brought you the news first" neews to learn some responsible journalism.

Unprofessional as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> not



Same Waziristan that was "not" cleared under the $$ jernails. Mushy was the gung hu leader of peace? What happened than?
Maybe we wanted to make more money and we knew Amrika was not leaven so...lets make some more. 


Including me. How do we come to the same conclusion? You have tried military operations and what is the result?

INFILTRATION. MORE INFILTRATION. 



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Pakistan



No. A state never bows down. A STATE IS RESPONSIBLE TO SAVE THE LIVES OF THE NEXT 100k PEOPLE. Which it has failed. It will never be successful. Because it was all about money. It is still. 

Civilians and military elite is the same. The latter uses the first as a scapegoat when everything fails.

_Those bloody police walas. Those awesome SSGs. _
Although it is right but the way we glory everyone except the majority is amusing to say the least. The trends however are changing. Now we also hear from the jernails that police has done a lot to fight. Of course they have. Front line jawans and others always serve the nation. Its only when the jernails and politicians screw up to make "more" $$$.


----------



## Bratva

Fulcrum15 said:


> *ATC asking Nighthawk 21 about equipmen:
> 
> ATC: Sir please confirm equipment onboard.
> 
> Nighthawk21: We have FLIR onboard.
> 
> ATC: Confirm aircraft type.
> 
> NH21: C-130. Sir we can see the situation on ground and can tell you back. Maybe you could transfer it to someone else on ground.*



Why ATC asking about equipment on board?


----------



## Jango

forcetrip said:


> They need to shut this link. You can not ask the army to go to a website to talk to flir.



Bhai currently the C-130 is talking on *125.500...*I and most other aviation enthusiasts routinely listen to this public frequency as a past time.

Maybe the C-130 could shift to an Air Force frequency and communicate with any possible SSW troops on the ground on a separate channel. 

Thus bypassing the open frequency altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475729892768636929


----------



## Devil Soul

Oh CM is on his way to KHI AP with his Bazoka ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

plane can be seen tilted this plane was under fire


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> Why ATC asking about equipment on board?



He might not have known the capabilities of PAF. Might be wondering why we have PAF above us.


----------



## Emmie

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Deshatgard konsa apna sath tv la kar gay han



Per voice communication equipment to lay ker gaye hein na... unkay bhai jo bahir baithay hein woh un ko sari situation per update ker rahay hon gay..


----------



## Devil Soul

Stop spreading rumors throu tweet posts.... @ indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> All Police commando's are busy protecting Vips.... Bull Sh!t..... so Rangers & Army were called in for help....



They most probably begged them to make a human shield in their surrounding. Now wait for the muzamatay.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> N waziristan is not cleared due to indiciciveness of govt, thats why these terrorists can operate.




Same Waziristan that was "not" cleared under the $$ jernails. Mushy was the gung hu leader of peace? What happened than?
Maybe we wanted to make more money and we knew Amrika was not leaving so...lets make some more.

Including me. How do we come to the same conclusion? You have tried military operations and what is the result?

INFILTRATION. MORE INFILTRATION.




ahmadnawaz22 said:


> You trying to say state of Pakistan should bemd down to a bunch of tribes?



No. A state never bows down. A STATE IS RESPONSIBLE TO SAVE THE LIVES OF THE NEXT 100k PEOPLE. Which it has failed. It will never be successful. Because it was all about money. It still is. 

Civilians and military elite is the same. The latter uses the first as a scapegoat when everything fails.

_Those bloody police walas. Those awesome SSGs. _
Although it is right but the way we glory everyone except the majority is amusing to say the least. The trends however are changing. Now we also hear from the jernails that police has done a lot to fight. Of course they have. Front line jawans and others always serve the nation. Its only when the jernails and politicians screw up to make "more" $$$.[/quote]


----------



## Icarus

Fulcrum15 said:


> Bhai currently the C-130 is talking on *125.500...*I and most other aviation enthusiasts routinely listen to this public frequency as a past time.
> 
> Maybe the C-130 could shift to an Air Force frequency and communicate with any possible SSW troops on the ground on a separate channel.
> 
> Thus bypassing the open frequency altogether.



They are using commercial frequency because ground forces appear to not have comms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475729892768636929



Isphani hanger is very far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475729892768636929



This guy is a big asshole and a TTP supporter. Kutta ka bacha hai yeh. Don't quote him please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Side-Winder

just saw status of Zaki Khalid (director Terminal X)
he said around 8 planes were destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Icarus said:


> They are using commercial frequency because ground forces appear to not have comms.


should have an emergency frequency


----------



## My-Analogous

Governor Sindh & CM Sindh reach K-Airport


----------



## forcetrip

Fulcrum15 said:


> Bhai currently the C-130 is talking on *125.500...*I and most other aviation enthusiasts routinely listen to this public frequency as a past time.
> 
> Maybe the C-130 could shift to an Air Force frequency and communicate with any possible SSW troops on the ground on a separate channel.
> 
> Thus bypassing the open frequency altogether.



Seems they have switched. I see what you are saying, you are correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> They are using commercial frequency because ground forces appear to not have comms.



Sir jee hamari police ko rifle chalani nhn ati Air-ground coordination khak hogi.

But Army should be having the necessary equipment. PAF should be in touch. This is something we need to improve on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CM sindh Qaim Ali Shah reached at Karachi airport


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

It was expected... Serious lapse in security..... Mullah is big threat for Pakistan...we should put ban on Tiny mind molvis.


----------



## Areesh

paranoiarocks said:


>



What is this BS? @Emmie check this rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

BDforever said:


> should have an emergency frequency



They do but FLIRs communicate with the SSW.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475729648689500160


----------



## Dubious

Side-Winder said:


> just saw status of Zaki Khalid (director Terminal X)
> he said around 8 planes were destroyed


WTH! no one reported that...did he imagine that or fantasize it?


----------



## Devil Soul

They say the cargo plane in which the terrorists entered ... landed or was about to take off????


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> What is this BS? @Emmie check this rubbish.


what is it saying ?


----------



## Dubious

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475729648689500160


Yea friends inside is taking selfies instead of pissing in their pants!



BDforever said:


> what is it saying ?


live reporting of situation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Stop putting allegation on Waziristan.... We Pakistani just make one thing big carpet and start to put every junk under it.... There is clearly India involved....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

paranoiarocks said:


>



shut the hell up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> What is this BS? @Emmie check this rubbish.


Irresponsible reporting.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

attackers have split into 3~4 groups


----------



## Star Wars

only 4 terrorists , not 15 this should end fast


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> what is it saying ?



A pathetic attempt at trolling. Giving Modi credit for this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Indians stop quoting random tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> CM sindh Qaim Ali Shah reached at Karachi airport



Yeh kia khoti da sir dekhnay aya hai?

Why do these idiots get into the situation and make an added headache.

Inko ab protocol bhi chahiay hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Akheilos said:


> Yea friends inside is taking selfies instead of pissing in their pants!
> 
> 
> live reporting of situation ...


but why modi's face in there ?


----------



## forcetrip

Akheilos said:


> whats it saying?



the 130 was asking the tower where to look. The tower said look between the hangers. 130 said they could see 3 armed men and need to make sure they arnt security personnel. Tower had no idea who they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> A pathetic attempt at trolling. Giving Modi credit for this attack.


this is not good stuff by news channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475729648689500160




Let me guess. your friend has god mode,weapons mode and unlimited ammo mode on which is why he can take pictures in a hijacked airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> this is not good stuff by news channel



Its not news channels. It is some idiot on FB or Twitter. And this indian is posting it here to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

At least 22 people killed in suicide attack near Pak-Iran border - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Coordinated attack...Pakistan under attack........ TTP+BLA??


----------



## BDforever

Abu Nasar said:


> attackers have split into 3~4 groups


how many of them ?


----------



## Dubious

forcetrip said:


> the 130 was asking the tower where to look. The tower said look between the hangers. 130 said they could see 3 armed men and need to make sure they arnt security personnel. Tower had no idea who they are.


announcing this much details and the tower guy should change frequency!


----------



## Star Wars

BDforever said:


> but why modi's face in there ?



irrelevant for now , hope the terrorists are killed ..
are they TTP or balochi militants ?


----------



## Dubious

Fulcrum15 said:


> Yeh kia khoti da sir dekhnay aya hai?
> 
> Why do these idiots get into the situation and make an added headache.
> 
> Inko ab protocol bhi chahiay hoga.


asshole could have given his fuel to the fire fighter!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

plane On fire


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> At least 22 people killed in suicide attack near Pak-Iran border - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Coordinated attack...Pakistan under attack........ TTP+BLA??


just now ?


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> irrelevant for now , hope the terrorists are killed ..
> are they TTP or balochi militants ?


nothing is sure they caught one and took him in custody! but that is all we know...2 dead


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Devil Soul said:


> At least 22 people killed in suicide attack near Pak-Iran border - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Coordinated attack...Pakistan under attack........ TTP+BLA??


What the ****? 3 attacks in one hour? Military needs to take over asap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> Its not news channels. It is some idiot on FB or Twitter. And this indian is posting it here to troll.


but he posted a picture of a news channel i think


----------



## Jango

Seems like C-130 has shifted to direct contact with the ground forces on a military channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Operation in Karachi and N Waziristan please thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

paranoiarocks said:


> Pakistanis are tweeting these Stupid pics,*what can i do?*



Shut up and don't post cr@p here.


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> At least 22 people killed in suicide attack near Pak-Iran border - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Coordinated attack...Pakistan under attack........ TTP+BLA??


WTF 3 incidents together?! This is too much!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Heavy firing started. near run way..... Ranger Special Units seen rushing towards the spot in 15 vehicles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Fulcrum15 said:


> Yeh kia khoti da sir dekhnay aya hai?
> 
> Why do these idiots get into the situation and make an added headache.
> 
> Inko ab protocol bhi chahiay hoga.




protocol tu chahiye. Hijacked airport hai tu adhi wahan security force deployed ko inko protect karnai ko kahan jaye ga while they make speeches abt condemning the attacks.


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> but he posted a picture of a news channel i think



It was Photoshopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Akheilos said:


> announcing this much details and the tower guy should change frequency!



I still do not understand why the 130 was talking to tower? Tower had no visibility of engagement area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

BDforever said:


> but he posted a picture of a news channel i think


let it go for now plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Allah speed to our forces. Kill them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> just now ?


30-45min back


----------



## IndoUS

forcetrip said:


> I still do not understand why the 130 was talking to tower? Tower had no visibility of engagement area.


The tower might house the security cameras.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Qaim Ali Shah the Chief clown Minister of Sindh has arrived with his Elite Police. LOLOLOL What the f@@@ is he doing there? to lead operation? First of all take all of the Elite Police from him and then throw him on the front line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> At least 22 people killed in suicide attack near Pak-Iran border - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Coordinated attack...Pakistan under attack........ TTP+BLA??




A bit too well co-ordinated for it to be a co-incidence. Their backers planned a good surprise attack on three fronts. If this keeps going i dont see the govt lasting long.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Another Blast heard at Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

forcetrip said:


> I still do not understand why the 130 was talking to tower? Tower had no visibility of engagement area.



That is what surprised me.

He should have gone to tower frequency (maybe the tower was evacuated though).

Radar is the next best thing in this situation, nearest to the situation. Radar had contact with ASF and also C-130, acting as a relay.

Now it seems direct comms have been established.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> 30-45min back


fkkkkkk ! ! ! 3 attacks at a time ! ! damn they made a well plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

forcetrip said:


> I still do not understand why the 130 was talking to tower? Tower had no visibility of engagement area.



Asking them to pass on information to ground forces, Tower was unable to do the same but I patched the info to the relevant desk and Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> Asking them to pass on information to ground forces, Tower was unable to do the same but I patched the info to the relevant desk and Rangers.



So direct comms have been established?

Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Fulcrum15 said:


> That is what surprised me.
> 
> He should have gone to tower frequency (maybe the tower was evacuated though).
> 
> Radar is the next best thing in this situation, nearest to the situation. Radar had contact with ASF and also C-130, acting as a relay.
> 
> Now it seems direct comms have been established.



I've been hearing the tower for a while now, They keep advising passing by flights to either go to FL290 (29000ft) or FL390 (39000 ft), so the C-130 can have it's space. I think that's why they need to keep in touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

4 terrorist are now surrounded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

WTF!!! just heard the news  I hope the army kills all those fuckers.


----------



## saiyan0321

Jaanbaz said:


> Qaim Ali Shah the Chief clown Minister of Sindh has arrived with his Elite Police. LOLOLOL What the f@@@ is he doing there? to lead operation? First of all take all of the Elite Police from him and then throw him on the front line.




This guy should be thrown out. Useless CM who didnt do a thing before and isnt doing anything now. You take those elite forces from him and he will run towards his plane and fly away from pakistan. Thats how cowardly these useless politicians are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Thank God Super man Qaim Ali reached... Back off puusies man is here....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

saiyan0321 said:


> A bit too well co-ordinated for it to be a co-incidence. Their backers planned a good surprise attack on three fronts. If this keeps going i dont see the govt lasting long.


Security Forces have been very successful in conducting raids & killing both TTP, BLA A$$Holes..... so this is a clear retaliation.... they should have beefed up the security around sensitive area's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

WebMaster said:


> Listening to: OPKC Gnd/Twr/Radar | Karachi, Pakistan | LiveATC.net
> 
> Anybody else listening to this?


Even I'm listening to it from kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Fulcrum15 said:


> So direct comms have been established?
> 
> Good stuff.




I don't know if Direct Comms have been established though it seems so, I just communicated the pilot's message to the Int Directorate and Rangers. Int will co-ordinate further.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

Muhammad Omar said:


> 4 terrorist are now surrounded
> 
> View attachment 34371



Prisoners. Find the names of the masters who feed them and pay them back in double!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

OK let me put it this way. Attackers simply cut the barbed wire. Entered the airport premises. Killed the only 3 ASF guys present at a check post and then roamed the airport like a boss and our security forces with all the red alerts were able to stop them. Right???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

BDforever said:


> fkkkkkk ! ! ! 3 attacks at a time ! ! damn they made a well plan


3? Airport and Pak-Iran border. Which is the 3rd ?


----------



## Emmie

Seems they have penetrated Isphahani hangar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

One terrorist down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

foxbat said:


> 3? Airport and Pak-Iran border. Which is the 3rd ?


Baluchistan area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

foxbat said:


> 3? Airport and Pak-Iran border. Which is the 3rd ?


another place, forgot name.. 23 died.. a pakistani member posted here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*all flight operation @ KHI AP suspend till tomorrow/today(PAK) 12 nite*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> another place, forgot name.. 23 died.. a pakistani member posted here


2 only....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

BDforever said:


> another place, forgot name.. 23 died.. a pakistani member posted here


Isphahani hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> India defence minister is a terrorist along with chief terroist modi...


hushhh!! Now isnt the time!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> India defence minister is a terrorist along with chief terroist modi...



@Emmie bro, plz ask this stupid to shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Foreign Cargo plane destroyed. Hope security forces take control ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Menace2Society said:


> Operation in Karachi and N Waziristan please thanks.


Operation all over Pakistan, please thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Engineer jumped out of the plane without stairs and hurt his limbs  

5 planes ...2 on fire...why is dunya news soo different than what i heard on geo...whose listening to something different!


----------



## janon

Who comprises the ASF? I mean, are they part of the local police, or some paramilitary, or an independent force? @Icarus or others?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

terrorists are looked liked Uzbik


----------



## saiyan0321

3 areas attacked in co-ordination. Thats a small and limited form of an invasion. We cant let this one slide. Retaliation must happen from our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

10-15 guys demolished the wall to enter AP...


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> Seems they have penetrated Isphahani hangar...


cant get any update anywhere! nor about iran-pak bornder


----------



## Icarus

janon said:


> Who comprises the ASF? I mean, are they part of the local police, or some paramilitary, or an independent force? @Icarus or others?




ASF is independent Para-Mil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> 10-15 guys demolished the wall to enter AP...


what guys what wall? 


Mulk is on red alert!


----------



## Devil Soul

dead body of 1 terrorist recovered


----------



## Emmie

@Fahad Khan 2 one more post like that you wont be able to post in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

SAMMA TV showing 7 planes damaged.Only 5 terrorists.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Muhammad Omar said:


> terrorists are looked liked Uzbik



You mean look like mongloid bastard children of Chengiz Khan? The report is confirmed?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

heavy firing started again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## detect234

safe to say ''Pakistan '' under attack??


----------



## foxbat

Frighteningly similar to Mumbai attack. Hopefully wont be as brutal though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> what guys what wall?
> 
> 
> Mulk is on red alert!


Terminal One...  the same guys whom we gonna send @ HELL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

forcetrip said:


> I still do not understand why the 130 was talking to tower? Tower had no visibility of engagement area.



People on ground ( workers, ASF guys) might have told the exact place of attack. That's why C-130 was asking ATC


----------



## acetophenol

ATC and Pilots are still wishing each other 'good day'


----------



## Muhammad Omar

bulbula said:


> You mean look like mongloid bastard children of Chengiz Khan? The report is confirmed?



people at the airport saw them


----------



## Devil Soul

cor-commander khi is overlooking the operation now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Arya Desa said:


> May the dead on both sides RIP. People shouldn't die for ideology.
> 
> View attachment 34373




I take serious offence to that statement, one party there to kill civilians, the others to repel them. I will draw a very clear distinction between what I would even wish for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Muhammad Omar said:


> people at the airport saw them



If they are mongloid looking then pretty much Uzbeks.


----------



## Side-Winder

Only rangers are operating??

Where are SSW/SSGN guys??


----------



## My-Analogous

Karachi airport is now operational


----------



## Jaanbaz

General Qaim Ali Shah is here. Have no fear mortal men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> ASF is independent Para-Mil



Dude the live news t.v is quoting witnesses that the terrorists look like Uzebkz - What in heaven's name would the Uzbeks want with such a suicidal attack ? How can they possibly be motivated enough to take part in such an Operation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

firing started again according to Dunya news


----------



## acetophenol

"Karachi airport not operational till further notice"
-"Reason sir"
"No operational reason sir"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Officials saying no plane destroyed. Terrorists tried to destroy an aircraft with explosives but failed to do so. They did exploded the explosives but failed to destroy the aircraft.


----------



## VelocuR

Worst attack ever since Karachi Navy base attack few years ago, damn. Terrorists learned faster while our security teams slowed learning from the past attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

no plane was hijacked all passengers are now safe... sb ko plane se nikal lia gya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jaanbaz said:


> General Qaim Ali Shah is here. Have no fear mortal men.


Yaar chinkh mar ker mar hi na jai! WTH he should be in house under the bed..


----------



## JonAsad

Who are the armed guys wearing black masks outside the airport?-
Anyone?-


----------



## acetophenol

Flights being rerouted to lahore


----------



## Indus Falcon

acetophenol said:


> "Karachi airport not operational till further notice"
> -"Reason sir"
> "No operational reason sir"


ek608?


----------



## Emmie

Akheilos said:


> cant get any update anywhere! nor about iran-pak bornder



Things shall unfold gradually....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

acetophenol said:


> ATC and Pilots are still wishing each other 'good day'



Those are commercial planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

All terrorists surrounded by the security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Dude the live news t.v is quoting witnesses that the terrorists look like Uzebkz - What in heaven's name would the Uzbeks want with such a suicidal attack ? How can they possibly be motivated enough to take part in such an Operation ?




The Uzbeks are very close to the TTP, I'm talking inter-marriages close and they also sell easy, they're motivated fighters too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Abu Nasar said:


> ek608?



One idiot on news did say that EK-608 has been hijacked.

I don't believe it.

No plane under siege.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Icarus said:


> I take serious offence to that statement, one party there to kill civilians, the others to repel them. I will draw a very clear distinction between what I would even wish for them.



But sir, they are brainwashed by their leaders. The foot soldiers in any war are tools for the higher up. I didn't mean to offend you at all.

"Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee" -- John Donne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

detect234 said:


> safe to say ''Pakistan '' under attack??


Pakistan is under attack for years... Insha'Allah he will not let these A$$ Hole overtake our land.. till the last man standing......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Akheilos said:


> Yaar chinkh mar ker mar hi na jai! WTH he should be in house under the bed..



This baba ji should be retired, but I guess being a feudal gives you a perk of being Chief Minister for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Jaanbaz said:


> General Qaim Ali Shah is here. Have no fear mortal men.


I seriously hope he dies, Karachi deserves better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## foxbat

Icarus said:


> I take serious offence to that statement, one party there to kill civilians, the others to repel them. I will draw a very clear distinction between what I would even wish for them.


Unfortunately the concept of "One man's terrorist being other man's freedom fighter" has been mostly propagated by Pakistan only (The corollary being the distinction between the good terrorist and the bad terrorist) . Something that's really coming back to haunt the present Pakistani govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Arya Desa said:


> But sir, they are brainwashed by their leaders. The foot soldiers in any war are tools for the higher up. I didn't mean to offend you at all.
> 
> "Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee" -- John Donne


Not the time for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Soo many different versions. Only tomorrow will bring the light of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

[quote="Arya Desa, post: 5769470, member: 142698"*]May the dead on both sides *RIP. People shouldn't die for ideology.

View attachment 34373
[/quote]

Bold part deserves a ban. @Emmie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Abu Nasar said:


> ek608?


Couldn't get the call sign bro,he sounded western.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

6 planes are damaged 5 personal are killed 3 terrorist are dead 4 terrorists are surrounded some terrorists are in hanger ... terrorist are look liked Uzbik


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> Unfortunately the concept of "One man's terrorist being other man's freedom fighter" has been mostly propagated by Pakistan only (The corollary being the distinction between the good terrorist and the bad terrorist) . Something that's really coming back to haunt the present Pakistani govt.



Can't stop yourself from behaving as an asshole at this moment. Couldn't you???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheNoob

Arya Desa said:


> But sir, they are brainwashed by their leaders. The foot soldiers in any war are tools for the higher up. I didn't mean to offend you at all.
> 
> "Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee" -- John Donne




Well then, i take your stupidity... and smack it :l


----------



## Arya Desa

Areesh said:


> [quote="Arya Desa, post: 5769470, member: 142698"*]May the dead on both sides *RIP. People shouldn't die for ideology.
> 
> View attachment 34373



Bold part deserves a ban. @Emmie[/quote]

Please read post #511.


----------



## Dubious

firing waqfay waqfay hori hai...rooki nai ---GEO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> The Uzbeks are very close to the TTP, I'm talking inter-marriages close and they also sell easy, *they're motivated fighters too*.



Yeah but why ? They're not even from these lands ? 

If they were fighting with such ferocity in Afghanistan or in Uzbekistan or some other Central Asian Country with Uzbek Minorities - I'd understand but why Pakistan when they aren't even from the Tribal Areas & there aren't that many ethnic Uzbeks in Pakistan anyhow !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

I dropped my father at Lahore Airport about two hours ago. His flight took off after the attack. He informed me that security is, ofcourse, on alert and that people all over the terminal at LHE are glued on to TV screens. The chief of ASF of LHE is my friend and it is an independent force capable of preventing an attack like this unless it was launched from a third dimension. I do not have enough knowledge to comment if they're strong enough to tackle the situation, but the 'elite' police force certainly is not. Rangers must assume control of the area.

Other airports are operational, the flight took off from LHE. It was supposed to be pass from near KHI but the course has been changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

OK latest operation in final stage


----------



## Areesh

Arya Desa said:


> Please read post #511.



I don't need to. @ban this guy please. @Emmie


----------



## Icarus

Arya Desa said:


> But sir, they are brainwashed by their leaders. The foot soldiers in any war are tools for the higher up. I didn't mean to offend you at all.
> 
> "Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee" -- John Donne



My friend after a point, you become so involved in your ideology that you cease to be human and that link is severed. I deal with these guys on a regular basis and have no sympathy left in me, perhaps I have seen too much but I would not wish them well if they held a knife to my throat and asked me to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Passengers are in one of the landed/parked plane.... they are not allowed to leave the plane... they have been sitting @ plane for 2 hrs now.... they cant hear firing thou... i bet the plane is surrounded by commandos.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

SHAMK9 said:


> I seriously hope he dies, Karachi deserves better.



I surely don't wish death upon him but he will be replaced with another Pee Pee Pee clown who have screwed Karachi badly because majority of Karachites refuse to vote for Pee Pee Pee.


----------



## Bratva

JonAsad said:


> Who are the armed guys wearing black masks outside the airport?-
> Anyone?-



Rangers Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jaanbaz said:


> I surely don't wish death upon him but he will be replaced with another Pee Pee Pee clown who have screwed Karachi badly because majority of Karachites refuse to vote for Pee Pee Pee.



Well he should die. He deserves it now.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Terrorist have picked week links...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but why ? They're not even from these lands ?
> 
> If they were fighting with such ferocity in Afghanistan or in Uzbekistan or some other Central Asian Country with Uzbek Minorities - I'd understand but why Pakistan when they aren't even from the Tribal Areas & there aren't that many ethnic Uzbeks in Pakistan anyhow !



Yaar why you forget about 72 virgins?


----------



## janon

Icarus said:


> I take serious offence to that statement, one party there to kill civilians, the others to repel them. I will draw a very clear distinction between what I would even wish for them.


If it is true that one party is there to kill civilians, then I agree with you. But so far I have only heard reports of security forces being killed. In a war (which is what this is), combatants are supposed to kill each other.

(No offence or disrespect intended to Pak's security forces, who are trying their best to do their jobs, and I respect them if they do that well.)

I despise and detest the ideology of talibanies and other islamic terrorists. But I find it hypocritical that some Pakistanis (I don't mean you, Icarus) hate those fellows, but support similar a-holes working against India.

Anyway I don't want to bring an India-Pak dimension into this at this time. I hope no civilians are killed, and I wish the security forces all luck to control the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qaisar52

Now The emergency should be declared and Army should take charge and put all these politicians in hell. (Shot On sight at least this baba from PPP)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## Icarus

foxbat said:


> Unfortunately the concept of "One man's terrorist being other man's freedom fighter" has been mostly propagated by Pakistan only (The corollary being the distinction between the good terrorist and the bad terrorist) . Something that's really coming back to haunt the present Pakistani govt.



Ah yes, the good terrorist, bad terrorist policy has screwed us over royally.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

possible terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Areesh said:


> Can't stop yourself from behaving as an asshole at this moment. Couldn't you???



What ? Both sides are mostly your citizens (with some foreign terrorists thrown in) fighting for 2 ideologies. Lets not get abusive here mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but why ? They're not even from these lands ?
> 
> If they were fighting with such ferocity in Afghanistan or in Uzbekistan or some other Central Asian Country with Uzbek Minorities - I'd understand but why Pakistan when they aren't even from the Tribal Areas & there aren't that many ethnic Uzbeks in Pakistan anyhow !



Uzbeks are being killed up north and forced to vacate north waziristan. How did you not know this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Why don't the Law Enforcement Agencies Ban all media coverage till area is cleared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Icarus said:


> My friend after a point, you become so involved in your ideology that you cease to be human and that link is severed. I deal with these guys on a regular basis and have no sympathy left in me, perhaps I have seen too much but I would not wish them well if they held a knife to my throat and asked me to.



I am sorry to hear that. I guess because I am not near the situation I have the hope that people are inherently good and will change for the better when the situation allows them. You are probably much more correct than my optimistic POV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Icarus said:


> Ah yes, the good terrorist, bad terrorist policy has screwed us over royally.


The problem is that most die hard fans even today refuse to admit to the damage caused by the past policies of using militants to further the agenda of the state. And pounce on anyone who refers to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Muhammad Omar said:


> possible terrorist
> 
> View attachment 34377



Can be engineer trapped in..


----------



## Devil Soul

the complete area is sealed off.... not even rescue staff is allowed to enter the area.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Emmie said:


> Things shall unfold gradually....



How many years we heard this best unfold gradually? It seems same things over again, we still don't know whose responsible and can't prevent this happening. We just talk alot to feel good ourselves. 

Pakistan doesn't have the ability to figure out the ahead of the plans before this massive airport attacks, our country is a big failures. After such attack, we say 'oopps' and shall unfold everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Can be engineer trapped in..



he's armed


----------



## IndoUS

Do the ASF get training for these kind of situations?


----------



## Dubious

forcetrip said:


> Uzbeks are being killed up north and forced to vacate north waziristan. How did you not know this?


so they start shooting the south? how does that make sense?


----------



## TheNoob

janon said:


> If it is true that one party is there to kill civilians, then I agree with you. But so far I have only heard reports of security forces being killed. In a war (which is what this is, combatants are supposed to kill each other.)
> 
> (No offence or disrespect intended to Pak's security forces, who are trying their best to do their jobs, and I respect them if they do that well.)
> 
> I despise and detest the ideology of talibanies and other islamic terrorists. But I find it hypocritical that some Pakistanis (I don't mean you, Icarus) hate those fellows, but support similar a-holes working against India.
> 
> Anyway I don't want to bring an India-Pak dimension into this at this time. I hope no civilians are killed, and I wish the security forces all luck to control the situation.



Dude.
A war =/= terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> What ? Both sides are mostly your citizens (with some foreign terrorists thrown in) fighting for 2 ideologies. Lets not get abusive here mate.



Well many times Kashmiri militants are also your citizens. I can't see such sympathy for those guys from you. Hypocrite much like your country govt and establishment mate??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but why ? They're not even from these lands ?
> 
> If they were fighting with such ferocity in Afghanistan or in Uzbekistan or some other Central Asian Country with Uzbek Minorities - I'd understand but why Pakistan when they aren't even from the Tribal Areas & there aren't that many ethnic Uzbeks in Pakistan anyhow !



They have made NWA their home, fertile ground for training and then they can attack Pakistan to generate awareness about their cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kesang

what will terrorists gain from attacking unmanned civilian jets? it can't bomb them.


----------



## Bratva

Uzbeks are pre-empting the tribal jirga efforts of evicting them from N.Waziristan. They want army to launch operation in N.Waziristan. Hence terrorist attack on Karachi airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

terrible news.. I heard that ASF was informed this morning about possible attack? and also that the terrorist had inside help?


----------



## Devil Soul

Commandos & Special unit have surrounded all the planes with passengers inside....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Last Hope said:


> I dropped my father at Lahore Airport about two hours ago. His flight took off after the attack. He informed me that security is, ofcourse, on alert and that people all over the terminal at LHE are glued on to TV screens. The chief of ASF of LHE is my friend and it is an independent force capable of preventing an attack like this unless it was launched from a third dimension. I do not have enough knowledge to comment if they're strong enough to tackle the situation, but the 'elite' police force certainly is not. Rangers must assume control of the area.
> 
> Other airports are operational, the flight took off from LHE. It was supposed to be pass from near KHI but the course has been changed.



dude the intensity of this and the similar attacks of the past is so much that ASF or any other paramilitary is not enough..... plus the response time is so minimal that it becomes impossible to curb damage control.... you need army for attacks like these.... a very fast, swift, deadly force.....


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Dubious

Kesang said:


> what will terrorists gain from attacking unmanned civilian jets? they can't bomb them.


habit to show Pakistan is not safe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inqhilab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475719707853471744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475732917734211584

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## foxbat

Areesh said:


> Well many times Kashmiri militants are also your citizens. I can't see such sympathy for those guys from you. Hypocrite much like your country govt and establishment mate??


I did not give any sympathies to the attackers here either mate (that was a different poster). You are getting confused between posts it seems. My idea was not to offend you. Just sharing a view point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Dubious

fawwaxs said:


> Why don't the Law Enforcement Agencies Ban all media coverage till area is cleared


they like to see people glued to the tv ...more viewers more $$ who cares about the rest


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Times now India states 7 planes are damaged


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> I did not give any sympathies to the attackers here either mate (that was a different poster). You are getting confused between posts it seems. My idea was not to offend you. Just sharing a view point



Your "view point" was not much different from the posts of that poster.


----------



## janon

TheNoob said:


> Dude.
> A war =/= terrorism


Not necessarily, but terrorism can also be a form of warfare or irregular warfare. The perpetrators of most terrorist attacks are charged for "waging war against the state". What is happening in Pak currently is most definitely a war, although not a conventional one with fixed lines and boundaries.


----------



## SHAMK9

mafiya said:


> Uzbeks are pre-empting the tribal jirga efforts of evicting them from N.Waziristan. They want army to launch operation in N.Waziristan. Hence terrorist attack on Karachi airport


We should be taking this up with their Uzbek government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.S.Singh said:


> Times now India states 7 planes are damaged



5 or 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

janon said:


> If it is true that one party is there to kill civilians, then I agree with you. But so far I have only heard reports of security forces being killed. In a war (which is what this is), combatants are supposed to kill each other.



That's because they have been contained, if attacking civilians was not the objective, they would not be trying to move towards the terminal at great loss to themselves. 



> I despise and detest the ideology of talibanies and other islamic terrorists. But I find it hypocritical that some Pakistanis (I don't mean you, Icarus) hate those fellows, but support similar a-holes working against India.



Ideological/Geo-political contiguity for them, I believe in state's monopoly on legitimized force so I don't agree with armed movements operating as proxies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

People should be making dua.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

Areesh said:


> Your "view point" was not much different from the posts of that poster.


Then your understanding is flawed. I have not expressed any positive feelings towards the attackers. Simply commented on what has resulted in these attackers becoming so strong and daring


----------



## Donatello

Will retarded at birth Indians shut up discussing their BS here?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cleverrider

Daily mail Front Page!!

Not a Good Image for Pakistan. The sooner its sorted the better.

Home | Mail Online


----------



## TimeToScoot

Depressing.


----------



## Screambowl

can any one tell me whats going on actually? is it a siege of airport? because i dont have access to tv


----------



## Dubious

foxbat said:


> Then your understanding is flawed. I have not expressed any positive feelings towards the attackers. Simply commented on what has resulted in these attackers becoming so strong and daring


Now is not the time to go through this ...when you watch India Pak match you are all hushh and watching can please give us some peace too?!



Screambowl said:


> can any one tell me whats going on actually? is it a siege of airport? because i dont have access to tv


go through the thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

SHAMK9 said:


> We should be taking this up with their Uzbek government



What can we tell them? Their terrorists are attacking us? The Uzbeks will be more than happy to allow us to kill these bastards with impunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Icarus said:


> Ideological/Geo-political contiguity for them, I believe in state's monopoly on legitimized force so I don't agree with armed movements operating as proxies.


I agree with you on that. I only wish the Pakistani security apparatus as a whole followed that principle of the state's sole right to force. The subcontinent would have been a much better place, had that been the case.

Once again, I hope no civilians get injured in this attack. And that the situation is brought under control soon.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 more terrorists are now killed total 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

truthseeker2010 said:


> dude the intensity of this and the similar attacks of the past is so much that ASF or any other paramilitary is not enough..... plus the response time is so minimal that it becomes impossible to curb damage control.... you need army for attacks like these.... a very fast, swift, deadly force.....



The 'control' of the airport must be with paramilitary, while the search and rescue must be done by military. Right now I don't know who is doing the latter, but the police is doing former which is a horrible idea.


----------



## Leader

four terrorists are encircled now.. Rangers


----------



## Manticore

Donatello said:


> Will retarded at birth Indians shut up discussing their BS here?


thread banned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

cleverrider said:


> Daily mail Front Page!!
> 
> Not a Good Image for Pakistan. The sooner its sorted the better.
> 
> Home | Mail Online


Who gives a f**k, We should be concerned about the innocent civilians on the world rather than some spoilt white kids posting on gossip websites.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icarus

janon said:


> I agree with you on that. I only wish the Pakistani security apparatus as a whole followed that principle of the state's sole right to force. The subcontinent would have been a much better place, had that bee the case.




It is the policy now.


----------



## TimeToScoot

> can any one tell me whats going on actually? is it a siege of airport? because i dont have access to tv


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> Ideological/Geo-political contiguity for them, I believe in state's monopoly on legitimized force so I don't agree with armed movements operating as proxies.



Yeah but ain't it equally hypocritical that the Indians of all people are telling us about how wrong it is to support proxies when they've been involved in that from '71 to the present with everything from the LTTE on one hand to the Northern Alliance on the other ! 

We're only guilty of playing the same game that every one who was anyone in the region or the world-at-large was playing but because we've always been terrible at propaganda so we become the bogeyman while they the Knights in Shinning Armor !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

terrorists are located at 3 different positions


----------



## fawwaxs

SSG zarar has been called to clear the airport in 30mins @AsimBajwaISPR Twitter / amarbail1: 1 plane hijacked: ...


----------



## SwAggeR

ARY reporting 15 terrorist blazed their way inside airport.


----------



## saiyan0321

You know after this incident i will be looking forward to the army reaction. Kiyani was a very cool minded guy, a complete opposite of raheel sharif who seems like a more action taking guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> Then your understanding is flawed. I have not expressed any positive feelings towards the attackers. Simply commented on what has resulted in these attackers becoming so strong and daring



Well it is your point of view. Just you were born ion India you hold this point of view. Many people don't share this point of view. So better keep your point of view away from such threads. Or else who knows I might have to come up with such point of views on some thread related to India in near future. So please don't share such point of views for now. Thank you.


----------



## Donatello

Manticore said:


> thread banned



Can't you ban them for god's sake!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

fawwaxs said:


> Why don't the Law Enforcement Agencies Ban all media coverage till area is cleared



That was right.These media will lose the surprise element of Pak commandoes .Same thing happened in 26/11 .Our idiot media lose all surprise element.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but ain't it equally hypocritical that the Indians of all people are telling us about how wrong it is to support proxies when they've been involved in that from '71 to the present with everything from the LTTE on one hand to the Northern Alliance on the other !
> 
> We're only guilty of playing the same game that every one who was anyone in the region or the world-at-large was playing but because we've always been terrible at propaganda so we become the bogeyman while they the Knights in Shinning Armor !




It's a universal phenomenon, everyone has proxies. Point is that they shouldn't have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Peshwa

Let's hope the security forces don't kill all the attackers... Save some for a good ol style nutcracker...make them squeal like pigs!

All the best to my Pakistani friends in Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Afghan-India

Oh god, Karachi post writes " many dead bodies laying at the runway"


----------



## Pakistani E

La'nat hai aisay logon pe jo itnay hamlon ke baad bhee in kutton se mazakarat ka dhang racha te hain. Dub maro

All terrorist apologists in the media/politics/army should be hunted down like dogs. My message is to any ghairat mand officers left in the army to overthrow this terrorist lohar shareef and hang him together with all the Imran khan/jamat I islami/JUif etc type terrorist apologists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Good details are not released!! He said operation is on going not gonna say anything! Shirjil memon


----------



## Menace2Society

All of the worlds terrorists congregate in Afghanistan. They are paid to go to Pakistan to do attacks. Currently India is their biggest client.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SwAggeR said:


> ARY reporting 15 terrorist blazed their way inside airport.



num of terrorists not yet confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

I see more planes burning- the fire escalating quickly-


----------



## cleverrider

SHAMK9 said:


> Who gives a f**k, We should be concerned about the innocent civilians on the world rather than some spoilt white kids posting on gossip websites.




I am not White(no offense to them)Loser! These are some of the most read newspapers in the world. Which is not good for the image of Pakistan and the sooner we get control the better.


----------



## Afghan-India

Report says that helis have been deployed!


----------



## Leader

Amir Liaquat and Farooq Sattar are also stuck inside airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

saad445566 said:


> Solution: Hang the jernails, politicians, drug lords, businessmen etc that took $$$ (directly related to the Afghan terror war).
> Show the people of Pakistan that the state has realized its mistakes and has punished the culprits. Only than, I repeat only than will people stand for you. Only than will you fight this war and eliminate the terror boys.



And when you are hanging them , hang one more class of people , the Mullahs their sympathizers and the little angels - usually by products of people's choice to not wear latex - waging Jihad all over Pakistan - that is what will solve this country's problems . Otherwise , the blunders of the great Zia are much worse and deep rooted in the society than what we have witnessed until now , trust me when I say that .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Afghan-India said:


> Oh god, Karachi post writes " many dead bodies laying at the runway"



lets hope they are all terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

cleverrider said:


> I am not White(no offense to them)Loser! These are some of the most read newspapers in the world. Which is not good for the image of Pakistan and the sooner we get control the better.


I didnt call you white, relax, get back on topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Afghan-India said:


> Report says that helis have been deployed!



I hope you are not reading some report about Kabul.


----------



## Devil Soul

Afghan-India said:


> Report says that helis have been deployed!


yeah and they have taken over nukes ... GROW UP & Stop trolling.....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Afghan-India said:


> Oh god, Karachi post writes " many dead bodies laying at the runway"



2 dead bodies of terrorists are lying on runway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Indian members should avoid commenting on this thread , any critical comments can be easily misunderstood

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Oil terminal is on fire along with hanger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Are the terrorist dead yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

MQM should reform black tigers and attack all terrorists in Karachi, and cleanse Karachi of all terrorist scumbags. I will applaud MQM if they do this. All the law enforcement agencis have failed. Attack after attack, and we still want to talk with these scum. To hell with this crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

news says oil terminals on fire


----------



## Dubious

JonAsad said:


> I see more planes burning- the fire escalating quickly-


stupid ministers took all the fuel that fire fighters needed to travel to the site!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

attackers have walkies and satellite phones acording to a eye witness


----------



## Devil Soul

They say Oil Terminal is on fire.......


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> It's a universal phenomenon, everyone has proxies. Point is that they shouldn't have them.



Yeah but then look who's talking - Right ?

They come across infused with self-righteousness pouring out of every nook & cranny when they're as filthy as the rest of us in this - Makes me nauseous !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Soo many different reports. There is no similarity except an attack happened. The only thing they are accurately showing is the army movements during their operation which is only helping the terrorists. We are not interested in how they do it as long as they do it. 

So i wont mind if they shut of their cameras and after 3 hours tell us all is good.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## pak-marine

Looks like the whole of karachi airport is on fire ... WTFFFFFFF .... Fck extremists and fck their sympathizers


----------



## Star Wars

Water Car Engineer said:


> Are the terrorist dead yet?



2 smoked

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India

Muhammad Omar said:


> 2 dead bodies of terrorists are lying on runway



Well thats only good


----------



## p4kistan

cleverrider said:


> I am not White(no offense to them)Loser! These are some of the most read newspapers in the world. Which is not good for the image of Pakistan and the sooner we get control the better.



Whether you are white or not. Who gives a f11ck about daily mail. They have an innate islamophobic agenda with a majority racist inbred working class. No one cares about d mail.


----------



## cleverrider

SHAMK9 said:


> I didnt call you white, relax, get back on topic



I was on topic, read my post again.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Water Car Engineer said:


> Are the terrorist dead yet?



3 dead 4 surrounded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Pakistani Exile said:


> MQM should reform black tigers and attack all terrorists in Karachi, and cleanse Karachi of all terrorist scumbags. I will applaud MQM if they do this. All the law enforcement agencis have failed. Attack after attack, and we still want to talk with these scum. To hell with this crap.



Moron post of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

Illiterate cursing peace negotiations needs to shut their mouths for a while. Hadn't for peace talks, TTP wouldn't had divided. Think with your god gifted meager minds

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## p4kistan

Revenge will be sweet when we get to the bottom of this.

Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Screambowl

Pakistani Exile said:


> MQM should reform black tigers and attack all terrorists in Karachi, and cleanse Karachi of all terrorist scumbags. I will applaud MQM if they do this. All the law enforcement agencis have failed. Attack after attack, and we still want to talk with these scum. To hell with this crap.



such attacks cannot be countered by local gangs. they need proper retaliation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting 3 planes damaged....


----------



## SrNair

One of the most sophisticated attack .I think they got insiders support.Otherwise they cant touch this high security area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Last Hope said:


> The 'control' of the airport must be with paramilitary, while the search and rescue must be done by military. Right now I don't know who is doing the latter, but the police is doing former which is a horrible idea.



I think the military is spearheading....supported by rangers.... police is i guess controlling the exit points.


----------



## A.Rafay

oil depot has caught fire according to Geo Tez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

black smoke ....bata nai saktay aag kisko lagi hai but uski ki shidadat ziada hai ...goliyan ghunjrin hain...8-8ft higher flames...10 mins ago GEO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Attempt to hijack civilian plane foiled .. times now via duniya news


----------



## Devil Soul

30 fire fighting engine... surrounding AP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Loks like oil terminal is on fire.

Terrorists moving further East from Isphahani hangar it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Can someone explain what this particular terrorist group wants? What is their motives for attacking?


----------



## Afghan-India

Devil Soul said:


> yeah and they have taken over nukes ... GROW UP & Stop trolling.....



Army has deployed helicopters over the airport, not terrorist


----------



## Dubious

Fire brigade from rescue cant reach...gadha phonch giyea but rescue cant reach!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

One more shahadat-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Arya Desa said:


> Can someone explain what this particular terrorist group wants? What is their motives for attacking?


No one is talking to them yet...just trying to catch them or kill them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Three down!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

p4kistan said:


> Whether you are white or not. Who gives a f11ck about daily mail. They have an innate islamophobic agenda with a majority racist inbred working class. No one cares about d mail.[/quote





Afghan-India said:


> Army has deployed helicopters over the airport, not terrorist



Next step, Deporting all these illegal Afghans should be a GOP priority!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

We need to send firefighters in their with army escort. Hey CM sindh perhaps you can donate your security personnel you useless weight on earth. We cant let these fires spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

aag bhartay bhartay jahaz ki taraf barri hai.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Mr.S.Singh said:


> Attempt to hijack civilian plane foiled .. times now via duniya news



I dont think this was an attempt to do that as one can see the destruction on news.


----------



## Bratva

Arya Desa said:


> Can someone explain what this particular terrorist group wants? What is their motives for attacking?



They want Pakistan army to launch operation N.waziristan. Local Pashtun Tribes are supporting peace efforts and Pakistan Army has given them mandate to evict Uzbeks, Chinese, arabs terrorists. 2 days ago, these uzbeks distributed pamphlets in N.waziristan cautioning people that they should not evict them and should prepare themselves to fight Pakistani Army

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani E

Screambowl said:


> such attacks cannot be countered by local gangs. they need proper retaliation



These attackers are harboured in local sectarian mosques. Everyone knows who owns which mosque. MQM used to have a very good system of local intelligence and they knew who moved in to which area. But I don't know why MQM has become so soft that they can't even protect their own people. Every time an attack likes this happens, the sectarian and pro terrorist outfits should be hit with retaliatory attacks so they know that our blood is not free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sharjeel Memon reached at Airport look at him... BC so rha tha uth k aaya hai shakal se nazar aa rha hai sala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Screambowl said:


> I dont think this was an attempt to do that as one can see the destruction on news.




There was an attempt to take a passenger plane on the tarmac but the terrorists were held back by ASF until the SSG sectioned past and they are now defending the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Arya Desa said:


> Can someone explain what this particular terrorist group wants? What is their motives for attacking?



they want to test their shooting skills...... or perhaps.... they want to check whether CS can be for real or not.... 

on a serious nobody knows who they are what they want....


----------



## saiyan0321

after this attack anybody who says that we should hold peace talks with terrorist organization is deluding him or herself and has clearly lost his/her mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Fire brigade from rescue cant reach...gadha phonch giyea but rescue cant reach!


 may because they are not willing to send unless until total area is cleaned after all news are just news.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sharjeel Memon reached at Airport look at him... BC so rha tha uth k aaya hai shakal se nazar aa rha hai sala
> 
> View attachment 34382


This is not the look of a sleeping man-
Its a look of a drunk man-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> may because they are not willing to send unless until total area is cleaned after all news are just news.


yea but the fire is spreading heading towards planes which have fuel in them! and 1 has passengers in it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

mafiya said:


> They want Pakistan army to launch operation N.waziristan. Local Pashtun Tribes are supporting peace efforts and Pakistan Army has given them mandate to evict Uzbeks, Chinese, arabs terrorists. 2 days ago, these uzbeks distributed pamphlets in N.waziristan cautioning people that they should not evict them and should prepare themselves to fight Pakistani Army



So this was a revenge attack.A revenge against Pak military operation in FATA area.I hope Pak military can finish all these terrorists scums as soon as possible.


----------



## Screambowl

Icarus said:


> There was an attempt to take a passenger plane on the tarmac but the terrorists were held back by ASF until the SSG sectioned past and they are now defending the plane.



But why would one be so foolish to go like that for a siege of the plane?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JonAsad said:


> This is not the look of a sleeping man-
> Its a look of a drunk man-



ur right pee k so rha hoga


----------



## Areesh

Sharjil Memon saying no plane damaged or destroyed.


----------



## That Guy

sreekumar said:


> So this was a revenge attack.A revenge against Pak military operation in FATA area.I hope Pak military can finish all these terrorists scums as soon as possible.


We don't know that for sure, until Pakistan can get positive IDs on these terrorists, we don't know which group is responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Screambowl said:


> But why would one be so foolish to go like that for a siege of the plane?


maximum damage ... army would have to be caution for sake of civilian lives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

fuckingg media !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

mafiya said:


> They want Pakistan army to launch operation N.waziristan. Local Pashtun Tribes are supporting peace efforts and Pakistan Army has given them mandate to evict Uzbeks, Chinese, arabs terrorists. 2 days ago, these uzbeks distributed pamphlets in N.waziristan cautioning people that they should not evict them and should prepare themselves to fight Pakistani Army





truthseeker2010 said:


> they want to test their shooting skills...... or perhaps.... they want to check whether CS can be for real or not....
> 
> on a serious nobody knows who they are what they want....





Akheilos said:


> No one is talking to them yet...just trying to catch them or kill them!



I hope you catch a few alive and can extract information out of them


----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> Sharjil Memon saying no plane damaged or destroyed.


he isnt even awake! He probabaly is sitting in some bullet proof car surrounded 

shit suicidal jackets on terrorist?! WTH!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Pakistani Exile said:


> These attackers are harboured in local sectarian mosques. Everyone knows who owns which mosque. MQM used to have a very good system of local intelligence and they knew who moved in to which area. But I don't know why MQM has become so soft that they can't even protect their own people. Every time an attack likes this happens, the sectarian and pro terrorist outfits should be hit with retaliatory attacks so they know that our blood is not free.



may be this is due to MQM only. Since AH is arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Finally ISPR makes the statement needed to be made

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## acetophenol

According to website,there are only 2 international flights that has landed,one from dubai and other from muscat,


----------



## Icarus

Screambowl said:


> But why would one be so foolish to go like that for a siege of the plane?




An international carrier is a huge bargaining chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Arya Desa said:


> I hope you catch a few alive and can extract information out of them


caught 1 he was escorted off the site...hope we catch a few loose mouths to spit it out! thanks ...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Areesh said:


> Sharjil Memon saying no plane damaged or destroyed.



Sharab pee k so rha tha uth k aaya hai... ********* ******


----------



## Screambowl

Mr.S.Singh said:


> maximum damage ... army would have to be caution for sake of civilian lives


that's right.. it is sort of mehran. only damage on the grnd as far as the pictures from news channel say


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Sharjil Memon saying no plane damaged or destroyed.




When terrorist are hurling bullets and grenades no planes were even slightly damaged. Man these guys really do think people are stupid. Go home you drunk!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

TV channels need to take a break. They are continuously creating confusion and panic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> may be this is due to MQM only. Since AH is arrested


he is released! Plus they should go to London and do whatever shit and get beaten up there...Like AH said udher kay jail ka alag maza hota hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Attack: Pakistani commandos get ready to enter Karachi airport terminal following attacks by unknown gunmen on Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Secur said:


> And when you are hanging them , hang one more class of people , the Mullahs their sympathizers and the little angels - usually by products of people's choice to not wear latex - waging Jihad all over Pakistan - that is what will solve this country's problems . Otherwise , the blunders of the great Zia are much worse and deep rooted in the society than what we have witnessed until now , trust me when I say that .




Of course. $$ Mullah brigade is high in the list too. 

There is a reason why people talk about infiltration so often now. It implies that growing number of citizens have lost faith. They have lost faith primarily due to the corrupt military/political elite and as you correctly mentioned, the $$ Mullah brigade. 

Sorry. Mullis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

No such thing as media blackout- fcuk the sytem even after 3-4 such attacks no security policy to implement-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Pakistani Exile said:


> These attackers are harboured in local sectarian mosques. Everyone knows who owns which mosque. MQM used to have a very good system of local intelligence and they knew who moved in to which area. But I don't know why MQM has become so soft that they can't even protect their own people. Every time an attack likes this happens, the sectarian and pro terrorist outfits should be hit with retaliatory attacks so they know that our blood is not free.


MQM claims to be a political party, they're not supposed to have an armed wing, nor are they supposed to have an intelligence wing. That is what you can a militant organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

kill the scums..
RIP to the dead


----------



## Devil Soul

Run way is completely under security forces control...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

WTH...Seems like Pakistani security is total joke...

Who in his right mind would want to go there...

Where are those @$$h0l3s who talk for peace talks with these m0r0ns?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Side-Winder said:


> Finally ISPR makes the statement needed to be made




Ok GEO alone was not the problem. every damn news channel needs a kick in the rear. I bet half of them must be over joyed thinking "great high ratings so quickly go and start shooting so we can tell the people we brought you the news first:"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Devil Soul said:


> Attack: Pakistani commandos get ready to enter Karachi airport terminal following attacks by unknown gunmen on Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Pakistan



The police commandos looks scared-


----------



## Leader

Update:Just spoke to Operational commander.Terrorists contained in one area,localized.JINNAH terminal secure,no plane in flames-at 0210 

ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> he is released! Plus they should go to London and do whatever shit and get beaten up there...Like AH said udher kay jail ka alag maza hota hai!


yeah you are right and MQM cannot plan such a big one Let's see what happens who is behind. The media has no answer they should shut up and creating confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Areesh said:


> TV channels need to take a break. They are continuously creating confusion and panic


They're also causing damage to the military, by giving away their position to the militants through their coverage. They should do what the US does during such operations, get a total media black out in the area until the fighting stops, and the operation is over.


----------



## forcetrip

Akheilos said:


> so they start shooting the south? how does that make sense?



I am sorry if "terrorism" makes no sense. But this was a reaction to them being told to vacate their bases. TTP will deny any involvement and the PMLN with try to keep talking peace. But I am sure it will be tough to keep a straight face and say that talks are working. Dividing them further is actually going to be a bigger headache because that means more splinter groups to keep track off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

JonAsad said:


> The police commandos looks scared-



Anyone would be scared, they are about to venture into cross fire. I'd be concerned if they weren't.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Akheilos said:


> he isnt even awake! He probabaly is sitting in some bullet proof car surrounded
> 
> shit suicidal jackets on terrorist?! WTH!



he is drunk..... like ptv..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ISPR has confirmed no plane on fire. Terrorists have been surrounded by the security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

JonAsad said:


> The police commandos looks scared-


more like waiting for unexpected.... its human nature ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India

JonAsad said:


> The police commandos looks scared-



What else?

imagine you are awaken from your sleep and called out to a "battlefield", you have no idea who,where the enemy is.

Your job - go in and get them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

4SMG & 1RPG captured by SSG commandos well done son of soil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

forcetrip said:


> I am sorry if "terrorism" makes no sense. But this was a reaction to them being told to vacate their bases. *TTP will deny any involvement and the PMLN with try to keep talking peace.* But I am sure it will be tough to keep a straight face and say that talks are working. Dividing them further is actually going to be a bigger headache because that means more splinter groups to keep track off.



But one should be aware that such kind of siege has no small involvement. you see the magnitude of destruction.


----------



## Leader

Update:All passengers in planes evacuated to safer places. Hunt for terrorists on.3 terrorist bodies lying,ident in progress.at 0212

ISPR 


Boys on the hunt now !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Icarus said:


> There was an attempt to take a passenger plane on the tarmac but the terrorists were held back by ASF until the SSG sectioned past and they are now defending the plane.



Somebody tweeted the same.

He said firing went around the Emirates plane for some time. A bit later SSG troops entered the plane. 

BTW, Ek 608 was at the 25L holding point, returned back to apron from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

Regret to state that there many in Pakistan who provide succour and support to the terrorists and only pay lip service condemning the terrorist attacks. Quite a few political leaders such as Imran Khan of PTI, Manawwar Hassan of Jamaat Islami, Rana Sana Ullah of PML-N and the Interior Minister Ch. Nisar harbour soft spot for the Taliban. Until such time that all political leadership and this includes PTI’s Taliban Khan and the bigots of Jamaat Islami stand wholeheartedly behind the Army; Taliban will continue their nefarious activities.

NO drone attacks for more than 6 months but TTP continue with their bombings. Imran Khan's heart does not bleed looking at Karachi Airport burning but Taliban leader killed in drone attack brings PTI cadre out on the street! This is Pakistan for you.

To hell with the Taliban and their supporters. In my book only good Taliban is a dead Taliban.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Fire raised from Cargo Area


----------



## JonAsad

Fire fighters are fighting the fires now-
If i am a terrorist i will direct the terrorists there-

This fcukin media should be blocked-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Areesh said:


> ISPR has confirmed no plane on fire. Terrorists have been surrounded by the security forces.



then where is fire coming from?....... the whole apron is under flames....


----------



## That Guy

American Pakistani said:


> WTH...Seems like Pakistani security is total joke...
> 
> Who in his right mind would want to go there...
> 
> Where are those @$$h0l3s who talk for peace talks with these m0r0ns?


Actually, the peace talks worked to a degree. It's helped decrease the level of violence, and has caused the TTP to split and made it easier for the PA to distinguish those who are genuinely looking for peace, and those that just want war. The tactic worked, and the PA finally has an excuse to go after these assholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

3 dead bodies of terrorists lying on the runway. Search operation on. Terrorists surrounded.

ISPR.


----------



## SR-91

T


Devil Soul said:


> Attack: Pakistani commandos get ready to enter Karachi airport terminal following attacks by unknown gunmen on Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Pakistan




They look pisssed off and they should be...

Go get em boyz!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

truthseeker2010 said:


> then where is fire coming from?....... the whole apron is under flames....



Fuel Depot reportedly.


----------



## That Guy

Areesh said:


> ISPR has confirmed no plane on fire. Terrorists have been surrounded by the security forces.


That was quick and fairly clean. I guess the siege at Mehran base really taught the PA quite a lot of lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

truthseeker2010 said:


> then where is fire coming from?....... the whole apron is under flames....



Terrorists had explosives. Tried to blew the plane. But failed. Instead blew the explosives near the aircraft. The fire was of the explosion.*No plane is on fire.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475747334337208320

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

All passengers shifted to safe location by special units...ISPR...


----------



## VelocuR

Side-Winder said:


> Finally ISPR makes the statement needed to be made




Why this guy is wasting his times on Twitter, why he can't go to talk with these media clubs about this matters or red warning to these media groups before they put live coverage on TV?

Some countries have technology to block TV media coverages but Pakistan can't do anything to control media??


----------



## janon

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but ain't it equally hypocritical that the Indians of all people are telling us about how wrong it is to support proxies when they've been involved in that from '71 to the present with everything from the LTTE on one hand to the Northern Alliance on the other !
> 
> We're only guilty of playing the same game that every one who was anyone in the region or the world-at-large was playing but because we've always been terrible at propaganda so we become the bogeyman while they the Knights in Shinning Armor !


I disagree and wish to make it known that we Indians believe that Pakistanis are the ones playing a double game as far as proxy groups are concerned. But since this is a current event that only concerns Pak, I don't want to elaborate on that here and start an Indo-pak dick measuring contest.

I request you and everybody else from mentioning India, so that Indians are not compelled to respond and take the focus away from this developing story.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Icarus said:


> Fuel Depot reportedly.



Nope terrorists tried to blew up a plane but failed. Instead blew the explosives near a plane. Fire was of that failed explosion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

so terrorists are coming with new plan every-time and do heavy attack successfully in all over the world, times has come to focus more on counter terrorism than battle field plan, this terrorist activities has way beyond attack possibilities than battle in war.


----------



## saiyan0321

Man situation only got in control when we brought in the army. We need to raise a well equipped and well trained para military force. Our army cant come into every city. 

I salute those soldiers who woke up and immediately tackled those low lives scum bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

SR-91 said:


> They look pisssed off and they should be...
> 
> Go get em boyz!!!!


They're going to a miniature war zone, of course they look serious. As a soldier or a police officer, you don't get excited when you know you have to resort to violence. It's a grim day when you do have to resort to such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475747334337208320



*could


----------



## lutfishah

JonAsad said:


> The police commandos looks scared-


By looking at the picture, no one looks scared to me. I don't know how you came to this conclusion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

That Guy said:


> That was quick and fairly clean. I guess the siege at Mehran base really taught the PA quite a lot of lessons.



Yeah they saved the planes successfully this time. But 4 ASF guys had to give up their lives for this.


----------



## saiyan0321

Cmon men take them down and take them prisoner. Lets finish this. Its not over till its actually over.


----------



## Devil Soul

The report presented to PM says... no plane is damaged.. all passenger are moved to safe location and security forces are in full control.... terrorist are cornered... total 10 terrorists of which 3-4 killed...
Rangers confirmed 4 terrorists are in hell now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

lutfishah said:


> By looking at the picture, no one looks scared to me. I don't know how you came to this conclusion?



probably because of the sweat.
It is quite hot is karachi right now >.<


----------



## Icarus

Areesh said:


> Nope terrorists tried to blew up a plane but failed. Instead blew the explosives near a plane. Fire was of that failed explosion.



That's what media is saying but explosives lack the kind of burn time that we're seeing, this is undoubtedly a fire with a hydrocarbon source.


----------



## Jango

Happy and sad both at the same time.

SSG kicking the ***#s of these mofos big time and good job by ASF in preventing any possible hijack (reportedly). PAF C-130 quickly up in the air.

SSG does make on proud.

But it's the police we need to strengthen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

lutfishah said:


> By looking at the picture, no one looks scared to me. I don't know how you came to this conclusion?


They should be- they are not trained to fight terrorists-


----------



## Areesh

Icarus said:


> That's what media is saying but explosives lack the kind of burn time that we're seeing, this is undoubtedly a fire with a hydrocarbon source.



May be some near by oil depot. But not a plane. ISPR has confirmed it.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Areesh said:


> Yeah they saved the planes successfully this time. But 4 ASF guys had to give up their lives for this.



Pretty sure you're being sarcastic. The planes weren't important this time around. The personnel were. I think they did a great job so far on that count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Oh GOD Mubshir Lucman... expressing his views..... i cant stand this guy.....


----------



## American Pakistani

niaz said:


> Regret to state that there many in Pakistan who provide succour and support to the terrorists and only pay lip service condemning the terrorist attacks. Quite a few political leaders such as Imran Khan of PTI, Manawwar Hassan of Jamaat Islami, Rana Sana Ullah of PML-N and the Interior Minister Ch. Nisar harbour soft spot for the Taliban. Until such time that all political leadership and this includes PTI’s Taliban Khan and the bigots of Jamaat Islami stand wholeheartedly behind the Army; Taliban will continue their nefarious activities.
> 
> NO drone attacks for more than 6 months but TTP continue with their bombings. Imran Khan's heart does not bleed looking at Karachi Airport burning but Taliban leader killed in drone attack brings PTI cadre out on the street! This is Pakistan for you.
> 
> To hell with the Taliban and their supporters. In my book only good Taliban is a dead Taliban.



Think about it...it is all over the news...Pakistan has become a laughing stock...a country where even a big international airport of largest city is unsecured...

Karachi is deprived of funds & all these TTP supporters like PTI, PML-N, JUI, etc are enjoying in their holes...intentionally they are neglecting the city that feed them...God knows where this country is heading.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

are they really serious?????


----------



## Icarus

JonAsad said:


> They should be- they are not trained to fight terrorists-



Its Karachi Elite, if anything, they have significant experience in LIC.


----------



## saiyan0321

Fulcrum15 said:


> Happy and sad both at the same time.
> 
> SSG kicking the ***#s of these mofos big time and good job by ASF in preventing any possible hijack (reportedly). PAF C-130 quickly up in the air.
> 
> SSG does make on proud.
> 
> But it's the police we need to strengthen.




This. Our army can handle such situations and they were very effective this time. The response time was amazing however we cant depend on them to come everywhere which is why we need to raise a better paramilitary force that can go city to city with ease and take care of the situation and lessening the burden of our armed forces.,


----------



## JonAsad

I saw a burnt plane shown on samaa tv-
I even saw screen shots-

Wtf-


----------



## That Guy

JonAsad said:


> They should be- they are not trained to fight terrorists-


Actually, they seem to be police ATF to me, so they are trained to fight terrorists, and no they don't seem scared at all, just grim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Areesh said:


> May be some near by oil depot. But not a plane. ISPR has confirmed it.



Very likely.


----------



## Warhawk

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> India is involved to make us look bad



So it took 24 pages to finally accuse India. 
Btw you forgot CIA, Mossad, MI6 etc.

RIP the dead...


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Areesh

Muhammad Omar said:


> are they really serious?????
> 
> View attachment 34385



ISPR has also confirmed no plane is on fire. Now end this BS discussion and focus on other terrorists that are surrounded.


----------



## saiyan0321

Yaar i am not believing for a second taht for three hours well equipped terrorist were running around an air port and no plane got damaged. How is that possible? It impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

3 terrorists dead. 7 alive and surrounded by the security forces.


----------



## Side-Winder

#Kci Update:All passengers in planes evacuated to safer places. Hunt for terrorists on.3 terrorist bodies lying,ident in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

JonAsad said:


> The police commandos looks scared-



probably they are concentrating to secure Bhangi CM, cause one thing is sure that they would not be the one facing terrorists, it would be PA, PN or Rangers commandos facing the situation. 
Secondly, these police commandos are very nicely trained and are brave, unfortunately they are used not according to their potential.


----------



## Devil Soul

Blast reported @ AP...... Heavy firing started again....


----------



## SamantK

Twitter is on fire accusing Modi and RAW. RIP to the dead... hell to the terrorists.


----------



## That Guy

American Pakistani said:


> Think about it...it is all over the news...Pakistan has become a laughing stock...a country where even a big international airport of largest city is unsecured...
> 
> Karachi is deprived of funds & all these TTP supporters like PTI, PML-N, JUI, etc are enjoying in their holes...intentionally they are neglecting the city that feed them...God knows where this country is heading.


Damn it, stop turning this into a political thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Areesh said:


> ISPR has also confirmed no plane is on fire. Now end this BS discussion and focus on other terrorists that are surrounded.



Not on fire anymore. Never was on fire. Something to be curious about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 More blast heard and heavy firing now once again started


----------



## Areesh

saiyan0321 said:


> Yaar i am not believing for a second taht for three hours well equipped terrorist were running around an air port and no plane got damaged. How is that possible? It impossible.



Even if there was some damage it was minor. Not like a whole plane was destroyed or something. Now please again. Focus on other issues. We have 7 fucking terrorists that are alive here.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

4 terrorist pinned down


----------



## That Guy

JonAsad said:


> I saw a burnt plane shown on samaa tv-
> I even saw screen shots-
> 
> Wtf-


Maybe it was superficial damage?


----------



## saiyan0321

and firing re-emerged. Its not over and they have contingencies planned in case they get surrounded. Tch i will say it again they are too well trained.


----------



## SR-91

saiyan0321 said:


> This. Our army can handle such situations and they were very effective this time. The response time was amazing however we cant depend on them to come everywhere which is why we need to raise a better paramilitary force that can go city to city with ease and take care of the situation and lessening the burden of our armed forces.,




In big cities we need special police forces like SWAT for us. It is the best way to handle these dirt bags. Cannot and should not depend on ONLY army to come to rescue. IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Areesh said:


> ISPR has also confirmed no plane is on fire. Now end this BS discussion and focus on other terrorists that are surrounded.



it was confirmed that 6 planes were damaged....


----------



## Devil Soul

2nd blast @ heavy firing started on the other side... now


----------



## That Guy

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1 More blast heard and heavy firing now once again started
> 
> View attachment 34386


Probably a desperate SB killing himself instead of wanting to be captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Another explosion and firing in the cargo area now, reports Dawn News.


----------



## Manticore

hope this dhamaka was a suicide jacket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Muhammad Omar said:


> it was confirmed that 6 planes were damaged....



And who confirmed that? The fucking media which said 15-16 terrorists attacked the airport.


----------



## Devil Soul

At this time Karachi needs him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Even if there was some damage it was minor. Not like a whole plane was destroyed or something. Now please again. Focus on other issues. We have 7 fucking terrorists that are alive here.




Pray we get a few terrorist alive. We need to know who did this and who was involved to rightfully answer them back. Too well done for it to be pulled off without a string hand in the back.


----------



## American Pakistani

Intermittent firing continues at the airport, while large plumes of smoke have been seen over the cargo terminal. *One plane each of PIA and AirBlue, and a cargo plane of a foreign company have been damaged*.

Terror at Karachi airport: 8 dead, including 3 militants - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## That Guy

saiyan0321 said:


> and firing re-emerged. Its not over and they have contingencies planned in case they get surrounded. Tch i will say it again they are too well trained.


Agree, this is getting way to suspicious. They seem to have military training.

I won't speculate any further, so that's as much as I'll say.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Screambowl

Warhawk said:


> So it took 24 pages to finally accuse India.
> Btw you forgot CIA, Mossad, MI6 etc.
> 
> RIP the dead...


dont reply.


----------



## Jango

Two big explosions reported...maybe last ditch suicide attack by these kharjis. 

Let's hope it's all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## Armstrong

janon said:


> I disagree and wish to make it known that we Indians believe that Pakistanis are the ones playing a double game as far as proxy groups are concerned. But since this is a current event that only concerns Pak, I don't want to elaborate on that here and start an Indo-pak dick measuring contest.
> 
> I request you and everybody else from mentioning India, so that Indians are not compelled to respond and take the focus away from this developing story.



You Indians started this when you cast similar aspersions on Pakistan to which @Icarus responded ! 

So far as not starting anything is concerned - I agree; I'm not in the mood of Indian self-righteousness & pieties either !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Just saw the Army APC's entering the area...


----------



## American Pakistani

Suicide bombers are reportedly part of the terrorist squad that has infiltrated the airport.

The terrorists carried out the attack from three different sides, officials said, while there are reports that *two terrorists managed to get inside a plane. *

*Terror at Karachi airport: 8 dead, including 3 militants - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*


----------



## Bratva

I won't believe ISPR until visual proof confirm no Plane is destroyed. Kamra incident has made me cynic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

RaptorRX707 said:


> Why this guy is wasting his times on Twitter, why he can't go to talk with these media clubs about this matters or red warning to these media groups before they put live coverage on TV?
> 
> Some countries have technology to block TV media coverages but Pakistan can't do anything to control media??


Cause media chaps follow his tweets. I think time has come that we need to have some rules of game for media coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## That Guy

Warhawk said:


> So it took 24 pages to finally accuse India.
> Btw you forgot CIA, Mossad, MI6 etc.
> 
> RIP the dead...


Ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Manticore said:


> hope this dhamaka was a suicide jacket


safayd dhuan....wonder where he blew himself if so


----------



## saiyan0321

Fulcrum15 said:


> Two big explosions reported...maybe last ditch suicide attack by these kharjis.
> 
> Let's hope it's all over.




It would seem like their way. Get surrounded, blow yourself up and if i was in their place i would do the same as being captured would be a million times worse as they torture them slowly to get the names of those that planned this before sending them to the lowest pits of hell!!!


----------



## Jango

APC Entering


----------



## That Guy

Armstrong said:


> You Indians started this when you cast similar aspersions on Pakistan to which @Icarus responded !
> 
> So far as not starting anything is concerned - I agree; I'm not in the mood of Indian self-righteousness & pieties either !


Stop, there is no need to start a fight. Let this operation end, and the facts come out first. The worst thing we can do is start pointing fingers, because it may end up excusing those that are really responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

M113 APC entered with a .50 cal gun and the gunner had a t-shirt on, no bullet proof vest!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR* @AsimBajwaISPR · 23m
#Kci Update:Just spoke to Operational commander.Terrorists contained in one area,localized.JINNAH terminal secure,no plane in flames-at 0210


----------



## Devil Soul

</a> Update:All passengers in planes evacuated to safer places. Hunt for terrorists on.3 terrorist bodies lying,ident in progress.at 0212</p>&mdash; AsimBajwaISPR (@AsimBajwaISPR) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475746678876549120">

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TimeToScoot

(Breaking News) Blast at #PIA Engineering Department. Fire breaks out #*KarachiAirport* - Geo English


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

duniya news is dumb ... they put their camera into n ambulance carrying an injured soldier and dead soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Armstrong said:


> You Indians started this when you cast similar aspersions on Pakistan to which @Icarus responded !
> 
> So far as not starting anything is concerned - I agree; I'm not in the mood of Indian self-righteousness & pieties either !



see let us not discuss this right now. It is not the right situation. when Indians blame they are sure about it, this is the difference so i request you let us refrain from these arguments.


----------



## Jango

WTF...Geo is getting so irritating now.

Hum koi hasaas maloomat nhn dy rahay, ham bauahut zimedar hain, bla bla bla.

Wankers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

now 4 terrorists are dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Terrorist won again... 
Hijacked airport for 2 hours... 
Reached at Runway like Boss.. 
Few airplanes on flame.. 
Billion+ worth Asset loss.


----------



## TheNoob

Abu Nasar said:


> M113 APC entered with a .50 cal gun and the gunner had a t-shirt on, no bullet proof vest!



Lol its .50 cal.
= Means,
F**K YOU AND YOUR COVER~


----------



## That Guy

Screambowl said:


> see let us not discuss this right now. It is not the right situation. when Indians blame they are sure about it, this is the difference so i request you let us refrain from these arguments.


Yeah, Indian are just as bad as Pakistanis about this sort of thing, but like I said before, people need to stop pointing fingers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Armstrong said:


> Perhaps you should give this pep-talk to your compatriots instead !
> 
> I didn't begin this nor did I quote a single Indian !



I will tell him


----------



## truthseeker2010

Abu Nasar said:


> M113 APC entered with a .50 cal gun and the gunner had a t-shirt on, no bullet proof vest!



maybe they don't had time to strap on all gear..... his face expression tells the intensity of the situation.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Warhawk said:


> So it took 24 pages to finally accuse India.
> Btw you forgot CIA, Mossad, MI6 etc.
> 
> RIP the dead...



it took one hour for your all media and govt who accuse Pakistan for Mumbai accident


----------



## sur

They came in a *"High Roof" van*, like this(?) (Picture Link)

Were *4-5* guys(?)...

They were "*Short Statured*"... had *back-packs*...








.
.
.



Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475747432157163520



_Quoting this post just save for future reference._


----------



## Devil Soul

Preparing for the final assault


----------



## Skyliner

An other big blast heared and intense cross firing started again... black smoke clouds rising!
DUNYA News.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Warhawk said:


> So it took 24 pages to finally accuse India.
> Btw you forgot CIA, Mossad, MI6 etc.
> 
> RIP the dead...



it took one hour for your all media and govt who accuse Pakistan for Mumbai accident


----------



## That Guy

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Terrorist won again...
> Hijacked airport for 2 hours...
> Reached at Runway like Boss..
> Few airplanes on flame..
> Billion+ worth Asset loss.


You shut your fucking face right now. Let the fucking operation end, and then when the facts come out, talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jinnah Terminal is now secured


----------



## zootinali

Karachi ATC went off air at Listen to Live ATC (Air Traffic Control) Communications | LiveATC.net just me or everyone else???


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## alibaz

ASF suffered seven Shahadats and one each by PIA and CAA.


----------



## Android

Shame on Pakistani news channels. Will fall to any lengths for TRPs.


----------



## Screambowl

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> it took one hour for your all media and govt who accuse Pakistan for Mumbai accident



please refrain from such arguments. better not reply.


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> WTF...Geo is getting so irritating now.
> 
> Hum koi hasaas maloomat nhn dy rahay, ham bauahut zimedar hain, bla bla bla.
> 
> Wankers.


calls were made from ispr to the media houses to stop irresponsible live broadcast


----------



## invictus jv

l'ingénieur said:


> This pretty much confirms that this is not Jihad nor islamic extremists this are people being hired by another country to ruin pakistan.


I didn't get what you are saying. By which country?


----------



## Devil Soul

SSP East... 4 terrorist killed, 1xRocket , 4xkalashnikov recovered....


----------



## That Guy

invictus jv said:


> I didn't get what you are saying. By which country?


ignore, just ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Too much smokes, blasts, and gunfire, it tells us their strength and great plans. Terrorists' boss must be watching TV with grin and smile with some drinking beers, TV coverages give all details and information with free costs. 

Pakistan is on collapse again, damn.


----------



## saiyan0321

I wont relax thinking its over till the army says the airprot is cleared of all terrorists and say that some rats are in hell while some rats will wish they were in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

APC



balixd said:


> calls were made from ispr to the media houses to stop irresponsible live broadcast



Yehi lgta hai. ISPR nay danda dia hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Nasar said:


> M113 APC entered with a .50 cal gun and the gunner had a t-shirt on, no bullet proof vest!


ever had the chance to wear BRJ and move around in close space like APC??? trust me it hinders the movement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Edhi worker killed a terrorist with a stretcher. The terrorist pulled a pistol, the aid worker hit him back with a stretcher, the police shot the attacker dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Leader

28 injured and 9 dead mostly ASF security & 1 PIA official. 4 Terrorist dead by now & around 6-7 fighting. #KarachiAirport #Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Our media really sucks. Who the hell shows your armies movements during a terrorist operation. These guys need to be sat down and thought responsible journalism. Two bit channels who will sell their souls for ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Total deaths are now 9....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Areesh said:


> 3 terrorists dead. 7 alive and surrounded by the security forces.



I hope they intend on capturing some of them alive if it is at all possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

RaptorRX707 said:


> Too much smokes, blasts, and gunfire, it tells us their strength and great plans. Terrorists' boss must be watching TV with grin and smile with some drinking beers, TV coverages give all details and information with free costs.
> 
> *Pakistan is on collapse again, damn*.



Anyone who says this really doesn't know shit about the country. Pakistan will not collapse / fail until our military is crippled in a full scale war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Muhammad Omar

9 now Dead


----------



## Dubious

Abu Nasar said:


> Edhi worker killed a terrorist with a stretcher. The terrorist pulled a pistol, the aid worker hit him back with a stretcher, the police shot the attacker dead


what?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Armstrong said:


> You were the one who quoted me you idiot to which I replied !



Just stay calm, dude. Don't wither under stress.


----------



## That Guy

Jungibaaz said:


> I hope they intend on capturing some of them alive if it is at all possible.


I believe one was captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> APC
> 
> 
> 
> Yehi lgta hai. ISPR nay danda dia hai.


you still listening to the ATC feed? i think i heard a chopper


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> 9 now Dead
> 
> View attachment 34392


how many are there?


----------



## Manticore

janon and armstrong, stop this nonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475754297892683776


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> how many are there?



these 9 are not terrorists


----------



## That Guy

Akheilos said:


> how many are there?


media was saying 10-15 terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Jungibaaz said:


> I hope they intend on capturing some of them alive if it is at all possible.



Not possible, unless someones vests fails if he is away from group. + altaf husain on Samaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Just stay calm, dude. Don't wither under stress.


we all are and some are not understanding!


----------



## EagleEyes

Manticore said:


> janon and armstrong, stop this nonsense



Thread ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475754297892683776


Any news on if they're alright?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Live ATC feed down?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Terrorist won again...
> Hijacked airport for 2 hours...
> Reached at Runway like Boss..
> Few airplanes on flame..
> Billion+ worth Asset loss.



As soon as one headline was made, as soon as they made it past the most basic layer of security they won.

This is a clean sweep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Sama showing dead body of terrorist who is in white shalwar Qameez earlier these channels were telling that these guys were in uniforms. Altaf Hussain on beeper on SAMA


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> you still listening to the ATC feed? i think i heard a chopper



Feed is down.

NH21 also went offline after a while.

Didn't hear a heli at anytime, although people on the spot are saying a heli is flying.


----------



## IndoUS

People should stay away from the area and there should be complete shutdown of media and social media. There is too much misinformation. Going around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Akheilos said:


> we all are and some are not understanding!



Then help Armstrong to calm down. He is not going to get any better by going all "hyper".


----------



## Manticore

WebMaster said:


> Thread ban.


thread banned quite a few

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Just saw it on the news, I hope they get it under control fast.


----------



## Leader

'Fakhrul H. Khan' FAST grad & #PIA engr. Reportedly martyred..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475755471237054464"


----------



## American Pakistani

What an unfortunate city Karachi is.

I hope this will serve as a wake up call for @$$h0l3s sitting in Islamabad. I hope they will stop neglecting this deprived city now.

RIP to dead...my heart bleeds.


----------



## That Guy

Jungibaaz said:


> As soon as one headline was made, as soon as they made it past the most basic layer of security they won.
> 
> This is a clean sweep.


That's not how this works. Basic level of security is meant to fight against smugglers, or hijackers wanting to smuggle weapons inside. These guys apparently went guns ablazing, so no, they did not win. The fact that PA response has been so quick is amazing.


----------



## Dubious

Capt.Popeye said:


> Then help Armstrong to calm down. He is not going to get any better by going all "hyper".


mods reached him before me


----------



## Muhammad Omar

All lights are now turned off at the Airport


----------



## American Pakistani

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Terrorist won again...
> Hijacked airport for 2 hours...
> Reached at Runway like Boss..
> Few airplanes on flame..
> Billion+ worth Asset loss.



Welcome to Karachi.


----------



## alibaz

Police reporting all terrorists killed and clean up operation in progress. DSP Waqar shah on waqt news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Leader said:


> 'Fakhrul H. Khan' FAST grad & #PIA engr. Reportedly martyred..



RIP, may his near and dear ones find solace in this difficult time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

That Guy said:


> That's not how this works. Basic level of security is meant to fight against smugglers, or hijackers wanting to smuggle weapons inside. These guys apparently went guns ablazing, so no, they did not win. The fact that PA response has been so quick is amazing.



None of that matters. 

The damage they did is done and it's hidden damages will cost our reputation dearly, and that too only just when things started looking up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## That Guy

Jungibaaz said:


> None of that matters.
> 
> The damage they did is done and it's hidden damages will cost our reputation dearly, and that too only just when things started looking up.


It matters quite a lot, we don't have the complete facts, until we know the complete extent of the damage, Pakistan's reputation remains intact. If you're talking about tourism, that was damaged a long time ago.


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475747432157163520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

2 Rangers embraced Shahadat


----------



## American Pakistani

All those responsible for security must be fired right at the spot including khawaja asif & federal interior minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

indian made weapons recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475756227759464448

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Chalo indian made weapons found-


----------



## alibaz

ARY News reporting, terrorists were carrying Indian weapons


----------



## That Guy

alibaz said:


> Police reporting all terrorists killed and clean up operation in progress. DSP Waqar shah on waqt news.


Do we have confirmation?


----------



## ali_raza

fcuk the terrorists


----------



## Indus Falcon

don't hear a chopper on atclive


----------



## Bratva

That Guy said:


> That's not how this works. Basic level of security is meant to fight against smugglers, or hijackers wanting to smuggle weapons inside. These guys apparently went guns ablazing, so no, they did not win. The fact that PA response has been so quick is amazing.



Response time of SSG was 1 hour . ASF must be appreciated for lessening the attack intensity or holding them off for 1 hour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475756813954994178*FCUK YOU *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

i hope we expose them this time


----------



## EagleEyes

Bharti weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

That Guy said:


> Do we have confirmation?



I think police chap was boasting but confirmed news is that terrorists have been holed up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Counter-Errorist said:


> Anyone who says this really doesn't know shit about the country. Pakistan will not collapse / fail until our military is crippled in a full scale war.



Try to understand why these terrorists penetrate into the multi-layer security and we failed numerous attacks in the past, i.e Mehran Navy and PAF base. 

I think, it would be wise to hire foreign guards to secure our airports and assets instead these ASF, Rangers, and uneducated
polices with no skills including our dumb media exposing everything. Foreign guards would be US, Russia or China security teams to control our airports possible.

We have seen enough same sh!t problems again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475756813954994178*FCUK YOU *



PAF should bombard RAW terrorist hideouts in Afghanistan, where this all weapons come from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

mafiya said:


> Response time of SSG was 1 hour . ASF must be appreciated for lessening the attack intensity or holding them off for 1 hour


Rangers were called in first, from what I can remember. SSG was only called in when Rangers needed help.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Leader said:


> 'Fakhrul H. Khan' FAST grad & #PIA engr. Reportedly martyred..



*Guys... please don't spread information until it is confirmed!*

Imagine if you're wrong and his family finds this while he's stuck at the airport.

Very irresponsible, man!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## airmarshal

The damage has been done. The airport of financial centre has been attacked. The message is clear. The city of Karachi s not safe for business. The country of Pakistan not safe from terror attack. 

The terrorists have attacked airbases, naval base and army GHQ before. Now the the country's main airport. If there is a serious investor thinking of bringing investment in Pakistan, what do you think he is thinking? 

Pakistan security and intel are not capable of protecting the most sensitive and secure locations of the country. All have been attacked so far, with same mode of attack. Same type of planning. 

Pakistan has been in this war for over a decade but we dont seem to be politically and militarily ready for this threat yet. This is terrorist success. They are trained and definitely outside the country but we are afraid naming our enemies,


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475757303962943489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

All the news channels now saying that Indian made weapons recovered.

Would be interesting to see what sort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

i kniw its indian job


----------



## JonAsad

Fcuk the indian scumbags-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

BREAKING: 4 terrorists have been killed in Karachi Airport - Indian made weapons found from the killed terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475757303962943489



Drop this c*nt into a pit full of human excrement. He should not be buried in our soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

RaptorRX707 said:


> Try to understand why these terrorists penetrate into the multi-layer security and we failed numerous attacks in the past, i.e Mehran Navy and PAF base.
> 
> I think, it would be wise to hire foreign guards to secure our airports and assets instead these ASF, Rangers, and uneducated
> polices with no skills including our dumb media exposing everything. Foreign guards would be US, Russia or China security teams to control our airports possible.
> 
> We have seen enough same sh!t problems again.


How about Pakistan just give up it's sovereignty? Think before you speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indian made weapons found from dead terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

PML-N must resign & Raheel Sharif must take charge of the country.

I hope Raheel Sharif will show Zero Tolerance & eliminate TTP, their handlers & their supporters.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

RaptorRX707 said:


> Try to understand why these terrorists penetrate into the multi-layer security and we failed numerous attacks in the past, i.e Mehran Navy and PAF base.
> 
> I think, it would be wise to hire foreign guards to secure our airports and assets instead these ASF, Rangers, and uneducated
> polices with no skills including our dumb media exposing everything. Foreign guards would be US, Russia or China security teams to control our airports possible.
> 
> We have seen enough same sh!t problems again.



Thank you for confirming that you don't understand shit about Pakistan. We're at war, that doesn't mean that we've failed or collapsed. Foreign guards idea is nonsensical at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Declare war on India. Arm the nukes and evacuate Wasim Akram from India before firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

If this does go to India...Nawaz Sharif can go fck himself and we should take this up VERY strongly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Feed is down.
> 
> NH21 also went offline after a while.
> 
> Didn't hear a heli at anytime, although people on the spot are saying a heli is flying.


i am not an expert on this, and i actually left the forum for few minutes because of some medical emergency at home...but I can hear the feed, its still live, and I heard a someone signing in from a Chopper


----------



## Leader

Counter-Errorist said:


> *Guys... please don't spread information until it is confirmed!*
> 
> Imagine if you're wrong and his family finds this while he's stuck at the airport.
> 
> Very irresponsible, man!



that was shared by his friend. nonetheless point taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Question is.. Balochi funded Indian terror or TTP funded Indian terror? 

TTP will come out soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> i am not an expert on this, and i actually left the forum for few minutes because of some medical emergency at home...but I can hear the feed, its still live, and I heard a someone signing in from a Chopper



Yup,,,it's up now.

But it isn't continuous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

this is a horrible thing... i would even say worse than attacking an embassy...(in the sense that attacking an embassy sends a clear message of being against the government of that country) but an International airport as important as Karachi's??? against civilians of all around the world and even Pakistanis 

So... if neither TTP or MQM because this is such a well-coordinated attack... who else could it be? 
is it fair to blame Uzbeks just because some people said they had uzbeks features? are they well armed and have access to intel?

Is it contained already? 
here i just get 30 secs of CNN "informing"


----------



## Devil Soul

That Guy said:


> Any news on if they're alright?


casualties expected .. The Police man tried to stop him is reported shaheed


----------



## Jungibaaz

That Guy said:


> It matters quite a lot, we don't have the complete facts, until we know the complete extent of the damage, Pakistan's reputation remains intact. If you're talking about tourism, that was damaged a long time ago.



I understand what you're trying to say, believe me I do.
But, also believe me when I say that this is a lot bigger than you think. 

We don't know the full details, yet. And the army and security have done a good job containing them (so it seems). But you haven't seen the full long term damage yet. This sort of thing killed tourism long ago, might kill any investment dreams that we were audacious enough to start having only a few months ago. 

Every time you have an event like this you remind people, 'remember us? The ones that featured in the never ending war on crazed militants, the ones who saw Osama bin Laden and the Americans roll by, the ones who saw an attack on the SL cricket team, the ones who had attacks on Kamra, PNS Mehran, GHQ?' 

Economic success is all about what goes through people's heads and this is not what you want to go through the minds of Pakistanis and foreign folk. 

Now watch the KSE take a nice plunge tomorrow.


----------



## American Pakistani

Muhammad Omar said:


> Indian made weapons found from dead terrorist
> 
> View attachment 34395



PA & PAF should now start bombarding these RAW sponsored TTP terrorist bases in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

Dunya News Channel Reporting that weapons found from Terrorists are Made in India.....


----------



## That Guy

American Pakistani said:


> PML-N must resign & Raheel Sharif must take charge of the country.
> 
> I hope Raheel Sharif will show Zero Tolerance & eliminate TTP, their handlers & their supporters.


And you should shut your mouth. You're doing more harm for Pakistan's image than the media ever could.


----------



## fawwaxs

Rangers claim that the ammu recovered is Indian


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Jungibaaz

Karla M said:


> this is a horrible thing... i would even say worse than attacking an embassy...(in the sense that attacking an embassy sends a clear message of being against the government of that country) but an International airport as important as Karachi's??? against civilians of all around the world and even Pakistanis
> 
> So... if neither TTP or MQM because this is such a well-coordinated attack... who else could it be?
> is it fair to blame Uzbeks just because some people said they had uzbeks features? are they well armed and have access to intel?
> 
> Is it contained already?
> here i just get 30 secs of CNN "informing"



MQM is NOT responsible. 

Likely the taliban which includes Uzbek fighters, hired guns from Afghanistan. And at a slightly lower probability, terrorists operating in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." - Albert Einstein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Indian weapon recovered from terrorist.. Rangers 

Duniya news


----------



## Indus Falcon

balixd said:


> i am not an expert on this, and i actually left the forum for few minutes because of some medical emergency at home...but I can hear the feed, its still live, and I heard a someone signing in from a Chopper


Callsign?


----------



## Skyliner

Indian weapon's found from a dead attacker .as rangers said
Same RPG's used which were used in mehran gate attack...!

connecting dots


----------



## Jango

ATC feed is down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Devil Soul

approx 6 terrorists still inside.....


----------



## VelocuR

Counter-Errorist said:


> Thank you for confirming that you don't understand shit about Pakistan. We're at war, that doesn't mean that we've failed or collapsed. Foreign guards idea is nonsensical at best.



I understand, Pakistan must do some thing to fix these problems since ten-year war, we still know nothing for too long. Where is ISI to interfere their plans before attack happen in airport??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

That Guy said:


> And you should shut your mouth. You're doing more harm for Pakistan's image than the media ever could.



I forgive you this time but my response next time will be like this.



> You can shut you mouth if you want...my relatives & loved ones live in Karachi. If you don't like my post you can shut up & ignore. Your PML-N seems to have link with India & TTP & they must get lost from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indian weapons which are recovered were also the same weapons used by attackers of Mehran Base


----------



## That Guy

Jungibaaz said:


> I understand what you're trying to say, believe me I do.
> But, also believe me when I say that this is a lot bigger than you think.
> 
> We don't know the full details, yet. And the army and security have done a good job containing them (so it seems). But you haven't seen the full long term damage yet. This sort of thing killed tourism long ago, might kill any investment dreams that we were audacious enough to start having only a few months ago.
> 
> Every time you have an event like this you remind people, 'remember us? The ones that featured in the never ending war on crazed militants, the ones who saw Osama bin Laden and the Americans roll by, the ones who saw an attack on the SL cricket team, the ones who had attacks on Kamra, PNS Mehran, GHQ?'
> 
> Economic success is all about what goes through people's heads and this is not what you want to go through the minds of Pakistanis and foreign folk.
> 
> Now watch the KSE take a nice plunge tomorrow.


I think the long term effects are unclear, it's a wait and see option right now. It's easy to see that investors will be scared off, and that's partially true, but until we can get facts out into the open, we don't know for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Mehran gate weapon also used here...


----------



## A.Rafay

WebMaster said:


> Question is.. Balochi funded Indian terror or TTP funded Indian terror?
> 
> TTP will come out soon.


Looks like TTP + Uzbeks Terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Malik Usman said:


> Dunya News Channel Reporting that weapons found from Terrorists are Made in India.....


If thats true, its a clear act of war


----------



## Viper0011.

airmarshal said:


> The damage has been done. The airport of financial centre has been attacked. The message is clear. The city of Karachi s not safe for business. The country of Pakistan not safe from terror attack.



Yes, the damage has been done yet one more time and the message is exactly what you are saying. This terrorist crap has become the most destabilizing factor for Pakistan's growth. Unless these Talibastards are killed and the area is cleaned up all the way to the North, the country won't progress. This is scary to watch and it scares people off who want to come to Pakistan.

RIP to the dead. You guys need to listen to the US on this. We've been trying to tell you to clean up the Northern area since 2002. If the operation had happened, so much loss of life could have been avoided (add financial loss on top of it). I think if I was running the Pak military, right at this time, there would've been a massive response in preps for NW areas and Taliban hideouts ready to be launched. You can't let your country and 200 million people and their future become hostage to these barbaric terrorists !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

What Indian made weapons?? How does your rangers even know what to look for?


----------



## ranjeet

Menace2Society said:


> Declare war on India. Arm the nukes and evacuate Wasim Akram from India before firing.


Thand rakh thand .. worry about the people trapped in airport first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Looks like a very well coordinated attack. The reporting reminded me of 26/11 reporting by Indain Channels. Helping Terrorists by giving out Forces's location. Some serious steps need to be taken against these channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

American Pakistani said:


> I forgive you this time but my response next time will be like this.


And next time my response will be even worse than that. Two can play it your game. Think before you type.

What you've done is basically insult the PA, by calling them incompetent. Every soldier that has died has been spat on by you. You're not the only one who has family in Karachi.


----------



## fawwaxs

Indian make weapons recovered from dead terrorist, Rangers sources”


----------



## American Pakistani

airmarshal said:


> The damage has been done. The airport of financial centre has been attacked. The message is clear. The city of Karachi s not safe for business. The country of Pakistan not safe from terror attack.
> 
> The terrorists have attacked airbases, naval base and army GHQ before. Now the the country's main airport. If there is a serious investor thinking of bringing investment in Pakistan, what do you think he is thinking?
> 
> Pakistan security and intel are not capable of protecting the most sensitive and secure locations of the country. All have been attacked so far, with same mode of attack. Same type of planning.
> 
> Pakistan has been in this war for over a decade but we dont seem to be politically and militarily ready for this threat yet. This is terrorist success. They are trained and definitely outside the country but we are afraid naming our enemies,



Politics have destroyed Karachi. Intentionally Karachi - the city which feeds, is deprived of funds. Fcuk politicians...Army must take charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Killed terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Water Car Engineer said:


> What Indian made weapons?? How does your rangers even know what to look for?



3 SMG's and a rocket launcher


----------



## Counter-Errorist

RaptorRX707 said:


> I understand, Pakistan must do some thing to fix these problems since ten-year war, we still know nothing for too long. Where is ISI to interfere their plans before attack happen in airport??



ISI has enough on their hands already. We have an incoming war in the north, for one.


----------



## ali_raza

مودی نے نواز شریف کی جانب سے والدہ کی ساڑھی کے بدلے دہشت گردوں کو اسلحہ بھجوا کر محبت کا جواب دے دیا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Water Car Engineer said:


> What Indian made weapons?? How does your rangers even know what to look for?


No rocket science , killed terrorists were carrying indian made weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

Water Car Engineer said:


> What Indian made weapons?? How does your rangers even know what to look for?


They said rpg and ammo. is Indian made. While India doesn't even make rpg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

death toll now 10.. sad......
1xRanger also shaheed.
17 injured...


----------



## Bratva

orangzaib said:


> Yes, the damage has been done yet one more time and the message is exactly what you are saying. This terrorist crap has become the most destabilizing factor for Pakistan's growth. Unless this Talibastards are killed and the area cleaned up, the country won't progress as this is scary to watch and it scares people off who want to come to the US.
> 
> RIP to the dead. You guys need to listen to the US on this. We've been trying to tell you to clean up the Northern area since 2012. If the operation had happened, so much loss of life could have been avoided (add financial loss on top of it). I think if I was running the Pak military, right at this time, there would've been a massive response in NW areas ready to be launched. You can't let your country and 200 million people and their future become hostage to these barbaric terrorists !!!



If you following developments in northern areas, 15 days has been given to tribes before operation could be launched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Sad news


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ammo recovered from dead terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

So there are four casualties and now what's going on?


----------



## Jango

Suicide jacket and grenades

.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475760351808462848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Muhammad Omar said:


> 3 SMG's and a rocket launcher





IndoUS said:


> They said rpg and ammo. is Indian made. While India doesn't even make rpg.





alibaz said:


> No rocket science , killed terrorists were carrying indian made weapons.



OFB doesnt produce any SMGs other than some ancient British model. And RPGs arent made in India. And if there was something involved, it wouldnt be that obvious.

Be serious now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Aamna Ali said:


> So attackers were carrying Indian weapons, Israeli currency, looking Uzbek, attacking Pakistan?


Take it somewhere else bharti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@WebMaster I believe these were not BLA/BRA, those guys lack the operational capability to carryout such an attack, unless they had help from AQ, if that is not the case then I sense TTP elements that were against talks, they had been planning for this for a while now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475760035671584769SALUTE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Pakistani

That Guy said:


> And next time my response will be even worse than that. Two can play it your game. Think before you type.
> 
> What you've done is basically insult the PA, by calling them incompetent. Every soldier that has died has been spat on by you. You're not the only one who has family in Karachi.



I can't help if you having comprehension problems...my post was intended towards your PML-N, PTI, JUI not PA.

Read again



American Pakistani said:


> PML-N must resign & Raheel Sharif must take charge of the country.
> 
> I hope Raheel Sharif will show Zero Tolerance & eliminate TTP, their handlers & their supporters.





That Guy said:


> And you should shut your mouth. You're doing more harm for Pakistan's image than the media ever could.


----------



## Edevelop

Poor Intelligence.


----------



## fawwaxs

10 dead including 7 ASF, 1 rangrs, 1 PIA & 1 CAA guy & 18 injured: Dr.seemi jamali of jinnah hosiptal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475757552014082048


----------



## Viper0011.

mafiya said:


> If you following developments in northern areas, 15 days has been given to tribes before operation could be launched



There is NO 15 days man. Take a look at your airport in Karachi. This needs to settle now, they know the hideouts, the PAF should RIGHT NOW be dispatching a few squadrons to carpet bomb the terrorist hideouts. The terrorists ATTACKED your home, the biggest financial and business district, and killed your countrymen and you are giving timelines???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

This is not right since it's not as if these organizations are defending Pakistan or fighting an occupation. I don't how it's acceptable for this internal strife which goes way beyond targeting the government.


----------



## Indus Falcon

more M113 APC's rolling in, counted atleast 5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

suicide jacket and ammo recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Water Car Engineer said:


> OFB doesnt produce any SMGs other than some ancient British model. And RPGs arent made in India. And if there was something involved, it wouldnt be that obvious.
> 
> Be serious now.



They will show recovered weapons after the operation. Just wait. Surely we are very serious


----------



## That Guy

American Pakistani said:


> I can't help if you having comprehension problems...my post was intended towards your PML-N, PTI, JUI not PA.
> 
> Read again


No, I completely understand your post. Do you honestly think that it was PML-N that caused this? Do you even understand how this war was going? Do you understand what the peace talks even accomplished? I swear to God, if you say that they accomplished nothing, I'm gonna have a few choice words for you.

Your post not only is completely illogical, it does indirectly say that the army neglected it's duty, because of politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

orangzaib said:


> There is NO 15 days man. Take a look at your airport in Karachi. This needs to settle now, they know the hideouts, the PAF should RIGHT NOW be dispatching a few squadrons to carpet bomb the terrorist hideouts. The terrorists ATTACKED your home, the biggest financial and business district, and killed your countrymen and you are giving timelines???



Carpet bomb? Are you Pakistani or just American? You sound really odd as if you want it to go as you wish.


----------



## A.Rafay

Aamna Ali said:


> First the attackers looked uzbek..Then chinese..Then wearing white shalwar kamiz..and now have indian-made weapons
> So attackers were carrying Indian weapons, Israeli currency, looking Uzbek, attacking Pakistan?


@Manticore @WebMaster can all indians get Thread ban?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

cb4 said:


> Poor Intelligence.


Poor Civilian establishment????last I checked IB was under the direct supervision of PM, Special Branch, CID, SSU, ASF, all of these were direct under the control of Civilian Leadership, and you are telling me poor intelligence???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

They can't defeat us if we stay *united ... we bleed GREEN*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

Hazzy997 said:


> This is not right since it's not as if these organizations are defending Pakistan or fighting an occupation. I don't how it's acceptable for this internal strife which goes way beyond targeting the government.



TTP is creatures funded by Indian RAW agency via Afghanistan. World know this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bratva

orangzaib said:


> There is NO 15 days man. Take a look at your airport in Karachi. This needs to settle now, they know the hideouts, the PAF should RIGHT NOW be dispatching a few squadrons to carpet bomb the terrorist hideouts. The terrorists ATTACKED your home, the biggest financial and business district, and killed your countrymen and you are giving timelines???



The terrorists are living within civilian populations. We have to separate them before launching any operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

Altaf Hussain now on ARY.


----------



## That Guy

Aamna Ali said:


> First the attackers looked uzbek..Then chinese..Then wearing white shalwar kamiz..and now have indian-made weapons
> So attackers were carrying Indian weapons, Israeli currency, looking Uzbek, attacking Pakistan?


Actually, Uzbeks look surprisingly Asian, so the comparison can be forgiven. The Indian made weapons hasn't been confirmed, and even if it is, it isn't confirmed how they got them.

In short, military and police aren't blaming India. Such weapons can be found in the black market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475761654940966914


----------



## Devil Soul

another HUGE blast reported...... heavy firing started again


----------



## Devil Soul

RajputWarrior said:


> Lol blaming India for pokistan's intelligence/security failure. Easy and efficient


get ur sorry A$$ outta here.... reported....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475757552014082048


So the Taliban is taking responsibility?


----------



## Falcon29

American Pakistani said:


> TTP is creatures funded by Indian RAW agency via Afghanistan. World know this fact.



Target the source, don't listen to these people who want you to attack your own villages. Cut it off before taking action against individuals. 

If you notice some suspicious people here are encouraging more internal strife as if they want Pakistan to rot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Hazzy997 said:


> Carpet bomb? Are you Pakistani or just American? You sound really odd as if you want it to go as you wish.



How does my nationality take away the fact that I am a human? I am a proud American who's very sad to see a civilian airport on fire with terrorists killing innocent lives. And yes, I want it to go as I wish because my wish it that the innocents living in Pakistan be safe.
Your wish seems to be against killing these terrorists......you'd rather have dinner with these barbaric maniacs while they kill innocents?


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475761888328810496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

*This thread is to discuss the current scenario and present and share the on ground information, take lead on analyzing the Information, rather then coming up with lame BS accusations, we don't know who is behind the attack, so why accuse anyone of wrongdoing with out proof.....*
*If Nato made Colt M4 rifles were recovered, would it be ok to declare war against US because weapons were US made? weapons prove nothing, let the Concerned Agencies do their work and stop derailing and trolling the thread ----*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Bratva

orangzaib said:


> How does my nationality take away the fact that I am a human? I am a proud American who's very sad to see a civilian airport on fire with terrorists killing innocent lives. And yes, I want it to go as I wish because my wish it that the innocents living in Pakistan be safe.
> Your wish seems to be against killing these terrorists......you'd rather have dinner with these barbaric maniacs while they kill innocents?



How much carpet bombing ( deadly accurate) by American AF helped in afghanistan besides killing civilians including women and children?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

balixd said:


> Poor Civilian establishment????last I checked IB was under the direct supervision of PM, Special Branch, CID, SSU, ASF, all of these were direct under the control of Civilian Leadership, and you are telling me poor intelligence???




Please don't be so ignorant here. The whole world knows our Army dominates everything

Where was Army when US Navy Seals stormed into Pakistan ? Why didn't the ISI chief and Army chief step down ????

The Air Chief also should have resigned when Militants took out Kamra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

orangzaib said:


> How does my nationality take away the fact that I am a human? I am a proud American who's very sad to see a civilian airport on fire with terrorists killing innocent lives. And yes, I want it to go as I wish because my wish it that the innocents living in Pakistan be safe.
> Your wish seems to be against killing these terrorists......you'd rather have dinner with these barbaric maniacs while they kill innocents?



I didn't imply any of that. But, people with political interests may seek worse for Pakistan. There is much barbarism in this world, including our own nation which has taken barbaric actions. The point is that outsiders seek Pakistan's perpetual state of violence. I think they should take another route and gather evidence of any foreign intelligence involvement.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

balixd said:


> *This thread is to discuss the current scenario and present and share the on ground information, take lead on analyzing the Information, rather then coming up with lame BS accusations, we don't know who is behind the attack, so why accuse anyone of wrongdoing with out proof.....*
> *If Nato made Colt M4 rifles were recovered, would it be ok to declare war against US because weapons were US made? weapons prove nothing, let the Concerned Agencies do their work and stop derailing and trolling the thread ----*



Thank you!

Also, the folks blaming MQM - seriously?!


----------



## ali_raza

terrorists are in hangar


----------



## Viper0011.

mafiya said:


> The terrorists are living within civilian populations. We have to separate them before launching any operation.



I understand that and agree with it. But this here, needs to by pass the 15 day time frame. The 15 days were to "get your shi&t in order or else", this is a response to that, it says "fck you and we are waiting". I think this is where human based smartness should end. You guys need to protect your country, way of life and businesses. Something serious needs to take place once and for all to eliminate majority of the terrorist threat (if not all). That's all I am saying. I am upset seeing how freely these terrorists can kill innocent people. That needs to stop!


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> *This thread is to discuss the current scenario and present and share the on ground information, take lead on analyzing the Information, rather then coming up with lame BS accusations, we don't know who is behind the attack, so why accuse anyone of wrongdoing with out proof.....*
> *If Nato made Colt M4 rifles were recovered, would it be ok to declare war against US because weapons were US made? weapons prove nothing, let the Concerned Agencies do their work and stop derailing and trolling the thread ----*


agree with you some extend, but no tom dick & harry can buy weapons without external support.... a million dollar question isnt it...


----------



## A.Rafay

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475761888328810496


Shahid Massod just went dumb. Thats not the account holders phone, look at the follow button, this is someone else"s screenshot.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Indian posters, approach with caution, every Pakistani here is fuming.

Don't mouth off.


RajputWarrior said:


> Lol blaming India for pokistan's intelligence/security failure. Easy and efficient



Go be a waste of oxygen somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## alibaz

sarbeen said:


> kala suar Altaf Hussain and his terrorist band is responsible for this attack, kala naag should be arrested, MQM nine zero must be raded, they are making jinnahpur



Although I don't like Altaf Hussain but reporting you for spreading hate.


----------



## That Guy

Aamna Ali said:


> TTP is live-tweeting the attack and the fu***rs are blaming RAW. Idher funding ki baat nahi ho rahi abhy.
> The worse thing about your country is that u don't know who ur enemy/enemies is/are.


It's only a few hardcore nationalists, ignore them. You'll notice they're being banned from the thread by the mods.


----------



## madooxno9

RIP , sad news . Pakistan can only be safe under army rule. These Half backed democratic gov. can't do anything.


----------



## JanjaWeed

This is not some random attack. A well planned & coordinated assault by the perpetrators. This is what you get when you try to make peace with the terrorists & fail. You gave them time to breath & prepare for their next mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

cb4 said:


> Please don't be so ignorant here. The whole world knows our Army dominates everything
> 
> Where was Army when US Navy Seals stormed into Pakistan ? Why didn't the ISI chief and Army chief step down ????
> 
> The Air Chief also should have resigned when Militants took out Kamra


not going to discuss that here , its off topic, unless you have better to say, this will be my last reply to you dear ---
@Fulcrum15 feed is live again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Counter-Errorist said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, the folks blaming MQM - seriously?!


As much as I think MQM is a terrorist organization, they're not stupid enough to do something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Devil Soul said:


> agree with you some extend, but no tom dick & harry can buy weapons without external support.... a million dollar question isnt it...


Sure you can the black market for weapons is vast. When Maoist in India can get their hands on M16 rifles from US then anything is possible.


----------



## Secur

cb4 said:


> Please don't be so ignorant here. The whole world knows our Army dominates everything



The intelligence signalling that an attack would take place on Pakistan's largest airport was there , all along and what wonders did the police , ASF do ? . Civilians were handling all this , before the terrorists stormed in , the army and rangers weren't there and both of them take orders from the federal Govt now . Give us a break from your " evil army " theories here , learn to take the responsibility and put the blame where it lies .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Counter-Errorist

That Guy said:


> As much as I think MQM is a terrorist organization, they're not stupid enough to do something like this.



Nor capable enough

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## That Guy

JanjaWeed said:


> This is not some random attack. A well planned & coordinated assault by the perpetrators. This is what you get when you try to make peace with the terrorists & fail. You gave them time to breath & prepare for their next mission.


Except the peace talks have worked to a degree. I'm not going to repeat myself, because this has been debated to death in this thread. Go read through it if you're curious about this.


----------



## Amaa'n

Devil Soul said:


> agree with you some extend, but no tom dick & harry can buy weapons without external support.... a million dollar question isnt it...


lol, do you really live in Pakistan??? a bhai sb dealer in Karachi - weapon dealer (licensed) was caught selling 40mm grenades, and buying Colt M4 in Pakistan's market is not an issue these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

alibaz said:


> Altaf Hussain now on ARY.


He should stop wasting medias time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Here we go again damn ..... GOD save Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Man I woke up and saw this thing going on but now it seem all terrorists are dead

And If this is Indian weapons and than answer need to be given of same sort with in India


----------



## alibaz

A.Rafay said:


> He should stop wasting medias time.


His call was dropped


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> lol, do you really live in Pakistan??? a bhai sb dealer in Karachi - weapon dealer (licensed) was caught selling 40mm grenades, and buying Colt M4 in Pakistan's market is not an issue these days


No i'm not in Pakistan RIGHT NOW and as i said in my post.... without external & ofcourse internal source u cant get these weapons imported... thanks for the info


----------



## That Guy

Zarvan said:


> Man I woke up and saw this thing going on but now it seem all terrorists are dead
> 
> And If this is Indian weapons and than answer need to be given of same sort with in India


Can we confirm if they're all dead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

It seem most terrorists are dead by now I think the search operation is going on


----------



## Indus Falcon

That Guy said:


> Can we confirm if they're all dead?


Qaim Ali shah said there is one in the hanger


----------



## Amaa'n

Secur said:


> The intelligence signalling that an attack would take place on Pakistan's largest airport was there , all along and what wonders did the police , ASF do ? . Civilians were handling all this , before the terrorists stormed in , the army and rangers weren't there and both of them take orders from the federal Govt now . Give us a break from your " evil army " theories here , learn to take the responsibility and put the blame where it lies .


no point doing that, they won't understand, they will still not understand that ASF was put under the direct control of Cabinet Division from MoD in order to increase its effectiveness and structural reforms ----what he will not say anything about that ----it is all military's fault because they did not wipe civilian's bottom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

balixd said:


> not going to discuss that here , its off topic, unless you have better to say, this will be my last reply to you dear ---
> @Fulcrum15 feed is live again



And here is my last reply to you. Go look at the way India functions. Their warships get destroyed by fire, their navy chief resigns.


----------



## Zarvan

That Guy said:


> Can we confirm if they're all dead?


No not confirm but the way channels are reporting it seems all are taken out or blown themselves up


----------



## Counter-Errorist

alibaz said:


> His call was dropped



I think he fell asleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475765440221028352


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Now the Cargo is also cleared as well as terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Zarvan said:


> No not confirm but the way channels are reporting it seems all are taken out or blown themselves up


Here's hoping that's true.



Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475765440221028352


Translate please.


----------



## Jango

Looks like the end is near.

Only a couple or so kharjis left.

Holed up inside.

Let's hope we end this quick.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

Abu Nasar said:


> Qaim Ali shah said there is one in the hanger


Is there confirmation on that?


----------



## Zarvan

90 % are have been cleared news channels are reporting now


----------



## Counter-Errorist

That Guy said:


> Translate please.


Indian-made arms recovered - same old


----------



## JonAsad

cb4 said:


> And here is my last reply to you. Go look at the way India functions. Their warships get destroyed by fire, their navy chief resigns.


Thats how it should be- Karachi airport is a civilian airport comes under government protection not the army- some government official should resign-


----------



## Muhammad Omar

That Guy said:


> Translate please.



From terrorists indian made weapons are found D.G Rangers


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475766122235838464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Counter-Errorist said:


> Indian-made arms recovered - same old


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Amaa'n

That Guy said:


> Here's hoping that's true.
> 
> 
> Translate please.


indian made weapons recovered from terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Abu Nasar said:


> Qaim Ali shah said there is one in the hanger


as i heard they are 3!


----------



## Devil Soul

That Guy said:


> Here's hoping that's true.
> 
> 
> Translate please.


Geo reporting indian made weapons recovered; Ranger Spokesperson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

This thread has done quite a lot of intel gathering from public sources for this situation, we're getting a clearer picture of the situation.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Foker Gate.. Cargo terminal are now cleared now search operation is under way....


----------



## JonAsad

alibaz said:


> His call was dropped



I think the call drop was deliberate- that fool was about to say something stupid-
Now a days no media house can take such risks-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm not saying that RAW doesn't have operations in Pakistan that are not conducive for Pakistani security, but you guys honestly think that they were able to find Pakistani locals to carry out these attacks but not Pakistani weapons? Sigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Snipers also assisting security forces


----------



## livingdead

Counter-Errorist said:


> Indian-made arms recovered - same old


did not know our sarkari weapons ever worked...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

We have lost our LEA brothers in defending hundreds of civilians and airport staff. A tribute to all our martyrs. 

Terrorists have managed to bring this to international attention however it seems to be a failed attack as the reported loss of human life is far less than what could have been considering the amount of ammunition carried.

Waiting for the time when Pakistan starts strategic aerial strikes on the training camps of these foreign sponsored terrorists in Afghanistan. And Operation CleanUp Karachi is a must.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

JonAsad said:


> Thats how it should be- Karachi airport is a civilian airport comes under government protection not the army- some government official should resign-



Our Army Chief didn't resign when U.S Navy Seals stormed into Pakistan

Our Navy Chief didn't resign when terrorists stormed into Mehran

Our Air Chief didn't resign when terrorists stormed into Kamra

Karachi Airport is in Sind hence responsibility of Sind Government, Rangers, and Intelligence Agencies including ISI, IB, etc. They should all resign


----------



## Muhammad Omar

hinduguy said:


> did not know our sarkari weapons ever worked...


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting... the 2 dead terrorits look Uzbek


----------



## Amaa'n

That Guy said:


> This thread has done quite a lot of intel gathering from public sources for this situation, we're getting a clearer picture of the situation.


that is actually the whole point of running a thread in a situation like this, to come up with accurate information, be it personal sources or some other public sources and share the authetic information with a small group of people, earlier tonight we had 1400 people visiting the thread, 
we have to make a clear distinction b/w Twitter, our media houses and this Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Karachi: Indian-made arms recovered from dead militants


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475767982182780929"


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> Our Army Chief didn't resign when U.S Navy Chief stormed into Pakistan
> 
> Our Navy Chief didn't resign when terrorists stormed into Mehran
> 
> Our Air Chief didn't resign when terrorists stormed into Kamra
> 
> Karachi Airport is in Sind hence responsibility of Sind Government, Rangers, and Intelligence Agencies including ISI, IB, etc. They should all resign


Airports fall under CAA which is a federal Authority not run by sind govt. This is Federal Govts responsibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

Pakistani military is successful finally. Sharif days are numbered out and military rule on the way soon.


----------



## Zarvan

No Planes damaged in the attack according to AIG Police


----------



## Devil Soul

Cor-Commander Khi & DG Ranger conducting the oprn....


----------



## That Guy

balixd said:


> that is actually the whole point of running a thread in a situation like this, to come up with accurate information, be it personal sources or some other public sources and share the authetic information with a small group of people, earlier tonight we had 1400 people visiting the thread,
> we have to make a clear distinction b/w Twitter, our media houses and this Forum


I know, just wanted to point that out.

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 469 (Users: 65, Guests: 398)

It really seems we're doing a better job than most media houses though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SouthDesi said:


> Pakistani military is successful finally. Sharif days are numbered out and military rule on the way soon.



don't think so


----------



## Devil Soul

IG Sindh entered again the airport from diff side with his forces....


----------



## Indus Falcon

Two that were shot dead, look like uzbek, but were wearing "karas," - ARY News


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> Karachi: Indian-made arms recovered from dead militants
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475767982182780929"


What exactly are these? Rpg rounds of some sort?
@Icarus, @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

cb4 said:


> Our Army Chief didn't resign when U.S Navy Chief stormed into Pakistan
> 
> Our Navy Chief didn't resign when terrorists stormed into Mehran
> 
> Our Air Chief didn't resign when terrorists stormed into Kamra
> 
> Karachi Airport is in Sind hence responsibility of Sind Government and Intelligence Agencies including ISI, IB, etc.


Expecting too much from the army?-
Love to remain one sided?
Which government official resigned amid the above mentioned acts of terrorism-
If you can read as been said before the intelligence agencies warned the ASF about an imminent attack- 

A fool living in wonder land would have caught sleeping specially after recent events involving TTP & Afghanistan- guess what the government get caught napping- no extra security at the airports-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyliner

after supervising terrorist attack Farook sattar is now out of the location


----------



## JonAsad

Fulcrum15 said:


> What exactly are these? Rpg rounds of some sort?
> @Icarus, @balixd


I guess the disarmed ones-


----------



## SouthDesi

Muhammad Omar said:


> don't think so



Why so? Just wait.


----------



## That Guy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475765665236668416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475762957230415874

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I can share a picture where Indian police recovered similar grenades from Terrorists


Devil Soul said:


> Karachi: Indian-made arms recovered from dead militants
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475767982182780929"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Counter-Errorist

That Guy said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Terror at Karachi airport: suggested motives to create panic, damage fleet, hijack plane <a href="Terror at Karachi airport: 14 dead, including at least 4 militants - Pakistan - DAWN.COM">http://t.co/yQvUWOYTkk</a></p>&mdash; Dawn.com (@dawn_com) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475765665236668416">June 8, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> "Twitter / Search - #KarachiAirport">#KarachiAirport</a></p>&mdash; Dawn.com (@dawn_com) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475762957230415874">June 8, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



This seems like the least effective way of hijacking a plane. Shoot up the airport to get everyone's attention then sneak out a 777?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Devil Soul said:


> Karachi: Indian-made arms recovered from dead militants
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475767982182780929"


Rifle fired grenades?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

If civilian lives and planes have been saved significantly, then its good news

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> I can share a picture where Indian police recovered similar grenades from Terrorists


Ok bhai aap ka india is mein involve nai... are u happy now... lets move on...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475769477263400960


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SouthDesi said:


> Why so? Just wait.



cause a similar attack was held on Mehran Base but Army didn't took over and how can feds can be held responsible for all this???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

look at the grenade in lower left corner and few in the middle, recovered by indian police back in 2006....home made grenades
Edit: looks like improvised RPG rounds


Fulcrum15 said:


> What exactly are these? Rpg rounds of some sort?
> @Icarus, @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## That Guy

Fulcrum15 said:


> What exactly are these? Rpg rounds of some sort?
> @Icarus, @balixd


It's nades for gernade launchers, from what I can tell.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

hinduguy said:


> did not know our sarkari weapons ever worked...



Thats why he dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

wth?? Few days ago they wanted to takeover our embassey in Afganistan and today they takeover karachi airport.


----------



## GreenFalcon

I hope everyone is doing alright, I just found out, this is some crazy news!!!


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> Airports fall under CAA which is a federal Authority not run by sind govt. This is Federal Govts responsibility



CAA only manages airports. They can beef up security but they can't determine nature of intelligence. How would they know whether the guys in uniform are Sind government's team or terrorist team ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Devil Soul said:


> Ok bhai aap ka india is mein involve nai... are u happy now... lets move on...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475769477263400960


its not about me being happy - india mera mama nahin hai - all i am saying is we should act a little bit mature - indians get carried away in attacks like these, are we immature like them ??? no i dont think so, that is what i am trying to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Thanks Allah that the terrorists did not enter the main terminal and held hostages as their setup suggests that they had planned to kill as many civilians and then blow themselves up when cornered (as they are doing one by one now).


----------



## Secur

balixd said:


> no point doing that, they won't understand, they will still not understand that ASF was put under the direct control of Cabinet Division from MoD in order to increase its effectiveness and structural reforms ----what he will not say anything about that ----it is all military's fault because they did not wipe civilian's bottom



The same old rants , I see from these kids . Blind aren't only the eyes , as the verse goes . Making blanket and sweeping statements without even knowing and understanding things and then having " last replies " . The civilians can be saved from themselves , only for so long .


----------



## Muhammad Omar

13 ASF Personal are now dead... May their Soul rest in Peace....


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> its not about me being happy - india mera mama nahin hai - all i am saying is we should act a little bit mature - indians get carried away in attacks like these, are we immature like them ??? no i dont think so, that is what i am trying to do


well you or me cant deny the fact that the weapons recovered are off indian made, now where did it says that india is involved, all whats is being stated/reported is origin of the weapons recovered..


----------



## Rasengan

Pakistan has become a banana Republic where the safety of its institutions and key strategic logistical destinations are prone to heavy danger. Intelligence was provided by the Bureau, yet no contingency counter measures were taken by the Provincial Government or the Federal Government. Instead of doing business deals in India and pushing his ministers to malign the integrity of the Army by moaning about the Defence expenditure rising, Ganja should be more precise with his policies. This episode is humiliating, however the people of Pakistan deserve such consequences.Revolution can never be successful without taking power through the streets and forceful toppling corrupt governments with brute force. So far we have a KPK government which is singing the song of change, but has done BS within the province and focuses too much on protesting against rigging with no apparent success. We have a Federal Government whose leader has spent majority of his tenure in office aboard and has no clear policy in reviving the economy and is against the Army, because of his vendetta. Then we have a PPP Sindh government who has a wadera mentality as the masses are dying of thirst and starvation with no help and assistance. Therefore the only logical course of action is to get the army involved and hang these leaders in public. Army needs to takeover, otherwise in history these general's would be regarded as fools who did not take the horns of the bulls by their hands.


----------



## JonAsad

balixd said:


> look at the grenade in lower left corner and few in the middle, recovered by indian police back in 2006....home made grenades



Bhai your eyes are impeccable really-
Can you compare the size and finishing- do the ones captured today look like home made in any way?-
They all are in uniform cylindrical shape- 
Made in factories-
Ofcourse gernade ammo will look similar- but this?-
Bhai go to sleep-


----------



## livingdead

chhota bheem said:


> wth?? Few days ago they wanted to takeover our embassey in Afganistan and today they takeover karachi airport.


they are not same people..


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475771430869549056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Update:6 terrorists killed so far,hunt for remaining 3 to 4 holed up terrorists on.No aircraft hijacked.No passenger hurt-at 0340 @AsimBajwa ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

sarbeen said:


> can you imagine a TTP pashtun jihadi brothers killing their own pashtun muslim brother? this attack proves to be MQM, they run karachi, not one leaf sways without Altafu orders, MQM knows everything which goes in Karachi, they proposed Brits PM to use their spy networks against talibans..



Really ? Do you know the wonders of your Muslim Jihadi brothers or is it all CIA/ISI/Mossad/MI6 and foreign third hand again as the popular thought pattern goes ? Ironically they are killing each other in faction fight currently in Waziristan and what differentiation took place when the terrorists Jihadis killed 50,000 of our countrymen ? Did they discriminate then , to expect them to discriminate now ? Another joker and cyber-Mullah on the forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Weapons recovered from terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 more terrorists are now dead.... total 6 dead... kuch mashkook loog bathroom me band hain


----------



## SouthDesi

hinduguy said:


> they are not same people..



Wait for couple of hours until LeT chief hijack the news by blaming India.


----------



## livingdead

SouthDesi said:


> Wait for couple of hours until LeT chief hijack the news by blaming India.


we blame them. they blame us.. not a big deal...


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> Bhai your eyes are impeccable really-
> Can you compare the size and finishing- do the ones captured today look like home made in any way?-
> They all are in uniform cylindrical shape-
> Made in factories-
> Ofcourse gernade ammo will look similar- but this?-
> Bhai go to sleep-


i am sleepy, but cant sleep, have to go to doctor's at 6 in the morning 
coming back to the pic then as i said look at the one in lower left corner and few in the middle, they are same, there is a hand for size reference....now I want you to look at the footage of Samaa TV where one officer was seen carrying same nades in a plastic bag, look at that for size reference - am sure you will agree with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

omlete fry said:


> If RAW cud recruit locals, cud they not hav arranged local weapons? *Think* unless u guys have yr brains in yr as*es, Morons.



lolz ... Morons r' Indians!

Do you even know what kind of weapons are manufactured locally in Pakistan?? I think you need to contact your RAW agents to find out!


----------



## dexter

sarbeen said:


> our Pakistani brothers killed but this indian RAW agent is alive, guess how? terrorists were MQM



Yes MQM done this all crap 
kids like you never growup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

*Husain Haqqani* @husainhaqqani   ·  3h 
Alas! Terrorists attacking #*Karachi* airport seem to have had similar training as those who attacked #*Mumbai* & #*PNSMehran*


----------



## JonAsad

Devil Soul said:


> Weapons recovered from terrorists





balixd said:


> look at the grenade in lower left corner and few in the middle, recovered by indian police back in 2006....home made grenades
> Edit: looks like improvised RPG rounds



@balixd- My eyes are hurting to find the similarities-
Maybe this picture can be a good reference point for you Sir-
The weapons used in india and Pakistan by terrorists definitely shows the difference and what we are dealing with-


----------



## Indus Falcon

JonAsad said:


> Bhai your eyes are impeccable really-
> Can you compare the size and finishing- do the ones captured today look like home made in any way?-
> They all are in uniform cylindrical shape-
> Made in factories-
> Ofcourse gernade ammo will look similar- but this?-
> Bhai go to sleep-



You are right. They seem like 40mm rifle launched grenades. (Without better pics thats all I can say for now)
The pics do show a high quality finish, ruling out the home made theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

hinduguy said:


> they are not same people..


they all are the same,There Afgan president blaming Pakistan and here they blame India.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475773149850525696


----------



## 1000

Zarvan said:


> Man I woke up and saw this thing going on but now it seem all terrorists are dead
> 
> And If this is Indian weapons and than answer need to be given of same sort with in India



It's not India it's Islamists, just accept the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DG Rangers and Core Commander Karachi on the Airport commanding forces and leading attack on terrorists


----------



## nick19030

chhota bheem said:


> they all are the same,There Afgan president blaming Pakistan and here they blame India.


What are you doing on Pakistani site.


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@Fulcrum15 just searching around for the info - i was wrong, these are : 
Russian VOG-25 40mm Grenade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cent4

well the sari diclomacy failed miserably....... operation against TTP should start this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

1000 said:


> It's not India it's Islamists, just accept the truth.


He's not blaming India, but Indian made weapons were confirmed to be found, the question now is how the militants got them. no one is actually blaming India, it could be a false flag operation by militants to derail progress between Pakistan and India. It could also be a collaboration between militants in India and militants in Pakistan. Or it could be militants that bought the guns through black market, that happened to be Indian systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

1000 said:


> It's not India it's Islamists, just accept the truth.



Erm, hired mercenaries don't belong to Islam.


----------



## DesiGuy

Kudos to pakistan army...looks like they handled the situation far better then indian forces during 26/11. Good Luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Oh man, I saw this on the Guardian.

I want to pay my deepest and sincere condolences to anyone affected by this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

cb4 said:


> CAA only manages airports. They can beef up security but they can't determine nature of intelligence. How would they know whether the guys in uniform are Sind government's team or terrorist team ?



Manages everything on the airports to put it right . By checking if the " terrorists dressed as ASF personnel " are actually ASF personnel or not . Easy , right ? I mean you just have to ID them and now the Federal Govt run Civil Aviation Authority has failed to do even that !


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475774857201057793


----------



## Chronos

DesiGuy said:


> Kudos to pakistan army...looks like they handled the situation far better then indian forces during 26/11. Good Luck.



Yep.

Well done to the Pakistani forces for avoiding further casualties.

Again, RIP to the innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TimeToScoot

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475774857201057793



Could they have possibly come with a plan to hijack one of the planes?


----------



## That Guy

DesiGuy said:


> Kudos to pakistan army...looks like they handled the situation far better then indian forces during 26/11. Good Luck.


They learned from Mehran attack, of course they handled this situation better. It also seems to have been conducted far more quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> @balixd- My eyes are hurting to find the similarities-
> Maybe this picture can be a good reference point for you Sir-
> The weapons used in india and Pakistan by terrorists definitely shows the difference and what we are dealing with-


leave it, i know some of them are same - the thing is these are russian made 40mm grenades


----------



## Devil Soul

Cor-Commander KHI is @ KHI AP


----------



## That Guy

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475774857201057793


Yup, it seems I was right when I thought that these guys were trying to pull another Mehran. They were in it for the long-hull.


----------



## Cent4

That Guy said:


> He's not blaming India, but Indian made weapons were confirmed to be found, the question now is how the militants got them. no one is actually blaming India, it could be a false flag operation



Mate what are you going on about...... Stop defending India, what makes you think they are not behind this operation directly or that indian funds are not being used to finance this operation.


----------



## That Guy

TimeToScoot said:


> Could they have possibly come with a plan to hijack one of the planes?


Either that, or hold the airport hostage.


----------



## Devil Soul

TimeToScoot said:


> Could they have possibly come with a plan to hijack one of the planes?


possible & to create a hostage like situation


----------



## dexter

Fakhr-ul-hassan 
(PIA Engineering staff)
Son of 
(Ex-President Peoples Unity Molladad Khan Laghari)
Khi airport hamlay mai Jaanbahak hogay hain. 

(انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)

ALLAH marhoom ki maghfrat farmaye or Lawaheqeen Ko sabr e Jameel at a farmaay

Aameen






*passed out from FAST 2009 batch
he is my brothers freind*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jungibaaz

sarbeen said:


> can you imagine a TTP pashtun jihadi brothers killing their own pashtun muslim brother? this attack proves to be MQM, they run karachi, not one leaf sways without Altafu orders, MQM knows everything which goes in Karachi, they proposed Brits PM to use their spy networks against talibans..
> 
> do you remember mehran base attack and evil terrorist MQM body shown with tattos, seems, they had training from yahoodi MOSSAD secret service and indian weapons recovered makes it join Isreal Indian operation to make Jinnahpur to break Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamaat islami is working for Pakistan to expose this MQM spy network and working for ISI, our hindustani country men who have rebelled against hindustani mohajir conspiracy to break our country



This member @sarbeen's IP matches that of a resident member @darkinsky.

Which does not surprise me at all since all your posts have something to do with MQM.
But your behaviour very strange, talking and spewing crap about MQM on behalf of Pashtun and Punjabi alike.

What the hell is wrong with you? 

*General IP Information*
IP:removed
Decimal:removed
Hostname:removed
ISP:Virgin Media
Organization:Virgin Media
Services:None detected
Type:Broadband
Assignment:Static IP

*Geolocation Information*
Country:United Kingdom




State/Region:Bradford
City:Bradford

Both accounts will be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Verve

I hope they catch at least one of these b*****s alive ... and torture the heck out of him to get all the information out, and then put a bullet in his head and send the bill to his family (Chinese style)


----------



## That Guy

Cent4 said:


> Mate what are you going on about...... Stop defending India, what makes you think they are not behind this operation directly or that indian funds are not being used to finance this operation.


I'm not defending India, I'm trying to stop misinformation. We don't know the facts yet, so stop pointing fingers before the facts get out.


----------



## dexter

You Sir are missed terribly at this hour. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Devil Soul

That Guy said:


> Yup, it seems I was right when I thought that these guys were trying to pull another Mehran. They were in it for the long-hull.


Thanks God... they failed, well done to security forces, but all this should have been stopped for happening...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Some grenades have chinese marking as well .. looks like terrorists grabbed everything they could get their hand on in the kitty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Fire at Karachi Airport has been extinguished.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

ranjeet said:


> Some grenades have chinese marking as well .. looks like terrorists grabbed everything they could get their hand on in the kitty.


Really? Well, that wouldn't surprise me. Militants usually take whatever they can get from the black market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

I can't believe some people are blaming MQM for this! I used to support MQM but, thanks to the moron Altaf Hussain, I gave up that support a long time ago. But the last thing MQM would want to do is to damage the city which is its power center. There are no 'Jinnah Poors' on the horizon for the Urdu Speakers. None of us Urdu speakers would ever consider going 'back' to India. It is only Pakistan or the Arabian Sea.
On the other hand, the FATA people and the adjoining areas--yes, YOU, who have always prided in the law of the jungle, are the ones who are a few decades, if not centuries, behind in human evolution. YOU guys have the more miserable socio-economic indicators to be exploited by your own backward leaning 'leaders' and the foreign agents. If Pakistan is a 3rd world country then YOU guys are the 4th grade entities.
This attack, like most attacks in Pakistan, will be eventually traced to the so-called religious scum bags from the northern part of Pakistan, working with or without foreign help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Devil Soul said:


> Fire at Karachi Airport has been extinguished.


Confirmation please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jungibaaz said:


> This member @sarbeen's IP matches that of a resident member @darkinsky.
> 
> Which does not surprise me at all since all your posts have something to do with MQM.
> But your behaviour very strange, talking and spewing crap about MQM on behalf of Pashtun and Punjabi alike.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> *General IP Information*
> IP:removed
> Decimal:removed
> Hostname:removed
> ISP:Virgin Media
> Organization:Virgin Media
> Services:None detected
> Type:Broadband
> Assignment:Static IP
> 
> *Geolocation Information*
> Country:United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State/Region:Bradford
> City:Bradford
> 
> Both accounts will be punished.



Sir why double id walas can't be upfront like me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

That Guy said:


> Confirmation please.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475776789474971648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 34417
> View attachment 34418


Translation please. Can you guys just automatically translate before posting? Not all of us read Urdu that well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Fresh Batch of SSG Commandos have entered KHI AP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 34413
> View attachment 34414
> View attachment 34415
> View attachment 34416



I didn't know that India use Chinese marking on its weapons.


----------



## Cent4

That Guy said:


> Translation please. Can you guys just automatically translate before posting? Not all of us read Urdu that well.


Says indian made ammo


----------



## dexter

So many apc tALHA on shahrae faisal
Movement of C-130 and choppers
Toatl 10 shaheed including 7 ASF personnels
and 6 terrorist rot in hell


----------



## That Guy

Devil Soul said:


> Fresh Batch of SSG Commandos have entered KHI AP


Probably to re sweep the area, or to provide backup.


----------



## Devil Soul

That Guy said:


> Translation please. Can you guys just automatically translate before posting? Not all of us read Urdu that well.


showing indian made weapons recovered


----------



## Muhammad Omar

That Guy said:


> Translation please. Can you guys just automatically translate before posting? Not all of us read Urdu that well.


sir these are weapons recovered from terrorists


----------



## Jungibaaz

bulbula said:


> Sir why double id walas can't be upfront like me?



You have a double ID? 

Not very wise telling me directly. What's your previous ID?

The other member was here pretending to be pashtun or punjabi and spewing crap about MQM and muhajirs, therefore, I've exposed him and I hope he notices these posts of mine and knows that I've done so with the intent of exposing this very wrong behaviour of his.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Meengla said:


> I can't believe some people are blaming MQM for this! I used to support MQM but, thanks to the moron Altaf Hussain, I gave up that support a long time ago. But the last thing MQM would want to do is to damage the city which is its power center. There are no 'Jinnah Poors' on the horizon for the Urdu Speakers. None of us Urdu speakers would ever consider going 'back' to India. It is only Pakistan or the Arabian Sea.
> On the other hand, the FATA people and the adjoining areas--yes, YOU, who have always prided in the law of the jungle, are the ones who are a few decades, if not centuries, behind in human evolution. YOU guys have the more miserable socio-economic indicators to be exploited by your own backward leaning 'leaders' and the foreign agents. If Pakistan is a 3rd world country then YOU guys are the 4th grade entities.
> This attack, like most attacks in Pakistan, will be eventually traced to the so-called religious scum bags from the northern part of Pakistan, working with or without foreign help.



Don't worry retard @W.11 and @darkinsky is blaming mqm with his 3rd id.


----------



## Cent4

Kesang said:


> I didn't know that India use Chinese marking on its weapons



they are simply showing jsed ammo lying around.. it could be the ammo used by pak army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Kesang said:


> I didn't know that India use Chinese marking on its weapons.


Again, they're probably a mix, if confirmed.

Again, no one is blaming India.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Jungibaaz said:


> You have a double ID?
> 
> Not very wise telling me directly. What's your previous ID?
> 
> The other member was here pretending to be pashtun or punjabi and spewing crap about MQM and muhajirs, therefore, I've exposed him and I hope he notices these posts of mine and knows that I've done so with the intent of exposing this very wrong behaviour of his.



Just kidding.... lol


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Kesang said:


> I didn't know that India use Chinese marking on its weapons.



hmm that's what i was wondering and we are not blaming India behind these attacks just few weapons were made in India i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

SSG commandos arrived killed 2 more terrorists
now total 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Fulcrum15 said:


> If this does go to India...Nawaz Sharif can go fck himself and we should take this up VERY strongly.


Come on, is anyone taking this seriously? Rule number 1 of these deniable ops is DENIABILITY. Why would any RAW operative planning this task then go an shoot himself in the foot by giving the patsies weapons with "made in India" stamped on them?

Secondly, what kind of Indian weapons? Unless I see an INSAS I'm not going to be convinced. And why go to all that effort of smuggling in Indian weapons into Pakistan when you can buy an AK for a few bucks in most markets in Pakistan? 


All too convenient methinks....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

8 terrorists dead , ISPR confirming 6 .


----------



## DesiGuy

Jungibaaz said:


> You have a double ID?
> 
> Not very wise telling me directly. What's your previous ID?
> 
> The other member was here pretending to be pashtun or punjabi and spewing crap about MQM and muhajirs, therefore, I've exposed him and I hope he notices these posts of mine and knows that I've done so with the intent of exposing this very wrong behaviour of his.



I also have double ID....but no one took any action. 
ID's with Multiple Trolls | Page 2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SSG commandos now reached Karachi Airport


----------



## Devil Soul

6 hrs since oprn started.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> That's not how this works. Basic level of security is meant to fight against smugglers, or hijackers wanting to smuggle weapons inside. These guys apparently went guns ablazing, so no, they did not win. The fact that PA response has been so quick is amazing.


Please, this is Pakistan. Everyone of your major infrastructure locations needs to be protected from terrorists. If Meheran, Karma and now I've heard of a very similar plot that was foiled at Islamabad airport ,were't enough to open the eyes of your security authorities then I wonder what will?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Come on, is anyone taking this seriously? Rule number 1 of these deniable ops is DENIABILITY. Why would any RAW operative planning this task then go an shoot himself in the foot by giving the patsies weapons with "made in India" stamped on them?
> 
> Secondly, what kind of Indian weapons? Unless I see an INSAS I'm not going to be convinced. And why go to all that effort of smuggling in Indian weapons into Pakistan when you can buy an AK for a few bucks in most markets in Pakistan?
> 
> All too convenient methinks....


I keep having to repeat this, no one is blaming India. India also uses AKs, not just INSAS, not to mention that the black market could easily have Indian made weapons, just as easily as Chinese and Pakistani. Militants take what they can get, they don't argue with results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Devil Soul said:


> 6 hrs since oprn started.....



The good part is that the fire has been extinguished , the passengers and the planes are safe and 8 religious terrorists dispatched to hell . The sad part are the number of personnel who have been martyred in this cowardly attack .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Abingdonboy said:


> Come on, is anyone taking this seriously? Rule number 1 of these deniable ops is DENIABILITY. Why would any RAW operative planning this task then go an shoot himself in the foot by giving the patsies weapons with "made in India" stamped on them?
> 
> Secondly, what kind of Indian weapons? Unless I see an INSAS I'm not going to be convinced. And why go to all that effort of smuggling in Indian weapons into Pakistan when you can buy an AK for a few bucks in most markets in Pakistan?
> 
> All too convenient methinks....



Sir ji, same could be said about the retard who told the mumbai attackers to carry their Pakistani ID cards. 

I won't say anything till the details surface. But ruling that out at this point is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Please, this is Pakistan. Everyone of your major infrastructure locations needs to be protected from terrorists. If Meheran, Karma and now I've heard of a very similar plot that was foiled at Islamabad airport ,were't enough to open the eyes of your security authorities then I wonder what will?


First of all, I don't know why you're trolling here. People have died, there is no need for you to come here and act all self righteous. Second, the militants didn't come directly through the airport, they cut through a security fence and got in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

SSG zarar Company is called to clear the mess ... sama TV ...


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting that oprn ended.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

DesiGuy said:


> I also have double ID....but no one took any action.
> ID's with Multiple Trolls | Page 2



Well, you are honest about it, I take it the second ID wasn't to troll.
I'll PM you and find out. Leave that away form this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

rockstar08 said:


> SSG zarar Company is called to clear the mess ... sama TV ...


The militants seem to be holed up in one area, so they've probably been called in to reinforce.


----------



## JonAsad

Secur said:


> The good part is that the fire has been extinguished , the passengers and the planes are safe and 8 *religious* terrorists dispatched to hell . The sad part are the number of personnel who have been martyred in this cowardly attack .



What do you mean by religious?-
I am religious i dont go around blowing up stuff-
Be careful and choose the words wisely-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> I keep having to repeat this, no one is blaming India. India also uses AKs, not just INSAS, not to mention that the black market could easily have Indian made weapons, just as easily as Chinese and Pakistani. Militants take what they can get, they don't argue with results.



True, but India doesn't make AKs at least not as far as I am aware- it imports all of its AKs from Bulgaria and Hungry so i find it highly implausible these guys were carrying Indian made arms and anyway small arms are not as easy to get a hold of by common folk in India as it is in Pakistan so them finding their way to the black market is equally unlikely. 


Jungibaaz said:


> Sir ji, same could be said about the retard who told the mumbai attackers to carry their Pakistani ID cards.
> 
> I won't say anything till the details surface. But ruling that out at this point is wrong.


I knew that was coming but that was pretty different sir. One of the terrorists was caught alive, spilled the beans on where he was from, been trained etc Indian Intel intercepted calls between the handlers and gunmen and traced the calls back to Pakistan, there is a whole plethora of evidence on this really but this isn't the time or place to discuss 26/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Devil Soul said:


> ARY reporting that oprn ended.....


Wait, really? Confimation...again.


----------



## Devil Soul

Security Forces have cleared all the area & have declared Terminal 1 clear.... precautionary search oprn is under way


----------



## Donatello

Why are they not using the FLIR equipped choppers like Fennecs?


----------



## JonAsad

I really hope they catch some alive this time-
We need to catch them alive-


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475780265877327872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

phosphorus Bombs and hand gernades were also used by terrorists


----------



## rockstar08

That Guy said:


> The militants seem to be holed up in one area, so they've probably been called in to reinforce.



not really , but i think they dont want to take any chance... zarar company is best of the best for this job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

JonAsad said:


> What do you mean by religious?-
> I am religious i dont go around blowing up stuff-
> Be careful and choose the words wisely-



I didn't say that all religious people go around blowing themselves , now did I ? The words were chosen carefully and wisely , its the same religiously motivated terrorists yet again , looking at the picture of the dead scumbag . Another gift of the Afghan Jihad , the same continuity of the Jihad being waged in Pakistan since long , which has resulted in 50,000 causalities .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

So no clear fotos of terrorists yet? Are they really uzbeks?


----------



## rockstar08

That Guy said:


> Wait, really? Confimation...again.



nope its not . they are waiting for dawn to clear the area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Wondering what took SSG so long- they are supposed to be operation ready at all times-


----------



## Jungibaaz

Abingdonboy said:


> I knew that was coming but that was pretty different sir. One of the terrorists was caught alive, spilled the beans on where he was from, been trained etc Indian Intel intercepted calls between the handlers and gunmen and traced the calls back to Pakistan, there is a whole plethora of evidence on this really but this isn't the time or place to discuss 26/11.



All that is beside the point friend. 

You ask why would we (if we are responsible) give weapons that would let the perpetrator be caught and be led back to us? 
Now I ask you, the very same, irrespective of whether you caught the person alive, you had other statement and evidence..

Why would we do the same? Why would you ask yourself when considering that piece of evidence and not these 'supposed' pieces of evidence, which I may add again, for now are 100% unconfirmed?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

That Guy said:


> Wait, really? Confimation...again.



nope SSG commandos are here just for final search out just 3 to 4 terrorist are still inside hiding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> True, but India doesn't make AKs at least not as far as I am aware- it imports all of its AKs from Bulgaria and Hungry so i find it highly implausible these guys were carrying Indian made arms and anyway small arms are not as easy to get a hold of by common folk in India as it is in Pakistan so them finding their way to the black market is equally unlikely.



Arms are quite easy to smuggle, just because people can't buy them easily, doesn't mean they don't exist. They exist for those that want them, so it's a supply demand market.



> I knew that was coming but that was pretty different sir. One of the terrorists was caught alive, spilled the beans on where he was from, been trained etc Indian Intel intercepted calls between the handlers and gunmen and traced the calls back to Pakistan, there is a whole plethora of evidence on this really but this isn't the time or place to discuss 26/11.


Look, we've had this argument before, let's not get into it, please guys? It's neither the time nor thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Donatello said:


> Why are they not using the FLIR equipped choppers like Fennecs?


there was a chopper earlier in the sky, not sure which one it was - all cooms were switched to other frequencies ----

Nighthawk 21: signed off - ALLAH Hafiz


----------



## rockstar08

SSG commandos entered airport areas to clear ... ARY TV


----------



## Secur

rockstar08 said:


> not really , but i think they dont want to take any chance... zarar company is best of the best for this job



Should have just deployed them then , since well they had the intelligence . But well its Pakistan !


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> First of all, I don't know why you're trolling here. People have died, there is no need for you to come here and act all self righteous. Second, the militants didn't come directly through the airport, they cut through a security fence and got in.


Sir my intention is not to troll. I am saddened by the lose of life truly I am- the innocents that were killed and the brave security men who went in running towards danger are all surely in heaven now. 

I am just pointing out this should never have happened. An international airport is meant to be one of the most secure facilities in any nation and given the persistent security threat in Paksitan from these terror groups against major civilian targets the entire facility both new and old should have had much better security than this. The precedents of Mehran and Karma and then the news about Islamabad airport's failed attack should have been a major kick up the backside for these locations and yet it doesn't seem to have been enough.


I am saddened this has happened and, like you should be doing, I want to know how. How could something like this have happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Abingdonboy said:


> True, but India doesn't make AKs at least not as far as I am aware- it imports all of its AKs from Bulgaria and Hungry so i find it highly implausible these guys were carrying Indian made arms and anyway small arms are not as easy to get a hold of by common folk in India as it is in Pakistan so them finding their way to the black market is equally unlikely.
> 
> I knew that was coming but that was pretty different sir. One of the terrorists was caught alive, spilled the beans on where he was from, been trained etc Indian Intel intercepted calls between the handlers and gunmen and traced the calls back to Pakistan, there is a whole plethora of evidence on this really but this isn't the time or place to discuss 26/11.



Please Indians leave this thread, at least till operation is over in hour a two. After that we can discuss so called ''evidence'' of captured terrorist saying bhgawan mujjhe maf kardo.


----------



## That Guy

Cent4 said:


> Says indian made ammo


Thank you.


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting all 10 terrorists are dead


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir my intention is not to troll. I am saddened by the lose of life truly I am- the innocents that were killed and the brave security men who went in running towards danger are all surely in heaven now.
> 
> I am just pointing out this should never have happened. An international airport is meant to be one of the most secure facilities in any nation and given the persistent security threat in Paksitan from these terror groups against major civilian targets the entire facility both new and old should have had much better security than this. The precedents of Mehran and Karma and then the news about Islamabad airport's failed attack should have been a major kick up the backside for these locations and yet it doesn't seem to have been enough.
> 
> 
> I am saddened this has happened and, like you should be doing, I want to know how. How could something like this have happened?


You cannot be 100% secure, there is always a margin of error. Unfortunately the militants seemed to have figured out that error.


----------



## Cent4

JonAsad said:


> Wondering what took SSG so long- they are supposed to be operation ready at all times



Really!!! what are you smoking ????

They are not alway battle ready and they only come when they are called. Stop making irresponsible statements.


----------



## rockstar08

Secur said:


> Should have just deployed them then , since well they had the intelligence . But well its Pakistan !



i dont think you can deploy SSG Zarar company on intelligence reports


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Honestly guys I meant no offence, just thought I'd challenge what I perceive as premature but predictable nonsense.


Good hunting to the security forces, put those who came to do harm in the ground.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Cent4 said:


> Really!!! what are you smoking ????
> 
> They are not alway battle ready and they only come when they are called. Stop making irresponsible statements.



That guy seem to be troll and bharoti, ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Congratulations Guys, Our forces just killed all fcuking Pigs who try to attack karachi air port.. 
great job Armed forces . I salute you


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1st Picture Phosphorus Bombs... 2nd Picture gun shots on the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> You cannot be 100% secure, there is always a margin of error. Unfortunately the militants seemed to have figured out that error.


You are right of course and I'm sure lessons will be learnt it is just crazy this could happen after what we know has gone on before....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Honestly guys I meant no offence, just thought I'd challenge what I perceive as premature but predictable nonsense.
> 
> Good hunting to the security forces, put those who came to do harm in the ground.


It's fine, just be careful with your words, you know how hurtful they can be.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Donatello

Jungibaaz said:


> Sir ji, same could be said about the retard who told the mumbai attackers to carry their Pakistani ID cards.
> 
> I won't say anything till the details surface. But ruling that out at this point is wrong.




Yup, you are going in a foreign country to attack, make sure you travel with your passport and all relevant documents, just in case they ask. I don't know should i laugh at the Indians posting here or feel sad for them that they were born this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Sad RIP to the brave fallen... and for the scumbag terrorists burn in hell,


----------



## Donatello

Abingdonboy said:


> True, but India doesn't make AKs at least not as far as I am aware- it imports all of its AKs from Bulgaria and Hungry so i find it highly implausible these guys were carrying Indian made arms and anyway small arms are not as easy to get a hold of by common folk in India as it is in Pakistan so them finding their way to the black market is equally unlikely.
> 
> I knew that was coming but that was pretty different sir. One of the terrorists was caught alive, spilled the beans on where he was from, been trained etc Indian Intel intercepted calls between the handlers and gunmen and traced the calls back to Pakistan, there is a whole plethora of evidence on this really but this isn't the time or place to discuss 26/11.




Of course, all terrorists were killed, just one captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Pak Army have taken control of runway & the area surrounding ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Okay, enough discussing mumbai, I'm sorry to have even brought it up. 

I know you're all as shook up by this as I am. So please, just wait, post your news, discuss. But also wait till you get the full story, then go crusading if you have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> You are right of course and I'm sure lessons will be learnt it is just crazy this could happen after what we know has gone on before....


You have to admit though, the operation was done quite quickly, and cleanly. From what I can gather, backpacks full of ammo, and food rations, it showed the militants were going to take hostages, and were in it for the long-hull. The security forces seemed to have ruined their plans completely.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

from the bags of terrorists water bottles chickpeas and dates were found


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475782673667858432*ALLAH AKBAR... HUMDUILLAH *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> Pak Army have taken control of runway & the area surrounding ......



man now thats what i call our brave soldiers ., i heard on sama that they are shouting " Pakistani Zindabad and Allah hu Akber "


----------



## Secur

Well the operation's completed as per Sharjeel Memon . 10 terrorists dead .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Jungibaaz said:


> Okay, enough discussing mumbai, I'm sorry to have even brought it up.
> 
> I know you're all as shook up by this as I am. So please, just wait, post your news, discuss. But also wait till you get the full story, then go crusading if you have to.


Have you learned your lesson, young man?







But seriously, I'm not surprised that it was brought up. It's okay to be emotional, but just keep in mind that you're a mod.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

all terrorists are now dead there were 10 terrorist who attacked Airport....3 terrorist were aged 20 to 25 water bottles chickpeas and dates were found in their bags


----------



## Devil Soul

That Guy said:


> Wait, really? Confimation...again.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475783183678447616

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

Allah Akbar


----------



## Jungibaaz

That Guy said:


> Have you learned your lesson, young man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I'm not surprised that it was brought up. It's okay to be emotional, but just keep in mind that you're a mod.



Thanks I needed that. Robot mode engaged.


----------



## rockstar08

our armed forces , specially rangers and police commando seriously need modern equipment man ..... along with some choppers


----------



## Muhammad Omar

now the the area of airport is now cleared


----------



## Cent4

Thank God all the scum bags are dead....


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> You have to admit though, the operation was done quite quickly, and cleanly.


Indeed, I was just going to say this. 1 hour for your top commandos (SSG) to get on the scene is very impressive indeed.



That Guy said:


> From what I can gather, backpacks full of ammo, and food rations, it showed the militants were going to take hostages, and were in it for the long-hull.


Yes, this was my first thought when I heard food had been recovered from the dead terrorists- they came expecting a protracted siege which the security forces did a good job scuppering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Runway cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Follow


*AsimBajwaISPR*‏@AsimBajwaISPR
#Kci Update:Remaining 4 terrorists also killed in gunfight, bringing the total killed to 10,Alhamdulillah- at 0435.

Follow


*AsimBajwaISPR*‏@AsimBajwaISPR
#Kci Update:Remaining 4 terrorists also killed in gunfight, bringing the total killed to 10,Alhamdulillah- at 0435.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475783938175033346

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

now operation is now ended real operation against TTP is about to begin soon..... kill them all


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, I was just going to say this. 1 hour for your top commandos (SSG) to get on the scene is very impressive indeed.
> 
> 
> Yes, this was my first thought when I heard food had been recovered from the dead terrorists- they came expecting protracted siege which the security forces did a good job scuppering.


1 hour seems a bit long though, if just looked at alone. The Rangers were called in first to handle the situation, which is why it took such a long time. The SSG should have been the first ones on call.



Donatello said:


> Of course, all terrorists were killed, just one captured.


And 1 is all Pakistan needs to find out who's responsible.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Samlee

RaptorRX707 said:


> I understand, Pakistan must do some thing to fix these problems since ten-year war, we still know nothing for too long. Where is ISI to interfere their plans before attack happen in airport??



Pak Army and ISI Have Had To Fight A Tough War On Multiple Fronts.It Goes To Their Credit That Inspite Of Working Under Very Hard Conditions They Have Prevented The Country From Sliding Into Somalia and Syria Like Chaos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

no aircraft damaged.
only shop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Who killed the remaining 4?- SSG Zarar company?-

If not thats the second time Zarar company arrived late to carry out operations- the first time was during PNS Mehran attack- SSG (N) lead that operation-


----------



## Devil Soul

Search Oprn to continue till morning.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Karachi Air Port taken back every asset is secure and unharmed all the operation was done by Commandos of rangers and DG rangers and Core Commander were present at the spot



JonAsad said:


> Who killed the remaining 4?- SSG Zarar company?-
> 
> If not thats the second time Zarar company arrived late to carry out operations- the first time was during PNS Mehran attack- SSG (N) lead that operation-


No SSG or SSGN used it was commandos of Rangers who did the operation according to news right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

fire in a building only
all gone


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> 1 hour seems a bit long though, if just looked at alone. The Rangers were called in first to handle the situation, which is why it took such a long time. The SSG should have been the first ones on call.
> .


Surely it depends on where the SSG were based? I don't know exactly how this works in Paksitan wrt SSG's deployment but elite forces like them are usually very small in number relatively and can't be everywhere at once so will always take time to get on the scene. That is why it is very important that the first responders (local law enforcement and such ) are suitably equipped and trained for containing the scene until the "big guns" (SFs and such) get on the scene which will always be later.


----------



## That Guy

JonAsad said:


> Who killed the remaining 4?- SSG Zarar company?-
> 
> If not thats the second time Zarar company arrived late to carry out operations- the first time was during PNS Mehran attack- SSG (N) lead that operation-


It's not about being late, it's about getting the call. The arrived when they were called in, most likely because they weren't need before.

Mehran was a shock to everyone, but because of that, important lessons were learned, and this operation proves that much at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Apart from human loss which was inevitable- The terrorists completely failed this time-

God Bless Pakistan -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475785186487988226


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

That Guy said:


> 1 hour seems a bit long though, if just looked at alone. The Rangers were called in first to handle the situation, which is why it took such a long time. The SSG should have been the first ones on call.
> 
> 
> And 1 is all Pakistan needs to find out who's responsible.



Pakistan don't need to play drama on world stage just to blame India. We know who did this, time for muzakarat is over....


----------



## Cent4

JonAsad said:


> Who killed the remaining 4?- SSG Zarar company?-
> If not thats the second time Zarar company arrived late to carry out operations- the first time was during PNS Mehran attack- SSG (N) lead that operation


For the last time stop making irresponsible statemnets. they come when you call them. secondly they are not there to solve every militant related problems, what was Fedral Govt apparatus doing when there were warnings of similar attacks.


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Surely it depends on where the SSG were based? I don't know exactly how this works in Paksitan wrt SSG's deployment but elite forces like them are usually very small in number relatively and can't be everywhere at once so will always take time to get on the scene. That is why it is very important that the first responders (local law enforcement and such ) are suitably equipped and trained for containing the scene until the "big guns" (SFs and such) get on the scene which will always be later.


From what I've heard, they were called in after, which is why they were that late.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

JonAsad said:


> Who killed the remaining 4?- SSG Zarar company?-
> -


What is Zarar company of the SSG? Their Counter Terror team?


----------



## Amaa'n

In a case like this, SSG should not even be called, SSU and Police Elite commandos are well trained guys, they could have handled it, but when call was sent out for help, all the Special Police force guys were busy with VVIP movements and securing them, so they called in Ranger RATS, but it was already too late, so to clean it up swiftly, only then they had to bring in SSG, because they were afraid it will go wrong at the massive scake if not contained


That Guy said:


> 1 hour seems a bit long though, if just looked at alone. The Rangers were called in first to handle the situation, which is why it took such a long time. The SSG should have been the first ones on call.
> 
> 
> And 1 is all Pakistan needs to find out who's responsible.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> From what I've heard, they were called in after, which is why they were that late.


Still depends on where they were based in relation to the airport surely bro? I mean they can't teleport to the scene the moment they get the call.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475785186487988226



I though so, because dead terrorist didnt look like uzbek at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> What is Zarar company of the SSG? Their Counter Terror team?


Yes, specialized in Counter Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

All cowards/bastards are dead and on their way to hell where they belong , also one coward/bastard is captured by our forces and I sure hope that we our forces beat the living hell out of him try to get some info good job PA forces .


----------



## rockstar08

Abingdonboy said:


> What is Zarar company of the SSG? Their Counter Terror team?



yeah , specially trained and highly equipped group .. good in anti terrorist raid and hijack situations ..
in simple words , bad ***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Devil Soul said:


> At this time Karachi needs him



*We Really Need This Man.Tikka Khan The Most Ruthless General To Ever Serve In The Pakistan Army







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> Still depends on where they were based in relation to the airport surely bro? I mean they can't teleport to the scene the moment they get the call.


They were stationed in a close vy cant area... That is all i can tell you


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> Yes, specialized in Counter Terrorism


Not the time perhaps but anyone got any pics of the ASF? A force of Pakistan's I've not seen or heard much of....


----------



## rockstar08

guys , 5 hours , 10 terrorist and all Airport cleared ... very good armed forces ....


----------



## That Guy

balixd said:


> In a case like this, SSG should not even be called, SSU and Police Elite commandos are well trained guys, they could have handled it, but when call was sent out for help, all the Special Police force guys were busy with VVIP movements and securing them, so they called in Ranger RATS, but it was already too late, so to clean it up swiftly, only then they had to bring in SSG, because they were afraid it will go wrong at the massive scake if not contained


SSU and police commandos are trained well, but let's be honest, I think the political leadership was afraid that they wouldn't be able to handle the situation, and the military wanted to show that they won't tolerate another Mehran. The decision was probably made keeping in mind the public perception.


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> They were stationed in a close vy cant area... That is all i can tell you


Hmmm, then yes it must have been a delay in calling them in because from what I've heard they took an hour to be on the scene.


----------



## Cent4

amjadrts said:


> what a shame for us Pakistanis.... we heard our one solider equals to 10 enemies soldiers... what happened to them now.... for 10 terrorists almost our whole army, Rangers,Police commandos,ASF are there.... same was occurred at the time of mehran base..ALLAH hamara khoya how maqam hamari qoum ko wapis de Ameen.



Mr Troll this is your first post....stop talking crap


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> Not the time perhaps but anyone got any pics of the ASF? A force of Pakistan's I've not seen or heard much of....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Still depends on where they were based in relation to the airport surely bro? I mean they can't teleport to the scene the moment they get the call.


No one said teleport. What I mean is that, yes it would take a while, but from what I understand, they were pretty close, and only came on scene when requested.



Abingdonboy said:


> Not the time perhaps but anyone got any pics of the ASF? A force of Pakistan's I've not seen or heard much of....








They're lightly armed and equiped. They're meant for basic security, and it shows how well they've been trained to be able to hold off a large militant attack until the Rangers arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475786752615911424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> No one said teleport. What I mean is that, yes it would take a while, but from what I understand, they were pretty close, and only came on scene when requested.


Yes, seems like a failing by the relevant command and control structure then. The call to them wasn't sent out fast enough then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Condolences to the brave Pakistani military, police, and citizens, as well as their families, who were injured or lost their lives in this attack.

I know that Pakistan won't take this lying down, and whoever is responsible and still alive better enjoy their last moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Azaan - e - Fajr ke sath Pakistani Armed forces ka Operation khatam krne ka Aylaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, seems like a failing by the relevant command and control structure then. The call to them wasn't sent out fast enough then.


Agree, should have been faster. Still a 5 hour complete operation is still a massive improvement from the 12+ hours of Mehran.


----------



## Devil Soul

Alhumduillah... all over .... AP handed over back to CAA & ASF ....


----------



## Amaa'n

That Guy said:


> SSU and police commandos are trained well, but let's be honest, I think the political leadership was afraid that they wouldn't be able to handle the situation, and the military wanted to show that they won't tolerate another Mehran. The decision was probably made keeping in mind the public perception.


True, and ut saddens me sometime that leadership doesn't even that it's own police force


----------



## JonAsad

balixd said:


>



ASF an army unit or police?-


----------



## rockstar08

I am sure Gen Sharif will not sit quite about this Attack ..... time to Fcuk those talibans in their homes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OCguy

BDforever said:


> How come Airport area is in such insecure position ?



Civilian airports are "soft" targets and are generally in a position based off of terrain, local wind patterns, and patterns of airports in proximity. 

The same features that make a location defensible, would make it dangerous for airplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

JonAsad said:


> ASF an army unit or police?-



its specially for Airport security ... their training is very similar to Commandos , specially when it comes to hijack situations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

OCguy said:


> Condolences to the brave Pakistani military, police, and citizens, as well as their families, who were injured or lost their lives in this attack.
> 
> I know that Pakistan won't take this lying down, and whoever is responsible and still alive better enjoy their last moments.


One guy was taken into custody, so that won't take too long.


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> ASF an army unit or police?-


An independent unit under Cabinet Division, one gers recruited directly at the post of inspector or Asst director

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> In a case like this, SSG should not even be called, SSU and Police Elite commandos are well trained guys, they could have handled it, but when call was sent out for help, all the Special Police force guys were busy with VVIP movements and securing them, so they called in Ranger RATS, but it was already too late, so to clean it up swiftly, only then they had to bring in SSG, because they were afraid it will go wrong at the massive scake if not contained


SSG is not used Sir Ranger Commandos did all the operation and have cleared the Air Port they led the operation not SSG they were never reached Air Port


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475787951637417984
Rambo going to address press conference after killing all terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

balixd said:


> True, and ut saddens me sometime that leadership doesn't even that it's own police force


The level of incompetence in the past, not to mention corruption, it's understandable. What needs to happen is that their training needs to be enhanced, and wages raised to stifle the corruption.


----------



## JonAsad

That Guy said:


> One guy was taken into custody, so that won't take too long.



I learned all are dead-


----------



## Waleed Tariq

AlhamduliLLAH


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> SSG is not used Sir Ranger Commandos did all the operation and have cleared the Air Port they led the operation not SSG they were never reached Air Port


I am not aware if that, sorry then, as i have said, i had moved away from tvbefire op was launched.... I will get proper report by afternoon about loss and other info, hes CAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

balixd said:


>



This photo is from today?


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475787951637417984
> Rambo going to address press conference after killing all terrorists



Rambo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

JonAsad said:


> I learned all are dead-


All 10 that were holed up are dead, 1 in custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

7 suicide jackets 12 SMG's 2 dozen hand grens ades 3 dozen bombs were recovered from terrorists and all were Uzbik origin... 10 terrorists dead....


----------



## Devil Soul

AP to be operational after few hours(by evening)...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

rockstar08 said:


> Rambo


----------



## Donatello

Abingdonboy said:


> Still depends on where they were based in relation to the airport surely bro? I mean they can't teleport to the scene the moment they get the call.




Karachi is home to a number of military bases/assets and is the largest city. So it makes natural sense to have some sort of special ops support in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

rockstar08 said:


> Rambo


He's a politician, he can be excused. He's only get in the way and piss of the soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

That Guy said:


> One guy was taken into custody, so that won't take too long.



Is this the guy they caught in the first hour or less?


----------



## Amaa'n

That Guy said:


> The level of incompetence in the past, not to mention corruption, it's understandable. What needs to happen is that their training needs to be enhanced, and wages raised to stifle the corruption.


No sir, @RescueRanger sir will back me up, but these guys get all sort of training, and instructors are well trained themselves, tgey have done allot of courses from fbi, dea to dhs.... What they lack is the confident and courage


----------



## That Guy

Verve said:


> Is this the guy they caught in the first hour or less?


Yup.


----------



## airmarshal

rockstar08 said:


> I am sure Gen Sharif will not sit quite about this Attack ..... time to Fcuk those talibans in their homes



Not defending Taliban, they must be snet to hell but this attack has finger prints of a non-Taliban group. These were well trained to hold an area for long. Taliban dont do such attacks. 

Pakistan must realize this is fourth or fifth attack of the same type. If its the case, it must raise its voice diplomatically and publicly against the sponsors of such people. They are well trained. Not some rag tag group showing its 'anger'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Muhammad Omar said:


> 7 suicide jackets 12 SMG's 2 dozen hand grens ades 3 dozen bombs were recovered from terrorists and all were Uzbik origin... 10 terrorists dead....



Uzbek origin? You have any source to back that up?


----------



## JonAsad

Our 7 ASF martyrs vs their 10 dead-
Any casualties of the rangers?-


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JonAsad said:


> I learned all are dead-



10 dead 1 suspected guy was taken in custody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

balixd said:


> No sir, @RescueRanger sir will back me up, but these guys get all sort of training, and instructors are well trained themselves, tgey have done allot of courses from fbi, dea to dhs.... What they lack is the confident and courage


And money. You have to admit, Pakistan's police force is grossly underpaid, which is the main reason for the large amount of corruption.


----------



## Viper0011.

That Guy said:


> SSU and police commandos are trained well, but let's be honest, I think the political leadership was afraid that they wouldn't be able to handle the situation, and the military wanted to show that they won't tolerate another Mehran. The decision was probably made keeping in mind the public perception.



I don't think its about political leadership or any leadership. These situations have protocols, specially in Pakistan's case as there have been many incidents that have happened. Even in the US, the local police or the first responders get to the area and contain the situation while the SWAT team (Special Weapons And Tactics) arrives. Once SWAT or other specialize teams arrive, they take over the situation and clean up the mess if you will as these teams are specialized for such roles.
Similarly, in Pakistan's case, they called in a couple of teams first and I am assuming the Special Services were called in as a backup as they got in at the end when majority of terrorists were already dead. This was just a protocol to ensure public safety and a faster cleanup IMO.
RIP to brave dead soldiers. 5 hours from attack to elimination of terrorists on a huge international airport with many buildings, places to hide, planes, etc, etc.......Not Bad at all !! The lessons learned from Mehran, the ATF training that the US has provided and the protocols and training exercises that have been conducted show how effective these special teams can be. In cases around the world, it may take a day or so to finally take out all hidden terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

bulbula said:


> Uzbek origin? You have any source to back that up?


 Express NEWS and DUNYA NEWS


----------



## Amaa'n

bulbula said:


> This photo is from today?


Maa sadqe jaye, its clear that this pic was taken in the day.... And last i checked todays attack was in the night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

JonAsad said:


> Our 7 ASF martyrs vs their 10 dead-
> Any casualties of the rangers?-



Well 7 ASF is high number, but 0 civilian right?


----------



## Devil Soul

rockstar08 said:


> Rambo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cent4

That Guy said:


> One guy was taken into custody, so that won't take too long



no one was taken into custody as per my information all were killed. ISPR said all are dead. Who said one was captured?


----------



## rockstar08

airmarshal said:


> Not defending Taliban, they must be snet to hell but this attack has finger prints of a non-Taliban group. These were well trained to hold an area for long. Taliban dont do such attacks.
> 
> Pakistan must realize this is fourth or fifth attack of the same type. If its the case, it must raise its voice diplomatically and publicly against the sponsors of such people. They are well trained. Not some rag tag group showing its 'anger'.



what else our COAS do ? our PM is doing his best to suck modi toes


----------



## Amaa'n

That Guy said:


> And money. You have to admit, Pakistan's police force is grossly underpaid, which is the main reason for the large amount of corruption.


We are talking about SSU and Elie police and CTD too, not regular Pulce


----------



## JonAsad

That Guy said:


> All 10 that were holed up are dead, 1 in custody.



The one in custody is a suspected terrorist- arrested early on suspicion- 
Its not we apprehended him during a gun fight-
I dont believe he lost his way and got captured- while others succeeded in infiltrating-


----------



## That Guy

Cent4 said:


> no one was taken into custody as per my information all were killed. ISPR said all are dead. Who said one was captured?


Go back in the thread, there was a guy taken into custody within an hour into the operation. ISPR said all 10 "holed up" were killed.

I could be wrong, so take my words with a pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

bulbula said:


> This photo is from today?


No


----------



## That Guy

balixd said:


> We are talking about SSU and Elie police and CTD too, not regular Pulce


Those units are still law enforcement. There was a documentary a while ago by Al-Jazeera that explained this, I'll have to find it to show you.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pictures of Terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Well done Pak army, and many thanks to the people posting constant updates on the situation. You guys did great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Muhammad Omar said:


> Pictures of Terrorists
> View attachment 34426
> View attachment 34427
> View attachment 34428
> View attachment 34429


Yaar colorfull photos show kerao in lanti merdodon ki-


----------



## TOPGUN

Twist of words happened , now seem to be hearing that all cowards have died and went straight to hell where the belong , however what happened to the one coward that the forces caught ? or they have changed the statement ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JonAsad said:


> Yaar colorfull photos show kerao in lanti merdodon ki-



PG content yaar channels pe aise hi show kr rhy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Devil Soul said:


>



Is he the one caught?-
Only thing suspicious about him is his beard-


----------



## Multani

dexter said:


> Fakhr-ul-hassan
> (PIA Engineering staff)
> Son of
> (Ex-President Peoples Unity Molladad Khan Laghari)
> Khi airport hamlay mai Jaanbahak hogay hain.
> 
> (انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)
> 
> ALLAH marhoom ki maghfrat farmaye or Lawaheqeen Ko sabr e Jameel at a farmaay
> 
> Aameen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *passed out from FAST 2009 batch
> he is my brothers freind*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

*Terror over at Karachi airport, carnage leaves 23 dead*

KARACHI: Karachi Airport's old terminal has been attacked by heavily armed assailants on Sunday night, Dawn News reported.




*Live updates*
At least 23 people have been reportedly killed, including security personnel.

Ten terrorists were also among the dead.

ISPR Spokesman Asim Bajwa said that the terrorists "were confined to two areas and eliminated."

He said that weapons, live ammunition, including RPGs, were recovered from the terrorists. Bajwa said that they were wearing large packs on their bodies.

Some eight to 10 attackers were said to have engaged security forces in a gunbattle.

Pakistan Army troops were called in to deal with the situation and troops from Malir Cantonment have been dispatched, while police commandos and Karachi Rangers are assisting.

A huge explosion was heard over two hours into the attack. A second large explosion was heard near the airport workshop. A third massive explosion was heard a further 30-40 minutes in. Huge clouds of smoke continue to dominate the skyline.

Intermittent firing took place at the airport, while large plumes of smoke were seen over the cargo terminal.

One plane each of PIA and AirBlue, and a cargo plane of a foreign company were reported to have been damaged.

A hand grenade attack was also carried out on the Isphani Hanger.

Suicide bombers were reportedly part of the terrorist squad that has infiltrated the airport.

Staff is being rescued by the security personnel and moved to safer areas. Rescue teams are being allowed in after being checked thoroughly. Passengers have been evacuated and moved to a secure location.

Prime Minister Mian Nawaz Sharif called DG Rangers Sindh and asked him to ensure the safety of passengers.

All flight operations at Jinnah Terminal have been suspended and flights have been diverted to other airports.

Pakistan correspondent for the Daily Telegraph Rob Crilly reported that he had spoken to MQM leader Farooq Sattar and stated that, "He sounds calm but understandably concerned about being stuck on plane filled with aviation fuel."

*Death toll*
The bodies of 10 people including ASF officials were brought to Jinnah Hospital a few hours into the attack, along with 15 injured.

A rocket launcher and four SMGs were recovered from the slain terrorists.

One suicide bomber blew himself up during the attack, injuring one security personnel.

A Rangers spokesperson claimed, "Indian arms and ammunition" were found on the bodies of the terrorists.

*How they got in*
The attackers are said to have forged fake ID cards of ASF and entered the area.

Broken glass and used gun magazines littered the engineering section where the first exchange of gunfire had taken place.

The terrorists carried out the attack from three different sides, officials said, while there are reports that two terrorists managed to get inside a plane.

*Motive?*
While no group has claimed the Karachi airport attack, suspicion falls on the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) who had assaulted the headquarters of Pakistan’s naval air force in May 2011, killing 13 people, injuring 16 others and blowing up at least two military aircraft.

Regarding today's attack:

As reported on the New York Times website: “The target appears to be to create panic and damage the fleet,” said one government official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity.

As reported on the Washington Post website: One senior Pakistani intelligence official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss the sensitive matter, said some of the militants tried to hijack a plane but were unsuccessful.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

When will **** channels move to 21st century and have HD fucking channel?



That Guy said:


> *Terror over at Karachi airport, carnage leaves 23 dead*
> KARACHI: Karachi Airport's old terminal has been attacked by heavily armed assailants on Sunday night, Dawn News reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Live updates*
> At least 23 people have been reportedly killed, including security personnel.
> 
> Ten terrorists were also among the dead.
> 
> ISPR Spokesman Asim Bajwa said that the terrorists "were confined to two areas and eliminated."
> 
> He said that weapons, live ammunition, including RPGs, were recovered from the terrorists. Bajwa said that they were wearing large packs on their bodies.
> 
> Some eight to 10 attackers were said to have engaged security forces in a gunbattle.
> 
> Pakistan Army troops were called in to deal with the situation and troops from Malir Cantonment have been dispatched, while police commandos and Karachi Rangers are assisting.
> 
> A huge explosion was heard over two hours into the attack. A second large explosion was heard near the airport workshop. A third massive explosion was heard a further 30-40 minutes in. Huge clouds of smoke continue to dominate the skyline.
> 
> Intermittent firing took place at the airport, while large plumes of smoke were seen over the cargo terminal.
> 
> One plane each of PIA and AirBlue, and a cargo plane of a foreign company were reported to have been damaged.
> 
> A hand grenade attack was also carried out on the Isphani Hanger.
> 
> Suicide bombers were reportedly part of the terrorist squad that has infiltrated the airport.
> 
> Staff is being rescued by the security personnel and moved to safer areas. Rescue teams are being allowed in after being checked thoroughly. Passengers have been evacuated and moved to a secure location.
> 
> Prime Minister Mian Nawaz Sharif called DG Rangers Sindh and asked him to ensure the safety of passengers.
> 
> All flight operations at Jinnah Terminal have been suspended and flights have been diverted to other airports.
> 
> Pakistan correspondent for the Daily Telegraph Rob Crilly reported that he had spoken to MQM leader Farooq Sattar and stated that, "He sounds calm but understandably concerned about being stuck on plane filled with aviation fuel."
> 
> *Death toll*
> The bodies of 10 people including ASF officials were brought to Jinnah Hospital a few hours into the attack, along with 15 injured.
> 
> A rocket launcher and four SMGs were recovered from the slain terrorists.
> 
> One suicide bomber blew himself up during the attack, injuring one security personnel.
> 
> A Rangers spokesperson claimed, "Indian arms and ammunition" were found on the bodies of the terrorists.
> 
> *How they got in*
> The attackers are said to have forged fake ID cards of ASF and entered the area.
> 
> Broken glass and used gun magazines littered the engineering section where the first exchange of gunfire had taken place.
> 
> The terrorists carried out the attack from three different sides, officials said, while there are reports that two terrorists managed to get inside a plane.
> 
> *Motive?*
> While no group has claimed the Karachi airport attack, suspicion falls on the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) who had assaulted the headquarters of Pakistan’s naval air force in May 2011, killing 13 people, injuring 16 others and blowing up at least two military aircraft.
> 
> Regarding today's attack:
> 
> As reported on the New York Times website: “The target appears to be to create panic and damage the fleet,” said one government official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> As reported on the Washington Post website: One senior Pakistani intelligence official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss the sensitive matter, said some of the militants tried to hijack a plane but were unsuccessful.



Another reason **** channels need to make a move to HD just like rest of the world. One can barely makeout what is going on in that picture.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475793003890491392


----------



## cloud_9

Read the news and I was like WTF!


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


>



@Abingdonboy 

Lt.Col Haroon Islam (SHAHEED), ZARRAR - Addressing to ASF Guards | Watch Facebook Videos - Download - Share

SSG zarrar company CO (now deceased) Inspecting ASF training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Verve

On scene news reporters, like most so called journalists, are so full of speculative nonsense ... one is saying that the attack was to take out the planes being repaired!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

bulbula said:


> When will **** channels move to 21st century and have HD fucking channel?
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason **** channels need to make a move to HD just like rest of the world. One can barely makeout what is going on in that picture.


It was taken by a civilian, from what I can tell. Probably a phone camera.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

cloud_9 said:


> Read the news and I was like WTF!


It's over now, 5 hour operation complete with 1 suspect captured and the rest of the terrorists dead.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## EagleEyes

India needs to answer why their weapons are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.

RAW should be made accountable!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

WebMaster said:


> India needs to answer why their weapons are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> RAW should be made accountable!


Sure, i would like to see pakistan take it up with proof to UN


----------



## cloud_9

That Guy said:


> It's over now, 5 hour operation complete with 1 suspect captured and the rest of the terrorists dead.


It's a front page news here.


----------



## Samlee

Mr.S.Singh said:


> Sure, i would like to see pakistan take it up with proof to UN



We Sure Will

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Samlee said:


> We Sure Will


would be ready sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

cloud_9 said:


> It's a front page news here.



Now Why Does That Not Surprise Me??????


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> India needs to answer why their weapons are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> RAW should be made accountable!



Afghanistan and FATA are awash in weapons from many countries. There needs to be more than just this end use to link these culprits to their backers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*OK GUYS SHOWS OVER EVERYONE GO HOME. ALL TERRORISTS HAVE BEEN KILLED NO LARGE SCALE LOSS OF LIFE AND NO MAJOR PROPERTY DAMAGE AND NO HOSTAGE TAKING OR HIJACKING ALL IN ALL
JOB WELL DONE BY OUR BOYS





*


----------



## genmirajborgza786

this is just heart breaking ,hope this is contained before any more damages
express is showing three planes near fire


----------



## Abingdonboy

WebMaster said:


> India needs to answer why their weapons are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> RAW should be made accountable!


No proof Indian weapons were used only unsubstantiated claims. No specifics as to the nature of weapons supposedly from India yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## l'ingénieur

invictus jv said:


> I didn't get what you are saying. By which country?


How did you not get what I was saying? Re-read its pretty clear man.


----------



## gslv mk3

WebMaster said:


> India needs to answer why *their weapons *are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.



Which weapons ? INSAS?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

gslv mk3 said:


> Which weapons ? INSAS?


chill bruv, let them take the proof to UN, Indians arent so dumb that they would supply indian marked weapons to anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

RAW rats and India are behind this terrorists attacks.
Evidences are found in terrorists' bags, weapons, gernades, and etc.


----------



## Hulk

Stupidity calling Indian weapons. RIP to dead, hope not much casualty. Operation well handled. Most likely insider help will be the case, just like other such attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

RaptorRX707 said:


> weapons



OMG here it goes again..Did you see 'Made in India' label on it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

They have started operation is NW and this is reaction for the same. Indians do not intent to support terrorist. We are with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Good Kill Good Kil - Its not ****** Commandos where just 6 tango engaged for 76 hours and killed massive people.They don't even have massive amount of weapons + grenades. Its Pakistan Military Commandos who killed 10 Terrorist with in just 3 hours 1:30 - 4:30 and 1 hour for clearance not HOTEL but the AIRPORT. Except Cargo area burned everything is completely save and sound. Not a single $$$ Aircraft destroy, 1200 + Passengers on the airport were saved.

GG PAKISTAN MILITARY!!


----------



## WishLivePak

Fulcrum15 said:


> Listening since 40 minutes.
> 
> The controller was very afrid at one point, you could here it in his voice.
> 
> He was directing a Qatar flight to point TELEM and he couldn't pronounce the word properly. The Qatar pilot asked him to saay again 2 times.


yes he was talking to a united airlines flight and pilot was so confused... did they tell them situatiin in karachi?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Is that a female operator? first time I saw female operator in a real combat situation, bravo to her and all forces.



balixd said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

Indians u got us this time,but we shall pay the debt back with interest Go ISI,would love to see puna airbase in flames ,with modi in power and the greivences of indian muslims over modi it won't be hard to get recruits we should increase isi's budget its now or never ,set flame to india
we should send some of our haqani's to blow up these indian consulates and cultural centres in afghanisan,and ofcourse kabul airport ,tit for tat
a salute to our army jawans always there for the nation ,india deperately trying to make it as long as the mumbai seige but our forces efficiently took care of the rats in few hours not a complete day


----------



## Thorough Pro

one in custody will spill the beans...



That Guy said:


> All 10 that were holed up are dead, 1 in custody.


----------



## zenglanmu

India weapon doesn't mean anything. If it goes conspiracy, I would bet CIA is in their hands on this attack. Still, from Kunming, Urumuqi to Karichi, even in Chechen and Syria, we can see the same extremists which those "free fighters" have a long-standing bond with American intelligence


----------



## Thorough Pro

Was this a sample of what Modi said about giving free hand to RAW for clandestine operations


----------



## ghoul

Geo news and Ali Raza Abidi of MQM have already started criticizing the army, notwithstanding that the army vastly reduced the damage the terrorists had intended to inflict. Also, the military establishment should force Nawaz Sharif to resume death penalty executions so that these terrorists know that they would be tortured and kill if captured alive.


----------



## Kompromat

@Icarus | Whats the deal with these Uzbeks?


----------



## monitor

How did the terrorist entered the airport premises overcoming the layered security suppose to have in air port ? are there any inside hand behind this audacious attack ? it is good to see they were intercepted before doing any serious damage but yet Pakistan security situation is not going to improve soon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

monitor said:


> How did the terrorist entered the airport premises overcoming the layered security suppose to have in air port ? are there any inside hand behind this audacious attack ? it is good to see they were intercepted before doing any serious damage but yet Pakistan security situation is not going to improve soon .



Undercover RAW agents working at the security check point.


----------



## ghoul

The terrorists were speaking in pashto and don't appear "foreign" according to reports.


----------



## Stealth

*Good Kill Good Kil - Its not that Military Commandos and a hotel where just 6 tango engaged for 76 hours and killed many people. They don't even have massive amount of weapons + grenades. Its Pakistan Military Commandos who killed 10 Terrorist with in just 3 hours 1:30 - 4:30 and 1 hour for clearance not HOTEL but the AIRPORT. Except Cargo area burned everything is completely safe and sound. Not a single $$$ Aircraft destroy, 1200 + Passengers on the airport are safe.*

*GG PAKISTAN MILITARY!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Just saw statement of DG ranger.He stated that weapons caught are Indian.check aj news.
He further added that they are investigating... they claim to have strong evidences.However,before making final statements they will investigate more.All 10 terrorist are killed while one man caught and it is claimed that he might be one of them. 16 are killed and 12 injured.This is complete apocalypse.
Pakistan must take strong action and whosoever is involved must be dealt strictly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Slav Defence said:


> .He stated that *weapons *caught are Indian.



What weapons were they actually ?


----------



## Kompromat

monitor said:


> How did the terrorist entered the airport premises overcoming the layered security suppose to have in air port ? are there any inside hand behind this audacious attack ? it is good to see they were intercepted before doing any serious damage but yet Pakistan security situation is not going to improve soon .



The arrested ones will get a shaft, intel will be collected, we will track and kill the masterminds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Stealth said:


> *Good Kill Good Kil - Its not that Military Commandos and a hotel where just 6 tango engaged for 76 hours and killed many people. They don't even have massive amount of weapons + grenades. Its Pakistan Military Commandos who killed 10 Terrorist with in just 3 hours 1:30 - 4:30 and 1 hour for clearance not HOTEL but the AIRPORT. Except Cargo area burned everything is completely safe and sound. Not a single $$$ Aircraft destroy, 1200 + Passengers on the airport are safe not other asset destroy.*
> 
> *GG PAKISTAN MILITARY!!*


 
During the Mehran naval base attack in May 2011. At least 10 members of the security forces were killed in the attack, which also destroyed two surveillance planes provided to Pakistan by the United States and deeply embarrassed the country's military.

So stop making the bullshit comparisons as this is a heavily guarded airport and in case of india its a hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Cargolux 747-400 is destroyed and rumours are that PIA a310 and atr planes are badly damaged as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

Stealth said:


> *Good Kill Good Kil - Its not that Military Commandos and a hotel where just 6 tango engaged for 76 hours and killed many people. They don't even have massive amount of weapons + grenades. Its Pakistan Military Commandos who killed 10 Terrorist with in just 3 hours 1:30 - 4:30 and 1 hour for clearance not HOTEL but the AIRPORT. Except Cargo area burned everything is completely safe and sound. Not a single $$$ Aircraft destroy, 1200 + Passengers on the airport are safe not other asset destroy.*
> 
> *GG PAKISTAN MILITARY!!*


Comparing civilian hotel with zero security to highly secured areas like airport, Military base and Military GHQs... sure, whatever balms you ego.... But as I remember, terrorists weren't able to penetrate security completely when they tried to intrude secure areas in India, like parliament...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAMK9

Stealth said:


> * not other asset destroy.*


A couple of aircraft are badly damaged including Pakistani, Thai and Luxembourgian jets. I have a feeling that Thai Airways will drop Karachi.


----------



## my2cents

They look like uzbek terrorists according to your police talking to press on samaa TV


----------



## Kompromat

SHAMK9 said:


> A couple of aircraft are badly damaged including Pakistani, Thai and Luxembourgian jets. I have a feeling that Thai Airways will drop Karachi.



Lets wait till confimed news.


----------



## Kompromat

Thorough Pro said:


> Was this a sample of what Modi said about giving free hand to RAW for clandestine operations



Lets not throw fingers. If its them, they'll pay. Clandestine ops are responded with Clandestine ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Damn, RIP.


----------



## Menace2Society

Funded by Indian handlers in Afghanistan. Indian government is not involved. Indian corporations and NGOs are.


----------



## alibaz

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm not saying that RAW doesn't have operations in Pakistan that are not conducive for Pakistani security, but you guys honestly think that they were able to find Pakistani locals to carry out these attacks but not Pakistani weapons? Sigh.



They are Uzbeks not locals.


----------



## Kompromat

UPDATE | Intel sources say that the terrorists were providing cover for a plane hijack attempt which was thwarted by the Pakistani forces.

Washington Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

I feel sorry for those causalities...... May their souls Rest in Peace!!!!!!!

I am not surprised to see India is blamed again.......You keep blaming India and the real culprits would roam free in your country..... You are not learning your lesson yet..... All the Best!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

gslv mk3 said:


> What weapons were they actually ?


They have shown rocket launchers,hand grenades. This is what I have seen through media sources till now.Definitely they will be using such weapons because their intentions were clear: Damaging airplanes and blowing up airport so that Pakistan suffers of billion dollar loss.
Observe that these 10 terrorist would have blown themselves up at a time...but they don't. Instead they were equipped with proper rocket launchers.Only three of them blow themselves up when encountered by PA and they were left with only one option:surrender. The plan was clear :damaging economy..they were much focused in it rather then shedding blood.Such plan could only be programmed by masterminds, damn it..... by proper well organized agency rather then some emotional God damn jinxed terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Slav Defence said:


> They have shown rocket launchers,hand grenades. This is what I have seen through media sources till now.Definitely they will be using such weapons because their intentions were clear: Damaging airplanes and blowing up airport so that Pakistan suffers of billion dollar loss.
> Observe that these 10 terrorist would have blown themselves up at a time...but they don't. Instead they were equipped with proper rocket launchers. The plan was clear :damaging economy..they were much focused in it rather then shedding blood.Such plan can only be engeenered by masterminds damn it of proper well organized agency rather then some emotional God damn jinxed terrorist.



Bad pick by Rangers. There is no need to name India. If there is a link, it has to be validated, backlinked and then we can go and kill them. Thats how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

how come ISI didn't know this plan before hand? They are taping all sorts of phone calls.. they have a wide intelligence network.. NWA is under proper surveillance and nobody can enter or leave without coming into the contact with security people.. yet such incidents happen? It is quite strange since we claim that ISI is the top most intelligence agency.. ?? 

I am quite sure that it was an inside job.. some fractions inside ISI or security are playing rats...


----------



## Kompromat

MM_Haider said:


> how come ISI didn't know this plan before hand? They are taping all sorts of phone calls.. they have a wide intelligence network.. NWA is under proper surveillance and nobody can enter or leave without coming into the contact with security people.. yet such incidents happen? It is quite strange since we claim that ISI is the top most intelligence agency.. ??
> 
> I am quite sure that it was an inside job.. some fractions inside ISI or security are playing rats...



Intelligence was shared, the attack was expected. The terrorists apparently got fake ASF IDs and managed to get in.


----------



## Slav Defence

Aeronaut said:


> Bad pick by Rangers. There is no need to name India. If there is a link, it has to be validated, backlinked and then we can go and kill them. Thats how it works.


My friend. This is tit for tat strategy. Remember what indians do with us for the whole time?even though if rat shits...ISI and PA are about to be blamed.Politically they made complete attempt to prove us irresponsible and key factor of their misery.
Yes..on the other hand I agree with you.Such attempts must be stopped at both sides.
Mark my words aero...if these mahognous, shrubeous looking terrorist could have attacked India then whole PK would have been blamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Aeronaut said:


> Intelligence was shared, the attack was expected. The terrorists apparently got fake ASF IDs and managed to get in.


Terrorists attacks on GHQ, Mehran Base, Manawan Police Academy every time terrorists wear these security uniforms.. and everytime it is suggested to monitor the shops who sell such official stuff but till now nothing happened.. the unifirm control must be under strict control of state... having said that, I am quite sure about some inside job... such attacks are not possible with inside help... there are so many high professional people in every walk of liafe who have sympathy with Taliban and support then financially in Pakistan... so that one day they will install Khilafat..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

nair said:


> I feel sorry for those causalities...... May their souls Rest in Peace!!!!!!!
> 
> I am not surprised to see India is blamed again.......You keep blaming India and the real culprits would roam free in your country..... You are not learning your lesson yet..... All the Best!!!!!!!



Whose blaming India? Second line of yours has become a cliche for an Indian that it bores us now. PA green book recognizing Internal conflicts a bigger threat than India is an admission of this. I don't still how you conjure this thought we don't know who is real culprit and still not learning our lesson?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Stealth said:


> Military Commandos finally Call AS USUAL ***** police you're just for these ***** hukmaraan security nothing else more... Karachi Airport under attack.





Zarrar Alvi said:


> and some one told me that they are well equipped with night visions and all the stuff



The only safe streets in Pakistan are where the politicians work and live and go shopping. Politicians are more important than anything else.



Slav Defence said:


> He further added that they are investigating... they claim to have strong evidences.However,before making final statements they will investigate more.All 10 terrorist are killed while one man caught and it is claimed that he might be one of them. 16 are killed and 12 injured.This is complete apocalypse.



Investigations? What happened to the previous ones? report will come out after many months and then it will be like any other investigation report.



Slav Defence said:


> Pakistan must take strong action and whosoever is involved must be dealt strictly.



Each time when something similar happens the same rhetoric and wordings are used and this time won’t be different maybe just a slightly higher degree of warning and condemnation comparing to the last event and that’s it. What else can politicians do as the people trust them more than Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

nair said:


> I feel sorry for those causalities...... May their souls Rest in Peace!!!!!!!
> 
> I am not surprised to see India is blamed again.......You keep blaming India and the real culprits would roam free in your country..... You are not learning your lesson yet..... All the Best!!!!!!!



Its just unprofessional of rangers to start blurting out who is involved. Its doubtful they know. Obviously if Indian connection is found it wont be by the rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Its is said indian weapon was there not indians were there.... It will be ISI who will tell who was involved and that to only to PM....
My thought is that can be revange of Herat attack if ISI was involved...


----------



## Gentelman

Slav Defence said:


> My friend. This is tit for tat strategy. Remember what indians do with us for the whole time?even though if rat shits...ISI and PA are about to be blamed.Politically they made complete attempt to prove us irresponsible and key factor of their misery.
> Yes..on the other hand I agree with you.Such attempts must be stopped at both sides.
> Mark my words aero...if these mahognous, shrubeous looking terrorist have attacked India then whole PK will be blamed.


We ain't India!!
A responsible nation don't blame others without proper proofs!!
That Ranger officer should provide proofs or should be court martialed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Latest on BBC says 11 dead over 14 wounded all 10 terrorist dead. Is this what is reported there?


----------



## ares

*Fresh Firing at Karachi Airport : Samaa TV/Times Now*


----------



## HAIDER

This incident is clear Go Ahead to North Waziristan operation. Yesterday ask all Elders to kick out all foreigners , Uzbek, Arabs, Turks, etc to leave the region or...............
Its good now Pak Army Aviation has started Pre empt strike inside Afghanistan.They were carrying so top notch weapon. Guns with grenade launchers....Who the hell equip these guys with such sophisticated weapons...
They seems 11 terrorist . hope its not Afghan cricket team...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very sad incident saw the news on cnn , but there is only one cure

THAT IS OCCUPY AFGANISTAN and cut the head of snake setup 50 permenent Baracks in there and that region becomes province

And you zone out "militants"

Otherwise these rodants will get funding to come into Pakistan from there and cause hevoc


----------



## WishLivePak

noksss said:


> During the Mehran naval base attack in May 2011. At least 10 members of the security forces were killed in the attack, which also destroyed two surveillance planes provided to Pakistan by the United States and deeply embarrassed the country's military.
> 
> So stop making the bullshit comparisons as this is a heavily guarded airport and in case of india its a hotel


I think he means the amount of time it took to clear. Airport is big and hotel is not as big. He's not saying which was more secure at first, but how lomg it took to clear the terrorists.


Thirdfront said:


> Comparing civilian hotel with zero security to highly secured areas like airport, Military base and Military GHQs... sure, whatever balms you ego.... But as I remember, terrorists weren't able to penetrate security completely when they tried to intrude secure areas in India, like parliament...


----------



## Developereo

Thank you and congratulations to the Pakistani security forces.


----------



## tarrar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887296857950818











While the Govt. fails to recognize the enemies & are busy calling enemies friends this is what is happening with our Pakistan in the name of friendship & negotiations.

Police has failed millions of time & they have failed again this is what we get when we have a politicians favorite filled police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

forcetrip said:


> Its just unprofessional of rangers to start blurting out who is involved. Its doubtful they know. Obviously if Indian connection is found it wont be by the rangers.


He just mentioned the guns or whatever is made in India.


----------



## HAIDER

Developereo said:


> Thank you and congratulations to the Pakistani security forces.


Karachi really need big clean up. Time to kick out all foreigners .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Firing resumes at the airport; one Rangers personnel injured - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*3 More terrorist present, firing in workshop area.*


----------



## F.O.X

you have got to be kidding me , what the hell is this ... even after all the intel that was given about the attack, and surety received that "We Can Handle any situation you need no to worry " our regular forced failed to perform AGAIN .... Are you F R E A K I N G kidding me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

*Karachi airport attack Live: Tehreek-e-Taliban claims credit*

RIP the innocent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

WishLivePak said:


> I think he means the amount of time it took to clear. Airport is big and hotel is not as big. He's not saying which was more secure at first, but how lomg it took to clear the terrorists.



The hotel is maze compared to Airport. Numerous hostages. From delayed deployment of forces to unavailability of map. It wasn't open area combat but a closed, clustered and unknown environment. There is no comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> I am not aware if that, sorry then, as i have said, i had moved away from tvbefire op was launched.... I will get proper report by afternoon about loss and other info, hes CAA


Yes Sir I am telling what Dr Moeed Pirzada tweeted that no SSG was used it was Ranger Commandos who did by the way what are Rangers Commando called


----------



## tarrar

F.O.X said:


> you have got to be kidding me , what the hell is this ... even after all the intel that was given about the attack, and surety received that "We Can Handle any situation you need no to worry " our regular forced failed to perform AGAIN .... Are you F R E A K I N G kidding me .



The Intel report was received but the police of Pakistan is complete failure, because it is filled with politicians favorites.


----------



## IceCold

So what now? Another sad day in the long list of such days in the history of this nation. What if Indian connection is found, how will the brave lion of this Roshan Pakistan respond.....by sending another sari to Modi's mother?

On another account Zadieen coming from Iran, all 23 of them are dead because of suicide bomb attack on them.


----------



## Developereo

HAIDER said:


> Karachi really need big clean up. Time to kick out all foreigners .



The solution is not to start singling out people based on ethnicity or appearance, but to tighten law enforcement and possession of dangerous weapons.

That is impossible because

a) Pakistani public is itself the biggest thief, not paying taxes, so how are you going to buy equipment, training and salary for professional law enforcement?

b) the "legitimate" political parties are themselves full of thugs and criminals, and they don't want strong law enforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

I really hope some rented terrorists were arrested for interrogation.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Some live tweets from a passenger inside one of the aircraft......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475719882521075712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475720475192983552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475725041414328321


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475727346180190209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475744368083476482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475788764367683584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

mafiya said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> *Lt.Col Haroon Islam (SHAHEED), ZARRAR - Addressing to ASF Guards | Watch Facebook Videos - Download - Share*
> 
> SSG zarrar company CO (now deceased) Inspecting ASF training


 
Please remove that video from the internet. Showing the faces of the air guards compromises their operations and gives intel to our enemies. Don't they teach OpSec in the forces?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475752973289549824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475788764367683584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475789463516241921


----------



## anonymus

Icarus said:


> I take serious offence to that statement, one party there to kill civilians, the others to repel them. I will draw a very clear distinction between what I would even wish for them.




Than you should take serious offence against admin of this forum @Aeronaut also who was outright supporting terrorists on this thread: Two LeT militants killed in Kashmir gun battle | Page 2

Yesterday itself, Pakistanis were mourning death of Talibtards in Kashmir and a couple of weeks ago celebrating death of Indian soldiers.

Army major killed in 6-hour-long gun-battle in IOK | Page 2 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lightoftruth

still going on ? fresh firing reported


----------



## AUz

This has happened to us again and again and again...

What the ****.

We need to over-haul over security network...and become PROFESSIONAL.


----------



## chhota bheem

Is it over,tv reports are saying firing is still on?


----------



## Al Bhatti

_*Smoke billows from Jinnah International Airport in Karachi June 9, 2014. Gunmen attacked one of Pakistan's biggest airports on Sunday and at least 24 people were killed, including all 10 of the attackers, media reported.*_

_*



*_

_*Pakistan Army soldiers sit on a vehicle as they arrive at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi June 9, 2014. *_

_*



*_

_*A policeman with a gun stands on a vehicle as smoke billows from Jinnah International airport in Karachi June 9, 2014.*_

_*



*_

_*Police commandos take up positions as they arrive at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi June 9, 2014. Gunmen attacked one of Pakistan's biggest airports in Karachi on Sunday, killing at least five people, police said.*_

_*





Volunteers look at dead bodies of people killed during an attack by unknown gunmen on Jinnah International Airport, Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Karachi, Pakistan.






Pakistani security personnel gather outside the Jinnah International Airport after the militants' assault in Karachi, late on June 8, 2014.






Pakistani policemen move an injured colleague outside Karachi airport terminal after the militants' assault in Karachi late on June 8, 2014. 

*_


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Simple Solution

Step 1: Take over Afganistan
Step 2: Curb all the illegal weapon's stash
Step 3: Setup Anti Terrorism force right in Afghanistan to stop illegal funds
Step 4: Massive operations against these thugs and watch them hide in Burqa and try to escape

Its a snake den , you do not take over and empty the hell hole, the eggs will hatch and pesky little snakes will crawl out and bite your property residents.

Do a Military FLUSH out , starting from Afghanistan (West Side) and Eastern Front (KPK/Balouchistan)

And capture any pesky rodent trying to escape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Fresh firing is being reported right now. Are there other terrorists?


----------



## TheNoob

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Simple Solution
> 
> Step 1: Take over Afganistan
> Step 2: Curb all the illegal weapon's stash
> Step 3: Setup Anti Terrorism force right in Afghanistan to stop illegal funds
> Step 4: Massive operations against these thugs and watch them hide in Burqa and try to escape



the americans planned the same thing :v
now look...


----------



## ares

LIVE: Firing heard at Karachi airport once again – The Express Tribune


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Soumitra said:


> Fresh firing is being reported right now. Are there other terrorists?




Yes one engineer saw one terroist he took advantage of night and hide... Army want to catch not kill him


----------



## Areesh

Counter-Errorist said:


> *Guys... please don't spread information until it is confirmed!*
> 
> Imagine if you're wrong and his family finds this while he's stuck at the airport.
> 
> Very irresponsible, man!



The young man is dead. It is confirmed. He was the batch mate and a friend of my school friend. Another young handsome soul had to pay the price of the incompetency of those who are ruling this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

We need a Indian Subcontinent Terrorist Intelligence Agency (ISTIA) to share information between the countries of the Indian subcontinent to help destroy these groups.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I am sure Zardari and Bilawal might be going to UK via Ship now , to get out of country , they were sleeping on the Job , mean while Altaf bhai was busy with his UK problems

Once again its the army that comes to rescue

The politicians might be leaving to neighbouring country via bus service now


----------



## genmirajborgza786

oh $h!t not again
dawn is reporting firing has started again
Fresh firing at Karachi airport; one Rangers man injured

KARACHI: Fresh gunfire was reported from the Karachi airport Monday morning and a loud explosion was also heard across its premises, DawnNews reported.

The shooting involving unknown gunmen injured a Sindh Rangers man.

Security forces said that the intensity of the explosion heard across the airport was still uncertain.

Karachi Airport's old terminal was attacked by heavily armed assailants on Sunday night. The Pakistan Army spokesman earlier stated that the entire airport was cordoned off and all militants had been killed during the operation.

Fresh firing at Karachi airport; one Rangers man injured - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

TTP Claims Responsibility .... I Hope you terrorist Apologists are Happy Now .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

Kloitra said:


> The hotel is maze compared to Airport. Numerous hostages. From delayed deployment of forces to unavailability of map. It wasn't open area combat but a closed, clustered and unknown environment. There is no comparison.


Lol. I'm trying to be neutral here.

Airport had a lot of people too, but the terrorists weren't able to get to them. Not to mention, an airport where people are waiting at gate is like bank. You've 200 people you can take hostage instantly.

Unknown environment? Lol, was it made 2 days ago? Not to mention Indian army is better. Also in airport u can't run around, there could be snipers or claymores or anything! Hotel u can sweep far quicker because it's door to door. Open area is equally dangerous to closed area. You don't know that when you open door, you'll get shot. Similarly, you don't know that moving from one airplane tire to next you'd live, as there could be snipers. There were 10 terrorists and one could've been a sniper guarding some entrance or picking off people randomly.

Anyways, the point is, Pakistani army cleared terrorists faster than India. Took them 76 hours closed space vs 3 hours open space. Also open space is not some plain land. There are many buildings around or gates etc. I'm not saying this but original poster. Couple of guys activated their JAI HIND mode and started blabbing off topic to what the poster had said.

Indian army is better, that's for sure. India has bigger budget. But considering Pakistan, it is also a good job with smaller resources.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Certainly a great show by Pakistan Military to clear out TTP rodents
Massive operations are needed against TTP and all such elements full force hit


----------



## WishLivePak

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Simple Solution
> 
> Step 1: Take over Afganistan
> Step 2: Curb all the illegal weapon's stash
> Step 3: Setup Anti Terrorism force right in Afghanistan to stop illegal funds
> Step 4: Massive operations against these thugs and watch them hide in Burqa and try to escape
> 
> Its a snake den , you do not take over and empty the hell hole, the eggs will hatch and pesky little snakes will crawl out and bite your property residents.
> 
> Do a Military FLUSH out , starting from Afghanistan (West Side) and Eastern Front (KPK/Balouchistan)
> 
> And capture any pesky rodent trying to escape


USA should've paid Pakistan and had them take over Pakistan. Pakistan and Afghanistan need to unite to stop cross border. Or otherwise let them have 6m refugees. 

They live in our country, don't accept durrand line, there's cluster of terrorists at cross border. We need Afghanistan.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Uzbek terrorist and attacking airports still a better love story then twilight mehran base attack , isloo airport attack , peshawar airport attack all the asshole were uzbeks with Indian weapons


----------



## third eye

*Fresh Firing at Karachi airport

Fresh firing at Karachi airport - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
*
KARACHI: Security forces said Monday they have relaunched a military operation at Karachi airport as gunfire resumed several hours after they announced the end of a militant siege that left 24 dead.

Fresh gunfire was reported from the airport Monday morning and a loud explosion was also heard across its premises.

Security forces said that the intensity of the explosion heard across the airport was still uncertain.

The initial assault at the Jinnah International Airport began late Sunday and raged until dawn, when the military said that all 10 militants had been killed.

Equipped with suicide vests, grenades and rocket launchers, they had battled security forces in one of the most brazen attacks in years in Pakistan's biggest city. Among the 14 victims were security personnel and four airport workers.
*
*


----------



## Assault Rifle

Another explosion heard in Karachi airport acc to Dawn


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I don't understand role of Uzbaks ? in Pakistan
Are these elements doing these 100% fatal missions for return of favour from third party ? for their cause

I don't see what benefits Uzbaks would have , we know the nature of weapons found from them

The units appear to be highly trained and do these daring missions , same as the one done against P3 orions same source (Mercenary force) , paid of by cash or some funding or support fo for their cause.

I think the real answer lies in understand who these folks are and their cause is and who supplied them weapons

Its also quite possible the weaponry was intentionally bought from specific region/country to cause some rift

If we can get some background identities of these fellas , it would help identify their cause for which they are accepting these mercenary missions into Pakistan.

Its too Hollywood , that 3rd party does mercenary operation , with Indian weapons , and then TTP accepts responsibility (Who just happen to be the bad guy well known to press and media)


----------



## WishLivePak

they come from Afghanistan. Uzbek borders afghan? And afghan pak border isn't fully protected.

Then afghan is first to pin pakistan for all attacks.


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I don't understand role of Uzbaks ? in Pakistan
> Are these elements doing these 100% fatal missions for return of favour from third party ? for their cause
> 
> I don't see what benefits Uzbaks would have , we know the nature of weapons found from them


----------



## third eye

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Simple Solution
> 
> Step 1: *Take over Afganistan*
> Step 2: Curb all the illegal weapon's stash
> Step 3: Setup Anti Terrorism force right in Afghanistan to stop illegal funds
> Step 4: Massive operations against these thugs and watch them hide in Burqa and try to escape
> 
> Its a snake den , you do not take over and empty the hell hole, the eggs will hatch and pesky little snakes will crawl out and bite your property residents.
> 
> Do a Military FLUSH out , starting from Afghanistan (West Side) and Eastern Front (KPK/Balouchistan)
> 
> And capture any pesky rodent trying to escape



Things do not go away merely with a wish list.

Step 1 Pakistan shall cease to exist as it is now know when Step No 1 is attempted.

Step 2 : Never mind the intent, Where is the capability to do this ?

Step 3 : Pak is one of the conduits , for this step 1 & 2 are not needed.

Step 4 : Good luck, till date no concerted action is being done to root out the bad guys , they are targeting the PA also now.


----------



## amitkriit

Today once again I remember that boat to Mumbai boarding which Kasab and his buddies sailed from Karachi to India. Karachi Project.


----------



## Stealth

BOMB KABUL and finish the lifetime terrorism story!


----------



## Areesh

Enough with this Afghan brotherhood BS. Bohat barhai B*handchod hain Afghans. Kick them out from this country. Completely Mine the border you assholes sitting in Islamabad and Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

amitkriit said:


> Today once again I remember that boat to Mumbai boarding which Kasab and his buddies sailed from Karachi to India. Karachi Project.


yeah i hope its not india who is involved in this otherwise we will see that boat story again in mumbai ...


----------



## MM_Haider

Stealth said:


> BOMB KABUL and finish the lifetime terrorism story!



don't forget the Indian weaponry recovered...


----------



## Nothing

News is running about another explosion at airport , can any one confirm that ?


----------



## Roybot

*



Fresh firing at Karachi airport - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Click to expand...

*


> KARACHI: Security forces said Monday they have relaunched a military operation at Karachi airport as gunfire resumed several hours after they announced the end of a militant siege that left 24 dead.
> 
> Fresh gunfire was reported from the airport Monday morning and a loud explosion was also heard across its premises.
> 
> Security forces said that the intensity of the explosion heard across the airport was still uncertain.
> 
> The initial assault at the Jinnah International Airport began late Sunday and raged until dawn, when the military said that all 10 militants had been killed.
> 
> Equipped with suicide vests, grenades and rocket launchers, they had battled security forces in one of the most brazen attacks in years in Pakistan's biggest city. Among the 14 victims were security personnel and four airport workers.



The heck? Didn't they clear and sanitize the airport?


----------



## amitkriit

Zarrar Alvi said:


> yeah i hope its not india who is involved in this otherwise we will see that boat story again in mumbai ...



I also remember the recent Herat attack over the Indian consulate. It is all coming back.


----------



## MM_Haider

so COAS was quick to congratulate the jawans for 'successful' operation... this speaks volumes about our capability... hint: firing is still on going and terrorists are still inside the terminal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well taking Over Afghanistan is first line of defence , we build a defence base there , we stop majority of stuff right there

Uzbaks , Gangez Khan , Alexander the great etc... list goes on

We need a permenent base there with 10,000 Soldiers stationed

Just take over the void territory causing too much problems leaving it empty

That region needs to flushed out .. for TTP rodents


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

amitkriit said:


> I also remember the recent Herat attack over the Indian consulate. It is all coming back.


as i said that was not done by us otherwise its easy to bomb that shitty consulate with 1000 kg tnt so plz take ur BS with you ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

God i was busy working through night and just saw this news. What the heck how did those TTP MILFs get into airport. Anyways as usual SSG came to the rescue. Would have been great if we had captured these MF to get some info out ov them.

Anyways My cousin who has been deployed in NW told me that Army is ready for crackdown. More Soldiers have been called in to assist in the operation which will start within a week or two. Lets pray for our soldiers and wish a painful death to TTP scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

MM_Haider said:


> so COAS was quick to congratulate the jawans for 'successful' operation... this speaks volumes about our capability... hint: firing is still on going and terrorists are still inside the terminal..


someone misinformed him about clearing the airport what is his fault


----------



## humanfirst

Zarrar Alvi said:


> Uzbek terrorist and attacking airports still a better love story then twilight mehran base attack , isloo airport attack , peshawar airport attack all the asshole were uzbeks with Indian weapons


Indian weapons such as..???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well taking Over Afghanistan is first line of defence , we build a defence base there , we stop majority of stuff right there
> 
> Uzbaks , Gangez Khan , Alexander the great etc... list goes on
> 
> We need a permenent base there with 10,000 Soldiers stationed
> 
> Just take over the void territory causing too much problems leaving it empty



Will you please shut up?


----------



## WishLivePak

third eye said:


> Things do not go away merely with a wish list.
> 
> Step 1 Pakistan shall cease to exist as it is now know when Step No 1 is attempted.
> 
> Step 2 : Never mind the intent, Where is the capability to do this ?
> 
> Step 3 : Pak is one of the conduits , for this step 1 & 2 are not needed.
> 
> Step 4 : Good luck, till date no concerted action is being done to root out the bad guys , they are targeting the PA also now.


step 4, where are the uzbeks coming from? Right? Who shelters mullah omar? Pakistan has the capability to take over Afghanistan when given approval by UN. Of course that is the only time Pakistan will take over.


----------



## MM_Haider

Zarrar Alvi said:


> someone misinformed him about clearing the airport what is his fault



always leaders take the responsibility.. and whoever misinformed him cannot be a small soldier must have been from top brass... I am quite convinced about someone helping the terrorists from within establishment..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares




----------



## MM_Haider

smuhs1 said:


> God i was busy working through night and just saw this news. What the heck how did those TTP MILFs get into airport. Anyways as usual SSG came to the rescue. Would have been great if we had captured these MF to get some info out ov them.
> 
> Anyways My cousin who has been deployed in NW told me that Army is ready for crackdown. More Soldiers have been called in to assist in the *operation which will start within a week or two*. Lets pray for our soldiers and wish a painful death to TTP scums.



for God's sake please don't post any kind of inside news here. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

humanfirst said:


> Indian weapons such as..???


watch the news.

To others, People are quoting news, not making stuff ourselves.


----------



## Pandora

Fire is on the background. Photo has been taken from an angle so that it seems like plane is on fire.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The events will not stop untill Afhhanistan is integrated into Pakistan , as difficult as it may seem but that is the only permenent solution.

Every thing started with destabalization of that region , in 70's and unless we go on and stabalize it FOR GOOD .. the events will keep happening..

Destabalization of that place produced massive problems since 70's
a) Increased drugs in Pakistan
b) Incresed smuggling in Pakistan
c) Illegal residents issue
d) Counterfiet passports
e) Later , Terrorism ideas imported from uneducated areas of afghanistan/void areas

As the planners are all in Afghanistan border areas or even deeper areas which are safe heaven

We are at a cross road , we have only one option go in Afghanistan and clean house

Who knows if they planned to hijack a plane to eastern country can you imagine the impact so all in all the work done by Pakistan Military was wonderful to stop the events


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

MM_Haider said:


> always leaders take the responsibility.. and whoever misinformed him cannot be a small soldier must have been from top brass... I am quite convinced about someone helping the terrorists from within establishment..


helping the terrorist with what?? is he Uzbek or his ancestors were from uzbekistan? comeon man MI do keep check and tap phones of Military officials remember hisb ur tahrir supporters court Martial by Pak army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

WishLivePak said:


> Lol. I'm trying to be neutral here.
> 
> Airport had a lot of people too, but the terrorists weren't able to get to them. Not to mention, an airport where people are waiting at gate is like bank. You've 200 people you can take hostage instantly.
> 
> Unknown environment? Lol, was it made 2 days ago? Not to mention Indian army is better. Also in airport u can't run around, there could be snipers or claymores or anything! Hotel u can sweep far quicker because it's door to door. Open area is equally dangerous to closed area. You don't know that when you open door, you'll get shot. Similarly, you don't know that moving from one airplane tire to next you'd live, as there could be snipers. There were 10 terrorists and one could've been a sniper guarding some entrance or picking off people randomly.
> 
> Anyways, the point is, Pakistani army cleared terrorists faster than India. Took them 76 hours closed space vs 3 hours open space. Also open space is not some plain land. There are many buildings around or gates etc. I'm not saying this but original poster. Couple of guys activated their JAI HIND mode and started blabbing off topic to what the poster had said.
> 
> Indian army is better, that's for sure. India has bigger budget. But considering Pakistan, it is also a good job with smaller resources.



From what I know, the action went on near hangers, not inside the terminal. The terrorists entered through some fence and went to empty planes. In contrast, there were hostages in the Taj.
May be some senior member can contrast the two better.


----------



## Pandora

MM_Haider said:


> for God's sake please don't post any kind of inside news here. Thanks.



Mate most of the foreigners have already crossed over to afghan side. News is all over the media now


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

No terrorist remaining. The recent reports of firing were by Ranger's while checking area's.
Clearance operation is going on.
Airport will be handed over to CAA for operations after 1200 hours.

Media has once again proven to be immature by making up stories, baseless assumptions, and irresponsible reporting in some cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Well taking Over Afghanistan is first line of defence , we build a defence base there , we stop majority of stuff right there
> 
> Uzbaks , Gangez Khan , Alexander the great etc... list goes on
> 
> We need a permenent base there with 10,000 Soldiers stationed
> 
> Just take over the void territory causing too much problems leaving it empty*
> 
> That region needs to flushed out .. for TTP rodents



Dont you realise that this flawed presumption the Af was Pakistan's ' strategic depth' lies at the root of the problems Pak is facing today ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Simple Solution
> 
> Step 1: Take over Afganistan
> Step 2: Curb all the illegal weapon's stash
> Step 3: Setup Anti Terrorism force right in Afghanistan to stop illegal funds
> Step 4: Massive operations against these thugs and watch them hide in Burqa and try to escape
> 
> Its a snake den , you do not take over and empty the hell hole, the eggs will hatch and pesky little snakes will crawl out and bite your property residents.
> 
> Do a Military FLUSH out , starting from Afghanistan (West Side) and Eastern Front (KPK/Balouchistan)
> 
> And capture any pesky rodent trying to escape



Besides the logistical problems of what you are suggesting, I would think that the world has learned from two military adventures in the last 50 years that you cannot so easily overcome asymmetrical warfare in such a way.

And those barriers are not even taking into consideration the political realities on the ground, of which I am certain I am far from the most knowledge on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The events will not stop untill Afhhanistan is integrated into Pakistan , as difficult as it may seem but that is the only permenent solution.
> 
> Every thing started with destabalization of that region , in 70's and unless we go on and stabalize it FOR GOOD .. the events will keep happening..
> 
> As the planners are all in Afghanistan border areas or even deeper areas which are safe heaven



No we don't need that piece of shit land that you call as Afghanistan. Just mine and close the whole damn border. Kick Afghanis out of this country. Shut their food supply. Take actions against terrorists all over Pakistan wherever they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MM_Haider

Zarrar Alvi said:


> helping the terrorist with what?? is he Uzbek or his ancestors were from uzbekistan? comeon man MI do keep check and tap phones of Military officials remember hisb ur tahrir supporters court Martial by Pak army



It is not about Uzbek or non Uzbek... There are still fractions inside army who have sympathy with Taliban and Al Qaida. The same was revealed by Jurnalist Shahzad and was killed after Mehran Base Attack. How did the terrorists got the information about airport security, gates and systems? I have traveled n number of time from this airport but i still don't know it's whole map..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

humanfirst said:


> Indian weapons such as..???



Such as some SMG (only one manufactured in India is ancient sterling gun) & RPG ( not manufactured in India )


----------



## Areesh

third eye said:


> Dont you realise that this flawed presumption the Af was Pakistan's ' strategic depth' lies at the root of the problems Pak is facing today ?



That is debatable. Anyways stop quoting idiotic posts of @AZADPAKISTAN2009


----------



## WishLivePak

Kloitra said:


> From what I know, the action went on near hangers, not inside the terminal. The terrorists entered through some fence and went to empty planes. In contrast, there were hostages in the Taj.
> May be some senior member can contrast the two better.


Did you happen to read rest of my post? I was giving mere ezample. I'm not some ranger that i know precisely where terrorists were or have been.

If they were in hanger, it's partial open and partial closed space. Still dangerous as there coule be snipers etc.

Also, I think Pakistani army brought them in one closed space before killing them, maybe thatvwas hanger. No way terrorists will camp in hanger the entire time. And they'd like to get to civilians nonetheless.

Regardless, Pakistani army took 3 hours to get upper hand, mostly during night time.


----------



## Ra'ad

Flush those mercenaries out! Bomb them, flush them. Gather all your Uavs and load them with cirits, use armed helos, tanks, artillery, and samurais with bug sprays. Clear up this rodent infestation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I don't understand role of Uzbaks ? in Pakistan
> Are these elements doing these 100% fatal missions for return of favour from third party ? for their cause
> 
> I don't see what benefits Uzbaks would have , we know the nature of weapons found from them
> 
> The units appear to be highly trained and do these daring missions , same as the one done against P3 orions same source (Mercenary force) , paid of by cash or some funding or support fo for their cause.
> 
> I think the real answer lies in understand who these folks are and their cause is and who supplied them weapons
> 
> Its also quite possible the weaponry was intentionally bought from specific region/country to cause some rift



TTP-AlQaida link. *Sealing Pakistani boarder is only solution for this problem*. These A$$H0L3$ don't care about their life, their family, their religion, anything...

This is not a real question anymore, everyone knows how they have been brainwash for the attacks. Everyone knows, who is funding them, everyone knows who is the proxy owner. For me the real question is; is it the response for 26/11 since modi tokeover. Another would be why they wanted the plane? What was their real motive which was seized by security.

@Topic

Pathetic, This should be enough to start full fledged operation against TTP & seal the boarders before. We don't want our muslim brothers to cross in or out during the operation.

Enough shit, why the hell people of Pakistan are sleeping? why they can't report fucken single incident of something is happening at their neighborhood. Bloody Selfish Pakistanis, then start crying for insecurity.

And Government, why the hell there are so many conflict politically that you can't sit-in and define security for Pakistan. It's all because of Government slackness about their own motives. Politicians are real culprit on this episode. Distructors were TTP Sympathizers, who is keeping everyone still in guess what is going to happen, government will fall or continue. Another distraction was from those UK episode followers, who frozen whole karachi so Terrorist can hide easily to keep no public eye witenesses. But overall, Stupid Incapable Government Federal & Provincial, if they can't work for people security then they don't have any right to rule.

*Salute to Rangers and Army... 
*


Ra'ad said:


> Flush those mercenaries out! Bomb them, flush them. Gather all your Uavs and load them with cirits, use armed helos, tanks, artillery, and samurais with bug sprays. Clear up this rodent infestation.


*
You missed out sealing the boarders. We don't want more bugs to comes in our Pak-Land. and don't want bugs to going out. *


----------



## Bratva

Ra'ad said:


> Flush those mercenaries out! Bomb them, flush them. Gather all your Uavs and load them with cirits, use armed helos, tanks, artillery, and samurais with bug sprays. Clear up this rodent infestation.



No stupid posts. We are not discussing COD or Medal of honor here


----------



## maxpayne

salman108 said:


> Before the sun dawns ... find each and every Molvi ... and skin them.
> 
> skin them slow
> 
> skin them alive.
> 
> Not a single molvi should live.
> 
> Start with LaL Masjid.


What molvi has to do with this incident?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good night folks and May allah bless Pakistan & Pakistan forces


----------



## WishLivePak

*I think this attack by TTP is to get army to start a war. This way the people who are seperating will unite and fight army again. It's a bait. 
*
That's why defense.pk members don't get to hold senior positions. Everyone will be 'let's kill them!!' without knowning that it could be be used for TTP to unite.


----------



## MM_Haider

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No terrorist remaining. The recent reports of firing were by Ranger's while checking area's.
> Clearance operation is going on.
> Airport will be handed over to CAA for operations after 1200 hours.
> 
> Media has once again proven to be immature by making up stories, baseless assumptions, and irresponsible reporting in some cases.



Why would rangers do the firing and stuff while searching? Come on! News says that these were remaining suicide attackers who blew themselves up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The PM had to call the COAS last night and requested him to take control of and handle the situation at Karachi airport.

but still try to let down the Army as much as they can....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The PM had to call the COAS last night and* requested him* to take control of and handle the situation at Karachi airport.
> 
> but still try to let down the Army as much as they can....



Why does a PM have to ' request' his COAS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

MM_Haider said:


> Why would rangers do the firing and stuff while searching? Come on! News says that these were remaining suicide attackers who blew themselves up



Whatever I told you, is inside news...
Your choice to believe it or not.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well taking Over Afghanistan is first line of defence , we build a defence base there , we stop majority of stuff right there
> 
> Uzbaks , Gangez Khan , Alexander the great etc... list goes on
> 
> We need a permenent base there with 10,000 Soldiers stationed
> 
> Just take over the void territory causing too much problems leaving it empty
> 
> That region needs to flushed out .. for TTP rodents


dude stop trolling , how can Pakistan invade Afghanistan can it fight NATO ? no it cannot, so please think before you post.
instead what needs to be done is to totally seal off the pak-afghan border ,fencing & mining the pak- afghan border is a "necessity" the sooner its done the better it is


----------



## Fracker

maxpayne said:


> What molvi has to do with this incident?



Response to 26/11 & take over plane for some purpose. That's i can comeout with just watching the news/tweets.


----------



## Ra'ad

mafiya said:


> No stupid posts. We are not discussing COD or Medal of honor here


Ok 
Btw when i first read this news in dawn newspaper today morning, which started like: "unidentified heavily armed attackers.....", i instinctively read it as 'heavily armed ground forces'! Too much Juggernaut effect.


----------



## Trichy

PA must find this A$$ holes and put holes using bullets in their @$$ to head. We dont need this kinds of animals in this world. All nations must come closer to finishing this pigs...


----------



## Areesh

Inaction and incompetence of Pakistanis establishment is taking a heavy toll on the Pakistani nation. May God bless my people. You certainly deserve something better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahi812

dexter said:


> I live near airport sounds lots of sirens and huge firing man



I strongly recommend your promotion from Flight Lieutenant to Air Marshal. So, Air Marshal take control of the situation and you are given all the powers. Good luck.


----------



## Spring Onion

Wearing ASF uniform.

this shit couldnt be addressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

WishLivePak said:


> I think he means the amount of time it took to clear. Airport is big and hotel is not as big. He's not saying which was more secure at first, but how lomg it took to clear the terrorists.


Hotel is not big?? Do you know how many rooms were there in Taj and Oberoi? They weren't road side dhabas or airport runways where there is nothing but, well, runways...


----------



## Ra'ad

WishLivePak said:


> *I think this attack by TTP is to get army to start a war. This way the people who are seperating will unite and fight army again. It's a bait.
> *
> That's why defense.pk members don't get to hold senior positions. Everyone will be 'let's kill them!!' without knowning that it could be be used for TTP to unite.


TTP claims responsibility. Ur right!


----------



## ares

28 including 12 terrorists, 8 ASF personnel, 2 Rangers officials, 1 police officer, 3 PIA officials killed so far
Twenty-four people have been injured in the attack so far as well.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/719242/four-security-personnel-injured-in-attack-on-karachi-airport/


----------



## Kashmirisoilder

Raw and Mosaad doing this all


----------



## Xeenon

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No terrorist remaining. The recent reports of firing were by Ranger's while checking area's.
> Clearance operation is going on.
> Airport will be handed over to CAA for operations after 1200 hours.
> 
> Media has once again proven to be immature by making up stories, baseless assumptions, and irresponsible reporting in some cases.



Pakistani media should be regulated by an independent body, enough is enough, every media channel reporting is false, misleading and manipulative. Define a set of rules and red lines to keep media in check and report authentic news not speculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

MM_Haider said:


> It is not about Uzbek or non Uzbek... There are still fractions inside army who have sympathy with Taliban and Al Qaida. The same was revealed by Jurnalist Shahzad and was killed after Mehran Base Attack. How did the terrorists got the information about airport security, gates and systems? I have traveled n number of time from this airport but i still don't know it's whole map..


because you are not briefed by intel officials and special operators sitting in our neighbourhood with satellite images and Map of jinnah airport .. and did you know their are 52 intel agency operative in afghanistan inclding some hostile agencies and then you talk about rogue elements bhai wo b aam nai baich rai wo b puri khabar rkhta hai hamari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

RIP


----------



## Bratva

IK first response to TTP attack. Pathetic response to begin with. Bhai kabhi to TTP ko condemn kar lai.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475842046000115712

And then response to Balochistan Incidence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601

It took 2 hrs to give a pathetic response to TTP attack after tweeting about Balochistan. Grossly disappointed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahi812

third eye said:


> Why does a PM have to ' request' his COAS ?



The reason is PM has already made lots of mess with his army chief. Now he has to request his army chief instead of doing a counter attack on PM house, please do something in Karachi.

Anyways Nawaz Sharif is good in mishandling the situations. You will see in coming days, how he will convert bad situation in Karachi to worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Karachi Operation is in its final stages. 19 terrorists were sent to hell. Rangers are ensuring the clearance of the premises. It took 6 hours for Pakistan's security forces to clear off the airport from terrorists.
A few things to be taken into consideration.
1- While a 15 days delay is taken into consideration of Jirga of tribes. Next 15 days will be important.
2- In an attack like this which is unconventional in nature, element of surprise always remain with the attacking party, no matter how good the intel or security is. Attack can be carried out
3- Pakistan security forces have a track record in repelling these attacks in minimum time. Compare it to the attacks in ‪#‎Afghanistan‬ or in ‪#‎India‬. The time taken to by highly sophisticated armed forces is at least 24 hours. Pakistan's average in taking out the terrorists is upto the mark.
4- Now: Culprits who didnt pay heed to intel given to them should be brought to justice. Sacrifices made by civilians and Security forces should be acknowledged across the board and priority should be given to bounce back from this situation as soon as possible.
5- Matter of ‪#‎Indian‬ weapons recovery should also be highlighted, to establish a connection between ‪#‎TTP‬ and #Indian handlers.
‪#‎Pakistan‬ is here to stay in'shaa'Allah. Battles will be fought, Some we will win, other we may lose, but at the end of the day, those who will keep their heads high and wont get demoralized by such attacks will be the victorious ones.
Pakistan Zindabad
Pakistan Paindabad
‪#‎KarachiAirportAttack‬
P.S not my words but by my Army friend

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

mafiya said:


> IK first response to TTP attack. Pathetic response to begin with. Bhai kabhi to TTP ko condemn kar lai.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475842046000115712
> 
> And then response to Balochistan Incidence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601
> 
> It took 2 hrs to give a pathetic response to TTP attack after tweeting about Balochistan. Grossly disappointed



MQM hoti to foran kartai condemn. TTP to apnai log hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

mafiya said:


> IK first response to TTP attack. Pathetic response to begin with. Bhai kabhi to TTP ko condemn kar lai.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475842046000115712
> 
> And then response to Balochistan Incidence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601
> 
> It took 2 hrs to give a pathetic response to TTP attack after tweeting about Balochistan. Grossly disappointed



Kamaal uska nahe tera hey jo tu IK ke itne news rakhta hey ... trust me u love IK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

mafiya said:


> IK first response to TTP attack. Pathetic response to begin with. Bhai kabhi to TTP ko condemn kar lai.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475842046000115712
> 
> And then response to Balochistan Incidence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601
> 
> It took 2 hrs to give a pathetic response to TTP attack after tweeting about Balochistan. Grossly disappointed



but this guy likes the taliban... 

ironically he used tweet that violence / terrorists attacks was largely due to drones, till the drones stopped - and now its the govt that is responsible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

QIAP Area affected by the terrorist attack last night..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahi812

Stealth said:


> Kamaal uska nahe tera hey jo tu IK ke itne news rakhta hey ... trust me u love IK



Group captain you are immediately promoted to Air Commodore on your brilliant remarks.


----------



## Panther 57

It is necessary to analyse the situation at macro level. Mere acceptance of responsibility does not close the chapter. We have to fit the pieces of jigsaw to identify who is our enemy. Country where weapons/ammo was produced, Mir Jafer/Mir Sadiq in our ranks, country of origin of terrorist, etc. @batmannow @BATMAN @Secur @Spring Onion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik22

rockstar08 said:


> i dont think you can deploy SSG Zarar company on intelligence reports


I know


forcetrip said:


> Its just unprofessional of rangers to start blurting out who is involved. Its doubtful they know. Obviously if Indian connection is found it wont be by the rangers.


I think it is more like emotional. During time of ttagedy people can't hold their feelings. Of course it is not expected at top level.


----------



## Panther 57

Rashid Mahmood said:


> QIAP Area affected by the terrorist attack last night..
> 
> View attachment 34441


Seems they were contained well off the commercial docking station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Donatello said:


> Of course, all terrorists were killed, just one captured.




That terrorist was captured within couple of hours of initiation of attack.After that there was no need to capture ant terrorist alive.

@That Guy


----------



## afriend

This is what happens, when you promote selective terrorism. Heart goes out to those innocent people who died fighting for their country, same time, despise the double standards adopted by your countries establishment in terms of violence and terrorist activities, resulting in innocent deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Shocking!!.. Thoughts are with our Pakistani friends .. Reminds of the audacious attack on Colombo International Airport by the Tamil Tiger terrorists years ago.. That dragged the tourist industry back decades


----------



## Bratva

Stealth said:


> Kamaal uska nahe tera hey jo tu IK ke itne news rakhta hey ... trust me u love IK



Bhai 3-4 ghantai line mai lag kar vote dia tha is shaks ko. DO jalsay attend kiye thai is kai... -.-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Samlee said:


> Now Why Does That Not Surprise Me??????


I don't think NZ got any beef with Pakistan.

It was reported probably because Airports are not attacked on everyday basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

Xeenon said:


> Pakistani media should be regulated by an independent body, enough is enough, every media channel reporting is false, misleading and manipulative. Define a set of rules and red lines to keep media in check and report authentic news not speculations.


Well set of rules, no 1, no reporting of truth, if it dosent fall in line with the government's version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Thorough Pro said:


> Is that a female operator? first time I saw female operator in a real combat situation, bravo to her and all forces.


Yes, female personnel go through same training as there male counterparts... Be it PT, inclass training or tactics


----------



## nik22

WishLivePak said:


> I think he means the amount of time it took to clear. Airport is big and hotel is not as big. He's not saying which was more secure at first, but how lomg it took to clear the terrorists.


Whatever he is saying, is comparison really required? Report just came that operation has been relaunched


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Xeenon said:


> Pakistani media should be regulated by an independent body, enough is enough, every media channel reporting is false, misleading and manipulative. Define a set of rules and red lines to keep media in check and report authentic news not speculations.



This is long overdue, but whenever any such effort is made, they start propaganda of action against free media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

afriend said:


> This is what happens, when you promote selective terrorism. *Heart goes out to those innocent people who died fighting for their country*, same time, despise the double standards adopted by your countries establishment in terms of violence and terrorist activities, resulting in innocent deaths.



No your heart doesn't go out to anyone. So stop the dramaibazi and leave us without your hypocritical comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FenrirX

Can somebody give some comprehensive information about Pakistan ASF.
Your views on their efficiency and performance.


----------



## Aslan

Biryani teray pyar main mainay kya kya na kiya. 


mafiya said:


> Bhai 3-4 ghantai line mai lag kar vote dia tha is shaks ko. DO jalsay attend kiye thai is kai... -.-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

The TTP has a problem with Pakistani military right? Why the heck have the attacked an international airport? 

A terrorist attack is never good. Even though we have differences with Pakistan, but this is really bad. Hope the PAA launch that offensive against TTP and crush them.


----------



## JonAsad

mafiya said:


> IK first response to TTP attack. Pathetic response to begin with. Bhai kabhi to TTP ko condemn kar lai.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475842046000115712
> 
> And then response to Balochistan Incidence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601
> 
> It took 2 hrs to give a pathetic response to TTP attack after tweeting about Balochistan. Grossly disappointed



i am sure after hearing of the attack- going on twitter and satisfying people like you was not the priority of Imran Khan-


----------



## FenrirX

nik22 said:


> I know
> 
> I think it is more like emotional. During time of ttagedy people can't hold their feelings. Of course it is not expected at top level.


Emotional......


----------



## BDforever

JonAsad said:


> i am sure after hearing of the attack- going on twitter and satisfying people like you was not the priority of Imran Khan-


i heard , today morning. terrorist attacked Karachi airport again, is it true ?


----------



## Areesh

Is mulk main sub kuch ho raha hai. Agar kuch nahi ho raha to TTP aur us kai allies kai khilaf operation. And by operation I don't mean just operation in NWA. Operation should be conducted in the whole country along with mining the border. And taking strong foreign policy against Afghans.

Baqi sub ho raha hai is mulk main siwai in cheezon kai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

afriend said:


> Well set of rules, no 1, no reporting of truth, if it dosent fall in line with the government's version


You love geo don't you


----------



## trident2010

RIP to deceased. Hope this will end soon.


----------



## JonAsad

BDforever said:


> i heard , today morning. terrorist attacked Karachi airport again, is it true ?



Nope- we are sweeping the area of any possible remaining terrorists or booby traps- 
firing is precautionary-


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Tshering22 said:


> The TTP has a problem with Pakistani military right? Why the heck have the attacked an international airport?
> 
> A terrorist attack is never good. Even though we have differences with Pakistan, but this is really bad. Hope the PAA launch that offensive against TTP and crush them.


because their handlers sitting in kabul are not only anti military but also anti Pakistan thats why they attacked civil international airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

JonAsad said:


> Nope- we are sweeping the area of any possible remaining terrorists or booby traps-
> firing is precautionary-


What was the reason for latest firing any reports about that ?


----------



## JonAsad

Zarvan said:


> What was the reason for latest firing any reports about that ?





Rashid Mahmood said:


> No terrorist remaining. The recent reports of firing were by Ranger's while checking area's.
> Clearance operation is going on.
> Airport will be handed over to CAA for operations after 1200 hours.
> 
> Media has once again proven to be immature by making up stories, baseless assumptions, and irresponsible reporting in some cases.



Hope you get your answer-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

BDforever said:


> i heard , today morning. terrorist attacked Karachi airport again, is it true ?


nai yara Media chawlian maar rai hai Pakistan ka immaturity by our free media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The items recovered in the search operation from the airport show that these terrorists had plans for a long stay at the airport, probably like a siege situation of a building or aircraft.

1. Food (dry Ration)
2. Lots of ammo
3. Injections used to temporarily freeze blood from wounds.
4. Sat Phones

Thanks to the Army, they were killed in 5 hours....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Defender pk

What shoul be done with these bustards operation or peace talks .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

JonAsad said:


> i am sure after hearing of the attack- going on twitter and satisfying people like you was not the priority of Imran Khan-



Sirjee, It's ins't about satysfying me. It is about his broken record and illogical conclusions that he draw from serious matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

DEPENDER said:


> View attachment 34444
> What shoul be done with these bustards operation or peace talks .......



He is in Afghanistan, so intell operation against him inside Afghanistan required?

What ever we do, we need to seal the boarders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saikumar

rip


----------



## Aslan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The items recovered in the search operation from the airport show that these terrorists had plans for a long stay at the airport, probably like a siege situation of a building or aircraft.
> 
> 1. Food (dry Ration)
> 2. Lots of ammo
> 3. Injections used to temporarily freeze blood from wounds.
> 4. Sat Phones
> 
> Thanks to the Army, they were killed in 5 hours....


The calls made by them sat phones can be traced, right.


----------



## Bombaywalla

^^ who is that disgusting bearded freakshow in the picture (post #1510) above? One should never judge a book by its cover, but this guys looks like a class A terrorist. Vile!


----------



## FenrirX

Have this operation been given any name


----------



## HRK

BDforever said:


> i heard , today morning. terrorist attacked Karachi airport again, is it true ?



old terminal 1 which is situated around 5 km away from the 'Jinnah International Airprot'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Aslan said:


> The calls made by them sat phones can be traced, right.



Yes with the right equipment.


----------



## JonAsad

wth is that?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I have my reasons for saying this, and there is teeny tiny chance that i could be wrong, but TTP did not carryout this attack, or it was carriedout by a group, that is not very close to TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

mafiya said:


> Sirjee, It's ins't about satysfying me. It is about his broken record and illogical conclusions that he draw from serious matters


Their is a thing called compromise ever heard of it???


----------



## fatman17

....so we want to hold 'peace talks'with these goons. these inhuman shits.


----------



## JonAsad

mafiya said:


> Sirjee, It's ins't about satysfying me. It is about his broken record and illogical conclusions that he draw from serious matters



I support Imran Khan minus his policy on terrorism- and now minus blaming every thing on government-
but still he is alot better than others-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

RIP........well done Pak Army....


----------



## Ra'ad

balixd said:


> I have my reasons for saying this, and there is teeny tiny chance that i could be wrong, but TTP did not carryout this attack, or it was carriedout by a group, that is not very close to TTP


TTP claims attack on Karachi airport - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
Didn't they accept responsibility?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

DEPENDER said:


> View attachment 34444
> What shoul be done with these bustards operation or peace talks .......


JoJo


----------



## Amaa'n

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yes with the right equipment.


Exactly, use that, check the origin of weapons, ammunition, we can check the head stamp of manufacturers on the bullet primers, am not blaming anyone, but it is not ppssible to get ammunition from same manufacturer in such huge quantity on the black market..... Check serial numbers on weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FenrirX

JonAsad said:


> wth is that?-


----------



## MM_Haider

Now taliban apologists will start saying that oh.. TTP is playing in foreign hands.. jeez..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

JonAsad said:


> wth is that?-




This an old picture. Google maps does not show latest imagery.
Check the time line on this picture in the red circle on the top left.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Ra'ad said:


> TTP claims attack on Karachi airport - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> Didn't they accept responsibility?


I know, that, that is why i had to write, what i wrote.... TTP had no role in it..... Am not defending them, just trying to take away their pride,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

“We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistan government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” the TTP spokesman said.

Shahidullah Shahid moreover dismissed the Pakistani government's peace talks methodoly as a “tool of war”.

Shahidullah Shahid said the attack was planned much earlier but had been postponed due to the peace talks.

The TTP spokesman in a statement issued to the media said that the attack was also carried out to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone strike.

“We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistani government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid said.

Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was revenge for the army's air strikes in areas along the Afghan border where the insurgents are based.

TTP claims attack on Karachi airport - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## JonAsad

MM_Haider said:


> Now *taliban apologists* will start saying that oh.. TTP is playing in foreign hands.. jeez..



bhai kisi dosray forum per jao yahan koi taliban apologist nai hai-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

balixd said:


> I have my reasons for saying this, and there is teeny tiny chance that i could be wrong, but TTP did not carryout this attack, or it was carriedout by a group, that is not very close to TTP


Have this operation been given any name by the SSG COMMANDOS or PAK ARMY


----------



## Edevelop

Seized Weapons







Dead Bodies of Militants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

JonAsad said:


> wth is that?-




ISPR walo nai kia kaha tha? No plane destroyed. Bar bar is baat ko repeat karo ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Rashid Mahmood said:


> This an old picture. Google maps does not show latest imagery.
> Check the time line on this picture in the red circle on the top left.
> 
> View attachment 34445



ALHAMDOLILLAH-

that fcukin Tarek S. Fatah is spreading false information-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

> Shahidullah Shahid moreover dismissed the Pakistani government's peace talks methodoly as a “tool of war”.



I want this haramzada dead. How much money is being given to ISI? ISI kill this motherfucker please.


----------



## MM_Haider

JonAsad said:


> bhai kisi dosray forum per jao yahan koi taliban apologist nai hai-


just wait and see..


----------



## HRK

balixd said:


> I have my reasons for saying this, and there is teeny tiny chance that i could be wrong, but TTP did not carryout this attack, or it was carriedout by a group, that is not very close to TTP



Its quite understandable the sophistication of attack selection of targets .... all indicates towards the involvement of a proper intelligence agency at least at planing & training level.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rest in Peace. Is it over now ?


----------



## Areesh

JonAsad said:


> ALHAMDOLILLAH-
> 
> that fcukin Tarek S. Fatah is spreading false information-



Yaar tum bhi kis lanati ki baat sun rahai ho!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Thirdfront said:


> Hotel is not big?? Do you know how many rooms were there in Taj and Oberoi? They weren't road side dhabas or airport runways where there is nothing but, well, runways...


Do you know how many acres is airport? I didn't say hotel is not big, i said it's not as big as airport.

Typical jai hind people. Read first before you speak.

Airport is big, hotel is small vs airport is big and hotel is not as big, is different my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Slav Defence said:


> Just saw statement of DG ranger.He stated that weapons caught are Indian.check aj news.
> He further added that they are investigating... they claim to have strong evidences.However,before making final statements they will investigate more.All 10 terrorist are killed while one man caught and it is claimed that he might be one of them. 16 are killed and 12 injured.This is complete apocalypse.
> Pakistan must take strong action and whosoever is involved must be dealt strictly.





WebMaster said:


> India needs to answer why their weapons are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> RAW should be made accountable!





The class of weapons which were recovered from terrorists ( AK's , RPG's and SMG's ) are not even manufactured in India. It is more of a Pavlovian response from your DG rangers similar to one they had when they confiscated weapons from MQM's office.

Talk about Indian weapons when you recover INSAS , MILAN or Uzi SMG's. In the meantime, stop blaming product of your failed strategic depth project on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

mafiya said:


> ISPR walo nai kia kaha tha? No plane destroyed. Bar bar is baat ko repeat karo ab



Karachi Airport Under Terrorist Attack | Page 102

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Ra'ad said:


> TTP claims responsibility. Ur right!


I knew that before, i wasn't predicting, was in news. But i was offering my idea, it is because they want army to start war. After all, what does ttp do other than killing? If peace comes, their business basically shuts down.


----------



## Jango

They apparently had these Factor 8 injections.

Antihemophilic factor (factor VIII) (injection) medical facts from Drugs.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

Misinformation of terrorist still around and inside airport is done by Abb Takk


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Jango

If that brain dead gnja speaks about negotiations one more time, he deserves to be lynched publicly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

nik22 said:


> Whatever he is saying, is comparison really required? Report just came that operation has been relaunched



I was trying to fix confusion. I wasn't comparing at first, but giving original poster point of view. Couple Indians took it as offense and started blabbing something different.


----------



## Stealth

mafiya said:


> ISPR walo nai kia kaha tha? No plane destroyed. Bar bar is baat ko repeat karo ab



oye dhakan ye google Earth ke picture hey jo har 3 - 6 mahenay baad update ki jati hey aur ye update 2 mahenay porani hey hahahahha aur by the way that piece of retired aircraft similar to Gadani Ship breaking yard.. thora bheeja b use kya kar lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

Meanwhile Indian airports have also been put on high alert.....


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> Yaar tum bhi kis lanati ki baat sun rahai ho!!!



listen to all believe in some-


----------



## FenrirX

Aarush said:


> “We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistan government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” the TTP spokesman said.
> 
> Shahidullah Shahid moreover dismissed the Pakistani government's peace talks methodoly as a “tool of war”.
> 
> Shahidullah Shahid said the attack was planned much earlier but had been postponed due to the peace talks.
> 
> The TTP spokesman in a statement issued to the media said that the attack was also carried out to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone strike.
> 
> “We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistani government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid said.
> 
> Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was revenge for the army's air strikes in areas along the Afghan border where the insurgents are based.
> 
> TTP claims attack on Karachi airport - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


They are so pathetic. They don't give a F*** about innocent people instead they kill hundreds even in MASJIDS so believing this dog's bark is nonsense.


----------



## notsuperstitious

MM_Haider said:


> don't forget the Indian weaponry recovered...


 
What Indian weaponry? And why would India give them Indian weaponry???


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

mafiya said:


> ISPR walo nai kia kaha tha? No plane destroyed. Bar bar is baat ko repeat karo ab



there is indeed no plane destroyed Dunyia news showed the photo of the Hanger & planes early in the morning


----------



## Bratva

Stealth said:


> oye dhakan ye google Earth ke picture hey jo har 3 - 6 mahenay baad update ki jati hey aur ye update 2 mahenay porani hey hahahahha aur by the way that piece of retired aircraft similar to Gadani Ship breaking yard.. thora bheeja b use kya kar lolz



Mjhay to SAAB lag raha hai bhai 



HRK said:


> there is indeed no plane destroyed Dunyia news showed the photo of the Hanger & planes early in the morning



Sir jee, I was just saying Keep calm and Believe in ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

cb4 said:


> Seized Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Bodies of Militants



link broken plz post again .....


----------



## Ra'ad

Rude_Striker said:


> Have this operation been given any name by the SSG COMMANDOS or PAK ARMY


Op Pest-hunt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

anonymus said:


> The class of weapons which were recovered from terrorists ( AK's , RPG's and SMG's ) are not even manufactured in India. It is more of a Pavlovian response from your DG rangers similar to one they had when they confiscated weapons from MQM's office.
> 
> Talk about Indian weapons when you recover INSAS , MILAN or Uzi SMG's. In the meantime, stop blaming product of your failed strategic depth project on India.


When the term "Arms n Ammunition " that necessary does not mean assault rifle, pistols etc, they had Rpg, grenades, rifle ammo..... Dont worry we will come up with evidence soon


----------



## JonAsad

Fulcrum15 said:


> They apparently had these Factor 8 injections.
> 
> Antihemophilic factor (factor VIII) (injection) medical facts from Drugs.com



does our jawans carry them?-


----------



## MM_Haider

notsuperstitious said:


> What Indian weaponry? And why would India give them Indian weaponry???



It is all over news! and India will give them to spread terror in Pakistan. It's not a rocket science.


----------



## Pandora

Clearly the target of this operation was to lay waste to couple of passenger jets and considering they couldnt achieve their primary target i would say that due to brilliant done by our ASF Shaheeds and SSG they failed miserably. Plan was to replicate a condition of Karma and mehran base by targeting Planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

An old Google earth is being spread by some people to misguide people.
Google earth imagery is always a couple of years old or in some cases 6 months old.

The correct date of the imagery can be found out by selecting the dateline button and then checking the time line of the imagery on the left top of the page :
This picture being shared on the net of from *17 November 2013*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

JonAsad said:


> listen to all believe in some-



Bhai karachi main 50 kuttai marai thai Tab Tarek Fatah paida hua tha. Us ki to baat kabhi na suno.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

JonAsad said:


> ALHAMDOLILLAH-
> 
> that fcukin Tarek S. Fatah is spreading false information-



Yes this tarek guy is from the same bloodline as of hamid mir....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amitkriit

MM_Haider said:


> It is all over news! and India will give them to spread terror in Pakistan. It's not a rocket science.



They can procure everything locally, even from the Pakistan Army's armoury.


----------



## HRK

mafiya said:


>



link broken .....


----------



## Tshering22

Zarrar Alvi said:


> because their handlers sitting in kabul are not only anti military but also anti Pakistan thats why they attacked civil international airport



That is a very sweeping statement, mate. One of your reporters tweeted that gunmen had got inside an aircraft as well. Why does it look like this was a hijack attempt? 

Because if they really wanted to massacre people, they would simply have to stand in the middle of the terminal building ans blindly fire at everyone. If there have been very limited casualties, their objective and motive was not killing. They wanted to hijack a PIA aircraft most likely.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

JonAsad said:


> does our jawans carry them?-



No our jawans do not carry them.
They have been recovered from the terrorists bodies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

MM_Haider said:


> It is all over news! and India will give them to spread terror in Pakistan. It's not a rocket science.



Keep us out of this! 

Don't tell me it is difficult to acquire Khyber made AK-47s and RPGs in your northwest region. Isn't it simply possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

MM_Haider said:


> It is all over news! and India will give them to spread terror in Pakistan. It's not a rocket science.


 
All over the news? Pls provide credible info.

Also, when its easy to get foreign made weapons easily, why would we give India made weapons???


----------



## JonAsad

smuhs1 said:


> Clearly the target of this operation was to lay waste to couple of passenger jets and considering they couldnt achieve their primary target i would say that due to brilliant done by our ASF Shaheeds and *SSG *they failed miserably. Plan was to replicate a condition of Karma and mehran base by targeting Planes.



No SSG during operation-


----------



## MM_Haider

amitkriit said:


> They can procure everything locally, even from the Pakistan Army's armoury.


not that easy as they can get Indian weapons via Afghanistan.


----------



## suresh1773

ali_raza said:


> indian made weapons recovered


What about the suicide vests which the attackers were wearing.Is it Indian,Amercian,or FATA made

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

mafiya said:


> Mjhay to SAAB lag raha hai bhai



oo mamaa idar kahan say agaya SAAB


----------



## Bratva

amitkriit said:


> They can procure everything locally, even from the Pakistan Army's armoury.



Frontier Corps officially links Afghan intelligence to terror groups in Balochistan

Afghani weapon shipments to Pakistani terrorists. Russian weapons. Who were giving russian weapons to Afghani's?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Rumours out there Cargolux 744, PIA A-310, ATR, Air Blue A-320 destroyed and Thai A-330 damaged.


----------



## Bratva

Stealth said:


> oo mamaa idar kahan say agaya SAAB



Taba Shuda material ab Airplane breaking yaad mai hi rakhay gai naa


----------



## MM_Haider

Tshering22 said:


> Keep us out of this!
> 
> Don't tell me it is difficult to acquire Khyber made AK-47s and RPGs in your northwest region. Isn't it simply possible?


Not that easy now a days. It is more easy to get Indian stuff from Afghanistan.


----------



## Pandora

JonAsad said:


> No SSG during operation-



Who carried out the operation then?


----------



## Aslan

amitkriit said:


> They can procure everything locally, even from the Pakistan Army's armoury.


And yet to some country milk cartons is proof enough. Why oh why the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

JonAsad said:


> No SSG during operation-


Salaam Jon Bhia kaise mizaj hain ji apke ghar me sab ko salam aur bachho ko pyar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 34446
> 
> 
> Karachi Airport Under Terrorist Attack | Page 102



That grounded 747 was broken down almost a year ago ... i witnessed it myself.
It was quit a disturbing sight :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

smuhs1 said:


> Who carried out the operation then?



Rangers and ASF-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Rumours out there Cargolux 744, PIA A-310, ATR, Air Blue A-320 destroyed and Thai A-330 damaged.



They are only rumors.

No visual as of now. I highly doubt it.

Was therre a Thai A-330 there? Didn't see it in the footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Air port needs to have some serious security up gradation first Air Port secuirty guys need to be equipped with Night Vision Goggles and every Air Port should have around 12 Snipers deployed all the time their should be search Towers with two person each one with LMG and one with either Sniper or a good Assault Rifle and it should be announced in near areas of Air Port the person who will come close to 100 meters to Air Port other than the entrance side he or she would be short dead and there should be only on entrance make it a little bigger but only one entrance and also Dogs should be used more for searching areas and some Security guys should all the time walk around the areas of Air Port @Fulcrum15 @Oscar @Aeronaut @Areesh @A.Rafay @Alpha1 @mafiya @Chak Bamu @cb4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FenrirX

Areesh said:


> I want this haramzada dead. How much money is being given to ISI? ISI kill this motherfucker please.


Done


----------



## tomato

Good Job RAW !!


----------



## MM_Haider

Yesterday Taliban's Facebook Page added the video of PNS Mehran Base attackers... this isn't a coincidence... !!


----------



## chhota bheem

Aslan said:


> And yet to some country milk cartons is proof enough. Why oh why the hypocrisy.


Because some counties are not advanced enough to take voice samples as evidence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

ok now they say all aircraft are safe, according to a report submitted to Prime Minister ( ARY News channel. )


----------



## special

MM_Haider said:


> Not that easy now a days. It is more easy to get Indian stuff from Afghanistan.



so pakistani intelligence and security forces failed to catch a single indian weapon.... then it indicates that pakistan SF is good for noting.


----------



## JonAsad

Zarvan said:


> Air port needs to some serious security up gradation first Air Port secuirty guys need to be equipped with Night Vision Goggles and every Air Port should have around 12 Snipers deployed all the time their should be search Towers with two person each one with LMG and one with either *Sniper *or a good Assault Rifle and it should be announced in near areas of Air Port the person who will come close to 100 meters to Air Port other than the entrance side he or she would be short dead and there should be only on entrance make it a little bigger but only one entrance and also *Dogs* should be used more for searching areas and some Security guys should all the time walk around the areas of Air Port



i dont know why we dont have anti terror dogs- They are quite effective and cheap-

and
No one can deny the value of Snipers- hidden one-
During PNS Mehran attack the terrorist sniper martyred three SSG (N) men-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

JonAsad said:


> Rangers and ASF-



+ Karachi police (SIU anti terrorist squad) which manage to kill one terrorist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

cb4 said:


> Rumours out there Cargolux 744, PIA A-310, ATR, Air Blue A-320 destroyed and Thai A-330 damaged.



All the planes and high value assets are safe. TTP failed miserably this time due to an unforgettable effort ASF Shaheeds. Considering amount of Ammo they had they were definitely eyeing some large foreign planes.


----------



## Aslan

chhota bheem said:


> Because some counties are not advanced enough to take voice samples as evidence


Oh some countries are funny, they are very advanced, so advanced that they can read the mind of a pigeon, camel even a donkey. And arrests them on suspicion of being a spy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

Aarush said:


> Meanwhile Indian airports have also been put on high alert.....


Oh come on 
Why


----------



## Amaa'n

HRK said:


> Its quite understandable the sophistication of attack selection of targets .... all indicates towards the involvement of a proper intelligence agency at least at planing & training level.


Basically, one the reasons am saying so isbthat, in past attacks, Terrorists would claim the responsibility right in the beginning or somewhere towards the climax of operation, these guys dont wait but in this attack they have waited fof a while to come up with a claim....... 
Another thing worth noting is that, in a statement it was said fear us as we will carryout more attack like these..... When we all know that TTP groups are busy fighting eachother, that puts them in a week spot from negotiating point of view, and they dont like that, so in order to put them back in the game, they make a claim... And givt is pissing in it undies... 
Moving on further, back jn 2007when ttp was not that much of a group, was claiming responsibility for attacks, they didnt even had connection with, but that gavve them more recognition...... 
These days they are are going down so this was their chance to gain it back....... 
Who carried out the attack and why not take responsibility? Well lets wait for the investigation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

MM_Haider said:


> Yesterday Taliban's Facebook Page added the video of PNS Mehran Base attackers... this isn't a coincidence... !!



PTA won't take action this cr@p. Also nobody would track IP's of these assholes to eliminate them. After all this is Pakistan.


----------



## MM_Haider

Areesh said:


> PTA won't take action this cr@p. Also nobody would track IP's of these assholes to eliminate them. After all this is Pakistan.



I reported this page and I urge all of friends to report it. PTA is BS..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

KARACHI: Several made-in-India injections have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport, Samaa reports.

Our correspondent said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 18 people including nine security personnel.

All the ten militants died following operation of the security forces.

Sources said that recovered injections are made in India giving rise to suspicion about Indian involvement in the attack.

However, Pakistan authorities have not yet confirmed this and have said they are investigating the issue. – Samaa
Karachi attack: Several made-in-India injections recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> PTA won't take action this cr@p. Also nobody would track IP's of these assholes to eliminate them. After all this is Pakistan.



Pakistan government used all its resources to block Pakistani band "Laal" facebook page- thats shows the priorities-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Aslan said:


> And yet to some country milk cartons is proof enough. Why oh why the hypocrisy.



No our proof was, we caught your man alive, your New channels filmed his family accepting his identity..your interior minister accepted the terrorist attack was carried out from your soil, your NIA carried out independent investigation and incarcerated some of your country men involved in the attacks.

*Here so far, all your DG ranger has, given is some oblique reference to Indian weapons..what are these weapons, how do you know they are Indian..do they Indian ordinance factory marking and serials number on them..where are the pictures? *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> They are only rumors.
> 
> No visual as of now. I highly doubt it.
> 
> Was therre a Thai A-330 there? Didn't see it in the footage.


Wait till evening, i will confirm you about that in PM, but what i have been told is there has been some damage. But not confirmed yet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

JonAsad said:


> i dont know why we dont have anti terror dogs- They are quite effective and cheap-
> 
> and
> No one can deny the value of Snipers- hidden one-
> During PNS Mehran attack the terrorist sniper martyred three SSG (N) men-


Yes we need Snipers and Dogs should be used all the time and around 8 Men Patrolling team with 8 dogs should all the time patrol around Air Port and the person who comes dangerously close I mean to maximum 50 meters to 100 meters he or she should be shot dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Aslan said:


> Oh some countries are funny, they are very advanced, so advanced that they can read the mind of a pigeon, camel even a donkey. And arrests them on suspicion of being a spy.


Oh someone seems to be hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Areesh said:


> PTA won't take action this cr@p. Also nobody would track IP's of these assholes to eliminate them. After all this is Pakistan.


I reported a page and actually Facebook took action and they shut down the page



chhota bheem said:


> Oh someone seems to be hurt.


Don't worry if Indians involvement is confirmed soon you Indians would get hurt a lot by some unknown forces


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> there was a chopper earlier in the sky, not sure which one it was - all cooms were switched to other frequencies ----
> 
> Nighthawk 21: signed off - ALLAH Hafiz



NH21 came back on commercial freq?


----------



## Bratva

Punjabi Taliban behind major attacks: says wife of slain chief
Salis bin PerwaizThursday, December 15, 2011 
From Print Edition

She also revealed that the group had planned a suicide attack on the Ashura procession this year. Future targets of the group included the Jinnah International Airport and Karachi’s Oil Terminal.

Punjabi Taliban behind major attacks, - thenews.com.pk

Planning exists to attack karachi airport as far as 2010. No wonder they knew every corner and which one to exploit


----------



## suresh1773

American Pakistani said:


> PAF should bombard RAW terrorist hideouts in Afghanistan, where this all weapons come from.


This is not the first or last time,a Airport has been attacked.Well How did the Armed terrorist entered the Airport,what were security guards doing,were they groping in the dark or munching peanuts.One should not forget,the same terrorist were trained by Pakistan's ISI for some strategic depth in Afghanistan & Kashmir.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Bombaywalla said:


> ^^ who is that disgusting bearded freakshow in the picture (post #1510) above? One should never judge a book by its cover, but this guys looks like a class A terrorist. Vile!


thats afghan agencies beloved Mullah Fazallulah TTP new Ameer


----------



## special

Aslan said:


> Oh some countries are funny, they are very advanced, so advanced that they can read the mind of a pigeon, camel even a donkey. And arrests them on suspicion of being a spy.



it is not because of reading mind.. it is because one of india's neighboring terrorist country use pigeons for surveillance in indian territory buy placing cameras on pigeons, it is not their fault as they don't have satellites or good UAV to do the job. countres like india's neighboring country has only this option left... india even find out their method...


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Wait till evening, i will confirm you about that in PM, but what i have been told is there has been some damage. But not confirmed yet



Yeh phir kamra ki tarah chupanay to nhn lagay?

Will be waiting.


----------



## Kesang

and still Pakistani government blocking anti taliban pages, forum and blogs.


----------



## notsuperstitious

ares said:


> No our proof was, we caught your man alive, your New channels filmed his family accepting his identity..your interior minister accepted the terrorist attack was carried out from your soil, your NIA carried out independent investigation and incarcerated some of your country men involved in the attacks.
> 
> *Here so far, all your DG ranger has, given is some oblique reference to Indian weapons..what are these weapons, how do you know they are Indian..do they Indian ordinance factory marking and serials number on them..where are the pictures? *


 
Pictures of Indian weapons means nothing BTW. Anyone can post those or stage a drama to discredit TTP.


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> @Fulcrum15 just searching around for the info - i was wrong, these are :
> Russian VOG-25 40mm Grenade



Fckng hell...they had Grenade Launchers?


----------



## FenrirX

chhota bheem said:


> Oh someone seems to be hurt.


The Funny guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyu


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> KARACHI: Several made-in-India injections have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport, Samaa reports.
> 
> Our correspondent said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 18 people including nine security personnel.
> 
> All the ten militants died following operation of the security forces.
> 
> Sources said that recovered injections are made in India giving rise to suspicion about Indian involvement in the attack.
> 
> However, Pakistan authorities have not yet confirmed this and have said they are investigating the issue. – Samaa
> Karachi attack: Several made-in-India injections recovered




Did Ch Nisar hold press conference yet or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Kesang said:


> and still Pakistani government blocking anti taliban pages, forum and blogs.



Because it is not Nawaz that controls the government. The higher authority has vested interests in the 'good' taliban aka Afghan Taliban.

Technically all these groups have to be dealt with but with multiple power centres, there is no cohesion there. Call it a more chaotic version of the problem we had in the last 10 years.


----------



## fawwaxs

Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Zarvan said:


> KARACHI: Several made-in-India injections have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport, Samaa reports.
> 
> Our correspondent said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 18 people including nine security personnel.
> 
> All the ten militants died following operation of the security forces.
> 
> Sources said that recovered injections are made in India giving rise to suspicion about Indian involvement in the attack.
> 
> However, Pakistan authorities have not yet confirmed this and have said they are investigating the issue. – Samaa
> Karachi attack: Several made-in-India injections recovered




Blood clotting medicines are not exactly illegal commodities, specially Indian pharmaceutical are available over the counter in many countries, including your's.

I am sure the dates and dry fruits they were carrying were plucked in Saudi Arabia..does that saudi's are involved in the attack too?
Or the Petrol in their petrol bombs was bought in Pakistan ..does that mean Pakistani govt is involved in the attack also??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chhota bheem

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry if Indians involvement is confirmed soon you Indians would get hurt a lot by some unknown forces


Please @zarvi dont be tough ,we are already scared.
The problem with you guys is,you feel that you are the center of the world.and the whole world is against you.
I am sure you will never find any evidence against India,because we are not involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Leader said:


> Did Ch Nisar hold press conference yet or not?


No not yet these are the things which were shown to media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

MM_Haider said:


> not that easy as they can get Indian weapons via Afghanistan.





Zarvan said:


> KARACHI: Several made-in-India injections have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport, Samaa reports.
> 
> Our correspondent said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 18 people including nine security personnel.
> 
> All the ten militants died following operation of the security forces.
> 
> Sources said that recovered injections are made in India giving rise to suspicion about Indian involvement in the attack.
> 
> However, Pakistan authorities have not yet confirmed this and have said they are investigating the issue. – Samaa
> Karachi attack: Several made-in-India injections recovered




* LOL*



balixd said:


> When the term "Arms n Ammunition " that necessary does not mean assault rifle, pistols etc, they had Rpg, grenades, rifle ammo..... Dont worry we will come up with evidence soon



Looks like it was only some Indian made drugs which sent your DG in Zie ebil India rant.

Probably you people know that India has largest Pharmaceutical industry for generic drugs in the world. It would be a surprising if drugs are not India made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

2.


balixd said:


> I know, that, that is why i had to write, what i wrote.... TTP had no role in it..... Am not defending them, just trying to take away their pride,



1.TTP is a umbrella group...so their claim is valid, attackers were hardcore uzbeks based in north/south wazristan safe havens.
2.indian or any agency arent stupid kids that will give their own weapons, if you find indian weapons it would mean they arent behind it....
3. all weapons used are readily available in FATA
4. no go areas in karachi is the reason
5. such no return suicide mission are usually done by foreign militants of wazristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Tshering22 said:


> *Because it is not Nawaz that controls the government. The higher authority has vested interests in the 'good' taliban aka Afghan Taliban.*
> 
> Technically all these groups have to be dealt with but with multiple power centres, there is no cohesion there. Call it a more chaotic version of the problem we had in the last 10 years.



FYI nawaz is in favor of talks while army is against it- wakeup-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> Yes we need Snipers and Dogs should be used all the time and around 8 Men Patrolling team with 8 dogs should all the time patrol around Air Port and the person who comes dangerously close I mean to maximum 50 meters to 100 meters he or she should be shot dead



bring a thousand dogs and snipers, attacks will still happen...the only solution is to kill the source, with whom we have peace accords


----------



## Jango

That a$$hole Prof Ibrahim of the negotiating team saying that this was a bcklash of PAF bombing of Waziristan. Govt should have negotiated.

Now we should negotiate.

What an utter idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## suresh1773

Fulcrum15 said:


> All the news channels now saying that Indian made weapons recovered.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what sort.


Indian made weapons recovered?.What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Was it Indian made.This is not the first or last time,an airport has been attacked.How did the Armed attackers entered the Airport,what were the security guards doing.Whether the Weapons are Indian or Russian make,it hardly matters.Nothing is safe in Pakistan even your courts.


----------



## Areesh

Fulcrum15 said:


> That a$$hole Prof Ibrahim of the negotiating team saying that this was a bcklash of PAF bombing of Waziristan. Govt should have negotiated.
> 
> Now we should negotiate.
> 
> What an utter idiot.



Yaar is BC ki target killing karai koi. Where are all the target killers when you need them?


----------



## gslv mk3

mafiya said:


> Who were giving russian weapons to Afghani's?



How does that make them Indian ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Fckng hell...they had Grenade Launchers?


Packing preety heavy, rpg, tnt, hand grenade, 40mm grenades... They were in it for some serious fun


----------



## fawwaxs

Airport is clear now and flights will resume from 4pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@Fulcrum15 

Cross post:



anonymus said:


> The class of weapons which were recovered from terrorists ( AK's , RPG's and SMG's ) are not even manufactured in India. It is more of a Pavlovian response from your DG rangers similar to one they had when they confiscated weapons from MQM's office.
> 
> Talk about Indian weapons when you recover INSAS , MILAN or Uzi SMG's. In the meantime, stop blaming product of your failed strategic depth project on India.



1.Weapons were not Made in India.

2. Only drugs were made in India which is not surprising.


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

no option other than OPERATION against these TTP terrorists.


----------



## Aslan

ares said:


> No our proof was, we caught your man alive, your New channels filmed his family accepting his identity..your interior minister accepted the terrorist attack was carried out from your soil, your NIA carried out independent investigation and incarcerated some of your country men involved in the attacks.
> 
> *Here so far, all your DG ranger has, given is some oblique reference to Indian weapons..what are these weapons, how do you know they are Indian..do they Indian ordinance factory marking and serials number on them..where are the pictures? *


DG ranger is not a lay man off the street like u and I. If he is saying something he is saying it with some authority. Remember ur army flashing Pakistani currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

GL is visible in following pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*yaar WTH with Pakistanis ??? If RAW did this so what ?? That what RAW IS that what CIA is.... now for WHAT ISI is ???? do the same and give the clear answer simple..... *


----------



## Zarvan

ziaulislam said:


> bring a thousand dogs and snipers, attacks will still happen...the only solution is to kill the source, with whom we have peace accords


I know but if the attackers are detected and killed 100 meters away that is always good thing to happen


----------



## Rahul9090

_We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistani government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages."_
- Pak Taliban spokesman Shahidullah Shahid


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Its a staged attack...executed with help of the so called Non State Actors.

An Airstrip that is used by Private jets, attacked when no one could have been possibly using the Airstrip apart from dogs.... ensuring no Civilian casualties...even better no Terrorist got arrested alive, so no one could possible know the truth behind the attack.


----------



## Amaa'n

anonymus said:


> * LOL*
> 
> Looks like it was only some Indian made drugs which sent your DG in Zie ebil India rant.
> 
> Probably you people know that India has largest Pharmaceutical industry for generic drugs in the world. It would be a surprising if drugs are not India made.


Yes my dear, that is the best reply, setting back to rants when you dont have something solid, when any explosive, weapon is imported, in this 40mm grenades rpg, grenades, for local inventory armies put theirnown serial numbers, they paint them rather then stamp, so dont worry my dear, no one is accusing India, we are just saying Indian weapons are found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FenrirX

special said:


> it is not because of reading mind.. it is because one of india's neighboring terrorist country use pigeons for surveillance in indian territory buy placing cameras on pigeons, it is not their fault as they don't have satellites or good UAV to do the job. countres like india's neighboring country has only this option left... india even find out their method...


O watch it when you call somebody terrorist. We lost thousands of our brothers and sisters in this fight against terrorism and you still call us terrorist.Terrorism is what your army is doing in KASHMIR,your intelligence in Baluchistan,your pm in Gujarat.
Can you deny this ???
yes u can,coz its your nature.
And we have UAVs but unfortunately you know nothing:p.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Rude_Striker said:


> The Funny guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyu


Its irritating when "shehar basa nahi our bhikari agayah"
The operations are still on and some start blaming Us.


----------



## Amaa'n

ziaulislam said:


> 2.
> 
> 1.TTP is a umbrella group...so their claim is valid, attackers were hardcore uzbeks based in north/south wazristan safe havens.
> 2.indian or any agency arent stupid kids that will give their own weapons, if you find indian weapons it would mean they arent behind it....
> 3. all weapons used are readily available in FATA
> 4. no go areas in karachi is the reason
> 5. such no return suicide mission are usually done by foreign militants of wazristan


Am well aware of all these things and i never said india is behind it for sure, but when indian made weapons are found in huge quantity, that does raise some eye brows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Indians behaving like losers like always. Nobody is accusing you or your country right now. No need to get so defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## suresh1773

Karla M said:


> this is a horrible thing... i would even say worse than attacking an embassy...(in the sense that attacking an embassy sends a clear message of being against the government of that country) but an International airport as important as Karachi's??? against civilians of all around the world and even Pakistanis
> 
> So... if neither TTP or MQM because this is such a well-coordinated attack... who else could it be?
> is it fair to blame Uzbeks just because some people said they had uzbeks features? are they well armed and have access to intel?
> 
> Is it contained already?
> here i just get 30 secs of CNN "informing"


Forget Embassies,Well NOBODY & nothing is safe in Pakistan,u name it whether it Army check posts,Jails,prisons,Religious places of worship,Airports,Naval bases,political rallies,Police recruitment centres,Even courts have been attacked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Aslan said:


> DG ranger is not a lay man off the street like u and I. If he is saying something he is saying it with some authority. Remember ur army flashing Pakistani currency.



If Indian army can flash something as petite as Pakistani currency..least of all your DG ranger, could have done is flash these Indian weapons to cameras, while he was making these claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Packing preety heavy, rpg, tnt, hand grenade, 40mm grenades... They were in it for some serious fun



They were looking to stay for a long time.

The first time I have heard about those injections being used by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*11:45am*

A senior intelligence official says it appears militants had aimed to hijack a plane that passengers were boarding at the main terminal, but that when they were repelled they went on the rampage.

“The passenger plane at Jinnah terminal was their target and when they failed to reach there they destroyed two private terminals in frustration,” he says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...7QzrR1Dd9eA7-V8xMYAheiA&bvm=bv.68445247,d.c2E


----------



## tarrar




----------



## Aslan

ares said:


> If Indian army can flash something as petite as Pakistani currency..least of all your DG ranger, could have done is flash these Indian weapons to cameras, while he was making these claims.


He dont work for u, and its not his job to satisfy u indians at every point. The proof if any is available will be handed over to the gov that has to do the job. Unlike ur country that makes up her mind on everything that it is done by Pakistan, and then lets lose dogs like arnab to bark on media. Wait, and lets see. And one more thing, the DG said the weapons were of indian origin, no that indians did it. So whats ur issue.


----------



## MKI 30

Stealth said:


> *yaar WTH with Pakistanis ??? If RAW did this so what ?? That what RAW IS that what CIA is.... now for WHAT ISI is ???? do the same and give the clear answer simple..... *



You and your R&AW phobia. Where is the evidence? How is it that you without any evidence you blame R&AW? Your ISI already started playing the game with the Herat attack. You know counter operations is not just the cup of tea of ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

RIP to dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Muhammad Omar said:


> Indian weapons which are recovered were also the same weapons used by attackers of Mehran Base


What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATa.These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked


----------



## JonAsad

chhota bheem said:


> Its irritating when "shehar basa nahi our *bhikari *agayah"
> The operations are still on and some start blaming Us.



yh lo 10 rupee or ja k apna kaam ker- khamakha demagh na khapa-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Rahi812 said:


> The reason is PM has already made lots of mess with his army chief. Now he has to request his army chief instead of doing a counter attack on PM house, please do something in Karachi.
> 
> Anyways Nawaz Sharif is good in mishandling the situations. You will see in coming days, how he will convert bad situation in Karachi to worse.



The day a PM of a nation has to ' request' his COAS to act to safe the country the nation is doomed.


----------



## tarrar

How the hell did these rented bastards enter the Airport? where was the police & Air port security? Warning was already send by Intel Agencies of possible major terrorist attack to all provinces, so why was the politicians favorite police sleeping? time to sack Mr. Bean & team of bastards.


----------



## FenrirX

anonymus said:


> * LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably you people know that India has largest Pharmaceutical industry for drugs in the world. It would be a surprising if drugs are not India made.


Keep molding and folding this issue.Keep trying to create confusion but if india is involved it won't get away with it.There surely will be reaction from _____.


----------



## MKI 30

Taliban Commander takes responsibility and Pakistanis blame R&AW. Now that is what you call a Phobia.


----------



## Windjammer

smuhs1 said:


> Clearly the target of this operation was to lay waste to couple of passenger jets and considering they couldnt achieve their primary target i would say that due to brilliant done by our ASF Shaheeds and SSG they failed miserably. Plan was to replicate a condition of Karma and mehran base by targeting Planes.


Desperate measures by the scumbags, they entered through the least sensitive area (Still a security lapse) didn't achieve any of their objectives, we indeed lost some valuable lives but i guess that's the price we have been paying for last few years, most of the casualties suffered were in the initial assault, apart from causing extensive damage, most probably their main objective was to hijack some airliners and hold passenger hostage as bargaining chips.
Due to timely and determined response by our forces, all the terrorists and their plans laid wasted...... Payback time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## suresh1773

MKI 30 said:


> You and your R&AW phobia. Where is the evidence? How is it that you without any evidence you blame R&AW? Your ISI already started playing the game with the Herat attack. You know counter operations is not just the cup of tea of ISI.


Whether it is CIA,KGB,RAW OR RIPE,These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> I know but if the attackers are detected and killed 100 meters away that is always good thing to happen


according to news they entered via fake IDs..that tell you something

lets hope, we have no suprises in details this time...its a reaction for us giving a deadline of 15 days in wazristan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

JonAsad said:


>



this clearly shows the logistic support... Ch Nisar and govt of Pakistan must take up the issue with India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Aslan said:


> He dont work for u, and its not his job to satisfy u indians at every point. The proof if any is available will be handed over to the gov that has to do the job. Unlike ur country that makes up her mind on everything that it is done by Pakistan, and then lets lose dogs like arnab to bark on media. Wait, and lets see. And one more thing, the DG said the weapons were of indian origin, no that indians did it. So whats ur issue.



No he works for you, and you will have to face the subsequent embarrassment..will be waiting for these proofs..just like we are waiting for proof of other Indian attacks in Pakistan, proof of which, will be given to us at the "right time" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

third eye said:


> The day a PM of a nation has to ' request' his COAS to act to safe the country the nation is doomed.


Lol- dont talk rubbish phuleez-
Safeguarding of airports is the duty of local police force and ASF- not army-
If army units are needed then PM of a nation has to call COAS to provide them-
whats wrong in that?-


----------



## Bratva

Two private terminals destroyed *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

We must tell india, this is not the way forward, hold them responsible or else this will continue..


----------



## MKI 30

suresh1773 said:


> Whether it is CIA,KGB,RAW OR RIPE,These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked.



Right. But they can't see beyond their hate right? Fact is Pakistanis are getting bitten by the same snake they fed all these years. When they turn against Pakistani State they become R&AW agents. Fact is Pakistan has lost control of its major cities. The more they pound these terrorists the more of them gonna pop up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Stealth said:


> *yaar WTH with Pakistanis ??? If RAW did this so what ?? That what RAW IS that what CIA is.... now for WHAT ISI is ???? do the same and give the clear answer simple..... *



When our country is run by incompetent & sold out politicians, who don't want to see or recognize the enemies of Pakistan then ISI or Army can't do anything. Let me be clear here Intel Agencies had already send out warning for possible terrorists attacks to all provinces, so it was Ministry of Interiors job led by Mr. Bean to protect sensitive locations but our thousands of crappy political police is busy protecting corrupt & sold politician. Blame Mr. Bean & his team of bastards not ISI or Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

mafiya said:


> Two private terminals destroyed *







which building is this?-


----------



## gslv mk3

Rude_Striker said:


> Keep molding and folding this issue.Keep trying to create confusion but if india is involved it won't get away with it.There surely will be reaction from _____.



At first,your armed forces claimed they have recovered 'Indian weapons'..what happened now.


----------



## graphican

*Terrorists and their sponsors will pay.. I trust this person in my Avatar. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

JonAsad said:


> yh lo 10 rupee or ja k apna kaam ker- khamakha demagh na khapa-


Cant blame you or the one who thanked your post,thats comprehension problem.


----------



## gslv mk3

Leader said:


> We must tell india, this is not the way forward, hold them responsible or else this will continue..



Give me proofs about Indian involvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> When our country is run by incompetent & sold out politicians, who don't want to see or recognize the enemies of Pakistan then ISI or Army can't do anything. Let me be clear here Intel Agencies had already send out warning for possible terrorists attacks to all provinces, so it was Ministry of Interiors job led by Mr. Bean to protect sensitive locations but our thousands of crappy political police is busy protecting corrupt & sold politician. Blame Mr. Bean & his team of bastards not ISI or Army.



well the army didnt see its two Colonel getting attacked in GHQ city, so lets not play partisan here.


----------



## FenrirX

chhota bheem said:


> Its irritating when "shehar basa nahi our bhikari agayah"
> The operations are still on and some start blaming Us.


 sheher to kab ka bas gia hy par bhikari nhi wo ain gy wo


----------



## danger007

lol ... Some one claimed attack is due to operation in Waz. .. but still trolls ranting on India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKI 30

Leader said:


> We must tell india, this is not the way forward, hold them responsible or else this will continue..



Bring us the evidence or STFU. You think only you can play the dirty game? Please enjoy getting bitten by the snake you fed all these years. Hurts isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

gslv mk3 said:


> Give me proofs about Indian involvement.



the weapons seized from dead terrorists are indian, so are the medical kits.. the issue must be taken up to the indian authority to check who is supplying this to terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

MKI 30 said:


> Right. But they can't see beyond their hate right? Fact is Pakistanis are getting by the same snake they fed all these years. When they turn against Pakistani State they become R&AW agents. Fact is Pakistan has lost control of its major cities. The more they pound these terrorists the more of them gonna pop up.



Up to some extent you are right, but its mainly politicians fault for ruining & worsening the situation, PPP failed completely & allowed terrorists to roam freely in Pakistan & to Dajjal CJ made it even more worse. Look what PML-N is doing now.


----------



## Dubious

Can someone please update me please!!


----------



## gslv mk3

Leader said:


> the weapons seized from dead terrorists are indian, so are the medical kits.. the issue must be taken up to the indian authority to check who is supplying this to terrorist.



Which weapons you seized were made in India ? How did they find it was made in India ? 

Medicines aren't illegal commodity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

MKI 30 said:


> Bring us the evidence or STFU. You think only you can play the dirty game? Please enjoy getting bitten by the snake you fed all these years. Hurts isn't it?



your premier Modi is a known terrorist, modi is just showing his colors, dont expect us to sit idle, if you want to play this game, you are vulnerable..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

MKI 30 said:


> Bring us the evidence or STFU. You think only you can play the dirty game? Please enjoy getting bitten by the snake you fed all these years. Hurts isn't it?



Today you are feeding these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKI 30

graphican said:


> *Terrorists and their sponsors will pay.. I trust this person in my Avatar. *



Inshallah, the more you kill the more heads are gonna pop up. Pakistan is pretty messed up right now. The person in your avatar has security right? But what about the common Pakistanis? Fact is Pakistanis would have to pay the brunt of their ISI handlers. But your country your game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

ares said:


> No he works for you, and you will have to face the subsequent embarrassment..will be waiting for these proofs..just like we are waiting for proof of other Indian attacks in Pakistan, proof of which, will be given to us at the "right time" .


If my memory serves me right proof was given during Musharafs time. @Windjammer can u please elaborate,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> We must tell india, this is not the way forward, hold them responsible or else this will continue..



From whom are you expecting to do that Indian & US slave nora PML-N & gadari PPP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Leader said:


> your premier Modi is a known terrorist, modi is just showing his colors, dont expect us to sit idle, if you want to play this game, you are vulnerable..


no one gives damn about your rant... first look out the terrorist camps in your country. .. you guys talking like there is no terrorist in your country. .. before blaming others look at your back...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

i want to see dead terrorists- can some one post the photos?-


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> From whom are you expecting to do that Indian & US slave nora PML-N & gadari PPP?



I am just saying, if we act united, we will push them to corner, or expose them to those who still blindly support them.. I believe that if foreign hand is involved, our defence should go pro-active and get things done in their own way, to achieve this, we must push the govt in place to give orders.. nawaz sharif must act... simple !



danger007 said:


> no one gives damn about your rant... first look out the terrorist camps in your country. .. you guys talking like there is no terrorist in your country. .. before blaming others look at your back...



Its a fact, your prime minister is world known hindu terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Aslan said:


> If my memory serves me right proof was given during Musharafs time. @Windjammer can u please elaborate,



Tons of proof was given during Gen. Musharraf's time & even during SWA operation, tons of proof was given on Indian involvement to gadaris PPP but they didn't do anything because their objective was to harm Pakistan & now PML-N is doing the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKI 30

Leader said:


> your premier Modi is a known terrorist, modi is just showing his colors, dont expect us to sit idle, if you want to play this game, you are vulnerable..



Spare me the rant. We can play the game better than you my friend. But i say action speak louder than words. And you sure got lot of action today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chhota bheem

Leader said:


> your premier Modi is a known terrorist, modi is just showing his colors, dont expect us to sit idle, if you want to play this game, you are vulnerable..


ok let me play along with you,yes we did it in responce to your failed Indian embassey attack in Afganistan,now imaging a failed attempt gets you this reposnce,you can try again and wait for a responce.


----------



## Windjammer

MKI 30 said:


> Inshallah, the more you kill the more heads are gonna pop up. Pakistan is pretty messed up right now. The person in your avatar has security right? But what about the common Pakistanis? Fact is Pakistanis would have to pay the brunt of their ISI handlers. But your country your game.


Something like we see in IOK . Right. ... seems you are not practicing what you preach.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKI 30

tarrar said:


> Today you are feeding these terrorists.



Evidence Please. YAWN.


----------



## Leader

chhota bheem said:


> ok let me play along with you,yes we did it in responce to your failed Indian embassey attack in Afganistan,now imaging a failed attempt gets you this reposnce,you can try again and wait for a responce.



terrorist extremist alert !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

danger007 said:


> no one gives damn about your rant... first look out the terrorist camps in your country. .. you guys talking like there is no terrorist in your country. .. *before blaming others look at your back*...


We never denied it...We are asking who the hell is funding them and why! Now if we find Indian supplies on terrorist what do you expect us to do or say? The camel from the mountains did it? Grow a brain... Indians cry like babies and suddenly even find NICOP issued Identity cards on blown up terrorists and point at ISI at once while finding weapons of Indian origin is like I dont know pointing to the chicken shit instead? Why the masked double standards? Call a spade a spade for once!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

JonAsad said:


> Lol- dont talk rubbish phuleez-
> Safeguarding of airports is the duty of local police force and ASF- not army-
> If army units are needed then PM of a nation has to call COAS to provide them-
> whats wrong in that?-



Nothing at all.

A PM orders & does not ' request'. 

Thats what my point is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Leader 

Which were these Indian made weapons?how would you know whether its Indian or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> They were looking to stay for a long time.
> 
> The first time I have heard about those injections being used by them.


Its confirmed.... No Planes destroyed, all assets are safe, though cargo terminal destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Factor VIII Injections were recovered from terrorists killed during Karachi Airport Attack--- These Injections are mostly used by Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

gslv mk3 said:


> @Leader
> 
> Which were these Indian made weapons?how would you know whether its Indian or not ?


Serial numbers on tge weapons, grenades and manufacturer's stamp on bullets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Its confirmed.... No Planes destroyed, all assets are safe, though cargo terminal destroyed


thanks!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKI 30

Windjammer said:


> Something like we see in IOK . Right. ... seems you are not practicing what you preach.



You tried your best to cause trouble in Kashmir. But you are running out of gas my friend. The more you peek into others houses the more your own house gonna get destroyed.


----------



## special

Rude_Striker said:


> O watch it when you call somebody terrorist. We lost thousands of our brothers and sisters in this fight against terrorism and you still call us terrorist.Terrorism is what your army is doing in KASHMIR,your intelligence in Baluchistan,your pm in Gujarat.
> Can you deny this ???
> yes u can,coz its your nature.
> And we have UAVs but unfortunately you know nothing:p.



the terrorism in pakistan is just a back-fire of thing pakistan had done in the past, noting to do with any other country. ISI and pakistan army is still support terrorism.... ISI still plans 26/11 type attack india. your country never change.. terrorism now become a part of you foreign policy. kashmir insurgency is started by pakistan.. the deaths and the unrest in kashmir is because of pakistan. if they don't support terrorism in kashmir then kashmir will be a peaceful state. our PM done is just give a go ahead order to kill some pakistani national heroes.. BLA is in pakistan from 1947. india had noting to with it. even if india support them then that is just a retaliation form india for the pakistan's terror sponsoring in kashmir and other part in india. 

pakistan is using birds to for surveillance





i now very well aware of your UAV capability in the past and present..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Leader said:


> the weapons seized from dead terrorists are indian, so are the medical kits.. the issue must be taken up to the indian authority to check who is supplying this to terrorist.


If they are indeed Indians then we will answer in the language they understand, believe me we have just the right guy in the HQs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Akheilos said:


> thanks!!


I was curious myself after scene from last night, but all good on the planes side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> I am just saying, if we act united, we will push them to corner, or expose them to those who still blindly support them.. I believe that if foreign hand is involved, our defence should go pro-active and get things done in their own way, to achieve this, we must push the govt in place to give orders.. nawaz sharif must act... simple !
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fact, your prime minister is world known hindu terrorist.



The Army they want to act freely because they know the enemy well but nora ganja league will not allow this to happen & even army knows this well, these politicians with their english debates have wasted a lot of time.

The fact is these politicians they don't want to get disturbed during corruption, they have no love for Pakistan. Pak Army will have to take over but first they will have to warn the politicians & given them time to handle the situation if they fail, which they will then Army needs to act accordingly. Pakistan is more important not the constitution. 

Gen. Raheel should stop walking on Gen. Kayanis corrupt foot print, he needs to think about Pakistan not DEMOCRAZY, as it has only brought blood & pain to Pakistan.


----------



## Dubious

What is wrong with BBC? 58 misn ago it announced gun fires re assumed! Is it settled yet? 

'Gunfire resumes' at Karachi airport after deadly raid

Gunfire has reportedly resumed at Pakistan's biggest airport after an attack by gunmen that left at least 23 people dead on Sunday night.

*The attack took place at a terminal used for cargo and VIP flights at Karachi's international airport.* Many of those killed were airport staff.

Fresh violence broke out hours after the army said it had retaken control and all 10 attackers had been killed.

Pakistan's Taliban said they had carried out the assault.

Shahidullah Shahid, a Taliban spokesman, was quoted as saying by Reuters on Monday: "It is a message to the Pakistan government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages."

The dead terminal staff were said to be mostly security guards from the Airport Security Force (ASF) but also airline workers. At least 14 people were wounded.

All flights are being diverted to other airports.

Analysts say the attack further undermines Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's attempt at initiating peace talks with the Taliban.

The negotiations have made little headway since February. Critics have argued that they could allow the militants to regroup and gain strength.

*Ok soo which bastard supposed to land or take off that needed to be killed or "rescued" ??*


----------



## Spring Onion

Panther 57 said:


> It is necessary to analyse the situation at macro level. Mere acceptance of responsibility does not close the chapter. We have to fit the pieces of jigsaw to identify who is our enemy. Country where weapons/ammo was produced, Mir Jafer/Mir Sadiq in our ranks, country of origin of terrorist, etc. @batmannow @BATMAN @Secur @Spring Onion



1. Agree analyzing the situation to pick all pieces 

2. it doesn't matter who is producer/manufacturer of arms they are using its more important to cut off their resources which help them buying these.
3. Yes finding mir jaffars is important to block their way


----------



## danger007

Leader said:


> I am just saying, if we act united, we will push them to corner, or expose them to those who still blindly support them.. I believe that if foreign hand is involved, our defence should go pro-active and get things done in their own way, to achieve this, we must push the govt in place to give orders.. nawaz sharif must act... simple !
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fact, your prime minister is world known hindu terrorist.


so is your country... The fact instead and before knowing truth .. you guys are blaming India .. and wishing for revenge. that is nothing but terrorist mentality ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKI 30

Look at them jumping on R&AW and MODI. Now do you even blame India for power shortage?


----------



## gslv mk3

balixd said:


> Serial numbers on tge weapons, grenades and manufacturer's stamp on bullets



no photos released ?


----------



## Leader

a dead terrorist @JonAsad he looks afghani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

Leader said:


> terrorist extremist alert !


Always knew some had comprehension problems with word terrorist.


----------



## tarrar

@Leader who will raise the issue, brother you are expecting a lot from these corrupt politicians, they will not do anything.


----------



## Windjammer

MKI 30 said:


> You tried your best to cause trouble in Kashmir. But you are running out of gas my friend. The more you peek into others houses the more your own house gonna get destroyed.


Comprehension problem there, ever wondered why every other day there is either a shut down strike or curfew imposed in down town Srinagar..... is it due to shortages of GAS.


----------



## Roybot

Leader said:


> Factor VIII Injections were recovered from terrorists killed during Karachi Airport Attack--- These Injections are mostly used by Indian Army



What nonsense. factor viii injections are readily available in every country of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Akheilos said:


> We never denied it...We are asking who the hell is funding them and why! Now if we find Indian supplies on terrorist what do you expect us to do or say? The camel from the mountains did it? Grow a brain... Indians cry like babies and suddenly even find NICOP issued Identity cards on blown up terrorists and point at ISI at once while finding weapons of Indian origin is like I dont know pointing to the chicken shit instead? Why the masked double standards? Can a spade a spade for once!


that If is quite big... you don't know fact yet still blaming India...


----------



## suresh1773

That Guy said:


> Actually, Uzbeks look surprisingly Asian, so the comparison can be forgiven. The Indian made weapons hasn't been confirmed, and even if it is, it isn't confirmed how they got them.
> 
> In short, military and police aren't blaming India. Such weapons can be found in the black market.


What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA. These things hardly matters.But How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts


----------



## JonAsad

Leader said:


> a dead terrorist @JonAsad he looks afghani.



Head shot?- to me he looks uzbek-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> @Leader who will raise the issue, brother you are expecting a lot from these corrupt politicians, they will not do anything.



inka baap bhi karay ga, General Raheel is a professional solider type banda, Im sure he wont compromise..

we the nation, should keep the pressure !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> a dead terrorist @JonAsad he looks afghani.



Afghanis are source of major crimes & major terrorism in Pakistan & politicians are failing to understand this threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

JonAsad said:


> Head shot?- to me he looks uzbek-



Afghani Uzbek whatever, they are all the same, rent-a-terrorist !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Leader said:


> Factor VIII Injections were recovered from terrorists killed during Karachi Airport Attack--- These Injections are mostly used by Indian Army


Its a legally exported drug ... Baxter in India Exports this drug to Pakistan in large quantities... its used to reduce blood loss at tie time of Surgery.

And oh ..by the way..is cross posting from other forums allowed???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

While CNN says 21 dead...What is wrong with these agencies?! Their competency is really questionable! 

Militants attack Karachi airport; 21 killed in clashes - CNN.com

*Karachi, Pakistan (CNN)* -- Clashes at Pakistan's largest and busiest airport left more than* 20 people dead* after militants armed with grenades stormed into a cargo area Sunday.

Violence erupted at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi around 11:30 p.m. Sunday and raged on for more than five hours as security forces fought off attackers, leaving some passengers trapped inside the airport.

Officials at Jinnah Hospital said the *dead included eight members of airport security forces, two Pakistan International Airlines employees and one ranger.*

*All ten militants involved in the attack were killed*, military spokesman Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa said. *Two of them detonated suicide vests, he said.*

*The attack ended Monday morning, and the airport is under military control, he said.*

It was not immediately clear who the militants were or why they staged the assault.

Clashes broke out after attackers armed with grenades *stormed the airport through three entrances,* said Ahmad Chinoy, director-general of the citizen's police liaison committee.

*One militant blew himself up in front of an armored car, leaving some people inside the vehicle critically injured*, Chinoy said.

A plume of smoke rose over the airport as* fires raged in at least two locations*. Dozens of ambulances were lined up as police and military troops swarmed the area.

A* building caught fire* in the attack, but *no planes were damaged*, Bajwa said.

The airport's cargo area is about a kilometer (0.62 miles) away from the area where commercial planes take off.

Bajwa said the militants were contained in a maintenance area of the airport.

"All passengers in planes evacuated to safer places," he said in a Twitter post during the clashes."Hunt for terrorists on."
*
Hours later, officials said the attack had endedand the airport was under the military's control.*

All flights at the airport were canceled as the violence unfolded.

In a Twitter post, Bajwa said the airport would be cleared to resume operations by midday.

Several days ago, *Pakistan's government had warned provincial officials of a possible "high-profile attack on a sensitive or key installation," but the warning did not mention the airport, said Qaim Ali Shah, chief minister of Sindh province.*

Earlier Sunday, at least *22 people were killed in twin suicide bomb attacks in Taftan, Pakistan, near the country's border with Iran.*

Quetta Police Commissioner Qambar Dashti sai*d no one had claimed responsibility for those attacks*, which hit a hotel housing Shia pilgrims.


----------



## tarrar

JonAsad said:


> Head shot?- to me he looks uzbek-



Did the officials find any tattoos on these rented bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Akheilos said:


> We never denied it...We are asking who the hell is funding them and why! Now if we find Indian supplies on terrorist what do you expect us to do or say? The camel from the mountains did it? Grow a brain... Indians cry like babies and suddenly even find NICOP issued Identity cards on blown up terrorists and point at ISI at once while finding weapons of Indian origin is like I dont know pointing to the chicken shit instead? Why the masked double standards? Can a spade a spade for once!



Please show us weapons picture and marking which shows its Indian made we would like to your dreams and fantasy. 

These useless weapons cannot made in India , if Indian made weapon were used many please will be blown up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Night night giys, i have been awake since last night, no sleep, had some issu at home.... Am gona slep now, see you in the evening, zzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Kashmirisoilder said:


> Raw and Mosaad doing this all


Lol....like Mossad cares about a Pakistani cargo terminal. Get a grip.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Please show us weapons picture and marking which shows its Indian made we would like to your dreams and fantasy.
> 
> These useless weapons cannot made in India , if Indian made weapon were used many please will be blown up


2 did blow up...


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Here is some news from Pakistani News Source:

*June 9, 11:38am*

The attackers used factor VIII injections, which aid blood clotting and reduce bleeding,_Express News_ reports.
These injections are a medication used in hospitals to control bleeding in people with low levels of factor VIII (hemophilia A).

http://tribune.com.pk/story/719242/four-security-personnel-injured-in-attack-on-karachi-airport/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FenrirX

gslv mk3 said:


> At first,your armed forces claimed they have recovered 'Indian weapons'..what happened now.


I accept that ppl can reach indian weapons from anywhere but when u see there excessive use by the terrorists in Pakistan then obviously it makes us think.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

ares said:


> No our proof was, we caught your man alive, your New channels filmed his family accepting his identity..your interior minister accepted the terrorist attack was carried out from your soil, your NIA carried out independent investigation and incarcerated some of your country men involved in the attacks.
> 
> *Here so far, all your DG ranger has, given is some oblique reference to Indian weapons..what are these weapons, how do you know they are Indian..do they Indian ordinance factory marking and serials number on them..where are the pictures? *


aub bhai koi Embassy ya koi consulate dhamaka se uri to plz Pakistan ko mat blame krna because suicide bombers and attacker apna matha pa Pakistani likh ka nai ata enough of ur BS


----------



## HRK

JonAsad said:


> which building is this?-



same private Cargo terminal ... pic from different angle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Rude_Striker said:


> *I accept that ppl can reach indian weapons from anywhere* but when u see there excessive use by the terrorists in Pakistan then obviously it makes us think.



What ? The civilian gun market in India is almost non-existant.And have you seen made by OFB mark on them ?


----------



## Juice

Xeenon said:


> Pakistani media should be regulated by an independent body, enough is enough, every media channel reporting is false, misleading and manipulative. Define a set of rules and red lines to keep media in check and report authentic news not speculations.


Welcome to the 24-hour news-cycle. It isn't rocket science....initial reports will ALWAYS be updated for accuracy as new information becomes available. Adults understand this, it isn't a Martian conspiracy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> Lol....like Mossad cares about a Pakistani cargo terminal. Get a grip.


I wonder how many took a grip when twin towers crashed! Everyone was blamed from the deserts of Afghanistan to the American funded dictator called Saddam...remember those times? I dont know why Americans havent learned other people can feel the same fear and annoyance too! Just a friendly reminder of what happened and how people felt!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

balixd said:


> Serial numbers on tge weapons, grenades and manufacturer's stamp on bullets


please shows us the clear picture of those marking, by seeing these pic i can claim these "Made in Mars" height of imagination


----------



## fatman17

tarrar said:


> Afghanis are source of major crimes & major terrorism in Pakistan & politicians are failing to understand this threat.


 
karachi has a major illegal alien problem. 2 mill bangladeshis (who do not want to go to BD) and 2-3 mill afghan refugees who left the refugee camps illegally.


----------



## MOHSENAM

RIP

I hope assaults never happen again.

and I hope whole of terrors in the world against innocent Muslims in the name of Islam end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarrar

Akheilos said:


> Several days ago, *Pakistan's government had warned provincial officials of a possible "high-profile attack on a sensitive or key installation," but the warning did not mention the airport, said Qaim Ali Shah, chief minister of Sindh province.*



Nothing new from these bastard politicians, they will do anything to save themselves. I would like to hear explanation from bastard mummy Qaim Ali what sensitive or key installation means? 

these bastards cannot see beyond corruption, gadari & khusa biloo, for them these are sensitive or key installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## suresh1773

MKI 30 said:


> Right. But they can't see beyond their hate right? Fact is Pakistanis are getting bitten by the same snake they fed all these years. When they turn against Pakistani State they become R&AW agents. Fact is Pakistan has lost control of its major cities. The more they pound these terrorists the more of them gonna pop up.



Yes u r right.Well NOBODY & NOTHING is safe in Pakistan whether is Airports,naval Bases,Army Check Posts,Jails,Police recruitment centres,Political rallies,religious places of workship even their courts have been attacked & bombed whileJudges are seeking Asylum in Foregin countries


----------



## Dubious

gslv mk3 said:


> What ? The civilian gun market in India is almost non-existant.And have you seen made by OFB mark on them ?


Are you sure when was the last time you tried to purchase one? I mean isnt it Bollywood itself showing how people do underground gun businesses?


----------



## MKI 30

Windjammer said:


> Comprehension problem there, ever wondered why every other day there is either a shut down strike or curfew imposed in down town Srinagar..... is it due to shortages of GAS.



Please tell me more. I am interested. You can remind of Kashmir as many times you want but that wont change the reality. People living in glass houses should not throw stones at others. Do i need to tell you that Balochistan is a big glass that one can break?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Akheilos said:


> Are you sure when was the last time you tried to purchase one? I mean isnt it Bollywood itself showing how people do underground gun businesses?



OFB manufactured guns in underworld market?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Akheilos said:


> I wonder how many took a grip when twin towers crashed! Everyone was blamed from the deserts of Afghanistan to the American funded dictator called Saddam...remember those times? I dont know why Americans havent learned other people can feel the same fear and annoyance too! Just a friendly reminder of what happened and how people felt!


I remember a pack of Muslim extremist were blamed...and it was their second attempt....and they had long said they wanted to try something....and it was them. No comparison at all. Like I said....you are not so important to Mossad. sorry.


----------



## tarrar

fatman17 said:


> karachi has a major illegal alien problem. 2 mill bangladeshis (who do not want to go to BD) and 2-3 mill afghan refugees who left the refugee camps illegally.



There you go, that's the source of terrorism. 2 Mil of Na Malum Afrad party & 2 - 3 Mil of rented Afghanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Zarvan said:


> Man I woke up and saw this thing going on but now it seem all terrorists are dead
> 
> And If this is Indian weapons and than answer need to be given of same sort with in India


What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATa.These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked


----------



## Marwari

the people of the failed stated of denialistan should also check their birth certificates. I'm sure RAW has a handle in that as well

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
3


----------



## JonAsad

tarrar said:


> Did the officials find any tattoos on these rented bastards.


 Nope- we will have to wait until official announcement of dead terrorists origins-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

chhota bheem said:


> ok let me play along with you,yes we did it in responce to your failed Indian embassey attack in Afganistan,now imaging a failed attempt gets you this reposnce,you can try again and wait for a responce.


Even if we believe your crap about ISI still your terrorism in KASHMIR and against indian MUSLIMS is unmatchable so don't try playing this game accept it you really are vulnerable in this matter.
Your lowblows, blow


----------



## Dubious

danger007 said:


> that If is quite big... you don't know fact yet still blaming India...


I havent blamed anyone or anything just questioned who the hell supplied blind bastard weapons...and why! If they are Indian made then will you keep you admit?


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> inka baap bhi karay ga, General Raheel is a professional solider type banda, Im sure he wont compromise..
> 
> we the nation, should keep the pressure !



Time for Military coup then.


----------



## HRK

Akheilos said:


> Can someone please update me please!!



All clear, operations will be resume at 4:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Zarrar Alvi said:


> aub bhai koi Embassy ya koi consulate dhamaka se uri to plz Pakistan ko mat blame krna because suicide bombers and attacker apna matha pa Pakistani likh ka nai ata enough of ur BS



We didn't blame you, it was your conjoined twin, who claimed that attack was carried out by a Pakistani terror organisation.
Just like, how they claimed attack on their presidential candidate was also carried by LeT.

Afghanistan hints at Pakistan link to attack on Abdullah - World - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Marwari said:


> the people of the failed stated of denialistan should also check their *birth certificates*. I'm sure RAW has a handle in that as well



talking of birth certificates- hows your birth certificate i mean "Appology letter from the condom factory" holding up?- I heard your parents still regrets buying such a cheap condom-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

MKI 30 said:


> Evidence Please. YAWN.



SWA operation & terrorism in Balochistan province was & is filled with tons of evidence. By the way jabroni I already posted a video on this thread saying Indian equipment found, check it out.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887296857950818


----------



## Dubious

At least 23 persons, including 10 terrorists have been killed when heavily armed militants attacked the Jinnah International Airport's old terminal in Pakistan's financial capital Karachi.

The terrorists were corned and killed after they attacked the old airport terminal building late last night, posing as Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel.

"All 10 terrorists have been killed, the airport secured and they were unable to damage any aircraft or installations," a spokesman of the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said. He said that army units from the nearby Malir cantonment base, ASF commandos, paramilitary rangers and police had carried out the joint operation to clear the old airport area.

Sophisticated machine guns and rocket launchers were recovered from the terrorists who were being identified, the spokesman said.

For nearly six hours the Jinnah international airport which is close to the old airport terminal was shut down and all flights diverted as exchange of gunfire took place and heavy plumes of smoke and fire could be seen rising from inside the runaway area where the terrorists took cover in the hanger and engineering workshops.

During the ordeal several loud explosions were also heard but the spokesman confirmed that no aircraft was damaged nor any important assets or installations damaged during the operation.

Till the filing of this report no one had claimed responsibility for the attack.

Sagheer Ahmed, the Sindh minister for health, told reporters that 13 people lost their lives in the terrorist attack. "Those martyred include the ASF personnel, civilian engineers and personnel of CAA and PIA and a police officer while a dozen have also been injured and are admitted to hospital," he said.

Defence minister, Khawaja Asif described the attack as cowardly and said it was another example of how terrorists were trying to destroy important installations and locations of the government. "But I can tell you these terrorists will not succeed in their aims and will be defeated," Asif said.

The attack was reminiscent of the deadly attack carried out by some 15 militants of the Tehreek-e-Taliban in May, 2011 on the Mehran naval airbase here in which the attackers killed some 18 personnel and damaged aircrafts before being killed in a counter attack. 

The attack came days after a peace process between the Tehreek-e-Taliban broke down and a ceasefire announced by the TTP was called off. Since then than there has also been a major break in the TTP with the powerful Mehsud group announcing their separation from the militant outfit led byMaulanaFazlullah.

The Mehsud group commanders had warned of resuming attacks against the government and security personnel and installations.

Immediately after the daring attack all flight operations were suspended from the Jinnah international airport with flights not taking off and those scheduled to land in Karachi were diverted to Nawabshah and Quetta or turned back to their original destinations.

*Police sources said that the heavily armed terrorists dressed in ASF uniforms forced their way into the old terminal building from two gates and caught the security personnel on duty unaware.*

Security forces including Military troops, ASF and police commandos surrounded a hanger and workshop near the old terminal where the terrorists took control after entering the runaway from the old terminal building. Pakistani policemen show weapons seized from heavily armed militants who attacked Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on Monday, June 9, 2014. 


Karachi Airport attack: Machine guns, rocket launchers recovered from terrorists | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Aslan

Akheilos said:


> Several days ago, *Pakistan's government had warned provincial officials of a possible "high-profile attack on a sensitive or key installation," but the warning did not mention the airport, said Qaim Ali Shah, chief minister of Sindh province.*


Dear ISI next time kindly tell this retard, that when a sensitive installation is mentioned it means, anything everything. And airport is a sensitive and key installation. What a moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Leader said:


> Factor VIII Injections were recovered from terrorists killed during Karachi Airport Attack--- These Injections are mostly used by Indian Army


Antihemophilic factor (factor VIII) is used to treat or prevent bleeding in people with hemophilia A.

Hope crocin is not find with Them , then PAk will say Indian uses crocin  TTP already claim responsibility, kid

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> Time for Military coup then.



no yar, we wont be able to sustain ourselves.. we need to work within the system for our rights, otherwise we will be made north korea. cornered by world powers, especially we need to fix this modi terrorist in india, no need to give him any advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marwari said:


> the people of the failed stated of denialistan should also check their birth certificates. I'm sure RAW has a handle in that as well


Oh so you cant answer so aukaad par agiyea? Shabash...


@Fulcrum15 @Manticore @Jungibaaz @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Chak Bamu any of you online I see one asking for a pink slip ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## suresh1773

Devil Soul said:


> Geo reporting indian made weapons recovered; Ranger Spokesperson


What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATa.These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> I remember *a pack of Muslim extremist were blamed*...and it was their second attempt....and they had long said they wanted to try something....and it was them. No comparison at all. Like I said....you are not so important to Mossad. sorry.


 You sure a pack? Try a full pack of cigarettes or maybe the cigarette box itself or even its company was blamed! 
2nd attempt! Wow and yet no radar could spot that the 2 planes were crashing in....

There is absolute comparison based on human feelings...you guys were horrified and wanted blood yet you cant tolerate when another nation feels the same!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

tarrar said:


> SWA operation & terrorism in Balochistan province was & is filled with tons of evidence. By the way jabroni I already posted a video on this thread saying Indian equipment found, check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887296857950818



This is proof ? All I see are weapons seized from terrorists.


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> no yar, we wont be able to sustain ourselves.. we need to work within the system for our rights, otherwise we will be made north korea. cornered by world powers, especially we need to fix this modi terrorist in india, no need to give him any advantage.



And who will do that, politicians? who are harming Pakistan.

Bro the fact is PPP & PML-N have already damaged Pakistan a lot. This system which people talk about is mega corrupt. Pak Army would love to work freely, not with the shackles on by the corrupt politicians who will allow ops & then later blame Army for every thing. You can already see what JEW or JAI Group is doing & what Hamir Mir Jaffar is doing, they are fully protected by the corrupt & incompetent politicians.


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

tarrar said:


> SWA operation & terrorism in Balochistan province was & is filled with tons of evidence. By the way jabroni I already posted a video on this thread saying Indian equipment found, check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887296857950818


Please show where it is made in India and serial no  not a pic only... where in equipment its written Made in India, did you saw? i can't see....


----------



## FenrirX

Juice said:


> Welcome to the 24-hour news-cycle. It isn't rocket science....initial reports will ALWAYS be updated for accuracy as new information becomes available. Adults understand this, it isn't a Martian conspiracy...


Everyone knows that thanks for wasting your time adult:p but the media did more than just updating and correction of their own wrong reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

suresh1773 said:


> What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATa.These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked


Either you are trolling or ignorant...I already posted it like 15 mins ago! 

And now the weapons are told of so you jump on the suicide vest...what do you want a full made in India terrorist from head to toe? Like even wearing Indian underwear?! Really?


----------



## danger007

Akheilos said:


> I havent blamed anyone or anything just questioned who the hell supplied blind bastard weapons...and why! If they are Indian made then will you keep you admit?


i don't support anyone who is involved in this type of attacks.. but I don't accept blaming us without proofs.. India isn't looking for a mess... We are more looking for economic growth. .. not in stupid things...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Rude_Striker said:


> I accept that ppl can reach indian weapons from anywhere but when u see there excessive use by the terrorists in Pakistan then obviously it makes us think.


pakistan is a country where weapons are readily available. do they have any emotional attachment with Indian made weapons... 
In India getting weapon is very difficult unless you are talking about local made small weapon (which can blow your own hand  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Rude_Striker said:


> Even if we believe your *crap about ISI* still your terrorism in KASHMIR and against indian MUSLIMS is unmatchable so don't try playing this game accept it you really are vulnerable in this matter.
> Your lowblows, blow



See we are the center of the world attitude there,trust me no one is bothered about Pakistan other than terrorism comming out of it.


----------



## Stealth

gslv mk3 said:


> Give me proofs about Indian involvement.



Give us the proof where in HERAT Pakistan ISI involvement ???? where as your all ***** Indians on this forum said "Its response of Herat Embassy Attack".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

the suicide jacket-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

hinduguy said:


> In India getting weapon is very difficult unless you are talking about local made small weapon (which can blow your own hand  )



What about the SMGs & RPGs seized? Where they Indian too ?


----------



## Nitin Goyal

ASF are involved. .. militants were wearing their uniforms.. Pakistani logic at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FenrirX

Marwari said:


> the people of the failed stated of denialistan should also check their birth certificates. I'm sure RAW has a handle in that as well


So when are you gonna check your birth certificate


----------



## Dubious

danger007 said:


> i don't support anyone who is involved in this type of attacks.. but I don't accept blaming us without proofs.. India isn't looking for a mess... We are more looking for economic growth. .. not in stupid things...


Well there are always contractors and side businesses...wasnt there like 2 threads with Indian members admitting to corruption in India being the highest?

I am waiting for the final say by the stupid news agencies....so aint saying anything is confirmed...


----------



## gslv mk3

Stealth said:


> Give us the proof where in HERAT Pakistan ISI involvement ???? where as your all ***** Indians on this forum said "Its response of Herat Embassy Attack".



@Fulcrum15 @Manticore @Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Chak Bamu


----------



## tarrar

Aslan said:


> Dear ISI next time kindly tell this retard, that when a sensitive installation is mentioned it means, anything everything. And airport is a sensitive and key installation. What a moron.



These bastard politicians only know about Air ports when they want to run, just wait & see. When Pak Army will take over these bastard politicians will know & remember only one direction AIR PORT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Marwari said:


> the people of the failed stated of denialistan should also check their birth certificates. I'm sure RAW has a handle in that as well


The term failed state and rapistan or salay Indian rapiest is strictly prohibited.



Akheilos said:


> Oh so you cant answer so aukaad par agiyea? Shabash...
> 
> 
> @Fulcrum15 @Manticore @Jungibaaz @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Chak Bamu any of you online I see one asking for a pink slip ^^


Negatively rated for using the term 'failed state'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Windjammer said:


> If they are indeed Indians then we will answer in the language they understand, believe me we have just the right guy in the HQs.


If it was India then whole airport would have been burring along with planes........ India got Right PM now who, do thing and do things which he don't speak. 

unlike other Indian PM who only speaks and don't do things. 

It is the mess you have created and blame whole world for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Marwari said:


> I smell a Kargil 2.0 around the corner. This was a deliberate inside job to derail talks between India and denialistan



Inside job? please explain & what kind of talks were going on with India? I only saw personal business talks nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Akheilos said:


> Well there are always contractors and side businesses...wasnt there like 2 threads with Indian members admitting to corruption in India being the highest?
> 
> I am waiting for the final say by the stupid news agencies....so aint saying anything is confirmed...


corruption is everywhere. .. Modi seems taking positive measures to reduce corruption levels... but corruption is not on par with Pakistan. .. your politicians will sell anything for money... If you dnt get the message from modi .. I can do nothing... It looks like he is keen to improve relation with neighbours. ..


----------



## Dubious

*India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege*
Jayanta Deka,TNN | Jun 9, 2014, 06.50 AM IST

LUCKNOW: On Sunday night, it was bizarre accusations doing rounds on Twitter with tweeples busy presenting their views on the Karachi airport search and rescue operations even as Pakistani security forces were battling it out to secure the Karachi international airport.

The social networking website suddenly saw "independent reporters" offering inside scoops. Sample this: *Breaking News. DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists | Modi's name was inscribed in Sanskrit!*

*The first tweet by Geo TV (@geonews_english) — (Breaking News) DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists #KarachiAirport* — drew sharp reactions with both sides staging verbal war. And with the tweet, many chose to add their part of the report. @afsarjan23 countered the tweet with, "@geonews_english they wear Made in China Jackets and Nike shoes too! :/"


India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege - The Times of India


I see why Indians last night were posting shit!! Look at the tweets of Indians vs the real news from GEO ...Not sure if I need to laugh or be confused!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## queerbait

I don't know why india is at all mentioned....ttp has claimed responsibility, and through all these attacks TTP has never been linked with india, so.....ITS YOUR OWN GODAMM INTERNAL PROBLEM.....sort it out yourself, we dont care.


----------



## Windjammer

Alfa-Fighter said:


> please shows us the clear picture of those marking, by seeing these pic i can claim these "Made in Mars" height of imagination


As if anyone here is in a position to do that and as if you are in a position to confirm or deny......get a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

tarrar said:


> These bastard politicians only know about Air ports when they want to run, just wait & see. When Pak Army will take over these bastard politicians will know & remember only one direction AIR PORT.


Seriously, would u know of hunger if u sleep every night with a full stomach. Would u know of homelessness, when u have shelter on ur head. What about needs, when all urs are being fulfilled, and still u have plenty to waste. What I am trying to say is that how would these bastards know of the helplessness we as normal folks feel when they are surrounded by layer after layer of security. When miles upon miles of roads are shut down for them hours before they get there. When they dont have to worry that their kids will not make it back home, because some low life thug had shot them while stealing from them. How do we expect these guys to understand at all. They wont, they cant, because to solve a problem u have to live, and understand a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Antihemophilic factor (factor VIII) is used to treat or prevent bleeding in people with hemophilia A.
> 
> Hope crocin is not find with Them , then PAk will say Indian uses crocin  TTP already claim responsibility, kid


to bhai Deccan Mujhaideen claimed responsibility of mumbai attack after 3 hours of mumbai attack phr pakistan ko kun blame kea kiddo ... search audio interview of deccan mujahideen hyderabad leader to ur Media channel during mumbai attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Akheilos said:


> Either you are trolling or ignorant...I already posted it like 15 mins ago!
> 
> And now the weapons are told of so you jump on the suicide vest...what do you want a full made in India terrorist from head to toe? Like even wearing Indian underwear?! Really?


where it is written "Made in India " and Tag on these weapon .... please show us  .......... yea ......We can say these bullets are "Made in Mars" .... how can you say its Made in India and not PAK ? Any serial no , Date show pls in Pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## queerbait

Akheilos said:


> *India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege*
> Jayanta Deka,TNN | Jun 9, 2014, 06.50 AM IST
> 
> LUCKNOW: On Sunday night, it was bizarre accusations doing rounds on Twitter with tweeples busy presenting their views on the Karachi airport search and rescue operations even as Pakistani security forces were battling it out to secure the Karachi international airport.
> 
> The social networking website suddenly saw "independent reporters" offering inside scoops. Sample this: *Breaking News. DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists | Modi's name was inscribed in Sanskrit!*
> 
> *The first tweet by Geo TV (@geonews_english) — (Breaking News) DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists #KarachiAirport* — drew sharp reactions with both sides staging verbal war. And with the tweet, many chose to add their part of the report. @afsarjan23 countered the tweet with, "@geonews_english they wear Made in China Jackets and Nike shoes too! :/"
> 
> 
> India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege - The Times of India
> 
> 
> I see why Indians last night were posting shit!! Look at the tweets of Indians vs the real news from GEO ...Not sure if I need to laugh or be confused!




That ranger has a shotgun mouth.....nothing has been said by any member of GOP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Rude_Striker said:


> So when are you gonna check your birth certificate



That won't happen because he is to scared to read the name ISI.


----------



## Spring Onion

'Fakhrul H. Khan' lost his life in Lastnight attack.
inna-lillaahe wa inna illaihi raajeoon #Karachi #Airport #Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Alfa-Fighter said:


> where it is written "Made in India " and Tag on these weapon .... please show us  .......... yea ......We can say these bullets are "Made in Mars" .... how can you say its Made in India and not PAK ? Any serial no , Date show pls in Pic.


wow you really are brand conscious arent you...That you leave the tag on...Oh yea Terrorists in Pakistan carry their Identity cards so yea you would expect the same level!


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Zarrar Alvi said:


> to bhai Deccan Mujhaideen claimed responsibility of mumbai attack after 3 hours of mumbai attack phr pakistan ko kun blame kea kiddo ... search audio interview of deccan mujahideen hyderabad leader to ur Media channel during mumbai attack


But India give the world proof , thats why UN and US and lather western country stated said it was PAK..... please produce poof .... rather then made in PAK weapon pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Akheilos said:


> The social networking website suddenly saw "independent reporters" offering inside scoops. Sample this: Breaking News. DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists | *Modi's name was inscribed in Sanskrit!*



Absolute Bull shit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

queerbait said:


> That ranger has a shotgun mouth.....nothing has been said by any member of GOP.



Stop farting from your mouth.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

JIAP has been cleared.
Air Operation will resume at 1600.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Spring Onion said:


> 'Fakhrul H. Khan' lost his life in tonight's attack.
> inna-lillaahe wa inna illaihi raajeoon #Karachi #Airport #Attack


inna-lillaahe wa inna illaihi raajeoon


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Akheilos said:


> wow you really are brand conscious arent you...That you leave the tag on...Oh yea Terrorists in Pakistan carry their Identity cards so yea you would expect the same level!


If you don't find any tags in Wepon then how can you say it is made in India? Why not it is made PAK or Made in Mars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Alfa-Fighter said:


> But India give the world proof , thats why UN and US and lather western country stated said it was PAK..... please produce poof .... rather then made in PAK weapon pictures.


we have given them proof of ur involvement so that is why they are ignoring ur butthurt cry when someone bomb ur shitty consulate in afghanistan ...


----------



## Dubious

gslv mk3 said:


> Absolute Bull shit!!


Its your media reporting about tweets please read the whole article before writing crap! Lucknow people went overboard and some Indians did the same here last night posting retarded tweets!



queerbait said:


> That ranger has a shotgun mouth.....nothing has been said by any member of GOP.


TOI reported that article kindly at least read your own BS papers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Slav Defence said:


> The term failed state and rapistan or salay Indian rapiest is strictly prohibited.
> Negatively rated for using the term 'failed state'


Is word Pakistani too probhibited,i got a -ve rating for saying Pakistani.


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Alfa-Fighter said:


> If you don't find any tags in Wepon then how can you say it is made in India? Why not it is made PAK or Made in Mars?



Dude whats the point? let them prove it.


----------



## Dubious

Alfa-Fighter said:


> where it is written "Made in India " and Tag on these weapon .... please show us  .......... yea ......We can say these bullets are "Made in Mars" .... how can you say its Made in India and not PAK ? Any serial no , Date show pls in Pic.


TOI reported paranoid Lucknow people saw Modi in Sanskrit on the weapons  ask them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

gslv mk3 said:


> Absolute Bull shit!!


Its Pakistani's. Their 'facts' are world renowned. Need I say more. Modi and Gandhi and all sort of names will be inscribed in the bullets now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Patriots

DG Rangers said ammunition was looked like Indian assembled .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Akheilos said:


> Its your media reporting about tweets please read the whole article before writing crap! Lucknow people went overboard and some Indians did the same here last night posting retarded tweets!



The media was reporting those tweets.I 've already read that article,before you even posted it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doremon

very sad.rip both soldiers and civilians,may god almighty bring peace to southasia


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> And who will do that, politicians? who are harming Pakistan.
> 
> Bro the fact is PPP & PML-N have already damaged Pakistan a lot. This system which people talk about is mega corrupt. Pak Army would love to work freely, not with the shackles on by the corrupt politicians who will allow ops & then later blame Army for every thing. You can already see what JEW or JAI Group is doing & what Hamir Mir Jaffar is doing, they are fully protected by the corrupt & incompetent politicians.



believe me, people will fix them, Im sure by the next summer if they came close to general public, both pmln/ppp leaders will be lynched to death... let us not give them another excuse to survive. we have suffered this much, lets be patient and let them continue on the suicide they are going to bring upon themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Aslan said:


> Seriously, would u know of hunger if u sleep every night with a full stomach. Would u know of homelessness, when u have shelter on ur head. What about needs, when all urs are being fulfilled, and still u have plenty to waste. What I am trying to say is that how would these bastards know of the helplessness we as normal folks feel when they are surrounded by layer after layer of security. When miles upon miles of roads are shut down for them hours before they get there. When they dont have to worry that their kids will not make it back home, because some low life thug had shot them while stealing from them. How do we expect these guys to understand at all. They wont, they cant, because to solve a problem u have to live, and understand a problem.



They will never understand because these bastards have never lost their loved ones. They will kill their own people to get to the top or safe themselves, that is a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Patriots said:


> DG Rangers said ammunition was *looked like* Indian assembled .............



looked like ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FenrirX

danger007 said:


> i don't support anyone who is involved in this type of attacks.. but I don't accept blaming us without proofs.. India isn't looking for a mess... We are more looking for economic growth. .. not in stupid things...


Give us a break.You make modi a recognized terrorist your pm and think about economic growth nobody is gonna buy this load of supercrap.At least we never had a religious psycho as our PM.
The world knows America "had" banned this terrorist for his terrorism.


----------



## sms

It happened in Karachi!!
Does Karachiats need help from outside? This city has now law and run by mafias. We may not be able to count numbers of law enforcement people died to bring peace without even scratching the very fabric of Mafia/ Gunda/ Terrorist establishments

Who know someone got pissed and want to burn something important to other group or important to freedom of some one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Akheilos said:


> *India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege*
> Jayanta Deka,TNN | Jun 9, 2014, 06.50 AM IST
> 
> LUCKNOW: On Sunday night, it was bizarre accusations doing rounds on Twitter with tweeples busy presenting their views on the Karachi airport search and rescue operations even as Pakistani security forces were battling it out to secure the Karachi international airport.
> 
> The social networking website suddenly saw "independent reporters" offering inside scoops. Sample this: *Breaking News. DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists | Modi's name was inscribed in Sanskrit!*
> 
> *The first tweet by Geo TV (@geonews_english) — (Breaking News) DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists #KarachiAirport* — drew sharp reactions with both sides staging verbal war. And with the tweet, many chose to add their part of the report. @afsarjan23 countered the tweet with, "@geonews_english they wear Made in China Jackets and Nike shoes too! :/"
> 
> 
> India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege - The Times of India
> 
> 
> I see why Indians last night were posting shit!! Look at the tweets of Indians vs the real news from GEO ...Not sure if I need to laugh or be confused!




You simply could not comprehend that very class of weapons that were used in Karachi are not manufactured in India.

Cross post:



anonymus said:


> The class of weapons which were recovered from terrorists ( AK's , RPG's and SMG's ) are not even manufactured in India. It is more of a Pavlovian response from your DG rangers similar to one they had when they confiscated weapons from MQM's office.
> 
> Talk about Indian weapons when you recover INSAS , MILAN or Uzi SMG's. In the meantime, stop blaming product of your failed strategic depth project on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> Its Pakistani's. Their 'facts' are world renowned. Need I say more. Modi and Gandhi and all sort of names will be inscribed in the bullets now.


Try its TOI their BS feeds your hatred!  Oh wait as usual you didnt read the article


----------



## FenrirX

Marwari said:


> It's like slapping a retard only for them to keep looking around to see who done it


Fits you perfectly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Although Kudos to the ASF and commandos, who prevented these munafiqeen from doing too much damage. How the hell did they get so much weaponry inside? And I bet these terrorists had their dens in Sohrab Goth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Patriots said:


> DG Rangers said ammunition was looked like Indian assembled .............


and.......


----------



## Stealth

gslv mk3 said:


> Absolute Bull shit!!



ya thats bullshit by gslv mk3 internet warrior on the other side Chuk Hagel now State official said "Indian Involvement in Balochistan" what about that ??? LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Bombaywalla said:


> ^^ who is that disgusting bearded freakshow in the picture (post #1510) above? One should never judge a book by its cover, but this guys looks like a class A terrorist. Vile!



Why are Indians actively manipulating this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

gslv mk3 said:


> The media was reporting those tweets.I 've already read that article,before you even posted it here.


Yes I know last night 2 Indians got hyper coz of those tweets and started posting them on this thread too...so just showing what sort of things you people are fed! 
I am trying to post from different news sources to get the full story...I dont rely on any one so read multiple sources to get the whole picture...


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> believe me, people will fix them, Im sure by the next summer if they came close to general public, both pmln/ppp leaders will be lynched to death... let us not give them another excuse to survive. we have suffered this much, lets be patient and let them continue on the suicide they are going to bring upon themselves.



I don't want these bastards to escape, I pray they pay & they are sentence to death.


----------



## Dubious

Munir said:


> Why are Indians actively manipulating this thread?


Habit...daily doze otherwise they cant digest lunch!


----------



## graphican

Pakistan has placed order of Russian Gunship Helicopters - Dawn

*Breaking NEWS: *Pakistan has placed order of Russian helicopters. Helicopters to arrive within days. That means operation against TTP is likely to begin very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Bombaywalla said:


> ^^ who is that disgusting bearded freakshow in the picture (post #1510) above? One should never judge a book by its cover, but this guys looks like a class A terrorist. Vile!


They have classes? Seriously a terrorist is a terrorist full stop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

gslv mk3 said:


> looked like ?




Ammunition could be Indian they are doing investigation about it ..............


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

@WebMaster @Aeronaut 

Can we have some discussion on our own issues ever............
Or every thread is supposed to be spoiled by professional trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> I don't want these bastards to escape, I pray they pay & they are sentence to death.



that time is near, courts wont be effective, people will do it in mob justice.. I sure see that time is near.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Patriots said:


> DG Rangers said ammunition was looked like Indian assembled .............



What !!!

Were the terrorists using ' assembled' ammo ? !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Terrorists attack Karachi airport, at least 11 killed in gun battle

At least 11 persons, including seven security personnel, have been killed when heavily armed militants attacked the JinnahInternationalAirport's old terminal in Pakistan's financial capital Karachi.




Around 10 to 12 men armed with explosives and ammunition dressed in airport security personnel uniforms entered the Fokker building at the old airport terminal late Sunday night, police sources said.

Heavy contingents of the Pakistan army and police have been called in and had surrounded the Fokker building where the attackers were holed up.

A gun battle was still continuing inside the old airport near the hangars and workshop as military and other security personnel tried to clear up the runaway and surrounding area from the terrorists.

Plumes of smoke and fire could be seen inside the old airport and a few loud explosions were also heard near the workshop and hangar area.

A spokesman of the Inter Services Pubic Relations confirmed that army units had been called from the nearby Malir cantonment base and said so far three terrorists had been killed in the gun battle while one blew himself up.

Security forces had cleared up one side of the oldairport after killing the terrorists but there was still resistance and heavy gunfire coming from another direction near a workshop, a Sindh police spokesman said.

"They are 11 dead bodies inside right now including one police official and some ASF jawans but three terrorists have been killed while one blew himself up as we corned him," the spokesman, Imran Shaukat, told reporters.

He denied that the terrorists had succeeded in blowing up or damaging the aircraft on the runaway.

"No aircraft has been hit or damaged although the terrorists are carrying RPG rockets. The explosion and fire is because some oil tankers caught fire on the runaway," he said.

A spokesman for the paramilitary rangers also confirmed that four terrorists had been killed and said seven more were suspected to be hiding inside a hangar building.

He said all passengers and airport staff had been moved to safe places and the aircrafts secured with security personnel securing them from terrorist attacks.

But a source in the Civil Aviation Authority told PTI that the number of casualties could be high as several civilians had been killed or injured when the terrorists entered the airport terminal building.

All flight operations at Jinnah Terminal have been suspended and all routes to the airport have been sealed.

A spokesman for the Pakistan International Airlines said that passengers and visitors at the Jinnah international airport which is close to the old terminal building had been shifted to safe and secure locations.

"The airport runaway is secured now and the passengers and visitors safe. The operation to apprehend these attackers is expected to end soon," he said.

Immediately after the daring attack all flight operations were suspended from the Jinnah international airport with flights not taking off and those scheduled to land in Karachi being diverted to Nawabshah and Quetta or turning back to their original destinations.

"Security high alert has also been sounded off at the other airports of the country," an ASF spokesman said.

Television footage showed heavy firing going on at the old terminal building and loud explosions were also heard on the runaway. 

Reports confirmed that a young PIA engineer, Fakhar, was also killed in the attack as he was on duty at one of the engineering workshops where aircrafts are overhauled.

Sindh health minister, Sagheer Ahmed, said 10 bodies including seven personnel of the ASF and 15 injured had been brought to the Jinnah hospital. "Our reports state that so far 13 people have been killed in the attack," he said.

The attack is reminiscent of the deadly attack carried out by some 15 militants of the Tehreek-e-Taliban in May,2011 on the Mehran naval airbase here in which the attackers killed some 18 personnel and damaged aircrafts before being killed in a counter attack.

Defence Minister Khawaja Asif described the attack as cowardly and said it was another example of how terrorists were trying to destroy important installations and locations of the government.

"But I can tell you these terrorists will not succeed in their aims and will be defeated," Asif said.

The attack came days after a peace process between the Tehreek-e-Taliban broke down and a ceasefire announced by the TTP was called off.

Since then than there has also been a major break in the TTP with the powerful Mehsud group announcing their separation from the militant outfit led by Maulana Fazlullah.

The Mehsud group commanders had warned of resuming attacks against the government and security personnel and installations.







Image: A policeman with a gun stands guard on a vehicle as smoke billows from Jinnah International Airport in Karachi June 9, 2014. Gunmen attacked one of Pakistan's biggest airports in Karachi on Sunday, killing at least five people, police said. Photograph: Athar Hussain/Reuters.


Terrorists attack Karachi airport, at least 11 killed in gun battle - Rediff.com India News


----------



## tarrar

graphican said:


> Pakistan has placed order of Russian Gunship Helicopters - Dawn
> 
> *Breaking NEWS: *Pakistan has placed order of Russian helicopters. Helicopters to arrive within days. That means operation against TTP is likely to begin very soon.



Which ones? MI 28 Havocs or MI 35 Super Hind?


----------



## Dubious

Patriots said:


> DG Rangers said ammunition was looked like Indian assembled .............


sources please! I am looking for articles on the weapons used!


----------



## gslv mk3

Stealth said:


> ya thats bullshit by gslv mk3 internet warrior on the other side Chuk Hagel now State official said "Indian Involvement in Balochistan" what about that ??? LOL!



where was the SMGs & RPGs they used manufactured ? We dont manufacture them in India..



Patriots said:


> Ammunition could be Indian they are doing investigation about it ..............



ah,then wait for the confirmation please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

gslv mk3 said:


> Absolute Bull shit!!


 
Why are these people so dumb? How does one inscribe someone's name in Sanskrit, which is a language and NOT a script???




Patriots said:


> DG Rangers said ammunition was *looked like* Indian assembled .............


 
What, we left curry stains on the weapons again???

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Patriots

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> and.......




After investigation they will reveal ... India might be involved in this attack ... But it can be said after investigation ..........
Pakistan is not an irresponsible country


----------



## chhota bheem

Akheilos said:


> inna-lillaahe wa inna illaihi raajeoon


RIP


----------



## Windjammer

Alfa-Fighter said:


> If it was India then whole airport would have been burring along with planes........ India got Right PM now who, do thing and do things which he don't speak.
> 
> unlike other Indian PM who only speaks and don't do things.
> 
> It is the mess you have created and blame whole world for it.


Being over confident can be a drawback but then hitting civilian aircraft is India's speciality, on the contrary we hit where it hurts, hope your right PM, manages to install some writ in the Red Corridor first.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Some pictures of terrorists..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

gslv mk3 said:


> where was the SMGs & RPGs they used manufactured ? We dont manufacture them in India..
> 
> 
> 
> ah,then wait for the confirmation please.




Yes Pakistan doesn't allege without investigation


----------



## gslv mk3

notsuperstitious said:


> Why are these people so dumb? How does one inscribe someone's name in Sanskrit, which is a language and NOT a script???



absolutely right mate....


----------



## graphican

tarrar said:


> Which ones? MI 28 Havocs or MI 35 Super Hind?



Nothing mentioned yet.. I am listening to Dawn TV's live stream in which reporter confirmed the news of purchase of helicopter and mentioned they will arrive within days. Which helicopters and how many was neither asked in the question nor he answered. I hope they will be better than what we operate, otherwise there was no need of them.


----------



## gslv mk3

Patriots said:


> Yes Pakistan doesn't allege without investigation



Maybe your government do not,but Pakistanis do.


----------



## suresh1773

DesiGuy said:


> Kudos to pakistan army...looks like they handled the situation far better then indian forces during 26/11. Good Luck.


Poor logic,But How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Akheilos said:


> sources please! I am looking for articles on the weapons used!




He said in a press conference on national media ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

chhota bheem said:


> Is word Pakistani too probhibited,i got a -ve rating for saying Pakistani.


Immediately report it to GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Windjammer said:


> Being over confident can be a drawback but then hitting civilian aircraft is India's speciality, on the contrary we hit where it hurts, hope your right PM, manages to install some writ in the Red Corridor first.


making false claims is your speciality ... keep it up ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chhota bheem

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Some pictures of terrorists..


They are so young,i guess its easy to brain wash them.


----------



## FenrirX

Munir said:


> Why are Indians actively manipulating this thread?


Bro! have they ever done anything else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Height of incompetency!  

*Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *






Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Patriots

gslv mk3 said:


> Maybe your government do not,but Pakistanis do.




Tell me difference plz ...........


----------



## anonymus

Patriots said:


> He said in a press conference on national media ...........




Than your DG is a retard who does not know basic facts like AK's , RPG's and SMG's are not manufactured in India. We use INSAS, MILAN and UZI's in these three categories.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

chhota bheem said:


> They are so young,i guess its easy to brain wash them.



Brain washing is mostly done on young children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Patriots said:


> Tell me difference plz ...........



Your government is yet to allege,but your rangers do,as do Pakistanis (see this thread itself)


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Patriots said:


> After investigation they will reveal ... India might be involved in this attack ... But it can be said after investigation ..........
> Pakistan is not an irresponsible country





Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

*Well at least the retarded Taliban clearly separated himself from Pakistan in his statement!!! *


*Taliban claim deadly attack on Karachi airport*

The Pakistani Taliban have said they were behind an attack at the country's largest airport that* killed at least 28 people, including 10 militants.*

The raid happened late on Sunday at a* terminal used for cargo and VIP flights at Karachi international airport.*

Following reports of *fresh violence early on Monday*, airport officials said the *siege was now over and flights were set to resume in the afternoon.*

Karachi has been a target for many attacks by the Taliban.

A spokesman for the group, Shahidullah Shahid, said Monday's assault was *"a message to the Pakistan government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages".*

*The dead terminal staff were said to be mostly security guards from the Airport Security Force (ASF) but also airline workers. At least 14 people were wounded.*

Analysts say the* attack further undermines Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's attempt at initiating peace talks with the Taliban.*

The negotiations have made little headway since February. Critics have argued that they could allow the militants to regroup and gain strength.






*I was with police at the Fokker Gate where some of the militants initially entered - and a few hundred metres from the fighting. We spent five to six hours at the airport while the militants were battling.*

Witnesses told us the* militants came in a high-roofed van, which dropped them at the entrance to this terminal and then quickly left.*

We were told several militants jumped into the buildings and shortly afterwards a very heavy deployment of the Pakistani army arrived and firing began.

We took cover while loud bomb blasts could be heard. Officials told us it was *suicide bombers detonating their vests.* Later they discovered* live suicide jackets from militants shot dead in the encounter.*

Their* intention may well have been for a longer and deadlier siege* as one official told me that the *militants had brought dry food supplies with them.*





*'Well trained'*
The army said the 10 gunmen stormed Jinnah International Airport in two teams of five on Sunday at 23:00 local time (18:00 GMT).

Authorities shut Jinnah shortly after the assault began and diverted flights other airports.

The attackers are believed to have* entered the area using fake ID cards*, although *some reports suggest they cut through a barbed wire fence.*

They threw grenades and fired at security guards in the old terminal, which is now only used for cargo and VIP operations.

The Chief Minister of Sindh province, Qaim Ali Shah, said the attackers "were well trained".

"Their plan was very well thought out," he said, adding that they had failed to destroy some of the aircraft as they had intended.






*Seven of the attackers were later shot dead during a gun battle which lasted until about 04:30. Another three detonated their explosives.*

*The militants set fire to cargo, but no aircraft were damaged, the officials said.*

Army officials said there were* indications that some of the gunmen may have been foreign nationals.*

There were also reports of *at least two huge blasts at the airport.*

Sarmad Hussain, an official with Pakistan International Airlines, told the Associated Press news agency: "I was working at my office when I heard big blasts - several blasts - and then there were heavy gunshots."

*He said he and a colleague escaped by jumping from a window. His colleague broke a leg.*

At least 14 people have been injured in the attack
*Pakistan has been fighting an Islamist insurgency for more than a decade, with the Pakistani Taliban the main militant group.*

*Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif recently told the BBC he was still hopeful a peace initiative with the Taliban could succeed.*

But violent clashes have continued and Karachi has been a frequent target.

Gunmen attacked the city's Mehran naval base in 2011, killing 10 personnel and destroying two aircraft in a 17-hour siege.

BBC News - Taliban claim deadly attack on Karachi airport


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India


 
Well instead of making fun of a mistake and incomptence and the greed for media time of one individual, I'll say good job GOP clearing the air quickly and saving the pakistani masses one more conspiracy theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## afriend

Areesh said:


> No your heart doesn't go out to anyone. So stop the dramaibazi and leave us without your hypocritical comments.


Ok. I presume, you do not represent the educated youth of Pakistan, who have more interest in peace than hate. Or is it other wise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India



_I've said before and let me repeat again. Karachi do not need any one from out side Karachi to cause trouble let alone out side Pakistan.



sms said:



It happened in Karachi!!
Does Karachiats need help from outside? This city has now law and run by mafias. We may not be able to count numbers of law enforcement people died to bring peace without even scratching the very fabric of Mafia/ Gunda/ Terrorist establishments

Who know someone got pissed and want to burn something important to other group or important to freedom of some one.

Click to expand...

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

MKI 30 said:


> Please tell me more. I am interested. You can remind of Kashmir as many times you want but that wont change the reality. People living in glass houses should not throw stones at others. Do i need to tell you that Balochistan is a big glass that one can break?


Please do remind me how many times a curfew has been imposed in Balochistan or if the locals ever pelted security forces with stones .


----------



## Stealth

gslv mk3 said:


> where was the SMGs & RPGs they used manufactured ? We dont manufacture them in India..
> 
> 
> 
> ah,then wait for the confirmation please.



Don't change the context and answer. You're talking about the involvement evidence of RAW in Pakistan and I gave you the statement of Chuk Hagel who is not an Internet warrior like you and me.... He clearly said "Indian involvement in Balochistan and supporting terrorism in Pakistan from Afghanistan by Indian". And if you didn't listen/watch his live statement .. I think you should better to leave PDF and join some other forum where you only hear woW woW news of Indian thats it....


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> Its Pakistani's. Their 'facts' are world renowned. Need I say more. Modi and Gandhi and all sort of names will be inscribed in the bullets now.


very professional indeed...not even reading that it was TOI reporting BS and then ranting that others are the ones who are unprofessional or not! Go look in the mirror and kindly dont ever quote me Mr. Troll!



Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India


what exactly are people thanking here...I clicked the link and I got a personal attack page ...lovely isnt it?


----------



## Patriots

anonymus said:


> Than your DG is a retard who does not know basic facts like AK's , RPG's and SMG's are not manufactured in India. We use INSAS, MILAN and UZI's in these three categories.





Indian arms and ammunition found on the body of terrorists .................


----------



## Windjammer

danger007 said:


> making false claims is your speciality ... keep it up ...



Read your history before making any comments just to be popular.


----------



## Contrarian

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India





Akheilos said:


> *Taliban claim deadly attack on Karachi airport*


Damn!
Now what will the Pakistanis do!
Have a depression I think. Their competent DG and their Government!


*No wait!* Must be a RAW and Mossad operation that is now being blamed on innocent Taliban, their Sharia loving blood brothers!

Wait, what happened to the bullets with Modi's name inscribed on them?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India


What exactly are you quoting a tweet...and that too which doesnt say anything about chinese toy guns or made in india in it?


----------



## Patriots

gslv mk3 said:


> Your government is yet to allege,but your rangers do,as do Pakistanis (see this thread itself)




He said it will be revealed after investigation ... But Indian nation, govt, leaders & media immediately make responsible to Pakistan for every bad deed which happens in India ..............


----------



## sreekimpact

The spectacle at #KarachiAirport is Modi's plan against Pakistan. Direct response of needless appeasement of new 'Hindutva' Government.

— Jamat 'ud' Da'wah (@JuD_Official) June 8, 2014


----------



## Devil Soul

suresh1773 said:


> What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATa.These things hardly matters.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.This is not the first or last time an airport has been attacked


The investigation is in very initial stages & besides no one is blaming india, all whats been reported is the origin of weapons, but choor ki dari mein tinka...


----------



## Dubious

Contrarian said:


> Damn!
> Now what will the Pakistanis do!
> Have a depression I think. Their competent DG and their Government!
> 
> 
> *No wait!* Must be a RAW and Mossad operation that is now being blamed on Taliban, their blood brothers!


Wow professional indeed.....What exactly are you quoting a tweet...and that too which doesnt say anything about chinese toy guns or made in india in it?


----------



## Stealth

anonymus said:


> Than your DG is a retard who does not know basic facts like AK's , RPG's and SMG's are not manufactured in India. We use INSAS, MILAN and UZI's in these three categories.



Dear your govt and media did the same from Samjohta Express - Parliament attack and @ last they don't even provide single evidence about the ISI involvement. @ last your own people became responsible read your own ex military and govt officials statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Stealth said:


> Don't change the context and answer. You're talking about the involvement evidence of RAW in Pakistan and I gave you the statement of Chuk Hagel who is not an Internet warrior like you and me.... He clearly said "Indian involvement in Balochistan and supporting terrorism in Pakistan from Afghanistan by Indian". And if you didn't listen/watch his live statement .. I think you should better to leave PDF and join some other forum where you only hear woW woW news of Indian thats it....



What BS is this? see post #1808


----------



## Dubious

sreekimpact said:


> The spectacle at #KarachiAirport is Modi's plan against Pakistan. Direct response of needless appeasement of new 'Hindutva' Government.
> 
> — Jamat 'ud' Da'wah (@JuD_Official) June 8, 2014


WTF...wow...tweets suddenly become the new encyclopedia!!


----------



## gslv mk3

Patriots said:


> Indian arms and ammunition found on the body of terrorists .................



name them...


----------



## Stealth

gslv mk3 said:


> What BS is this? see post #1808


not interested to read your as usual bullshits!


----------



## danger007

Windjammer said:


> Read your history before making any comments just to be popular.


my history.... lol.... I don't claim like you... you are very popular with cooked up stories..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Stealth said:


> not interested to read your as usual bullshits!



Tell me where I discussed about Balochistan,dumbo ?


----------



## Patriots

gslv mk3 said:


> name them...




Investigation is not completed till now ...............


----------



## tarrar

graphican said:


> Nothing mentioned yet.. I am listening to Dawn TV's live stream in which reporter confirmed the news of purchase of helicopter and mentioned they will arrive within days. Which helicopters and how many was neither asked in the question nor he answered. I hope they will be better than what we operate, otherwise there was no need of them.



Lets hope it is both of them, as both are required.


----------



## F.O.X

Those who need to know who is involved already Know who it is that orchestrated this attack , and the motive behind it , they will retaliate with twice the damage , they always have the always will . 

as for my Indian friends here , you need not to worry , if you truly believe RAW has nothing to do with it ,then sleep comfortably .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

Akheilos said:


> Pakistan's government had warned provincial officials of a possible "high-profile attack on a sensitive or key installation," but the warning did not mention the airport, said Qaim Ali Shah, chief minister of Sindh province.



Of course , you drunk do not understand how Intel works !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

28 Dead in Attack On Pakistan Airport

The airport attack began late Sunday and ended before dawn Monday in Karachi, a sprawling port city on Pakistan's southern coast

by Taboola

KARACHI, Pakistan — Ten gunmen disguised as police guards attacked a terminal at Pakistan’s busiest airport with machine guns and a rocket launcher during a five-hour siege that killed 18 people as explosions echoed into the night, while security forces retaliated and killed all the attackers, officials said Monday.

Rizwan Akhtar, the paramilitary Rangers chief, says all 10 “terrorists” who attacked the Jinnah International Airport have been killed. He says Pakistani forces were combing through the terminal and would hand it back to civilian authority later Monday.

No one claimed responsibility for the attack on the Jinnah International Airport in Karachi, named after the founder of Pakistan, nor the suicide bombing in Baluchistan province. However, the attacks come as government-led peace talks with the local Taliban faction and other militants have floundered in recent weeks.

The airport attack began late Sunday and ended before dawn Monday in Karachi, a sprawling port city on Pakistan’s southern coast, although officials said all the passengers had been evacuated. During the course of the attack, heavy gunfire and multiple explosions could be heard coming from the terminal, used for VIP flights and cargo, as militants and security forces battled for control. A major fire rose from the airport, illuminating the night sky in an orange glow as the silhouettes of jets could be seen.

The deadly operation was carried out by 10 militants, said the chief minister of Sindh province, Qaim Ali Shah.

“They were well trained. Their plan was very well thought out,” he told reporters. He said they intended to destroy some of the aircraft and buildings but were not able to.

Rizwan Akhtar, the director general of paramilitary Rangers told reporters that the airport would be handed over to civilian authorities to resume normal operations later Monday. He said the attackers apparently were Uzbeks but authorities were still trying to determine their identities and nationalities.

The spokesman for the Pakistani military, Gen. Asim Bajwa, said on Twitter that no aircraft were damaged and that as a precautionary measure, security forces were sweeping the airport before operations would be returned to the Civil Aviation Authority and airport police.

At least some of the gunmen wore the uniforms of the Airport Security Force that protects the nation’s airports, said an official who briefed journalists near the airport. He said all were strapped with explosives. He said that when a guard one of them, the explosives strapped to his body went off. The official said another attacker also blew up after being shot at by security forces.

The official described himself as being with one of the country’s intelligence agencies but declined to give his name.

After storming into the airport grounds, gunmen took shelter in two sections of the airport, said senior police officer Ghulam Qadir Thebo.

“The blast you heard a little while ago was when our police party went to pick up a body (and) one of the attackers blew himself up,” Thebo said

Authorities seized four machine guns and a rocket launcher, Thebo said. He said the billowing smoke and flames was from oil that had caught fire.

Dr. Seemi Jamali from Jinnah Hospital in Karachi said 13 bodies had been brought to the hospital from the fighting. She said nine were Airport Security Force personnel, one was a member of the paramilitary Rangers, one was from the police, one was an employee of the Civil Aviation Authority and another was from the state-run Pakistan International Airlines.

Authorities diverted incoming flights and suspended all flight operations. A spokesman for the Civil Aviation Authority said the airport would be closed until at least Monday night.

Local news channels reported Monday morning that authorities were still searching the airport buildings and intermittent firing was still being heard.

Sarmad Hussain, a PIA employee, told The Associated Press he was at the airport at the time of the attack.

“I was working at my office when I heard big blasts — several blasts — and then there were heavy gunshots,” Hussain said. He said he and a colleague jumped out of a window to get away, and his colleague broke his leg.

Karachi is Pakistan’s largest city and has been the site of frequent militant attacks in the past. It is the country’s economic heart and any militant activity targeting the airport likely would strike a heavy blow at foreign investment in the country.

In May 2011, militants waged an 18-hour siege at a naval base in Karachi, killing 10 people in an assault that deeply embarrassed the armed forces.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for Sunday night’s attack. Pakistan’s government has been trying to negotiate a peace deal with local Taliban fighters and other militants mostly based in the northwest who have been waging war against the government. But the talks have had little success, raising fears of a backlash of attacks across the country.

Security officials in Karachi had feared that if the talks broke down, their city would be a likely spot for any militant retribution. The Pakistani Taliban and their allies increasingly are gaining a foothold in Karachi.

In the suicide bombing, four bombers targeted Shiite pilgrims staying at a hotel in the town of Tuftan near the Iranian border, said Baluchistan province Home Minister Mir Sarfraz Bugti. One bomber was killed by security officials traveling with the pilgrims, but the other three managed to get inside the hotel where they blew themselves up in an attack that also wounded 10 people, he said.

It wasn’t immediately clear whether there was a connection between the airport assault and the Baluchistan attack. But the attacks were sadly familiar for Pakistan, which has seen thousands killed by militants in recent years.

___

Gunmen Storm Airport in Pakistan, Killing 13 - TIME


----------



## Devil Soul

Karachi airport to reopen at 4:00pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Patriots said:


> Investigation is not completed till now ...............



all I hear are 'injections made in India' were found.And among weapons seized from them there are weapons we don't even manufacture.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475919780869079040


----------



## danger007

F.O.X said:


> Those who need to know who is involved already Know who it is that orchestrated this attack , and the motive behind it , they will retaliate with twice the damage , they always have the always will .
> 
> as for my Indian friends here , you need not to worry , if you truly believe RAW has nothing to do with it ,then sleep comfortably .


well thanks for your concern. . We do sleep comfortable. .hope you also...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

gslv mk3 said:


> Tell me where I discussed about Balochistan,dumbo ?



dumbo I was talking about involvement (u quoted my message) and said
Provide evidence
I've provided Chuk Hagel statement who is not internet warrior
You move towards another direction of discussion rather than the question asked by you about "Where is the involvement of Indian" Anyway leave it ... move on...


----------



## F.O.X

This shows our true situation .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Secur said:


> Of course , you drunk do not understand how Intel works !


excuse me? 

Whose this guy he was getting his pix made:

Karachi airport siege: At least 24 dead as Pakistan security forces end confrontation with Taliban militants






Pakistani security forces have cleared the Karachi airport of militants nearly 12 hours after the start of a siege that left at least 24 people dead, a paramilitary official said.

"The attack is over and we have cleared the area of all militants," paramilitary Rangers spokesman Sibtain Rizvi told reporters.

Security forces were forced to relaunch the military operation several hours after they had first announced the siege was over.

The initial assault at the Jinnah International Airport began late Sunday (local time) and raged until dawn, when the military said 10 attackers had been killed.

Equipped with suicide vests, grenades and rocket launchers, they had battled security forces in one of the most brazen attacks in years in Pakistan's biggest city.

Among the remaining victims were security personnel and airport workers.

The Pakistani Taliban has claimed responsibility for the attack in revenge for their late leader Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a US drone strike in November.

"We carried out the attack on Karachi airport to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud," Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Shahidullah Shahid said, dismissing the Pakistani government's recent offer of peace talks as a "tool of war".

Pakistan's paramilitary force had earlier said a group of foreign fighters, including ethnic Uzbeks, was involved in the airport attack.

The militants had entered the airport through a maintenance area and immediately began firing on security guards.

A number of terrorists are believed to have reached the runway area and army commandos sealed the section off.






Flights in and out of the airport were stopped during the lengthy gun battle.

Television footage showed plumes of smoke rising from the runway and fires where planes were parked.

The attack happened on the same day that at least 23 people, including several Shiite pilgrims, were killed in a gun and suicide attack near the Pakistan-Iran border.

Similar raids in the past have been claimed by Taliban militants who rose up against the Pakistani state in 2007 in an insurgency that has claimed thousands of lives.

Taliban gunmen attacked a Karachi naval base in 2011, destroying two US-made Orion aircraft and killing 10 personnel in a 17-hour siege.

Taliban and other militants in uniform carried out a similar raid at Pakistan's military headquarters in the garrison city of Rawalpindi in 2009, leaving 23 dead.

Prime minister Nawaz Sharif's government began negotiations with the TTP in February, with a ceasefire beginning March 1, but breaking down a month later.

The TTP emerged in response to a raid on a radical mosque in Islamabad, but Islamist violence in the country began to surge in 2004 following the army's deployment in the volatile tribal areas.

Karachi airport siege: At least 24 dead as Pakistan security forces end confrontation with Taliban militants - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Contrarian

sreekimpact said:


> The spectacle at #KarachiAirport is Modi's plan against Pakistan. Direct response of needless appeasement of new 'Hindutva' Government.
> 
> — Jamat 'ud' Da'wah (@JuD_Official) June 8, 2014


Thank the god for the Jamat ud dawah. The shining example of a charity organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> wow you really are brand conscious arent you...That you leave the tag on...*Oh yea Terrorists in Pakistan carry their Identity car*ds so yea you would expect the same level!


Spot on!!
You wont believe it but during the kargil war the infiltrators actually had "ID" cards with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Stealth said:


> dumbo I was talking about involvement (u quoted my message) and said
> Provide evidence
> I've provided Chuk Hagel statement who is not internet warrior
> You move towards another direction of discussion rather than the question asked by you about "Where is the involvement of Indian" Anyway leave it ... move on...



I asked you to prove about 'Indian weapons used' in the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> Spot on!!
> You wont believe it but during the kargil war the infiltrators actually had "ID" cards with them.


Obviously I wont believe it...Even I know if to infiltrate you dont carry your origins..You are not even allowed to call your wife so whats with your identity labels?



Contrarian said:


> Damn!
> Now what will the Pakistanis do!
> Have a depression I think. Their competent DG and their Government!
> 
> 
> *No wait!* Must be a RAW and Mossad operation that is now being blamed on innocent Taliban, their Sharia loving blood brothers!
> 
> *Wait, what happened to the bullets with Modi's name inscribed on them?*!


 Ask Lucknow and TOI that was purely their doings


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> They look relatively young....and are they in uniform? Damn what was going on in their bloody brains?!


young one are easy target to misguide & brain wash..... sadly in all attacks the attackers wore security forces uniform....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> Obviously I wont believe it...Even I know if to infiltrate you dont carry your origins..You are not even allowed to call your wife so whats with your identity labels?


You must be naive not to understand my statement about "terrorists" carrying ID cards.We all know who carries "ID cards"...dont we??
Did it really whoosh over your head?


----------



## Leader

Dead terrorist.






another dead terrorist.


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> Dead terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another dead terrorist.


They are soo young...I kind of feel sad as to what a waste of life! All for what? Seriously did we catch anyone to question?


----------



## Leader

another 

all of these four terrorists are wearing ASF uniform, and suicidal jackets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Rude_Striker said:


> I accept that ppl can reach indian weapons from anywhere but when u see there excessive use by the terrorists in Pakistan then obviously it makes us think.


So you mean to say 26/11 Freedom Fighters were trained by Indians too???


----------



## tarrar

Leader said:


> Dead terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another dead terrorist.



Surly these bastards were Uzbeks & Afghanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> You must be naive not to understand my statement about "terrorists" carrying ID cards.We all know who carries "ID cards"...dont we??
> Did it really whoosh over your head?


I am sorry I seriously am in no mood for your games...Try some other thread


----------



## Devil Soul

*Indian-made weapons recovered from terrorists of airport attack*
June 9, 2014 12:57





KARACHI: Following the barbaric terrorist attack on Karachi airport, arms and ammunition recovered by security forces from the ‘ground-zero’ were Indian-made, ARY News reported Monday.

Taliban have already claimed the responsibility of the attack wherein 19 people including Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel, Civil Aviation Authority officials, PIA workers and other personnel were killed. Ten militants were also killed by security forces.







According to DG Rangers Sindh, the arms recovered from the beleaguered site were Indian-manufactured. He added that the militants killed by law enforcers were seemingly Uzbeks.







The questions are yet to be answered on whose dictations Uzbeks were acting upon. Security forces were considering if there links between militancy and Balochistan and attack on Karachi airport.

According to Reuters, a group of heavily armed gunmen stormed Karachi airport on Sunday night and at least 26 people were killed in a night-long battle at one of the country’s most high-profile targets.

The assault on Jinnah International Airport in Karachi, Pakistan’s sprawling commercial hub of 18 million people, took place as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s government tries to engage Taliban militants in talks to end years of fighting.

The attack began just before midnight when 10 gunmen wearing military uniforms shot their way into the airport.

Gun battles went on for five hours and television pictures showed fire raging as ambulances ferried casualties away. By dawn on Monday, the army said the airport had been secured.
Indian-made weapons recovered from terrorists of airport attack | ARYNEWS.tv, Pakistan News-Latest,Breaking News,Live Videos
---
sorry if its a repost...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Akheilos said:


> Obviously I wont believe it...Even I know if to infiltrate you dont carry your origins..You are not even allowed to call your wife so whats with your identity labels?



They were your army personals and under Geneva conventions they would have been executed on spot, if found without ID Cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> They are soo young...I kind of feel sad as to what a waste of life! All for what? Seriously did we catch anyone to question?



I think one is caught..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475922622484463617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

afriend said:


> Ok. I presume, you do not represent the educated youth of Pakistan, who have more interest in peace than hate. Or is it other wise?



I can see the reality of your words. Is it a crime to point out the obvious?


----------



## Leader

tarrar said:


> Surly these bastards were Uzbeks & Afghanis.



yes but the second one is a different face..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Akheilos said:


> They are soo young...I kind of feel sad as to what a waste of life! All for what? Seriously did we catch anyone to question?



Specially the one with short cropped hair, looks like a kid !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

danger007 said:


> my history.... lol.... I don't claim like you... you are very popular with cooked up stories..


There you again, your usual nonsensical rant without any substance.
As i said read your history and learn about you airforce attacking civilian airport and aircraft.


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475922622484463617


can we have latest updates please....there is another thread running with some other tweet suggesting something else though fishy but a confirmation would help!



Roybot said:


> Specially the one with short cropped hair, looks like a kid !!!!


I seriously feel like vomiting......These youth should be in school and collages not dead in someone's morgue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Akheilos said:


> can we have latest updates please....there is another thread running with some other tweet suggesting something else though fishy but a confirmation would help!
> 
> 
> I seriously feel like vomiting......These youth should be in school and collages not dead in someone's morgue!



http://tribune.com.pk/story/719242/four-security-personnel-injured-in-attack-on-karachi-airport/


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> I am sorry I seriously am in no mood for your games...Try some other thread


Running short of words??? Are we???
when you come charging that Indian weapons and bullets were used then understand that the same can be used against you too.

RIP to those soldiers who lost their lives.
I hope this incident is not used to exacerbate the tension in India-Pak relations.


----------



## Zarvan

KARACHI: Around 19 people were martyred in a cowardly attack on Karachi airport last night. The whole nation pays rich tributes to the martyrs.

The following is the list of those who embraced martyrdom:

*Personnel of Airport Security Force/Police/Rangers*


1) Sub Inspector Abdul Hafeez
2) 32-year-old ASI Tariq Mehmood
3) 45-year-old constable Muntazir
4) 30-year-old constable Abdul Malik
5) Sub-inspector Mohammad Sarwar
6) Sepoy Islamuddin
7) Mohammad Hayat
8) ASI Mohammad Arif
9) Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza
10) Sub-inspector Mohammad Iqbal
11) Mohammad Azam
12) Rangers’ Dil Murad Khan

*Staff of PIA/Shaheen Air/CAA*


1) Engineer Fakrul Hasan
2) Mehmood Zuberi
3) Maintenance Shift Incharge Tanvir
4) Mohammad Ilyas
5) CAA’s Muzaffarul Hasan
6) Shaheen Air’s Abdul Khaliq Siddiqui

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475922622484463617



Rofl, it doenst make any sense, why we supply Indian made weapons, when we can supply the wep of Soviet made and Chinese made from Taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Leader said:


> yes but the second one is a different face..



The first one looks Uzbek alright but the second one is too dark to be an Uzbek IMO


----------



## Zarvan

*Karachi Airport attack is unpardonable, says the defense minister. *

ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) - Defence Minister Khwaja Asif has said a befitting answer to terrorists would be given and none would dare repeat such an act, he added.

The terrorists have targeted the national assets in their cowardly attack.

The terrorists will be defeated in their own havens, he expressed the resolve, adding that the state will forcefully responds to such acts.
Befitting response to Taliban will be given: Asif | Pakistan | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Kataria said:


> The first one looks Uzbek alright but the second one is too dark to be an Uzbek IMO



Uzbeks come in all colors and shape! Not to forget many of these Uzbek militants have taken local wives in FATA region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> Running short of words??? Are we???
> when you come charging that* Indian weapons and bullets* were used then understand that the same can be used against you too.
> 
> RIP to those soldiers who lost their lives.
> I hope this incident is not used to exacerbate the tension between India-Pak relations.


No @levina har cheez ka waqt hota hai...And all *I was posting was every news agency *I could find on googling Karachi airport attack in it was also TOI which @Contrarian without reading was just blasting...Not sure why you guys are over the edge when we got a full blown at security breaching! 

Not that I expect you to understand....


----------



## Contrarian

kaku1 said:


> Rofl, it doenst make any sense, why we supply Indian made weapons, when we can supply the wep of Soviet made and Chinese made from Taliban?


Ask *not* the Pakistani's any logic. Ever.

Everything out side their country - from 9/11 to 26/11 was done by their respective countries ie a false flag(their favourite word).

But every act done inside Pakistan always has RAW and Mossad written on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Leader said:


> Dead terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another dead terrorist.


fucking little kids!!, i feel sorry for these stupid son of bitches, they wasted their lives and the last thing they did was take innocent lives. 
its sad more then anything that these kids got brian washed. we need to make education our number one priority so we can perhaps save some kids from falling into ftp hands

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Some pictures of terrorists..



Such young kids ! May their handlers who sent them to their deaths rot in hell. May they and the rest of those who died in this terrible incident rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuntmaster

*India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege; JuD chief blames Modi*
Jayanta Deka,TNN | Jun 9, 2014, 09.11 AM IST





Army units from the nearby Malir cantonment base, ASF commandos, paramilitary rangers and police had carried out the joint operation to control the situation.

LUCKNOW: After the Karachi airport siege unfolded, it was bizarre accusations doing rounds on Twitter with tweeples busy presenting their views on the search and rescue operations even as Pakistani security forces battled it out to secure the Karachi international airport.

The social networking website suddenly saw "independent reporters" offering inside scoops.

Sample this: Breaking News. DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists | Modi's name was inscribed in Sanskrit!

JuD chief Hafiz Saeed, who is believed to be the mastermind of the 26/11 Mumbai attacks, took to Twitter to allege that Narendra Modi's 'new security team' is responsible for the attack on the Karachi airport. Saeed said that Pakistan knew who the 'real enemy' was and called on the Pakistani government to 'show some spine' and 'end exchange of gifts with India'.




The first tweet by Geo TV (@geonews_english) — (Breaking News) DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists #KarachiAirport — drew sharp reactions with both sides staging verbal war. And with the tweet, many chose to add their part of the report. @afsarjan23 countered the tweet with, "@geonews_english they wear Made in China Jackets and Nike shoes too! :/"

@aey shared that it was indeed Indian-made weapons as he tweeted, "Respect for all Indians who are replying & defending, but unfortunately our Rangers officials confirmed that weapons r India made. #KarachiAirport."

Many theories behind the attacks and source of weapon were floated.



@wah_bhayee tried to ask for reactions while he tagged tweets to Indian accounts. He asked, "Weapons made by your country (India) were found with attackers at Khi Airport. What's your take on it."

But, there were others who tried to be sensible enough not to jump the gun. @AYJamal_ tweeted:



A few others tried to put it into perspective — pun intended. @Ritatornad tweeted, "If I had a dollar every time India and Pakistan blamed each other for their problems..... #KarachiAirport."

In between, Syed Saim A Rizvi who was inside one of the flight that was ready for departure was live tweeting the scenes from nearby the runway. @saim_riz's tweet, "Huge blast !!!!!! I do not know whats going on outside — heavy firing started again — full panic on board!" was retweeted hundreds of times and soon came under scanner as he was apparently asked by the authorities not to mention position information.

Later, when the operation ended, Rizvi tweeted:



After news reports first confirmed the end of the operation, thereby resulting in lesser number of India-Pak verbal war, @gauravsakhuja tweeted, "Morons making fun of #karachiairport. Seems they do not (have) anything to do now. Go plot for another plot."

Commenting on the verbal duel, Ravi Nitesh, core member of India-Pak peace initiative Mission Bhartiyam, said that the existing jingoism, extreme nationalism and misunderstanding among the people of both the sides are diluting the peace process. "As far as relations are concerned, we should ensure that relations of both the countries should not get hurt with these things," said Nitesh.


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> can we have latest updates please....there is another thread running with some other tweet suggesting something else though fishy but a confirmation would help!
> 
> 
> I seriously feel like vomiting......These youth should be in school and collages not dead in someone's morgue!


which thread????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> *Karachi Airport attack is unpardonable, says the defense minister. *
> 
> ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) - Defence Minister Khwaja Asif has said a befitting answer to terrorists would be given and none would dare repeat such an act, he added.
> 
> The terrorists have targeted the national assets in their cowardly attack.
> 
> The terrorists will be defeated in their own havens, he expressed the resolve, adding that the state will forcefully responds to such acts.
> Befitting response to Taliban will be given: Asif | Pakistan | Dunya News



give free hand to professionals then,eh?


----------



## Dubious

Zarvan said:


> *Karachi Airport attack is unpardonable, says the defense minister. *
> 
> ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) - Defence Minister Khwaja Asif has said a befitting answer to terrorists would be given and none would dare repeat such an act, he added.
> 
> The terrorists have targeted the national assets in their cowardly attack.
> 
> The terrorists will be defeated in their own havens, he expressed the resolve, adding that the state will forcefully responds to such acts.
> Befitting response to Taliban will be given: Asif | Pakistan | Dunya News


They shouldnt announce...Just act! Do the paperwork if anyone asks but just attack....such ops dont need announcement...



Devil Soul said:


> which thread????


Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India


----------



## Devil Soul

kaku1 said:


> Rofl, it doenst make any sense, why we supply Indian made weapons, when we can supply the wep of Soviet made and Chinese made from Taliban?


jus wait till more details surface, for now these are initial findings & beside no one is blaming anyone... jus the weapons recovered are being displayed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manas

I 


Patriots said:


> DG Rangers said ammunition was looked like Indian assembled .............


*

I must say this Ajit Doval guy is a man in Herat ..oops i mean ... a man in hurry !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Zarvan said:


> KARACHI: Around 19 people were martyred in a cowardly attack on Karachi airport last night. The whole nation pays rich tributes to the martyrs.
> 
> The following is the list of those who embraced martyrdom:
> 
> *Personnel of Airport Security Force/Police/Rangers*
> 
> 
> 1) Sub Inspector Abdul Hafeez
> 2) 32-year-old ASI Tariq Mehmood
> 3) 45-year-old constable Muntazir
> 4) 30-year-old constable Abdul Malik
> 5) Sub-inspector Mohammad Sarwar
> 6) Sepoy Islamuddin
> 7) Mohammad Hayat
> 8) ASI Mohammad Arif
> 9) Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza
> 10) Sub-inspector Mohammad Iqbal
> 11) Mohammad Azam
> 12) Rangers’ Dil Murad Khan
> 
> *Staff of PIA/Shaheen Air/CAA*
> 
> 
> 1) Engineer Fakrul Hasan
> 2) Mehmood Zuberi
> 3) Maintenance Shift Incharge Tanvir
> 4) Mohammad Ilyas
> 5) CAA’s Muzaffarul Hasan
> 6) Shaheen Air’s Abdul Khaliq Siddiqui


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajeeoon!! May ALLAH bless their families with patience to endure the loss


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> They shouldnt announce...Just act! Do the paperwork if anyone asks but just attack....such ops dont need announcement...
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India


no one knows who this guy is, its 1st time i'm hearing about this guy......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Leader said:


> give free hand to professionals then,eh?


*Befitting response to Taliban will be given: Asif | Pakistan | Dunya News*

What happened Taliban Khan supporter? 
Why is it that your Minister is blaming Taliban. I thought all Taliban Khan supporters like you were blaming India for it.


----------



## Devil Soul

another dead body.. 18+: allegedly one of the terrorist killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> no one knows who this guy is, its 1st time i'm hearing about this guy......


 Tell that to the Indians but that thread is infested with self satisfied Indians! 
I am too weak to even think right now and am in office...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Contrarian said:


> *Befitting response to Taliban will be given: Asif | Pakistan | Dunya News*
> 
> What happened Taliban Khan supporter?
> Why is it that your Minister is blaming Taliban. I thought all Taliban Khan supporters like you were blaming India for it.



shut up modi terrorist scum.

pack up your terrrorist camps from Afghanistan, or you will be taught a lesson soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Devil Soul said:


> *Indian-made weapons *



These are Indian made ?


----------



## Contrarian

Leader said:


> shut up modi terrorist scum.


Did Jinnah's little leader have another Direct Action Day moment there?

No Indians to blame this time?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Akheilos said:


> @Fulcrum15 @Manticore @Jungibaaz @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Chak Bamu any of you online I see one asking for a pink slip ^^



He's gone. The way to deal with these pests is to hit em so hard, they see cross eyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Contrarian said:


> Did Jinnah's little leader have another Direct Action Day moment there?
> No Indians to blame this time?



run for your life terrorist.


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> Tell that to the Indians but that thread is infested with self satisfied Indians!
> I am too weak to even think right now and am in office...


Everyone got the right to defend themselves & to come clean,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Contrarian said:


> Did Jinnah's little leader have another Direct Action Day moment there?
> Because Taliban just follow Jinnah's lead on Direct Action Day. Same thing.
> No Indians to blame this time?



Someone ban this asshole please @Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Modi promised to avenge 26/11 Mumbai attack. He also said he'll empower the counter-intelligence forces during the election campaign.. This may be the demonstration of it..


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Leader said:


> run for your life terrorist.


Shouldnt Taliban Khan and his sympathisers run for cover?
After all your attempt to pin the blame on India failed. You have been exposed for all to see as Taliban supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

TTP claims responsibility and were found with indian made weapons. They were soo well trained that this attack could not have been down without some serious training,planning and organizing. We need to be firm with india on this issue and we need to kill hundreds of TTP militants. This cant be ignored. 

Any prisoners?

I hope all those who died find a place in jannat except the terrorists. Hope they burn in hell where they belong.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Okay, I haven't seen any news since last night. Anyone got any updates?


----------



## pakdefender

Leader said:


> Dead terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another dead terrorist.



these are innocent civilians from FATA and beyond, killed by by F-16 bombardment , they are extremely innocent , we don't know the the ground realities


----------



## Devil Soul

gslv mk3 said:


> These are Indian made ?


are they???


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> No @levina har cheez ka waqt hota hai...And all *I was posting was every news agency *I could find on googling Karachi airport attack in it was also TOI which @Contrarian without reading was just blasting...Not sure why you guys are over the edge when we got a full blown at security breaching!
> 
> Not that I expect you to understand....


Commendable!!
But understand that its too early to make conclusions,guys from your side have been blaming it on India when its completely dilettante to do so. Why would they do it when the Pak Taliban said it very clearly the" Karachi airport attack was to avenge death of their late leader Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a US drone strike in November".

Its sad that such an incident happened.
I saw pics of Fakhar khan,definitely a young airport executive,i dont have sympathies for the terrorists who died young or old.


----------



## Dubious

gslv mk3 said:


> These are Indian made ?


media says so...we dont buy your weapons and some like me wouldnt know and just go with what is reported that is why I am posting articles from different sources ...to cross reference what they say...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

NS needs a massive wake up call. We need to show ourselves strong to both our enemies. Its time the guy with the limp hand shake makes a fist.


----------



## gslv mk3

Devil Soul said:


> are they???





Akheilos said:


> media says so...we dont buy your weapons and some like me wouldnt know and just go with what is reported that is why I am posting articles from different sources ...to cross reference what they say...



AFAIK RPGs are not made here,and only AK clone is trichy assualt rifle that looks very different.


----------



## Devil Soul

Jungibaaz said:


> Okay, I haven't seen any news since last night. Anyone got any updates?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475927759407943681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Zarvan said:


> KARACHI: Around 19 people were martyred in a cowardly attack on Karachi airport last night. The whole nation pays rich tributes to the martyrs.
> 
> The following is the list of those who embraced martyrdom:
> 
> *Personnel of Airport Security Force/Police/Rangers*
> 
> 
> 1) Sub Inspector Abdul Hafeez
> 2) 32-year-old ASI Tariq Mehmood
> 3) 45-year-old constable Muntazir
> 4) 30-year-old constable Abdul Malik
> 5) Sub-inspector Mohammad Sarwar
> 6) Sepoy Islamuddin
> 7) Mohammad Hayat
> 8) ASI Mohammad Arif
> 9) Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza
> 10) Sub-inspector Mohammad Iqbal
> 11) Mohammad Azam
> 12) Rangers’ Dil Murad Khan
> 
> *Staff of PIA/Shaheen Air/CAA*
> 
> 
> 1) Engineer Fakrul Hasan
> 2) Mehmood Zuberi
> 3) Maintenance Shift Incharge Tanvir
> 4) Mohammad Ilyas
> 5) CAA’s Muzaffarul Hasan
> 6) Shaheen Air’s Abdul Khaliq Siddiqui



the attackers, are they shaheed mr? do you think these people are justified into doing this? what do you have to say mr?
explain yourself. whose side are you on? you better have a good answer.


----------



## Devil Soul

gslv mk3 said:


> AFAIK RPGs are not made here,and only AK clone is trichy assualt rifle that looks very different.


thanks for the info... i believe you


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> Commendable!!
> But understand that its too early to make conclusions,guys from your side have been blaming it on India when its completely dilettante to do so. Why would they do it when the Pak Taliban said it very clearly the" Karachi airport attack to avenge death of their late leader Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a US drone strike in November".
> 
> Its sad that such an incident happened,I saw pics of Fakhar khan definitely a young airport executive,i dont have sympathies for the terrorists who died young or old.


Mind you we were really annoyed hard last night by a bunch of Indians bouncing in asking retarded questions like did India do it...why is the hanger not protected (all while the op was still going on) level of insensitivity...you can read all in the first 50 pages of this thread! 

I feel sick to see young kids died all because of some brainwashing buffoon! They didnt deserve this ...they deserved schooling and a chance at life not to be brainwashed....I seriously hope all the bosses just go to hell immediately!


----------



## saiyan0321

Akheilos said:


> media says so...we dont buy your weapons and some like me wouldnt know and just go with what is reported that is why I am posting articles from different sources ...to cross reference what they say...



True in this regard we will have to take the word of media and army. We dont work with indian weapons so dont know ourselves. I am hundred percent sure someone backed these terrorists as they were well trained,well equipped and well organized. The moment they got trapped they had contingencies planned to save themselves. They have a hand at the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

qamar1990 said:


> the attackers, are they shaheed mr? do you think these people are justified into doing this? what do you have to say mr?
> explain yourself. whose side are you on? you better have a good answer.


he didnt put them under the shaheed list...


----------



## Munir

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Height of incompetency!
> 
> *Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizwan Akhter, the Karachi super cop regrets he mistook chinese toy guns labeled made in India



Nothing compared with what happened in India... Boats filled with children run into hotels and keep your forces running around for days. And even then before something was clear everyone was pointing at Pakistan. You guys are not only worser but probably the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Devil Soul said:


> thanks for the info... i believe you



You can get the info from website of Ordinance Factory Board


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Zarvan

qamar1990 said:


> the attackers, are they shaheed mr? do you think these people are justified into doing this? what do you have to say mr?
> explain yourself. whose side are you on? you better have a good answer.


I don't support these attacks Mr but I don't also support crazy bombing of NW we have to end this war slowly win more groups like Mehsuds our on side give tribals Shariah and development and with it take out those TTP leaders specially who are sitting in Afghanistan this war can't end over night we have to work really hard to do it and works needs to get started right now


----------



## Areesh

Yaar why not ban all the indians from this thread. I don't think any indian has anything good to contribute to this thread.


----------



## gslv mk3

Munir said:


> Nothing compared with what happened in India... Boats filled with children run into hotels and keep your forces running around for days. And even then before something was clear everyone was pointing at Pakistan. You guys are not only worser but probably the worst.



Dude please,this was an airport,not a hotel...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

Akheilos said:


> he didnt put them under the shaheed list...


he says these terrorists are justified since pakistan army is fighting them in FATA. 
i just want his thoughts on it. to him these people are soldiers of islam and pakistan army are puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

gslv mk3 said:


> AFAIK RPGs are not made here,and only AK clone is trichy assualt rifle that looks very different.



If what you say is true then the back hand belongs to someone else then. We will see in the coming days the reaction. If India was behind this and ISPR believes soo then Army will pressurize govt to lower ties with india and may act on it themselves. If this india talk dies down then it will show that the ISPR themselves dont believe its india and are looking for other sources.


----------



## gslv mk3

Areesh said:


> Yaar why not ban all the indians from this thread. I don't think any indian has anything good to contribute to this thread.



Stop allegations against India first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> He's gone. The way to deal with these pests is to hit em so hard, they see cross eyed.


thank you....


----------



## kaku1

Areesh said:


> Yaar why not ban all the indians from this thread. I don't think any indian has anything good to contribute to this thread.



Then how it become open forum. Dude on top level money matters, and lot more advertisements from hits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daring dude

KARACHI, Pakistan (AP) — The Pakistani Taliban on Monday claimed responsibility for a brazen five-hour assault on the country's busiest airport that saw gunmen disguised as police guards storm the international terminal in Karachi, set off explosions and kill 18 people.

The Taliban said the assault on the Jinnah International Airport in Karachi, the capital of southern Sindh province, was in revenge for the killing last November of the militant group's leader in a U.S. drone strike.

The claim further diminished prospects for a resumption of government-led peace talks with the Taliban. Those talks floundered in recent weeks and the Taliban have called off a cease-fire they declared during negotiations. Since then, Pakistani troops have carried out airstrikes in the country's troubled northwest to target militant hideouts, killing dozens of suspected militants. Residents claim several civilians were also killed in the strikes.

The Karachi assault started late Sunday when 10 gunmen, at least some disguised as policemen, opened fire with machine-guns and rocket launchers, triggering a gunbattle with police during which all the attackers were killed, said Rizwan Akhtar, the chief of Pakistan's elite paramilitary Rangers.

Heavy gunfire and multiple explosions were heard coming from the terminal, used for VIP flights and cargo, as militants and security forces battled for control. A major fire rose from the airport, illuminating the night sky in an orange glow as the silhouettes of jets could be seen. As dawn broke Sunday, smoke could still be seen billowing in the air.

Authorities diverted incoming flights and suspended all flight operations. Akhtar said no planes had been damaged during the attack but that a cargo building was left a completely gutted by the fire and explosions.

Just before dawn, Pakistani security forces regained full control of the airport. Akhtar added said some of the attackers appeared to be Uzbeks but officials were still investigating to determine their identity and nationality.

"The terrorists entered the terminal in two groups. They were foreigners, and some of them seemed to be Uzbeks," Akthar said.

The Civil Aviation Authority said security forces had given them back control of the airport.

Dr. Seemi Jamali from Karachi's Jinnah Hospital said 18 bodies were brought to the morgue, and 11 of them were of airport security personnel. The bodies of the attackers remained in police custody.

At least some of the gunmen wore the uniform of the Airport Security Force, said an official at the scene near the terminal. All the attackers wore explosives vests, some of which were detonated when they were shot at by the police, the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to talk to the media.

After storming into the airport grounds, gunmen hunkered down for the shootout with police in two sections of the airport, said senior police officer Ghulam Qadir Thebo. Local news channels reported that intermittent gunfire could still be heard on Monday morning, though it was not clear what the source of that shooting was.

The Taliban spokesman, Shahidullah Shahid, said the attack was to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud, the Taliban chief who died in a drone strike last November.

Shahid, who speaks for Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan as the Pakistani Taliban are known, said the attack on the Karachi airport had been all planned out before the peace talks started and was put on hold during the negotiations.

He also warned of more attacks to come.

Security officials in Karachi had feared that if the peace talks broke down, their city would be a likely spot for militant retribution.

The Pakistani Taliban and their allies increasingly are gaining a foothold in Karachi, the country's largest city and the site of frequent militant attacks in the past. It is the country's economic hub and any militant activity targeting its airport would likely strike a heavy blow to foreign investment in the country.

In May 2011, militants waged an 18-hour siege at a naval base in Karachi, killing 10 people in an assault that deeply embarrassed the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Zarvan said:


> I don't support these attacks Mr but I don't also support crazy bombing of NW we have to end this war slowly win more groups like Mehsuds our on side give tribals Shariah and development and with it take out those TTP leaders specially who are sitting in Afghanistan this war can't end over night we have to work really hard to do it and works needs to get started right now


there will never be shariah in pakistan mr.
people like you and these terrorists have made us so numb after this fighting. the only thing we want is to finish you people off. 
i just hope we get those russian gunships so we can do a big operation and inshallah kill 10,000-20,000 more of mujahideens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

terrorists operating out of FATA shall be made to pay through their noses for this 
india/afghanistan shall also be given payback!


----------



## shuntmaster

*TTP takes responsibility for Karachi Airport Attack*

By Dawn.com
Published about 16 hours ago
























Fire illuminates the sky above Karachi airport terminal where security forces are fighting with attackers. -AP Photo




Pakistani commandos get ready to enter Karachi airport terminal following attacks by unknown gunmen on Sunday night. -AP Photo
KARACHI: Pakistani officials say a brazen five-hour attack by militants on the international airport in Karachi left 18 people dead but police managed to regain control of the terminal.

Rizwan Akhtar, the paramilitary Rangers chief, said all 10 “terrorists” who attacked the Jinnah International Airport have been killed.

He said Pakistani forces were combing through the terminal and would hand it back to civilian authority later Monday.

The attack started late Sunday when gunmen disguised as police guards stormed the terminal after opening fire with machine guns and a rocket launcher.

Akhtar said some of the attackers were apparently Uzbeks.

Dr Seemi Jamali from Karachi's Jinnah Hospital said 11 of the bodies brought to the morgue were of airport security personnel.

*The Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack.*

The attack all but destroys prospects for significant peace talks with the government of Nawaz Sharif, who came to power last year promising to find a negotiated solution to years of violence.

Peace talks between the government and the Pakistani Taliban have failed in recent months, dampening hopes of reaching a negotiated settlement with the insurgency, which continues attacks against government and security targets.

Prime minister's adviser on civil aviation Shujaat Azeem said the airport will be operational at 4 pm.

The prime minister has directed aviation and airport authorities to facilitate passengers by providing them all possible facilities.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has directed airport authorities to reopen the airport for routine operations without unnecessary delay.

Mohmand said the government will have to adopt a long-term strategy to tackle the problem of terrorism.

PTI-appointed member of the government committee to negotiate with the TTP Rustam Shah Mohmand said any talks for cessation of hostilities with the TTP will now be held on the government's conditions.

Security forces just said they have cleared the Karachi airport of militants nearly 12 hours after the start of a siege that left at least 24 people dead, a paramilitary official said.

“The attack is over and we have cleared the area of all militants, and we will hand over the airport to the Civil Aviation Authority at 12.00 pm (0700 GMT),” paramilitary Rangers spokesman Sibtain Rizvi told reporters.





Firefighters extinguish fires after militants attack Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP

*The TTP further said: “It's just the beginning, we have taken revenge for one (Mehsud), we have to take revenge for hundreds.”*

*“We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistan government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” the TTP spokesman said.

Shahidullah Shahid moreover dismissed the Pakistani government's peace talks methodoly as a “tool of war”.*

*Shahidullah Shahid said the attack was planned much earlier but had been postponed due to the peace talks.

The TTP spokesman in a statement issued to the media said that the attack was also carried out to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone strike.

“We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistani government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid said.*

*Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was revenge for the army's air strikes in areas along the Afghan border where the insurgents are based.*

Another three rocket launchers, five suicide jackets, 15 petrol bombs and five SMGs recovered from the airport.

Doctor Seemi Jamali of the JPMC said so far 18 bodies have been brought to the hospital.





Airport employees leave the Jinnah International Airport after militants attack in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
Chaudhry Nisar has summoned a report of the incident from IG Sindh Police.

The minister commended security forces on fighting terrorists during the crisis that enveloped the airport in Karachi.

Chaudhry Nisar condoled with family members of those killed in the terrorist attack.

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan strongly condemned the attack on the airport.

Imran Khan said government's policy towards tackling terrorism has failed.

Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan said the attack on the airport was a matter of grave concern.





A man watches as smoke rises after militants launched an early morning assault at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
An AFP reporter at the scene said gunshots could be heard inside the airport and that rangers and elite commandos were rushing inside.

“We have relaunched the operation and called in additional troops,” said Sibtain Rizvi, spokesman for the Rangers paramilitary force.

A military operation was relaunched at the airport as gunfire resumed several hours after the army announced the end of a militant siege that left 24 dead.

President Mamnoon commended the role of security forces during the operation against attackers.

President Mamnoon Hussain condemned the attack on the airport saying the cowardly action could not overpower the government's will to counter terrorism.

A search operation was conducted by the security forces in the early hours of Monday morning during which five sub-machine guns (SMGs), three suicide jackets, two rocket launchers and 12 petrol bombs were recovered.

“The militants appear to be Uzbek,” he said.

“Three militants blew themselves up and seven were killed by security forces,” Akhtar said in televised remarks.

Akhtar said the attackers were ethnic Uzbeks.

Director General of Sindh Rangers Maj-Gen Rizwan Akhtar addressing a press conference claimed that unidentified foreign militants appeared to be involved in the attack.

At least 23 people were reportedly killed in the incident, including security personnel.

Ten militants were also among the dead.

ISPR spokesman Asim Bajwa said the militants "were confined to two areas and eliminated."

Bajwa said weapons, live ammunition, including RPGs, were recovered from the militants.

Bajwa said that they were wearing large packs on their bodies.

He also said that Raheel Sharif "paid rich tribute to all shaheed and injured for their supreme sacrifice".

The ISPR spokesman said that Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif "congratulated participating troops for a well coordinated, successful operation eliminating all militants".

Some eight to 10 attackers were said to have engaged security forces in a gunbattle.

Earlier, Pakistan Army troops were called in to deal with the situation and troops from Malir Cantonment were dispatched, while police commandos and Karachi Rangers were assisting.

A huge explosion was heard over two hours into the attack. A second large explosion was heard near the airport workshop. A third massive explosion was heard a further 30-40 minutes in. Huge clouds of smoke continue to dominate the skyline.

Intermittent firing took place at the airport, while large plumes of smoke were seen over the cargo terminal.

One plane each of PIA and AirBlue, and a cargo plane of a foreign company were reported to have been damaged.

A hand grenade attack was also carried out on the Isphani Hanger.

Suicide bombers were reportedly part of the militant squad that has infiltrated the airport.

Staff was rescued by security personnel and moved to safer areas. Rescue teams were allowed in after being checked thoroughly. Passengers were evacuated and moved to a secure location.

Prime Minister Mian Nawaz Sharif called DG Rangers Sindh and asked him to ensure the safety of passengers.

All flight operations at Jinnah Terminal were suspended and flights were diverted to other airports.

Pakistan correspondent for the Daily Telegraph Rob Crilly reported that he had spoken to MQM leader Farooq Sattar and stated that, "He sounds calm but understandably concerned about being stuck on plane filled with aviation fuel."

*Death toll*
The bodies of 10 people, including ASF officials, were brought to Jinnah Hospital a few hours into the attack, along with 15 injured.

A rocket launcher and four SMGs were recovered from dead militants.

One suicide bomber blew himself up during the attack, injuring one security personnel.

A Rangers spokesperson claimed that "foreign arms and ammunition" were found on the bodies of the militants.

*How they got in*
The attackers were said to have forged fake ID cards to pose as ASF personnel and had managed to enter the area that way.

Broken glass and used gun magazines littered the engineering section where the first exchange of gunfire took place.

The militants carried out the attack from three different sides, officials said, while there were reports that two terrorists managed to get inside a plane.

*Scenes of terror*
_Zahir Shah Sherazi contributed to reporting_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omairhr

Where are the ulema-e-karaam who come out in thousands to protest against drone attacks?

Why are they keeping mum?


----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> Well you guys deserve it. By you I means Indians only.


chill bro leave him be!! we have our own problems than pouncing on them! Please stick to the topic...


----------



## Devil Soul

> Retweeted by Nusrat Javeed
> 
> 
> *omar khorasani* ‏@omarkhorasani1  3m
> Media's character and the way of reporting of the attack on the Karachi airport is very shameful and partial.


his back is on fire....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Areesh said:


> I said this thread.



This thread. Why? This is your personal property?


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

kaku1 said:


> This thread. Why? This is your personal property?



Because you and other Indians are posting nothing but Bs on this thread.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## PlanetWarrior

Cool down folks. Pakistan just underwent a trying time and it isn't proper for Indian members here to mock claims of Indian involvement or to question Pakistan's ability to handle terrorism by comparing this incident to the 26/11 incident. The reality is that the TTP has claimed responsibility and they have stated their reasons for doing so. The reality is that some young kids were sent to their horrendous deaths by some real ugly mofos whom I pray will be captured and tried by the Pak establishment. The reality is that many innocent people died in this tragedy, including those young kids whom I am certain were coerced into partaking in this crime. May God give Pakistan the strength to deal with this tragedy. The reality is that most of India thinks the way I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

queerbait said:


> Tell your ranger officer that and yes truth is bitter and one more thing don't quote me further as i can't handle eloquent intellectuals like you.


which ranger mind you?


Devil Soul said:


>


 Damn that is alot of ammo!


----------



## kaku1

Areesh said:


> Well you guys deserve it. By you I means Indians only.



Deserve what? You are not a so much great man, that your comment matter to us. Who are you? BTW,/


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> Mind you we were really annoyed hard last night by a bunch of Indians bouncing in asking retarded questions like did India do it...why is the hanger not protected (all while the op was still going on) level of insensitivity...you can read all in the first 50 pages of this thread!


I have been reading this thread since last nite.

There was a security lapse despite being warned by the intelligence is what I have gleaned.So you should have expected those questions not just from Indians but your own countrymen too...
Infact Pakistan will have to answer back to such questions from all over the world now.


----------



## Devil Soul

Express News screengrab of the weapons recovered from the airport.




Express News screengrab of Rangers personnel moving the body of one of the victims before burial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

qamar1990 said:


> there will never be shariah in pakistan mr.
> people like you and these terrorists have made us so numb after this fighting. the only thing we want is to finish you people off.
> i just hope we get those russian gunships so we can do a big operation and inshallah kill 10,000-20,000 more of mujahideens.


If Shariah will not be here than only war will continue with no end Mr Shariah will be and enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and those who oppose the shariah brought by him will be taken out and made history really very soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Areesh said:


> Well you guys deserve it. By you I means Indians only.





Areesh said:


> Well you guys deserve it. By you I means Indians only.


Don't over spend your emotions .You might have a heart attack. . 

This is routine stuff in Pakistan . Isn't it ??


----------



## Areesh

kaku1 said:


> Deserve what? You are not a so much great man, that your comment matter to us. Who are you? BTW,/



Go f*ck yourself bubbloo. And don't waste my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Akheilos said:


> which ranger mind you?



Start reading from the starting of the thread...pakistani in this thread stated that a ranger officer said that weapons are from inida, my reply was intended for those guys.


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> I have been reading this thread since last nite.
> 
> There was a security lapse despite being warned by the intelligence is what I have gleaned.So you should have expected that questions not just from Indians but your own coutrymen too.


Sorry madam but we were busy being worried sick about an airport, about the passengers, about our security personal and maybe the whole siege didnt get the chance to even breathe properly to think to attack people like Indians were doing!


----------



## Jungibaaz

@All Indian posters. If you use this thread as an opportunity to troll, I will have no choice but to ban and thread ban where appropriate. Please understand, many of us are worked up by this provoking is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

Contrarian said:


> Inshallah, there will be Sharia in Pakistan.


you need a life time ban from this site. 
your on my personal list of people to troll now officially

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

26-year-old PIA Flight Engineer Fakhrul Hasan - killed in the Karachi airport attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Zarvan said:


> If Shariah will not be here than only war will continue with no end Mr Shariah will be and enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and those who oppose the shariah brought by him will be taken out and made history really very soon


Brother Shariah kay liyea we need pios people not 1 in Pakistani govt is! We need sincere people sub bhikhao hain so sincerity kidher say laingay?



Devil Soul said:


> 26-year-old PIA Flight Engineer Fakhrul Hasan - killed in the Karachi airport attack


INNA LILLAHI WA INNA ILAYHI RAJEEOON!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuntmaster

*TTP takes responsibility for Karachi Airport Attack*

By Dawn.com
Published about 16 hours ago
























Fire illuminates the sky above Karachi airport terminal where security forces are fighting with attackers. -AP Photo




Pakistani commandos get ready to enter Karachi airport terminal following attacks by unknown gunmen on Sunday night. -AP Photo
KARACHI: Pakistani officials say a brazen five-hour attack by militants on the international airport in Karachi left 18 people dead but police managed to regain control of the terminal.

Rizwan Akhtar, the paramilitary Rangers chief, said all 10 “terrorists” who attacked the Jinnah International Airport have been killed.

He said Pakistani forces were combing through the terminal and would hand it back to civilian authority later Monday.

The attack started late Sunday when gunmen disguised as police guards stormed the terminal after opening fire with machine guns and a rocket launcher.

Akhtar said some of the attackers were apparently Uzbeks.

Dr Seemi Jamali from Karachi's Jinnah Hospital said 11 of the bodies brought to the morgue were of airport security personnel.

*The Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack.*

The attack all but destroys prospects for significant peace talks with the government of Nawaz Sharif, who came to power last year promising to find a negotiated solution to years of violence.

Peace talks between the government and the Pakistani Taliban have failed in recent months, dampening hopes of reaching a negotiated settlement with the insurgency, which continues attacks against government and security targets.

Prime minister's adviser on civil aviation Shujaat Azeem said the airport will be operational at 4 pm.

The prime minister has directed aviation and airport authorities to facilitate passengers by providing them all possible facilities.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has directed airport authorities to reopen the airport for routine operations without unnecessary delay.

Mohmand said the government will have to adopt a long-term strategy to tackle the problem of terrorism.

PTI-appointed member of the government committee to negotiate with the TTP Rustam Shah Mohmand said any talks for cessation of hostilities with the TTP will now be held on the government's conditions.

Security forces just said they have cleared the Karachi airport of militants nearly 12 hours after the start of a siege that left at least 24 people dead, a paramilitary official said.

“The attack is over and we have cleared the area of all militants, and we will hand over the airport to the Civil Aviation Authority at 12.00 pm (0700 GMT),” paramilitary Rangers spokesman Sibtain Rizvi told reporters.





Firefighters extinguish fires after militants attack Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP

*The TTP further said: “It's just the beginning, we have taken revenge for one (Mehsud), we have to take revenge for hundreds.”*

*“We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistan government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” the TTP spokesman said.

Shahidullah Shahid moreover dismissed the Pakistani government's peace talks methodoly as a “tool of war”.*

*Shahidullah Shahid said the attack was planned much earlier but had been postponed due to the peace talks.

The TTP spokesman in a statement issued to the media said that the attack was also carried out to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone strike.

“We carried out this attack on the Karachi airport and it is a message to the Pakistani government that we are still alive to react over the killings of innocent people in bomb attacks on their villages,” TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid said.*

*Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was revenge for the army's air strikes in areas along the Afghan border where the insurgents are based.*

Another three rocket launchers, five suicide jackets, 15 petrol bombs and five SMGs recovered from the airport.

Doctor Seemi Jamali of the JPMC said so far 18 bodies have been brought to the hospital.





Airport employees leave the Jinnah International Airport after militants attack in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
Chaudhry Nisar has summoned a report of the incident from IG Sindh Police.

The minister commended security forces on fighting terrorists during the crisis that enveloped the airport in Karachi.

Chaudhry Nisar condoled with family members of those killed in the terrorist attack.

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan strongly condemned the attack on the airport.

Imran Khan said government's policy towards tackling terrorism has failed.

Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan said the attack on the airport was a matter of grave concern.





A man watches as smoke rises after militants launched an early morning assault at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
An AFP reporter at the scene said gunshots could be heard inside the airport and that rangers and elite commandos were rushing inside.

“We have relaunched the operation and called in additional troops,” said Sibtain Rizvi, spokesman for the Rangers paramilitary force.

A military operation was relaunched at the airport as gunfire resumed several hours after the army announced the end of a militant siege that left 24 dead.

President Mamnoon commended the role of security forces during the operation against attackers.

President Mamnoon Hussain condemned the attack on the airport saying the cowardly action could not overpower the government's will to counter terrorism.

A search operation was conducted by the security forces in the early hours of Monday morning during which five sub-machine guns (SMGs), three suicide jackets, two rocket launchers and 12 petrol bombs were recovered.

“The militants appear to be Uzbek,” he said.

“Three militants blew themselves up and seven were killed by security forces,” Akhtar said in televised remarks.

Akhtar said the attackers were ethnic Uzbeks.

Director General of Sindh Rangers Maj-Gen Rizwan Akhtar addressing a press conference claimed that unidentified foreign militants appeared to be involved in the attack.

At least 23 people were reportedly killed in the incident, including security personnel.

Ten militants were also among the dead.

ISPR spokesman Asim Bajwa said the militants "were confined to two areas and eliminated."

Bajwa said weapons, live ammunition, including RPGs, were recovered from the militants.

Bajwa said that they were wearing large packs on their bodies.

He also said that Raheel Sharif "paid rich tribute to all shaheed and injured for their supreme sacrifice".

The ISPR spokesman said that Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif "congratulated participating troops for a well coordinated, successful operation eliminating all militants".

Some eight to 10 attackers were said to have engaged security forces in a gunbattle.

Earlier, Pakistan Army troops were called in to deal with the situation and troops from Malir Cantonment were dispatched, while police commandos and Karachi Rangers were assisting.

A huge explosion was heard over two hours into the attack. A second large explosion was heard near the airport workshop. A third massive explosion was heard a further 30-40 minutes in. Huge clouds of smoke continue to dominate the skyline.

Intermittent firing took place at the airport, while large plumes of smoke were seen over the cargo terminal.

One plane each of PIA and AirBlue, and a cargo plane of a foreign company were reported to have been damaged.

A hand grenade attack was also carried out on the Isphani Hanger.

Suicide bombers were reportedly part of the militant squad that has infiltrated the airport.

Staff was rescued by security personnel and moved to safer areas. Rescue teams were allowed in after being checked thoroughly. Passengers were evacuated and moved to a secure location.

Prime Minister Mian Nawaz Sharif called DG Rangers Sindh and asked him to ensure the safety of passengers.

All flight operations at Jinnah Terminal were suspended and flights were diverted to other airports.

Pakistan correspondent for the Daily Telegraph Rob Crilly reported that he had spoken to MQM leader Farooq Sattar and stated that, "He sounds calm but understandably concerned about being stuck on plane filled with aviation fuel."

*Death toll*
The bodies of 10 people, including ASF officials, were brought to Jinnah Hospital a few hours into the attack, along with 15 injured.

A rocket launcher and four SMGs were recovered from dead militants.

One suicide bomber blew himself up during the attack, injuring one security personnel.

A Rangers spokesperson claimed that "foreign arms and ammunition" were found on the bodies of the militants.

*How they got in*
The attackers were said to have forged fake ID cards to pose as ASF personnel and had managed to enter the area that way.

Broken glass and used gun magazines littered the engineering section where the first exchange of gunfire took place.

The militants carried out the attack from three different sides, officials said, while there were reports that two terrorists managed to get inside a plane.

*Scenes of terror*
_Zahir Shah Sherazi contributed to reporting_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Zarvan said:


> If Shariah will not be here than only war will continue with no end Mr Shariah will be and enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and those who oppose the shariah brought by him will be taken out and made history really very soon


you will be made history, you will get shariah over our dead bodies.


----------



## Munir

gslv mk3 said:


> Stop allegations against India first.



Well, we should not copy Indian behavior indeed... 

And Indians could not delivered weapons. They cannot even produce a reliable bullet...


----------



## queerbait

Jungibaaz said:


> @All Indian posters. If you use this thread as an opportunity to troll, I will have no choice but to ban and thread ban where appropriate. Please understand, many of us are worked up by this provoking is not a good idea.



No trolling, but pakistani have to produce proper proof before accusing india when TTP has already claimed responsibility.


----------



## kaku1

Areesh said:


> Because you and other Indians are posting nothing but Bs on this thread.



Me? Really? You are not a teacher of me brother, that I need certificate from you.

See that, above I never posted against anything about Pak here, I know about sentiments, even I didnt comment when you guys accuses India, I know about emotions. But there is a limitation.


----------



## Areesh

qamar1990 said:


> you need a life time ban from this site.
> your on my personal list of people to troll now officially



Do maa behan with him. He won't understand anything else.


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> Sorry madam but we were busy being worried sick about an airport, about the passengers, about our security personal and maybe the whole siege didnt get the chance to even breathe properly to think to attack people like Indians were doing!



Your SSG guys did a good job.You should not have been worried at all.
But still its ironical that such a busy airport didnt have layers of security.

I saw your posts on this thread which were provocative as always.So my posts were a reminder of the reality that you are not ready to accept.
Blaming it on others isnt gonna help.


----------



## qamar1990

INNA LILLAHI WA INNA ILAYHI RAJEEOON
to all over security personal and civilians who lost their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Munir said:


> Well, we should not copy Indian behavior indeed...
> 
> And Indians could not delivered weapons. *They cannot even produce a reliable bullet*...



Aur aap bolte ho troll mat karo.....phir aise lalchate ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@Areesh brother back off please...I know we all are worked up....I know we are beyond annoyed but sabr and hosla are 2 things we shouldnt forget at a time like this...I mean if even a gentle guy like @Armstrong got annoyed beyond reasons....I can understand your feelings mind you even I fee like answering but right now I really feel like vomiting first!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Injections used by Indian army recovered from Karachi airport attackers*
June 9, 2014 14:24






KARACHI: The security forces have recovered injections from slain terrorists, who attacked Karachi airport on Sunday night, which are used by front-line Indian soldiers in combats, ARY News reported.

The aforesaid injections are not available in markets. Antihemophilic factor (factor VIII) injections are used to treat or prevent bleeding in people.

The recovery of such injections reveals coordinated and comprehensive planning of terrorists to launch attack on sensitive installations of the country.

Factor-VIII injections are mostly used by soldiers during the battlefield as they don’t wait for medical aid in the war.

The injection Factor-VIII manually to prevent profuse bleeding after wounds.
http://www.arynews.tv/injections-used-indian-army-recovered-karachi-airport-attackers/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> @All Indian posters. If you use this thread as an opportunity to troll, I will have no choice but to ban and thread ban where appropriate. Please understand, many of us are worked up by this provoking is not a good idea.


please do! If I read another comparison of Pakistan and India I might just kill someone!


----------



## pakdefender

queerbait said:


> No trolling, but pakistani have to produce proper proof before accusing india when TTP has already claimed responsibility.



TTP is being supported by india/afghanistan , all are the same for us , all enemies of Pakistan


----------



## Munir

Did you guys notice how attackers were killed? Sometimes clean headshot through pallets. And even though it was a suprise attack it was cleaned up pretty fast. Just look at the picture where one is lying behind the pallet and search for the bullet hole. The other picture where two are lying there is a time controlled grenade used. They shoot these grenades like bullet. When the grenade is above the attackers it explodes. This means that Pakistani forces do posses latest technology.


----------



## Roybot

Taliban terror warning: More attacks on airports in the planning - eTurboNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Jungibaaz said:


> @All Indian posters. If you use this thread as an opportunity to troll, I will have no choice but to ban and thread ban where appropriate. Please understand, many of us are worked up by this provoking is not a good idea.


well I hope you control Pakistan members as well who are dragging us and blaming us without proofs. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

,,whats d point ofIndian members posting on this thread,,,,
emotions r running high,,,,
leave them alone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

india has ahand in this attack for sure. 
it seems like modi made his first move.


----------



## Jungibaaz

queerbait said:


> No trolling, but pakistani have to produce proper proof before accusing india when TTP has already claimed responsibility.



We do. But unfortunately, the circumstances are suspicious. If not this attack, we still have more than enough reasons to vent part of our anger at India. Again, discussion for another time when full details emerge. 

For now, someone has to give way, if you folks continue with the sarcastic comments, I will ban you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Yes calm down. The last thing we need is to take their bait and get banned. Forget abt the indians as seriously we have been listening to them since last night. Proof will come out soon. I am sure if india is involved then our intellgence forces will answer adequately and TBH we need to worry more abt how this govt will proceed now against the terrorist. I honestly dont think nawaz has the guts to start a full scale war against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

danger007 said:


> well I hope you control Pakistan members as well who are dragging us and blaming us without proofs. ..


Most are just pointing out what news media are reporting ....the only proof we have is the media reports...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

qamar1990 said:


> you will be made history, you will get shariah over our dead bodies.


Sir stay on topic here shariah would come sooner later and secular traitor can stop it any more its inevitable


----------



## naveen mishra

kaku1 said:


> Me? Really? You are not a teacher of me brother, that I need certificate from you.
> 
> See that, above I never posted against anything about Pak here, I know about sentiments, even I didnt comment when you guys accuses India, I know about emotions. But there is a limitation.



oye kaku cool down......this is panic situation for them.....

it will take time to come all the fact on surface .......pl don't react now...just cool down


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Areesh said:


> Yaar why not ban all the indians from this thread. I don't think any indian has anything good to contribute to this thread.


nai unko apni baji ka rishta daina do idr koi baat nai afterall unka lea to diwali hai na ye news


----------



## qamar1990

Munir said:


> Did you guys notice how attackers were killed? Sometimes clean headshot through pallets. And even though it was a suprise attack it was cleaned up pretty fast.


what does that mean? we are getting good? or did we already know about the attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Akheilos said:


> Brother Shariah kay liyea we need pios people not 1 in Pakistani govt is! We need sincere people sub bhikhao hain so sincerity kidher say laingay?
> 
> 
> INNA LILLAHI WA INNA ILAYHI RAJEEOON!!


Rest in Peace those who fought to protect Air Port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> Yaar enough is enough. If there hijra soldier dies in IOK then they start whining and barking like dogs on this forum. But when our civilians and soldiers die they troll and that too on our forum in front of us.
> 
> As I always say. Jaisa muh waisa thappar.


Dont worry @Jungibaaz bhai is here to offer the thappar..they were warned last night by @Manticore I think and again today they forgot so @Jungibaaz bro please can we have no more shit thrown at us and Pakistani members please saans lo yaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Jungibaaz said:


> We do. But unfortunately, the circumstances are suspicious. If not this attack, we still have more than enough reasons to vent part of our anger at India. Again, discussion for another time when full details emerge.
> 
> For now, someone has to give way, if you folks continue with the sarcastic comments, I will ban you.





qamar1990 said:


> ndia has ahand in this attack for sure.
> it seems like modi made his first move.



K....as you say boss.Qamar continue.


----------



## Devil Soul

queerbait said:


> No trolling, but pakistani have to produce proper proof before accusing india when TTP has already claimed responsibility.


no one is blaming anyone here, as we have stated number of times, only the origin of the stuff recovered from the dead terrorists is being displayed/discussed... the investigation is in very initial stage... more details will further disclose who & how all these weapons etc were provided to these dead terrorists...


----------



## saiyan0321

ok people lets play lawyer/ court game later and try to find out more information. I must say @Devil Soul has provided quite alot of information since last night. Good work and some good shots of the weapons and terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Akheilos said:


> Dont worry @Jungibaaz bhai is here to offer the thappar..they were warned last night by @Manticore I think and again today they forgot so @Jungibaaz bro please can we have no more shit thrown at us and Pakistani members please saans lo yaar!



I'm trying my best not to shut this thread down. They need to stop provoking and some of our members need to stop responding, let alone insuring them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Devil Soul said:


> no one is blaming anyone here, as we have stated number of times, only the origin of the stuff recovered from the dead terrorists is being displayed/discussed... the investigation is in very initial stage... more details will further disclose who & how all these weapons etc were provided to these dead terrorists...



O.K.....best of luck with your investigations.(no sarcasm)


----------



## Jungibaaz

qamar1990 said:


> what does that mean? we are getting good? or did we already know about the attack?



That means the security personnel who fought were trained well. Nothing else. 
The fact that the attack was carried out is an intel failure. 

This whole episode should make some politicians hang their heads in shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

saiyan0321 said:


> ok people lets play lawyer/ court game later and try to find out more information. I must say @Devil Soul has provided quite alot of information since last night. Good work and some good shots of the weapons and terrorists.


i slept jus 3-4 hrs since yesterday.... i slept only after ISPR press release that oprn is over..... how can one sleep when his home land is on fire...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

qamar1990 said:


> what does that mean? we are getting good? or did we already know about the attack?


actually our police is not trained according to this insurgency war ...


----------



## qamar1990

pakistanis need to stop replying to indians right now. just ignore all the trolls period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Devil Soul said:


> i slept jus 3-4 hrs since yesterday.... i slept only after ISPR press release that oprn is over..... how can one sleep when his own land is on fire...


same here yar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Sad news. 

What did the terrorists want? Why did they attack Airport? For Shariah? Is this the way to implement Shariah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> Your SSG guys did a good job.You should not have been worried at all.
> But still its ironical that such a busy airport didnt have layers of security.
> 
> I saw your posts on this thread which were provocative as always.So my posts were a reminder of the reality that you are not ready to accept.
> Blaming it on others isnt gonna help.


Ok...I was provocative when people (I mean Indians) say crap (of course you must have missed that bit)...

I didnt blame others without the media stating it...like you people give me proof (media articles) we have given you guys all over the thread but still .....now please dont quote me ....at least not on this thead...



IamBengali said:


> Sad news.
> 
> What did the terrorists want? Why did they attack Airport? For Shariah? Is this the way to implement Shariah?


habit to make Pakistan look worse than it already is!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Devil Soul said:


> i slept jus 3-4 hrs since yesterday.... i slept only after ISPR press release that oprn is over..... how can one sleep when his home land is on fire...



Same here. Even though I had to wake up early in the morning I only slept after ISPR tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> I'm trying my best not to shut this thread down. They need to stop provoking and some of our members need to stop responding, let alone insuring them.


I know you are trying your best....thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> Same here. Even though I had to wake up early in the morning I only slept after ISPR tweets.


Me too  Slept a miserable 5 hrs so I am more jumpy than need be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

Foo_Fighter said:


> So you mean to say 26/11 Freedom Fighters were trained by Indians too???


We never said that but if you blame ISI, government of Pakistan or Pakistan ARMY for that then this is where you people get it wrong. Terrorists have never been backed by PAKISTAN.And JIHAD against india will only be legal from the ISLAMIC aspect if government of PAKISTAN announces it publicly.
It means those Muslim organizations who really believe in ISLAM & JIHAD certainly aren't involved in these terrorist attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> i slept jus 3-4 hrs since yesterday.... i slept only after ISPR press release that oprn is over..... how can one sleep when his home land is on fire...


same bro same!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

IamBengali said:


> Sad news.
> 
> What did the terrorists want? Why did they attack Airport? For Shariah? Is this the way to implement Shariah?


Shariah is jus an excuse, their agenda is to destabilize Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

queerbait said:


> Start reading from the starting of the thread...pakistani in this thread stated that a ranger officer said that weapons are from inida, my reply was intended for those guys.


Start reading the last 30 pages there are many media articles stating the same....


----------



## ghoul

After seeing the dead terrorists, one thing comes to mind; fine headshots! Who were the commandos from? Police, ASF? I heard SSG wasn't called.

And it is obvious that the attackers had intended to blow themselves up in order to destroy things like factor VIII that they were carrying. Commercially available recombinant proteins like factor VIII and human growth hormone are dead expensive. Some of them can cost as much as $3000. They must have had foreign intelligence help as these proteins are not easy to buy. Also, I doubt a madrassah educated person would have any knowledge about such a protein. But then again, TTP has educated sympathizers too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

* Karachi airport attack: The world is not safe until Pakistan cleans up its mess *
By Rob Crilly World Last updated: June 9th, 2014

Security at Karachi’s airport was never foolproof. Driving up to its departure terminal cars are stopped by armed guards, allowing an officer to walk alongside with something similar to one of those novelty golf ball detectors, the ones marketed as “bomb detectors” by a British fraudster now serving jail time.

But that’s not the issue. There is not much any security can do in the face of a gang of men who have strapped on suicide vests, said their final prayers and have their minds on the 72 virgins that await. No target can be secure enough.

The question now is what last night's attack on the airport says about Pakistan, the Taliban and the continuing drawdown in neighbouring Afghanistan.

The Pakistan Taliban – an umbrella group of thugs, gangster and sectarian terror outfits related to, but distinct from the Mullah Omar’s Taliban in Afghanistan – has had a quiet year. It announced a ceasefire and opened talks with the government while the threat of a massive military operation against its bases loomed.

Talks predictably went nowhere. Yet last month it seemed the Taliban was suddenly on the back foot. A key part of the powerful Mehsud clan broke away, accusing their comrades of un-Islamic practices and saying it wanted to pursue peace negotiations.

At the same time, the military stepped up bombing runs and targeted operations against havens. Could its policy of divide and rule be bearing fruit, splitting the militants before wiping them out?

The bloody assault on Karachi airport last night shows the flip side. Once proxies have been armed and let loose – in Pakistan’s case to act as an informal arm of foreign policy in Kashmir and in Afghanistan – they are impossible to put back in their box.

As savvy analysts told me at the time, the split likely marks a return to Pakistan’s discredited policy of Good Taliban; Bad Taliban. While American troops head home from Afghanistan, while an election is under way, it would be silly of Islamabad to give up its proxies, runs the reasoning. Who knows what might happen across the border? Who knows what allies Pakistan might need? So long as the Good Taliban steer clear of Pakistani targets then all is well.

Rather than clear the militants, the havens can be left for now.

But while those refuges remain, the Bad Taliban will remain too. Security officials might already have started announcing that Chechen and Uzbek nationals were behind Sunday night’s attack, and that they were using Indian-made weapons, but do not be fooled. This is Pakistan’s problem.

Until these havens are cleared, until Pakistan turns its back on the proxies, these attacks will continue

Karachi airport attack: The world is not safe until Pakistan cleans up its mess – Telegraph Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475936798665736192Finally


----------



## qamar1990

@Akheilos i knew there was something fishy about you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Contrarian said:


> Its Pakistani's. Their 'facts' are world renowned. Need I say more. Modi and Gandhi and all sort of names will be inscribed in the bullets now.



why dont you ask your own Indians why they are boasting about the attack by claiming they have seen Modi's name inscribed on weapons? even if that is a joke even then its pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farooq

qamar1990 said:


> you will be made history, you will get shariah over our dead bodies.



since you clowns hate Shariah so much why do you bother calling yourself a Muslim? 

Do you know that rejecting Shariah is rejecting the Quran and Sunnah?

Be honest with yourself and declare yourself a non-Muslim since you hate everything about Islam

you secular cockroaches are the reason why Pakistan is such a sad state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> i slept jus 3-4 hrs since yesterday.... i slept only after ISPR press release that oprn is over..... how can one sleep when his home land is on fire...



Same here bro. After battery of the laptop ran out ( loadshedding) i went outside the room and started watching the news on tv. Needless to say i found more accurate information here then on the news channels as everyone was giving a different version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Spring Onion said:


> why dont you ask your own Indians why they are boasting about the attack by claiming they have seen Modi's name inscribed on weapons? even if that is a joke even then its pathetic


Hush Baji...He is dancing in his pink skirt for now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Security Forces show seized weapons after Karachi Airport was attacked by the militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Farooq said:


> since you clowns hate Shariah so much why do you bother calling yourself a Muslim?
> 
> Be honest with yourself and declare yourself a non-Muslim since you hate everything about Islam


what is shariah?
what laws are shariah.
tell me.
if we have shariah what laws will you place in pakistan?
there are 100s of different shariahs, which one will you choose?


btw 
im a muslim i just don't think we should have shariah in pakistan, we should be secular.
our country is too backwards for shariah


----------



## Dubious

Farooq said:


> since you clowns hate Shariah so much why do you bother calling yourself a Muslim?
> 
> Be honest with yourself and declare yourself a non-Muslim since you hate everything about Islam


not the time nor the thread...Why are you N.Korean getting all hyped? Show your flags at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Areesh said:


> Go f*ck yourself bubbloo. And don't waste my time.



Oh, looks like you have more important work here. Go brother do some work, dont waste time here.


----------



## Dubious

qamar1990 said:


> what is shariah?
> what laws are shariah.
> tell me.
> if we have shariah what laws will you place in pakistan?
> there are 100s of different shariahs, which one will you choose?


Dont feed the troll...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475936798665736192Finally




So after 14 hours i think the airport is in business again. Good response by our armed forces as they cleared it fast and quick with minimal damage. What scares me is some very anti- Army people that live in Pakistan will declare it an armed forces failure ignoring the quick response from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Militants targets were jets and other prime installation and if possible even hijack one of them.But our jawan bleeded them to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

factor8 enjection recovered from terrorists is of indian origin, lab test report reveals. Ary and other channels reporting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Rude_Striker said:


> We never said that but if you blame ISI, government of Pakistan or Pakistan ARMY for that then this is where you people get it wrong. Terrorists have never been backed by PAKISTAN.And JIHAD against india will only be legal from the ISLAMIC aspect if government of PAKISTAN announces it publicly.
> It means those Muslim organizations who really believe in ISLAM & JIHAD certainly aren't involved in these terrorist attacks.



Well I am with you on this "india will only be legal from the ISLAMIC aspect if government of PAKISTAN announces it publicly", however you guys need serious introspection of ISI's fundamental behavior. ISI is the root cause of terrorism in whole south asia, specially India, Pakistan and Afghanistan... the sooner you will accept and believe it the faster eradication of terrorism from our soil will be terminated. Me and you are civilians who works whole day, pay our taxes and look forward to meet our families in the evening. I hope neither of us or all here not to get see anyone of their family members or vice-verca one sad evening.


----------



## Spring Onion

@naveen mishra 
 we are never in panic.

We are not a patakha nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

yahan pay shariah law kaha say agaya. It has nothing to do with what kind of governance system should be placed in Pakistan and what kidn of laws we should have. *Open another thread for this discussion. *

Talk abt the attacks and the updates abt the aftermath investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

Honestly i do not understand why people are scared of Sharia?? When I'm a Muslim then I will follow the Law of Allah and that is Sharia.. I'm not saying that the TTP will bring Sharia here and there way is completely wrong. But what I'm saying is that this is a duty of every single Muslim to follow the Law of Allah. Is this wrong? The Law of Allah is so beautiful which is a way forward to equality, respect, protection and crime free society. If some do not want Sharia then why call them selves Muslim? Its like saying that I'm a Muslim but I don't want to do what Allah S.W told me to do (Naauzubillah).


----------



## Bombaywalla

Akheilos said:


> They have classes? Seriously a terrorist is a terrorist full stop!



I couldn't agree with you more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

*Indian PM Modi’s ‘new security team’ responsible for Karachi attack, Hafiz Saeed blames*
ABP News web desk

Monday, 09 June 2014 11:25 AM

New Delhi: Hafiz Muhammad Saeed who is said to be the mastermind behind 26/11 attack blamed Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi's security team for attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport where 23 people killed including 10 militants.







In one of his Tweet from his official handle, the Jama't ud Da'wah chief today wrote, “Narendra Modi's 'new security team' is responsible for the attack on the Karachi airport, despite the Tehreek-e-Taliban claiming responsibility.”



In another of his tweet, he slammed Pakistan government, “We condemn horrendous act of terrorism at #KarachiAirport in severe words. Government must end exchange of gifts with India; show spine.”



Saeed is one of most wanted terrorist in India, famous for his anti-India remarks in Pakistan.


----------



## Reviewer21

My condolences to aggrieved families. And Rest in peace innocent souls. Disgusting how people here from both sides, still can't STFU and stop blaming each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

lutfishah said:


> Honestly i do not understand why people are scared of Sharia?? When I'm a Muslim then I will follow the Law of Allah and that is Sharia.. I'm not saying that the TTP will bring Sharia here and there way is completely wrong. But what I'm saying is that this is a duty of every single Muslim to follow the Law of Allah. Is this wrong? The Law of Allah is so beautiful which is a way forward to equality, respect, protection and crime free society. If some do not want Sharia then why call them selves Muslim? Its like saying that I'm a Muslim but I don't want to do what Allah S.W told me to do (Naauzubillah).



Yeh...your argument is logical....When you declare a nation built for Muslim people and in the name of religion then what is wrong is following the core principle of it...By opposing it, technically you are opposing your fundamentals....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

shuntmaster said:


> *Indian PM Modi’s ‘new security team’ responsible for Karachi attack, Hafiz Saeed blames*
> ABP News web desk
> 
> Monday, 09 June 2014 11:25 AM
> 
> New Delhi: Hafiz Muhammad Saeed who is said to be the mastermind behind 26/11 attack blamed Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi's security team for attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport where 23 people killed including 10 militants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one of his Tweet from his official handle, the Jama't ud Da'wah chief today wrote, “Narendra Modi's 'new security team' is responsible for the attack on the Karachi airport, despite the Tehreek-e-Taliban claiming responsibility.”
> 
> 
> 
> In another of his tweet, he slammed Pakistan government, “We condemn horrendous act of terrorism at #KarachiAirport in severe words. Government must end exchange of gifts with India; show spine.”
> 
> 
> 
> Saeed is one of most wanted terrorist in India, famous for his anti-India remarks in Pakistan.


hahaahhaah...does baba g even know what happened? Man weirdos claiming crap!


----------



## Roybot

Dazzler said:


> factor8 enjection recovered from terrorists is of indian origin, lab test report reveals. Ary and other channels reporting



Baxter India exports factor viii to Pakistan. Am surprised they needed a lab test for that.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dazzler said:


> factor8 enjection recovered from terrorists is of indian origin, lab test report reveals. Ary and other channels reporting



Cant they get these from any market ? or cant they have any replacement for that? how does that indicate involvement of our neighbour?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKI 30

American Pakistani said:


> TTP is creatures funded by Indian RAW agency via Afghanistan. World know this fact.



Which World? Even your aid provider does not believe you.


----------



## qamar1990

lutfishah said:


> Honestly i do not understand why people are scared of Sharia?? When I'm a Muslim then I will follow the Law of Allah and that is Sharia.. I'm not saying that the TTP will bring Sharia here and there way is completely wrong. But what I'm saying is that this is a duty of every single Muslim to follow the Law of Allah. Is this wrong? The Law of Allah is so beautiful which is a way forward to equality, respect, protection and crime free society. If some do not want Sharia then why call them selves Muslim? Its like saying that I'm a Muslim but I don't want to do what Allah S.W told me to do (Naauzubillah).


i thought to be a muslim all i had to do was read the kalimah, and pry my farz and fast.
i didn't know we had shove our religion down peoples throats to be considered muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

anyone know the where about of Ch. Nisar... our great interior minister????


----------



## Dubious

Roybot said:


> Baxter India exports factor viii to Pakistan. Am surprised they needed a lab test for that.


one needs to be sure ...there are many manufacturers of Factor 8...Not just India...to trace it you need to know where it was made...Chemical components and quantity of the components can tell you much about where it was made...At least we know the terrorists dont have a lab of their own...next step prob is to trace where this batch was sold to...


----------



## Roybot

Spring Onion said:


> Cant they get these from any market ? or cant they have any replacement for that? how does that indicate involvement of our neighbour?





Akheilos said:


> one needs to be sure ...there are many manufacturers of Factor 8...Not just India...to trace it you need to know where it was made...Chemical components and quantity of the components can tell you much about where it was made...At least we know the terrorists dont have a lab of their own...next step prob is to trace where this batch was sold to...



Pretty sure saw one of these bottles with red/pink lid in one of the photos.

These medicines are legally exported from India to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

RIP to the dead civilians and security staff and respects to the security staff who eliminated these scumbag terrorists 

To any pakistani memmber specialli from karachi i know TTP has owened the attack on karachi airport but whats the genral mood and beleave as to who and why orcestrated these attacks 

Thank you


----------



## Reviewer21

@Jungibaaz I request to please close this thread temporarily so that few people can stop ranting and blaming each other here. Or if possible create different thread for them to fight. Atleast will go away from this thread.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475941771143155712

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FenrirX

qamar1990 said:


> what is shariah?
> what laws are shariah.
> tell me.
> if we have shariah what laws will you place in pakistan?
> there are 100s of different shariahs, which one will you choose?
> 
> 
> btw
> im a muslim i just don't think we should have shariah in pakistan, we should be secular.
> our country is too backwards for shariah


There is a sacred book called QUR'AN the book is Shari'a.
Shari'a is the best system for PAKISTAN.
There maybe many Shari'a but there is only one QUR'AN, so will you dare to defy that too.


----------



## Dubious

Roybot said:


> Pretty sure saw one of these bottles with red/pink lid in one of the photos.
> 
> These medicines are legally exported from India to Pakistan.


your proof they are exported legally? coz the article below says they are not found in markets (I am just saying what the article says and hence our surprise!):


*‘Factor-8’ injections recovered at Karachi airport*

*KARACHI – *Several made-in-India injections “Factor-8” have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport, officials said on Monday.


*Indian army uses Factor-8 injections in frontline combats and these injections are not available in markets.* Officials said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 19 people including nine security personnel.


All the 10 militants died following operation of the security forces. Sources said that recovered injections are made in India giving rise to suspicion about Indian involvement in the attack, *while some weapon used by terrorists were also reported Indian made.*


*However, Pakistan authorities have not yet confirmed this and have said that they are investigating the issue.*


‘Factor-8’ injections recovered at Karachi airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

GURU DUTT said:


> RIP to the dead civilians and security staff and respects to the security staff who eliminated these scumbag terrorists
> 
> To any pakistani memmber specialli from karachi i know TTP has owened the attack on karachi airport but whats the genral mood and beleave as to who and why orcestrated these attacks
> 
> Thank you


Many are waiting or hanging on news channels to find out ourselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

*India-Pak verbal duel after Karachi airport siege; JuD chief blames Modi*
Jayanta Deka,TNN | Jun 9, 2014, 09.11 AM IST

LUCKNOW: After the Karachi airport siege unfolded, it was bizarre accusations doing rounds on Twitter with tweeples busy presenting their views on the search and rescue operations even as Pakistani security forces battled it out to secure the Karachi international airport.

The social networking website suddenly saw "independent reporters" offering inside scoops.

Sample this: *Breaking News. DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists | Modi's name was inscribed in Sanskrit!*

JuD chief Hafiz Saeed, who is believed to be the mastermind of the 26/11 Mumbai attacks, took to Twitter to allege that Narendra Modi's 'new security team' is responsible for the attack on the Karachi airport. Saeed said that Pakistan knew who the 'real enemy' was and called on the Pakistani government to 'show some spine' and 'end exchange of gifts with India'.


Hafiz Muhammad Saeed @HafizSaeedJUD
Follow
#KarachiAirport is an attack on Pakistan. Modi's new security team is behind this act of war by India. Nation knows the real enemy.

10:54 AM - 9 Jun 2014

The first tweet by Geo TV (@geonews_english) — (Breaking News) DG Rangers says Indian made weapons recovered from terrorists #KarachiAirport — drew sharp reactions with both sides staging verbal war. And with the tweet, many chose to add their part of the report. @afsarjan23 countered the tweet with, "@geonews_english they wear Made in China Jackets and Nike shoes too! :/"

@aey shared that it was indeed Indian-made weapons as he tweeted, "Respect for all Indians who are replying & defending, but unfortunately our Rangers officials confirmed that weapons r India made. #KarachiAirport."

Many theories behind the attacks and source of weapon were floated.




Jamat 'ud' Da'wah @JuD_Official
Follow
The spectacle at #KarachiAirport is Modi's plan against Pakistan. Direct response of needless appeasement of new 'Hindutva' Government.

9:31 AM - 9 Jun 2014

@wah_bhayee tried to ask for reactions while he tagged tweets to Indian accounts. He asked, "Weapons made by your country (India) were found with attackers at Khi Airport. What's your take on it."

But, there were others who tried to be sensible enough not to jump the gun. @AYJamal_ tweeted:




Noman Ansari @Pugnate
Follow
When rangers asked how they knew weapons were made in India, they said they saw similar guns in @superstarrajini movie...

8:16 AM - 9 Jun 2014

A few others tried to put it into perspective — pun intended. @Ritatornad tweeted, "If I had a dollar every time India and Pakistan blamed each other for their problems..... #KarachiAirport."

In between, Syed Saim A Rizvi who was inside one of the flight that was ready for departure was live tweeting the scenes from nearby the runway. @saim_riz's tweet, "Huge blast !!!!!! I do not know whats going on outside — heavy firing started again — full panic on board!" was retweeted hundreds of times and soon came under scanner as he was apparently asked by the authorities not to mention position information.

Later, when the operation ended, Rizvi tweeted:




Aima Yusaf Jamal @AYJamal_
Follow
People who have started conspiracy theories & blaming India, please grow up. We all know what's happening in our country. #KarachiAirport

6:07 AM - 9 Jun 2014


After news reports first confirmed the end of the operation, thereby resulting in lesser number of India-Pak verbal war, @gauravsakhuja tweeted, "Morons making fun of #karachiairport. Seems they do not (have) anything to do now. Go plot for another plot."

Commenting on the verbal duel, Ravi Nitesh, core member of India-Pak peace initiative Mission Bhartiyam, said that the existing jingoism, extreme nationalism and misunderstanding among the people of both the sides are diluting the peace process. "As far as relations are concerned, we should ensure that relations of both the countries should not get hurt with these things," said Nitesh.


----------



## Roybot

Akheilos said:


> *‘Factor-8’ injections recovered at Karachi airport*
> 
> *KARACHI – *Several made-in-India injections “Factor-8” have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport, officials said on Monday.
> 
> 
> *Indian army uses Factor-8 injections in frontline combats and these injections are not available in markets.* Officials said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 19 people including nine security personnel.
> 
> 
> ‘Factor-8’ injections recovered at Karachi airport



Thats not true. Ask the Pakistani doctors on this forum, @Manticore @S.U.R.B.. They are very much available in the market.


----------



## Dubious

anonymus said:


> *well, on a lighter note *
> *RAW clueless about the elusive officer who has been screwing Pakistan
> *​*New Delhi. After Pakistan blamed terrorist activities, internal unrest, cultural degeneration, faltering economy, massive floods, and now match-fixing on the Indian intelligence agencies, RAW has been desperately trying to spot that person or group of officials within their ranks, who have been consistently screwing Pakistan on all possible fronts.
> 
> Members of the Pakistani society, establishment, military, and media have been coming up with these accusations against Indian agencies in the past few years, which has now pushed RAW to do some soul-searching.
> 
> “Well, if they have maintained this line consistently for so many years now, maybe they are right.” said K C Verma, Director, RAW, as he trawled through heap of files scanning profiles of all the official, secret and alleged members of RAW, who are working round the clock non-stop to destabilize Pakistan and screw its happiness and prosperity.
> 
> Some in Pakistan believe that Veena Malik, the ex-girlfriend of Pakistani cricketer Mohammad Asif, could also be a secret RAW agent
> 
> Mr. Verma had no success even as he went through the files and profiles of hundreds of persons that included secret agents in Pakistan, whose contributions to the intelligence gathering activities were even more secret.
> 
> “Look at this guy called Abdul, whom we had sent to spy in Pakistan three years ago. He’s now nicely settled in Karachi and running a profitable business of selling pirated CDs and mobile MMS clips. Yesterday I asked him to send some updates and he sent me a clip titled veena_malik_hot_mujra.mp4! What am I supposed to do with that?” Mr. Verma flashed one of the files with anger and frustration.
> 
> With a sigh, Mr. Verma recalled that much of the Indian spy network in Pakistan was destroyed under General Zia’s regime and a covert counterintelligence team directed against Pakistan was aborted on the orders of the then Prime Minister I K Gujral in 1997.
> 
> “All that was left in Pakistan was officers like Madhuri Gupta, who were in fact spying for Pakistan!” rued Mr. Verma, adding, “But I’m really keen to know who these guys are, who have been consistently carrying out one operation after another under our name.”
> 
> “You know, it’s so much like that movie Kranti, where both Dilip Kumar and Manoj Kumar were screwing the British under the same name.” Mr. Verma thought for a while and didn’t rule out existence of a breakaway faction of RAW in Pakistan, with no official connection with the Indian agencies.
> 
> “Yes, non-state actors.” said Mr. Verma.
> 
> RAW clueless about the elusive officer who has been screwing Pakistan | Faking News
> 
> Another one:
> *
> *Pakistan to stamp its products with RAW Mark, Taliban furious*​*
> 
> Islamabad, Pakistan. In a unilateral confidence building measure aimed at easing tensions with rival India, Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari announced the launch of the “RAW Mark” as the official seal of quality and standards for consumer products across Pakistan. This has been done apparently as a sign of reciprocity towards India, which has stamped every product with an “ISI Mark” since 1987 as the gold standard in quality and authenticity.​**
> Speaking at the launch ceremony in Islamabad’s Marriott Hotel, Zardari said, “Not just in the field of quality, this is a major strategic change in our international relations. We studied Indian strategy and felt that we must show the same level of practicality and return the favour by stamping all our products with RAW mark. Personally I think even the Marriott Hotels might have survived the attacks on them had they been ascertained for quality and stamped with the RAW mark.”
> 
> Purported to be implemented from 1st January 2010 under the aegis of the Pakistan Standards and Quality Control Authority, the RAW mark would hence be applied on every consumer good produced or imported in Pakistan. This would entail everything from soaps, pressure cookers, gas cylinders and even mineral water bottles. The products exempted include movies produced by Mahesh Bhatt and Atif Aslam’s albums if any one song features in a Bollywood movie besides those of Bhatt.
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The arms recovered from Terrorists in Pakistan were marked Indian Ammo, but no RAW mark was found on them​**
> But a controversy has broken out as a section of Pakistani establishment wants weapons of mass destruction such as RDX, Grenades and AK 47’s to be stamped with RAW mark as well, so that the involvement of RAW can be proved in the regular terrorist activities inside Pakistan.
> 
> “Nobody, including our own citizens and media, believed us when we claimed that Indian ammunitions were recovered from Taliban militia, whereas Indians have been claiming ISI involvement for ages now. It’s because they stamp the ISI mark on just any about damn thing. This decision will be useless if we don’t stamp the weapons with RAW stamp.” General Zaid Hamid, an ex-army officer of Pakistani Army said.
> 
> While the Indian officials are yet to react, the group that is most upset over this suggestion is Tehreek-E-Taliban, and it has threatened to speed up the terrorist attacks inside Pakistan to one each hour if any attempt was made to take the credits away from them.
> 
> Speaking from a remote cave in Waziristan the spokesperson of Tehreek-E-Taliban said “What the ****! It has taken us a lot of time and effort to be able to carve a niche for ourselves within the terror market. Our members have worked diligently and used their extensive networks in Afghanistan, Iran, China and Nepal to be able to secure the latest in weapons technology. We have hired the best minds from management schools across Sudan and Yemen to be able to plan and organise these attacks. And once we end up executing the attacks to a flawless perfection – the Pakistani establishment says the Indians did it! Seriously, what the ****!”
> 
> Taliban is not taking any chances and it has announced that future cadres of suicide bombers will be equipped with the latest in the black box technology and satellite navigation equipments, so that their movements, words and actions can be tracked and produced as evidence by Taliban to counter the claims of ISI and the Pakistani government.
> 
> Pakistan to stamp its products with RAW Mark, Taliban furious | Faking News
> 
> 
> *​*
> *


wow That's Indian source? Faking news...How much more fake can one who is blind get?



Roybot said:


> Thats not true. Ask the Pakistani doctors on this forum, @Manticore @S.U.R.B.. They are very much available in the market.


I only posted from the article...I have no idea and yes I would like the doctor's input...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKI 30

LOL about the injection thing. How stupid can their media get? Blame the chemists that run shop in your country.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Rude_Striker said:


> There is a sacred book called QUR'AN the book is Shari'a.
> Shari'a is the best system for PAKISTAN.
> There maybe many Shari'a but there is only one QUR'AN, so will you dare to defy that too.



You live your life according to whatever you believe keep me, my country and your neighbour out of it.

You Pakistanis are the world's biggest hypocrites some of you.
Inwardly you think, behave and believe whatever suits you and then for face value crusade for Shariah to be enforced.

Gimme a break. Give yourself a break. The ones calling on others to change are the same that attacked that airport and have been killing us for a decade now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FenrirX

MKI 30 said:


> Which World? Even your aid provider does not believe you.


America also agreed that india in involved in Baluchistan's current situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@Roybot 
*All Centres of Fatimid Foundation are equipped to make* various blood components itself, which includes cryopriopitate (factor I & VIII), cryosupenatent (factor IX and other factors) , platelet concentrate and therefore are able to provide the above cost out of its own fund raising resources. Fatimid Foundation shoulders the responsibility of treating over 3100 registered underprivileged haemophiliac patients free of charge and therefore requires substantial government support to subsidise this cost.

Haemophilia

So why do we need to import Indian ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Rude_Striker said:


> America also agreed that india in involved in Baluchistan's current situation.


When?


----------



## lutfishah

qamar1990 said:


> i thought to be a muslim all i had to do was read the kalimah, and pry my farz and fast.
> i didn't know we had shove our religion down peoples throats to be considered muslims.


I agree with you bro, Islam was never shove on people but was spread with its beauty but there is much more than Fasting, Farz and Kalimah. One has to follow Quraan. Read Quraan with translation. The stuff going on right now is also more like a revenge and hatred between Pakistan and TTP. May Allah guide us all. But please don't say wrong about Sharia (Law of Allah from Quraan). Its the most beautiful thing ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKI 30

Rude_Striker said:


> America also agreed that india in involved in Baluchistan's current situation.



So now you believe Americans? Believe what suits you. Pakistan has no voice in International Arena. No one gives two hoots for a nation that is dependent on foreign aid to sustain itself. 

The same Americans killed osama near a Pakistani Army area. What does that tell you?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Reviewer21 said:


> @Jungibaaz I request to please close this thread temporarily so that few people can stop ranting and blaming each other here. Or if possible create different thread for them to fight. Atleast will go away from this thread.



No, this discussion would then just shift elsewhere, and maybe on to multiple other threads. That makes it harder to keep track of. As long as it remains somewhat manageable, it's fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Akheilos said:


> wow That's Indian source? Faking news...How much more fake can one who is blind get?
> 
> 
> I only posted from the article...I have no idea and yes I would like the doctor's input...




It is a satire website and pretty good at what it does.


----------



## fatman17

*"The federal government is not mentally, psychologically and ideologically prepared to take action against the militants," said political and defence analyst Hasan Askari, who said that Sharif's peace drive looked in bigger doubt than ever.
"If the government still insists on dialogue with the militants, then they will run into difficulties with the military," Askari warned.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

MKI 30 said:


> Pakistanis have completely lost their mind in blaming India for this. The R&AW phobia runs so deep in their bloods.
> 
> And why would these *Freedom Fighters* want to use Indian weapons when almost every type of gun is readily available in Pakistan?
> 
> Pakistanis and logic don't complement each other well .



Consider this a one and only warning. 
Any more of that crap and you'll get a thread ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Well this claims the treating of patients using fastor 8 made by recombinant technology.

Haemophilia

Is this the same the terrorist were using. If so then these are available in our market. Need a doctors opinion here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Roybot said:


> Thats not true. Ask the Pakistani doctors on this forum, @Manticore @S.U.R.B.. They are very much available in the market.


*Karachi Attack: Several Made-In-India Injections Recovered*







KARACHI: Several made-in-India injections have been recovered during a search operation at the Karachi airport.
Our correspondent said that these injections are believed to be used for stopping bleeding from injuries, adding these injections were in the possession of militants who launched a coordinated attack on airport last night resulting in the martyrdom of 18 people including nine security personnel.

All the ten militants died following operation of the security forces.

*Sources said that recovered injections are made in India giving rise to suspicion about Indian involvement in the attack.
However, Pakistan authorities have not yet confirmed this and have said they are investigating the issue *

- See more at: Karachi attack: Several made-in-India injections recovered

----------------------
As stated in this report, its not confirmed & still under investigation, so we should wait for further details


----------



## qamar1990

lutfishah said:


> I agree with you bro, Islam was never shove on people but was spread with its beauty but there is much more than Fasting, Farz and Kalimah. One has to follow Quraan. Read Quraan with translation. The stuff going on right now is also more like a revenge and hatred between Pakistan and TTP. May Allah guide us all. But please don't say wrong about Sharia (Law of Allah from Quraan). Its the most beautiful thing ever.



its wonderful but it will stay in my house. i have no right to enforce it on a country. 
if you want to do dawah do that, but making shariah law of the land is injustice to millions of pakistanis who are not muslim.
i hate to burst your bubble bro but what you have right now is the closest we will ever get to sharia, the future is secular.
we don't want to turn pakistan into a iran or saudi arabia.


----------



## Zarvan

According to Dr moeed Pirzada terrorists never entered main Air Port they were in cargo one which is used for cargo transportation


----------



## suresh1773

pakdefender said:


> terrorists operating out of FATA shall be made to pay through their noses for this
> india/afghanistan shall also be given payback!


So The Militants Inside FATA they should be let off,Great logic,well there is no need to go beyond FATA. The militants already have a BIG presence in Karachi,Lahore,Islamabad.


----------



## MKI 30

Jungibaaz said:


> Consider this a one and only warning.
> Any more of that crap and you'll get a thread ban.



Instead of fuming over what name i give them, please educate me as to why they would need Indian weapons when guns are readily available in Pakistan? 

Would you ban for asking such a logical question too?


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rude_Striker said:


> America also agreed that india in involved in Baluchistan's current situation.


well then what is stopping pakistani establishment in showing the facts of indian involvemnet to the world press 

why are they not showing these so called proofs even in UNO or say the sceduled UNSC meeting to be held in winter this year 

why did pakistani PM dint tell the Indian press about the facts and proofs they had gathered against india on his last visit 

lolzzz they can show proofs to the whole world even on Facebook or twitter

well share all the proofs pakistan gained against india on all the world platforms and specialli on worldwide social media and different forums 

and if they cant do that they need to shut up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

*Karachi Airport attacked; Indian weapons recovered from the terrorists*

June 09, 2014, 3:20 am











Karachi: In the attack on Karachi Airport by terrorists, 10 to 15 APC officials have been injured and 5 have embraced shahadat in the encounter. 4 terrorists have been killed and one suicide bomber blew himself up at the custom clearence gate. The weapons that were been recovered had Indian label on it. Operation by the police and rangers is still being carried out.


In a telephonic interview to a private tv channel, Altaf Hussain said that he had been warning the country about talibanization in karachi since a long time. He urged the government and the military to deal the situation with iron hands and assured them the support of MQM and all its workers.


----------



## Devil Soul

> *Geo News Urdu* ‏@geonews_urdu  45s
> آواران: تحصیل مشکے میں ایف سی قافلے کے قریب دھماکا،ذرائع


----------



## saiyan0321

fatman17 said:


> *"The federal government is not mentally, psychologically and ideologically prepared to take action against the militants," said political and defence analyst Hasan Askari, who said that Sharif's peace drive looked in bigger doubt than ever.
> "If the government still insists on dialogue with the militants, then they will run into difficulties with the military," Askari warned.*




If the govt keeps showing that they are weak then they will be at ODDS with the army. Kiyani was a very cool minded democratic army chief. Raheel sharif is not which is quite clear from his quick actions in recent times against the NW. Nawaz has never shown actions taking abilities and TBH if he continues to give a weak showing then he wont be completing a term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> Well this claims the treating of patients using fastor 8 made by recombinant technology.
> 
> Haemophilia
> 
> Is this the same the terrorist were using. If so then these are available in our market. Need a doctors opinion here.


Many companies make it ....In Pakistan Fatmid apparently makes it too...but according to @Roybot we import from India legally...waiting for someone to clarify!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

MKI 30 said:


> Instead of fuming over what name i give them, please educate me as to why they would need Indian weapons when guns are readily available in Pakistan?
> 
> Would you ban for asking such a logical question too?


Do you think I was born yesterday? 
How dumb do you think I am? 

Answer me honestly. 

You called them freedom fighters, I clocked it and there's your warning. 
I am fuming, you lot and your consistent mouthing is not helping.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Roybot said:


> Baxter India exports factor viii to Pakistan. Am surprised they needed a lab test for that.



nope, specific chemical is not exported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Zarvan said:


> According to Dr moeed Pirzada terrorists never entered main Air Port they were in cargo one which is used for cargo transportation


*Did they go to get a parcel they received? Did the army scan the parcels hopefully no anthrax like crap in them! *


----------



## graphican

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475919780869079040



Stop posting news from this channel.. Pakistanis have boycott of this traitor channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Akheilos said:


> Many companies make it ....In Pakistan Fatmid apparently makes it too...but according to @Roybot we import from India legally...waiting for someone to clarify!



The requirement of a doctor here in this thread has never been higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Akheilos said:


> Many are waiting or hanging on news channels to find out ourselves!


is that right some RPGs and ammo and some seucide jaketscaptured from slain terrorists at karachi airport had indian PMs foto on them and even had Snaskrit shlokas from bhagwat geeta written on them


----------



## Devil Soul

Members of the bomb-disposal squad diffuse explosives outside Karachi's airport


----------



## Zarvan

Akheilos said:


> *Did they go to get a parcel they received? Did the army scan the parcels hopefully no anthrax like crap in them! *


I don't know but its armed forces which have told them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Jungibaaz said:


> Do you think I was born yesterday?
> How dumb do you think I am?
> 
> Answer me honestly.
> 
> You called them freedom fighters, I clocked it and there's your warning.
> I am fuming, you lot and your consistent mouthing is not helping.


just start kicking them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

qamar1990 said:


> its wonderful but it will stay in my house. i have no right to enforce it on a country.
> if you want to do dawah do that, but making shariah law of the land is injustice to millions of pakistanis who are not muslim.
> i hate to burst your bubble bro but what you have right now is the closest we will ever get to sharia, the future is secular.
> we don't want to turn pakistan into a iran or saudi arabia.


If you know what Sharia is then how come you do not know According to the Law of Allah the millions of non muslims will get the best protection and safety in a Muslim state. Whats wrong in that??
And exactly we do not want to turn like any other country but we will show the true Islam and beauty of Islam.


----------



## Dubious

GURU DUTT said:


> is that right some RPGs and ammo and some seucide jaketscaptured from slain terrorists at karachi airport had indian PMs foto on them and even had Snaskrit shlokas from bhagwat geeta written on them


Yea thats what TOI reported read it...weird how much mirch masalah was added when all the real news said was weapons *were said to *be made in India...not sure who "said" so!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Pic: Chemical used in Factor VIII injections is prepared in #India, JAAG TV gets details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

graphican said:


> Stop posting news from this channel.. Pakistanis have boycott of this traitor channel.


its a free world isnt it....... for now we are hungry for updates..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKI 30

Jungibaaz said:


> Do you think I was born yesterday?
> How dumb do you think I am?
> 
> Answer me honestly.
> 
> You called them freedom fighters, I clocked it and there's your warning.
> I am fuming, you lot and your consistent mouthing is not helping.



How did my question became a question of you being dumb or not? How am i supposed to know that? 

So now can we get back to the topic and answer my question honestly please.


----------



## qamar1990

lutfishah said:


> If you know what Sharia is then how come you do not know According to the Law of Allah the millions of non muslims will get the best protection and safety in a Muslim state. Whats wrong in that??


they won't get equal rights. 
just look at iran and saudi arabia. thats what sharia gets you.


----------



## kaku1

Jungibaaz said:


> Do you think I was born yesterday?
> How dumb do you think I am?
> 
> Answer me honestly.
> 
> You called them freedom fighters, I clocked it and there's your warning.
> I am fuming, you lot and your consistent mouthing is not helping.



There is no justification in killing civilians, they are terrorist, and treat them like terrorist.


----------



## shuntmaster

Devil Soul said:


> Members of the bomb-disposal squad diffuse explosives outside Karachi's airport


*Karachi Airport attacked; Indian weapons recovered from the terrorists*

June 09, 2014, 3:20 am


Karachi: In the attack on Karachi Airport by terrorists, 10 to 15 APC officials have been injured and 5 have embraced shahadat in the encounter. 4 terrorists have been killed and one suicide bomber blew himself up at the custom clearence gate. The weapons that were been recovered had Indian label on it. Operation by the police and rangers is still being carried out.


In a telephonic interview to a private tv channel, Altaf Hussain said that he had been warning the country about talibanization in karachi since a long time. He urged the government and the military to deal the situation with iron hands and assured them the support of MQM and all its workers.

This time Pakistan can send dossiers to Delhi with evidence for Indian involvement, and Modi will use it as toilet paper.


----------



## assassin123

RIP to the dead.
i can't believe yet again pakistani media is blaming india like always.


----------



## lutfishah

qamar1990 said:


> they won't get equal rights.
> just look at iran and saudi arabia. thats what sharia gets you.


Exactly and that the point I'm making that we need true Sharia from Quraan not what the sects are saying .... We need to tell over selves and others that follow Quraan and get what Allah SW asked us to do. Forget Saudi and Iranians..
again the non Muslims must get full protection in an Islamic state. thats what Quraan tells me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

shuntmaster said:


> *Karachi Airport attacked; Indian weapons recovered from the terrorists*



Will the last man reading this post please tell the RAW to file off the marking on weapons supplied ?


----------



## Roybot

fawwaxs said:


> Pic: Chemical used in Factor VIII injections is prepared in #India, JAAG TV gets details



If only we can get a full picture of that. It has the batch number and everything mentioned, can be easily tracked down. India exports all sorts of medicines to Pakistan, legally , so this bottle alone doesn't mean India was behind this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## suresh1773

qamar1990 said:


> india has ahand in this attack for sure.
> it seems like modi made his first move.


Modi or No Modi,What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts.How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.This is not the first nor the last time an airport has been attacked.What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.


----------



## @nline

*India behind this attack. No doubt about that!*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Rude_Striker said:


> And you indians are the worst hypocrite group of inhuman freaks.
> And don't troll jackass this place is not for some psychos like you.
> Go somewhere you get some asskissers to satisfy your insanity.
> People like you are a disease for human race.
> And your shamelessness is unbelievable u kill thousands of Muslims in Kashmir and inside india and call us hypocrites.Your level of shamelessness is incomparable.



Okay, just so no-one thinks I banned you because I don't like you. The proof of abuse is there.

Don't hurt yourself there buckaroo, it must hurt to think that hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950246267064321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950124925874176


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950246267064321
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950124925874176




Well that was a given. With all the accusations india will ofcourse make a stand saying that they are innocent. We need a good concrete proof. I know a prisoner is hard to take in this situation since they love to blow themselves up but a prisoner would have made things much more easier.


----------



## kaku1

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950246267064321


We denies, of what sort? I dont think MoEA given any statement about it.


----------



## FenrirX

qamar1990 said:


> its wonderful but it will stay in my house. i have no right to enforce it on a country.
> if you want to do dawah do that, but making shariah law of the land is injustice to millions of pakistanis who are not muslim.
> i hate to burst your bubble bro but what you have right now is the closest we will ever get to sharia, the future is secular.
> we don't want to turn pakistan into a iran or saudi arabia.


My humble request to my brother is to plz stop talking about SHARI'A because you disappointe every Muslim living in PAKISTAN.
We got this country on the name of ISLAM and now we have people like you.Shari'a is the best system for Pakistan. We have to decide b4 its too late. Very disappointing brother.
No hard feelings.
I hope u haven't mind.


----------



## walwal

RIP the innocent who lost their lives


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475948029522898944


----------



## Zarvan

*Report on Karachi airport attack presented to PM*
15:20 Jun 09, 2014 PAKISTAN




ISLAMABAD: A report of terrorist attack on Karachi airport has been presented to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, SAMAA reported Monday.

According to sources, the report says the attackers intended to blow up all airplanes during their brazen attack on old terminal building.

It said the militants had also a plan to move to new terminal of Jinnah International Airport, in an attempt to paralyze the air traffic. However, all of them were killed by security forces and the assets remained intact.

The report said the attackers entered the old terminal from two different directions. - SAMAA
Report on Karachi airport attack presented to PM


----------



## Muiz Ahmed Chandio

Well ,, Our Forces wiped them all out.. Thats Pak Army always the best..


----------



## Cheetah786

Eight ASF personnel, two Rangers officials, one police officer and three PIA officials are among the deceased. 26 people have been injured in the attack so far as well.

*inna lillahi wa innâ ilay-hi raji'oon* "Truly! To Allah we belong and truly, to Him we shall return.

Ultimate sacrifice a soldier can make is give his or her life for his country these brave men not only did that they also held ground and didn't allow terrorist to carry on whatever mission they were on.


----------



## surya kiran

Visible on google earth.

http://www.firstpost.com/photos/pho...airport-show-plane-blown-to-bits-1562401.html


----------



## Men in Green

*TTP spokesman says Karachi airport attack is 'just the beginning Dunya News'






Militants attacked Karachi airport to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud, the TTP spokesman said.
*
MIRANSHAH (AFP) - Banned Tehreek-e-Taliban Taliban (TTP) on Monday claimed responsibility for an attack on Karachi airport in revenge for their late leader Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a US drone strike in November.

"We carried out the attack on Karachi airport to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud," Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Shahidullah Shahid told AFP, while dismissing the Pakistani government s recent offer of peace talks as a "tool of war".

He also promised more attacks in the future.

"Pakistan used peace talks as a tool of war, it killed hundreds of innocent tribal women and children. This is our first attack to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud," he said.

"We have yet to take revenge for the deaths of hundreds of innocent tribal women and children in Pakistani air strikes.

"It s just the beginning, we have taken revenge for one, we have to take revenge for hundreds," he told AFP.

The initial assault at Jinnah International Airport in Pakistan s southern port city began late Sunday and raged until dawn, when the military said that at least 28 people -- including all 10 attackers -- had been killed.

Equipped with suicide vests, grenades and rocket launchers, they had battled security forces in one of the most brazen attacks in years in Pakistan s biggest city.

Umar Media, the official media wing of the TTP, claimed on their Facebook page that just six militants had attacked the airport.

"The biggest reason for attacking Karachi airport is because it serves as the biggest air logistics centre supplying goods for the Crusaders war in Afghanistan and Pakistan," a statement on their Facebook page claimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

surya kiran said:


> Visible on google earth.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/photos/pho...airport-show-plane-blown-to-bits-1562401.html




2000 Posts ka idea mujhe tumhare is post say hogaya hey ... this image was taken in 2013 Nov 17 LOLzzzz... google Map not updated every second... South Asia region update 3 - 6 months after... idiot!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Multani

Rude_Striker said:


> My humble request to my brother is to plz stop talking about SHARI'A because you disappointe every Muslim living in PAKISTAN.
> We got this country on the name of ISLAM and now we have people like you.Shari'a is the best system for Pakistan. We have to decide b4 its too late. Very disappointing brother.
> No hard feelings.
> I hope u haven't mind.



apply Hudood Laws of Shariat on TTP


----------



## Cheetah786

Priority Number one=Every Afghan dead or Alive residing in Pakistan must be deported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Kunar and Nooristan needs napalm. Lets see how daring they are when their families are burning alive.


----------



## Cheetah786

surya kiran said:


> Visible on google earth.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/photos/pho...airport-show-plane-blown-to-bits-1562401.html




*Page not found*
We're sorry! This page is not available.


----------



## Roybot

Stealth said:


> 2000 Posts ka idea mujhe tumhare is post say hogaya hey ... this image was taken in 2013 Nov 17 LOLzzzz... google Map not updated every second... South Asia region update 3 - 6 months after... idiot!



But whats the story with the plane anyways? Scavenged for parts?


----------



## Devil Soul

Footage of Karachi airport building
http://cdn.samaa.tv:8080/samaaarchi...-karachi-airport-building-1402308766-8816.mp4


----------



## Jungibaaz

Rude_Striker said:


> What about the stuff u barked in the first place about PAKISTAN?
> GTH



@Manticore please deal with this one. 

I would hate to misuse my mod duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

Men in Green said:


> *TTP spokesman says Karachi airport attack is 'just the beginning Dunya News'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants attacked Karachi airport to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud, the TTP spokesman said.
> *
> MIRANSHAH (AFP) - Banned Tehreek-e-Taliban Taliban (TTP) on Monday claimed responsibility for an attack on Karachi airport in revenge for their late leader Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a US drone strike in November.
> 
> "We carried out the attack on Karachi airport to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud," Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Shahidullah Shahid told AFP, while dismissing the Pakistani government s recent offer of peace talks as a "tool of war".
> 
> He also promised more attacks in the future.
> 
> "Pakistan used peace talks as a tool of war, it killed hundreds of innocent tribal women and children. This is our first attack to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud," he said.
> 
> "We have yet to take revenge for the deaths of hundreds of innocent tribal women and children in Pakistani air strikes.
> 
> "It s just the beginning, we have taken revenge for one, we have to take revenge for hundreds," he told AFP.
> 
> The initial assault at Jinnah International Airport in Pakistan s southern port city began late Sunday and raged until dawn, when the military said that at least 28 people -- including all 10 attackers -- had been killed.
> 
> Equipped with suicide vests, grenades and rocket launchers, they had battled security forces in one of the most brazen attacks in years in Pakistan s biggest city.
> 
> Umar Media, the official media wing of the TTP, claimed on their Facebook page that just six militants had attacked the airport.
> 
> "The biggest reason for attacking Karachi airport is because it serves as the biggest air logistics centre supplying goods for the Crusaders war in Afghanistan and Pakistan," a statement on their Facebook page claimed.



if Bandar shahid, spokesman of TTP said this to AFP, then he has lied, and TTP are liars. This is TTP propaganda. They are the sole cause of the death of those hundreds of women and children. If they have any shame, then they apply Sharia Hadd punishments on themselves if they fear Allah.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Stealth said:


> 2000 Posts ka idea mujhe tumhare is post say hogaya hey ... this image was taken in 2013 Nov 17 LOLzzzz... google Map not updated every second... South Asia region update 3 - 6 months after... idiot!


 
Obviously an old image.

I guess the plane in pieces is being scrapped???


----------



## Multani

Stealth said:


> 2000 Posts ka idea mujhe tumhare is post say hogaya hey ... this image was taken in 2013 Nov 17 LOLzzzz... google Map not updated every second... South Asia region update 3 - 6 months after... idiot!



Indians post on PDF primarily as trollers



notsuperstitious said:


> Obviously an old image.
> 
> I guess the plane in pieces is being scrapped???



another troll post by an indian


----------



## gslv mk3

Munir said:


> They cannot even produce a reliable bullet...



We can produce almost any weapon we want-from bullets to ICBMs-But we don't sell them in black market unlike you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475948029522898944



NS should resign immediately for incompetency, and kicked out to North Waziristan



Roybot said:


> But whats the story with the plane anyways? Scavenged for parts?



another troll from india


----------



## graphican

Military returning back from Airport. Operation completed and things going back to normal.


----------



## Abingdonboy

cb4 said:


> Rumours out there Cargolux 744, PIA A-310, ATR, Air Blue A-320 destroyed and Thai A-330 damaged.


Throughout the operation and even towards the end of it ISPR were stating 0 planes were damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

kaku1 said:


> We denies, of what sort? I dont think MoEA given any statement about it.


*India denies hand in Karachi attack*
15:40 Jun 09, 2014
FAISALABAD: Indian High Commissioner to Pakistan Dr. TCA Raghavan has condemned terrorist attack on Karachi airport and rejected allegations of Indian involvement, SAMAA reported Monday.

Earlier today, Pakistani authorities recovered Indian weapons and made-in-India injections from the militants killed by security forces in Karachi.

*“We condemn the terrorist attack in strongest terms. Such allegations are baseless and there is no truth in these accusations,” the Indian envoy said while speaking to reporters here.* - SAMAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Jungibaaz said:


> That means the security personnel who fought were trained well. Nothing else.
> The fact that the attack was carried out is an intel failure.
> 
> This whole episode should make some politicians hang their heads in shame.



Intel failure! u mean ISI failed. now how can one criticize ISI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omairhr

where are the mullahs? Any reaction from JI?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Names of Karachi airport attack martyrs*
12:31 Jun 09, 2014
KARACHI: Around 19 people were martyred in a cowardly attack on Karachi airport last night. The whole nation pays rich tributes to the martyrs.

The following is the list of those who embraced martyrdom:

*Personnel of Airport Security Force/Police/Rangers*


1) Sub Inspector Abdul Hafeez
2) 32-year-old ASI Tariq Mehmood
3) 45-year-old constable Muntazir
4) 30-year-old constable Abdul Malik
5) Sub-inspector Mohammad Sarwar
6) Sepoy Islamuddin
7) Mohammad Hayat
8) ASI Mohammad Arif
9) Sepoy Ghulam Murtaza
10) Sub-inspector Mohammad Iqbal
11) Mohammad Azam
12) Rangers’ Dil Murad Khan

*Staff of PIA/Shaheen Air/CAA*


1) Engineer Fakrul Hasan
2) Mehmood Zuberi
3) Maintenance Shift Incharge Tanvir
4) Mohammad Ilyas
5) CAA’s Muzaffarul Hasan
6) Shaheen Air’s Abdul Khaliq Siddiqui


----------



## Multani

Menace2Society said:


> Kunar and Nooristan needs napalm. Lets see how daring they are when their families are burning alive.



It is illegal to kill women and children in war. This is a direct order from the Prophet SAWAS.

just TTP and the Salafi jeeeehaaadees in Kunar and Nooristan need napalm


----------



## punit

Munir said:


> Nothing compared with what happened in India... Boats filled with children run into hotels and keep your forces running around for days. And even then before something was clear everyone was pointing at Pakistan. You guys are not only worser but probably the worst.



that must be proud moment for u. now deal with ur own children!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Airport Attack: Envoy denies allegations on India*
June 9, 2014 16:18 UPDATED







FAISALABAD: Indian High Commissioner in Pakistan has called the allegation of the Indian involvement in attack on Karachi airport as “baseless’, ARY News reported on Monday.

Indian High Commissioner TCA Raghawan was speaking at Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce today.

Indian envoy said that his country condemns the terrorists attack at Karachi airport.

He said during recent New Delhi visit of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif the two prime ministers met as the leaders of two friendly countries. He said the Indian visit of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will bear lasting results for the two countries.

Raghawan said that India wants to establish amicable bilateral relations with Pakistan.


----------



## surya kiran

Stealth said:


> 2000 Posts ka idea mujhe tumhare is post say hogaya hey ... this image was taken in 2013 Nov 17 LOLzzzz... google Map not updated every second... South Asia region update 3 - 6 months after... idiot!



sirji, meine news post se copy past kiya hai. khud ka research karne, itna bhi vela nahin hoon 

@Cheetah786 ya, the link seems to have been removed, since they realised its old. Here is the original post from the site.


----------



## Multani

omairhr said:


> where are the mullahs? Any reaction from JI?



JI is just an opportunist propagandist false jamaat that even TTP hates. The actual jamaat associated with the religion of TTP is JUI, the "pir" aqil shah and fazlul rahman of paniala group. they go silent on their co-religionists

every one of them in a tablighi gathering will go silent on their ahbaab in North Waziristan, because it is emotional suicide to them


----------



## EyanKhan

So how extensive is the damage to the airport and were any planes etc destroyed?


----------



## ghoul

Lol at b***hurt Indians. It's about time Pakistan answered India in its own language. After every attack on India or Indian interests, Pakistan gets immediately blamed. Pakistan should adopt the same policy. I bet DG rangers would get a lot of shit from PML-N's cowardly politicians later on for not giving statements before consultation with "civilian leadership". I wonder why the civil leadership in Pakistan is so cowardly.


----------



## nomi007

without foreign help its totally impossible to attack like this


----------



## Menace2Society

Multani said:


> It is illegal to kill women and children in war. This is a direct order from the Prophet SAWAS.
> 
> just TTP and the Salafi jeeeehaaadees in Kunar and Nooristan need napalm



Its "collateral damage"


----------



## Multani

surya kiran said:


> sirji, meine news post se copy past kiya hai. khud ka research karne, itna bhi vela nahin hoon
> 
> @Cheetah786 ya, the link seems to have been removed, since they realised its old. Here is the original post from the site.



indian Bandar will never give up


----------



## surya kiran

Multani said:


> indian Bandar will never give up



Kya karein, tum jaise bandariya hogi to sabhi bandar pagal ho jayengi


----------



## Devil Soul

surya kiran said:


> sirji, meine news post se copy past kiya hai. khud ka research karne, itna bhi vela nahin hoon
> 
> @Cheetah786 ya, the link seems to have been removed, since they realised its old. Here is the original post from the site.




*Correction: Karachi airport satellite photos not confirmed as today’s* 
by FP Editors Jun 9, 2014 16:00 IST 

Smoke billows from Karachi airport during the siege. AFP Editor's note: Firstpost published a set of satellite images from Google Maps showing Jinnah International Airport, Karachi. The images showed a destroyed plane in the parking bay alongside other aircraft. *However, we have been unable to confirm the date and time of the satellite images. The post is therefore being taken off the site.* The image is the current one for Jinnah International Airport on Google Maps. *There is, however, no confirmation that the satellite picture was taken today during or after the terror attack at the airport in the wee hours.* Reports have suggested that the huge fire that lit the Karachi night sky could have been planes burning, though official spokespersons have denied this.

Read more at: Correction: Karachi airport satellite photos not confirmed as today’s | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950246267064321
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475950124925874176



Its time to declare war on that dirty country called india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Zero reaction from Govt to catch perpetrators. How pathetic.

Any other country and we would be in army beast mode by now.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475963002215071745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Devil Soul said:


> *Correction: Karachi airport satellite photos not confirmed as today’s*
> by FP Editors Jun 9, 2014 16:00 IST
> 
> Smoke billows from Karachi airport during the siege. AFP Editor's note: Firstpost published a set of satellite images from Google Maps showing Jinnah International Airport, Karachi. The images showed a destroyed plane in the parking bay alongside other aircraft. *However, we have been unable to confirm the date and time of the satellite images. The post is therefore being taken off the site.* The image is the current one for Jinnah International Airport on Google Maps. *There is, however, no confirmation that the satellite picture was taken today during or after the terror attack at the airport in the wee hours.* Reports have suggested that the huge fire that lit the Karachi night sky could have been planes burning, though official spokespersons have denied this.
> 
> Read more at: Correction: Karachi airport satellite photos not confirmed as today’s | Firstpost


So when was the last time the rubble of a plane was in a parking bay at KIA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Roybot said:


> If only we can get a full picture of that. It has the batch number and everything mentioned, can be easily tracked down. India exports all sorts of medicines to Pakistan, legally , so this bottle alone doesn't mean India was behind this.



This is enough proof that india is behind this attack, anyways for your information this evidence is much better as this injection is only used by indian army.. and as compared to mumbai attack proof of tooth past which is civilian product... 

India will soon pay the price In Sha Allah ....


----------



## Devil Soul

PM's Special Assistant Shujaat Azeem talking to media , says no plane damaged


----------



## danger007

Multani said:


> Its time to declare war on that dirty country called india


first clean your stinky head... clean the mess in your country before blaming other countries. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475963002215071745



a resilient nation... fear is just not the fucking option, we ever opted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaku1

Leviza said:


> This is enough proof that india is behind this attack, anyways for your information this evidence is much better as this injection is only used by indian army.. and as compared to mumbai attack proof of tooth past which is civilian product...
> 
> India will soon pay the price In Sha Allah ....


Which injection is that? Can you give me a name?


----------



## saiyan0321

TBH our media can find out whether any planes were damaged or not. It will be in the clear in the next few days abt the extent of the damage. some posters out of boardom will bring war pictures to show there was mass death of army personnel; too.



Leader said:


> a resilient nation... fear is just not the fucking option, we ever opted




After what was happening in 2009 and 2010 i will be surprised if anybody is not hardened in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Abingdonboy said:


> So when was the last time the rubble of a plane was in a parking bay at KIA?


To be honest i got no clue/idea...


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> PM's Special Assistant Shujaat Azeem talking to media , says no plane damaged



this guy spoke, as if he remained 20 years in solitary confinement... totally bekar banda..


----------



## OrionHunter

Devil Soul said:


> Earlier today, Pakistani authorities recovered Indian weapons and made-in-India injections from the militants killed by security forces in Karachi.


  This is getting beyond funny!! 

AKs are 'Indian weapons'?  Meaning, is it only India that possesses these weapons in the entire world??  And no other country in the world possesses injections??  That's news to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

kaku1 said:


> Which injection is that? Can you give me a name?


do you kow research, its being named so many times in the news ... so i am not here for your service man... go ahead and see yourself


----------



## kaku1

Leviza said:


> do you kow research, its being named so many times in the news ... so i am not here for your service man... go ahead and see yourself



Sorry if you know then tell me, whats the problem in that.


----------



## Leviza

OrionHunter said:


> This is getting beyond funny!!
> 
> AKs are 'Indian weapons'?  Meaning, is it only India that possesses these weapons in the entire world??  And no other country in the world possesses injections??  That's news to me!


its above your brain capacity ... there is something called batch number and make on the F**king label .. grow up but you cant help yourself as you are from that side of the border ... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Akheilos said:


> You sure a pack? Try a full pack of cigarettes or maybe the cigarette box itself or even its company was blamed!
> 2nd attempt! Wow and yet no radar could spot that the 2 planes were crashing in....
> 
> There is absolute comparison based on human feelings...you guys were horrified and wanted blood yet you cant tolerate when another nation feels the same!


I can well tolerate it when another nation wants payback for acts of cowardice. You should. But to fantasize that Mossad has more than a passing interest in you won't help you do that. I could possibly swallow the RAW angle....though highly unlikely. It is most likely just what it seems. A local bunch of extremist looking for payback and headlines. Can you imagine? At Mossad HQ "We have a very full plate....with many real threats....what would be the best use of our resources?" "I know" chimes a young officer. "Let's get a bunch of guys from Asia....train them in assault tactics and arm them with Indian weapons, and have them set fires in a Pakistani cargo terminal."...his boss..."pack your bags and go home"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leviza

kaku1 said:


> Sorry if you know then tell me, whats the problem in that.


that is called factor 8 injection and there are pictures on the internet as well showing mumbai based manufactures ...


----------



## Munir

surya kiran said:


> sirji, meine news post se copy past kiya hai. khud ka research karne, itna bhi vela nahin hoon
> 
> @Cheetah786 ya, the link seems to have been removed, since they realised its old. Here is the original post from the site.



This is not an aircraft blown into pieces not after a fire... It is dismantling of an aircraft. Clearly seen how sections are dissassembled. I am frustrated how pathetic the level of journalism is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

OrionHunter said:


> This is getting beyond funny!!
> 
> AKs are 'Indian weapons'?  Meaning, is it only India that possesses these weapons in the entire world??  And no other country in the world possesses injections??  That's news to me!


with all these smile's in ur post.....it must be really amusing & satisfying event for the likes of you, show some decency & respect here plz.... innocent people lost their life'z, quit with your troll....


----------



## Leader




----------



## Multani

Menace2Society said:


> Zero reaction from Govt to catch perpetrators. How pathetic.
> 
> Any other country and we would be in army beast mode by now.



ganja is busy eating biryani


----------



## kaku1

Leviza said:


> that is called factor 8 injection and there are pictures on the internet as well showing mumbai based manufactures ...



So, it used by only IA, and not in civilian hospitals.


----------



## Leviza

kaku1 said:


> So, it used by only IA, and not in civilian hospitals.


oh come on , go and see it yourself..... do your own homework its a mumbai based product for army only...

india will burn in hell for sure and will pay the price ...


----------



## Cheetah786

What a joke no Minister fired or resigned so far GOP has nothing to say about this WTF.


----------



## Kloitra

Leviza said:


> that is called factor 8 injection and there are pictures on the internet as well showing mumbai based manufactures ...



Aren't factor 8 injections available in Pakistani market?


----------



## pakdefender

pakistani brothers , all the SOB indians that are lying through their teeth that 'india is not supporting terrorists' , remember this






At that time ( events leading up to 71 ) also , these same SOBs denied supporting terrorists , now these faggots think of the above as their finest moment and they are trying pull of the same in 2014!

We should be ready to nuke the crap of out india and india backed afghan terrorists sanctuaries in FATA and afghanistan itself!

NO MERCY!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Roybot said:


> But whats the story with the plane anyways? Scavenged for parts?



Dear this area of the airport is like "Alang, Gujrat India" or "Gadani, Karachi, Pakistan" like breaking yard. This Aircraft was retired and not even sale - just a piece of steel. Hope you understand the image now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Leader said:


>


So India is producing lots of medical commercial available products. It does mean not India can be linked. But it is interesting to see how the terrorist got these items. Probably sold in Afghanistan. So you can link Afghanistan. And We all know who is very active in Afghanistan to support terrorism in Pakistan...
I think the answer will be hard to Afghanistan and not India. My 2 cents.


----------



## kaku1

Leviza said:


> oh come on , go and see it yourself..... do your own homework its a mumbai based product for army only...
> 
> india will burn in hell for sure and will pay the price ...



Really, are you going nuts. this product is sanctioned by the IMA, and ask to any Indian doctor, this used in medication sometimes and even in Emergencies . Dont delude yourself here.

And ok, we will pay price, sleep now, baby.


----------



## JonAsad

Last night I was missing the mi-35 we gona receive from Russia-


----------



## JayAtl

I'm kinda curious , what is the strategic importance of going after the cargo terminal and getting 10 militants killed? for an operation of this one would think, thankfully that did not happen- that the international terminal would be more important

btw cnn reported that there was also another bombing in some city in pakistan that day too...


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

JonAsad said:


> Last night I was missing the mi-35 we gona receive from Russia-


you will keep it missing ......dont u have attack chopper from US?


----------



## OrionHunter

Devil Soul said:


> with all these smile's in ur post.....it must be really amusing & satisfying event for the likes of you, show some decency & respect here plz.... innocent people lost their life'z, quit with your troll....


I'm not talking about the people who lost their lives which needless to say was a despicable act by the terrorists. I was responding to an idiotic post about 'Indian' weapons and injections allegedly being found at the site as claimed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Alfa-Fighter said:


> you will keep it missing ......dont u have attack chopper from US?



The US ones are almost dead- cant risk them off operations-


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

JayAtl said:


> I'm kinda curious , what is the strategic importance of going after the cargo terminal and getting 10 militants killed? for an operation of this one would think, thankfully that did not happen- that the international terminal would be more important
> 
> btw cnn reported that there was also another bombing in some city in pakistan that day too...



Yea same , militias chooses to attack hanger instead in International gateway...where casualty and hostage taking more......its like firing tank in empty Desert


----------



## Leader

okay- does anyone remember the CIA agent caught on Karachi Airport with bullets? remember we couldnt get nothing out of him on why he was carrying them...


----------



## anonymus

Leviza said:


> oh come on , go and see it yourself..... do your own homework its a mumbai based product for army only...
> 
> india will burn in hell for sure and will pay the price ...




Kreacher,

It first lied about weapons being of Indian origin weapons, weapons which are not produced in India at all; then it took to lying about type VIII factor which ,even though Indian, is being supplied by India to both Pakistan and Afghanistan legally as accepted by some sane Pakistani member some pages back.

Now it has came out with new conspiracy theory of that product being exclusively used by Indian Army. Kreacher has no shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Leviza said:


> its above your brain capacity ... there is something called batch number and make on the F**king label .. grow up but you cant help yourself as you are from that side of the border ... lol


So RAW would be issuing weapons and injections to the TTP nicely marked with batch numbers on the F**king label as well as bright neon stickers marked: 'Made in India'! Oh yeah! Now why didn't I think of that? 

Where are you from? Mars? Don't talk like a feather-brain when you know squat about how covert ops are conducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

1) TTP "claiming" responsibility,
2) Uzbek attackers - but two were wearing "karas" 
3) Indian Medicines & Ammo

Next step, watch for an Indian false flag operation, in which Pakistan will be blamed as usual!


----------



## Hulk

anonymus said:


> Kreacher,
> 
> It first lied about weapons being of Indian origin weapons, weapons which are not produced in India at all; then it took to lying about type VII factor which ,even though Indian, is being supplied by India to both Pakistan and Afghanistan legally as accepted by some sane Pakistani member some pages back.
> 
> Now it has came out with new conspiracy theory of that product being exclusively used by Indian Army. Kreacher has no shame.


It is convenient for them to blame India. Please ignore, nobody will take them seriously.

Guys stop defending India. Its just natural for them to blame India, its for them to fool civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Leviza said:


> This is enough proof that india is behind this attack, anyways for your information this evidence is much better as this injection is only used by indian army.. and as compared to mumbai attack proof of tooth past which is civilian product...
> 
> India will soon pay the price In Sha Allah ....



So when are you guys gonna attack China??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Leviza said:


> oh come on , go and see it yourself..... do your own homework its a mumbai based product for army only...
> 
> india will burn in hell for sure and will pay the price ...


please show the product (medicine) marking , batch no etc like we showed of yamaha boat engine, which they yamaha company said was sold in PAK..... show pic of batch , Lebel etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

OrionHunter said:


> This is getting beyond funny!!
> 
> AKs are 'Indian weapons'?  Meaning, is it only India that possesses these weapons in the entire world??  And no other country in the world possesses injections??  That's news to me!





Alfa-Fighter said:


> please show the product (medicine) marking , batch no etc like we showed of yamaha boat engine, which they yamaha company said was sold in PAK..... show pic of batch , Lebel etc..





Leviza said:


> that is called factor 8 injection and there are pictures on the internet as well showing mumbai based manufactures ...



The weapons part has sounded dubious to me from the start and till now the ONLY thing that has been confirmed to be of Indian origin are this injections and with India being the largest producer of generic medicines in the world supplying to almost every developing country (Medicin Sans Frontier calls India the "pharmacy of the developing world) on the planet it wouldn't surprise me to find out these medicines were of Indian origin as they can easily be found in any Pakistani market I'm sure.

The ONLY reports of Indian weapons being used was from one Pak Ranger officer and I don't know if his words were misunderstood or he is jumping to conclusions but we are yet to actually have confirmation of any Indian WEAPONS being used. Perhaps he saw the mark on the medicine and got carried away?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Roybot said:


> So when are you guys gonna attack China??



ehm ehm it is our property not the terrorists-


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Roybot said:


> So when are you guys gonna attack China??



new Headline, " * China planned karachi attack using Usbek* " wow chinas providing arms to Taliban and training.


----------



## JayAtl

Leviza said:


> that is called factor 8 injection and there are pictures on the internet as well showing mumbai based manufactures ...



why you freaking out over injections from one of the worlds largest exporter of pharmaceutics, and not the guns and bombs, suicide vests and the jihadis origin? TTP even claimed the attack and yet you think that forcing yourself out of the reality will actually help your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

OrionHunter said:


> This is getting beyond funny!!
> 
> AKs are 'Indian weapons'?  Meaning, is it only India that possesses these weapons in the entire world??  And no other country in the world possesses injections??  That's news to me!


You guys are more advanced than I gave you credit for. Can you teach us how to make these so-called "injections"?


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

JonAsad said:


> ehm ehm it is our property not the terrorists-


how can you say? it not marked that PA used it , it cane be used by terrorist also.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Dazzler

gslv mk3 said:


> We can produce almost any weapon we want-from bullets to ICBMs-But we don't sell them in black market unlike you.


lol, prove it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Interesting to read Indians here trying to point score ... keep barking ... just like your Minister who cried to let your sponsored GEO off the hook.

What these fools don't realise that despite all their plans, another Bangladesh is not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

pakdefender said:


> It will the end of endia , unlike 1971 where you got away with supporting terrorists , this time you wont
> 
> All 100+ nukes are meant for you


and those 100 nukes are not enough. .. but the amount of nukes with India is enough to wipe out Pakistan. .. you guys always rant against India.... silly injections are widely available in open market. .. you guys don't have dare to clean the shitty terrorist camps in India. . but always ready to blame India..


----------



## Roybot

JonAsad said:


> ehm ehm it is our property not the terrorists-



But thats not what the headline says.

P.S: Good to see you back.


----------



## Abingdonboy

JayAtl said:


> why you freaking out over injections from one of the worlds largest exporter of pharmaceutics, and not the guns and bombs, suicide vests and the jihadis origin? TTP even claimed the attack and yet you think that forcing yourself out of the reality will actually help your country?



It is far easier for certain Pakistani members to blame an external power for all their woes including this attack then look inwards and retrospect. Of course, the way humans are, it is far more comforting to project the enemy as over there then amongst you. The fact this was more than likely planned on Pakistani soil, by Pakistanis and committed by the same is a far more sinister thought to Pakistani members and I can understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Alfa-Fighter said:


> how can you say? it not marked that PA used it , it cane be used by terrorist also.



Exactly- dont spread rumors-


----------



## Devil Soul

Roybot said:


> But thats not what the headline says.
> 
> P.S: Good to see you back.


the headline says Oprn going on under Cor-Commander Supervision...-ISPR


----------



## Munir

kaku1 said:


> Really, are you going nuts. this product is sanctioned by the IMA, and ask to any Indian doctor, this used in medication sometimes and even in Emergencies . Dont delude yourself here.
> 
> And ok, we will pay price, sleep now, baby.



Well, I am not shocked that it is not standard item. So that must be even more suspicious that these terrorist got it... If India is not selling this easily then which other nations is doing that? RAW?


----------



## nomi007

1st where are security measurements 
2nd last 60 years how many universities and schools were build in fata 
3rd 11 indian consulates in Afghanistan did any leader ask from USA/India about them
*4th and very important more than 3millions refugees in Pakistan clear thread to whole Pakistan*
*why we are not kick out them*


----------



## Menace2Society

All the worlds terrorists congregate in Afghanistan and take on jobs for the highest bidder. India is no.1 client.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

JayAtl said:


> why you freaking out over injections from one of the worlds largest exporter of pharmaceutics, and not the guns and bombs, suicide vests and the jihadis origin? TTP even claimed the attack and yet you think that forcing yourself out of the reality will actually help your country?


Over the few years I've been here....it is amazing how some will bend over backwards to deny the fact that Pakistani hopes of using radical Islam for strategic advantage has back-fired. Even we in the US have come to terms with it. I think that after the Soviet-Afghan war....so many in ISI fell in love with the idea they can't let go. We in the US share blame. It worked as advertised against the USSR...and the powers that be in Pakistan were amazed at the results. But the US has come to be wary after it bit us back....most in Pakistan realize it now too...but a hard-core element still are in love with it. Perhaps (likely) they also are sympathetic to the ultimate aim of the extremist?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Roybot said:


> But thats not what the headline says.
> 
> P.S: Good to see you back.



Pakistani media was calling Pakistani APC's as tankers-
and now it is showing every used ammunition- with different headlines- as theirs- 
P.S: Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

nomi007 said:


> *4th and very important more than 3millions refugees in Pakistan clear thread to whole Pakistan
> why we are not kick out them*



6 million according to conservative estimates. 2 million of these have terrorist links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

1st clean whole karachi from afghanis and Uzbekis


----------



## Abingdonboy

Verve said:


> Interesting to read Indians here trying to point score ... keep barking ... just like your Minister who cried to let your sponsored GEO off the hook.
> 
> What these fools don't realise that despite all their plans, another Bangladesh is not going to happen.


What do you mean "another Bangladesh"? Is this REALLY what you think/are taught- that India wants to absorb you into its territory? You do realise it didn't do that with Bangladesh right? And what makes you think Pakistan is attractive enough to India to want to undertake these operations? Is Pakistan became a part of Indian territory it would be the most dangerous and destructive event in all of modern India's history. Believe me no one in India wants that. 

For a long time the leadership in India has stated a stable and prosperous Pakistan is in India's best interests, but true to form you haven't given India what she wants and have been sabotaging yourself to potentially make yourselves the biggest threat to global security the world has ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Munir said:


> Well, I am not shocked that it is not standard item. So that must be even more suspicious that these terrorist got it... If India is not selling this easily then which other nations is doing that? RAW?



just to keep the paranoia going , I have to ask- what you mean not standard item? it is commonly used by doctors


----------



## halupridol

Devil Soul said:


> *Injections used by Indian army recovered from Karachi airport attackers*
> June 9, 2014 14:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: The security forces have recovered injections from slain terrorists, who attacked Karachi airport on Sunday night, which are used by front-line Indian soldiers in combats, ARY News reported.
> 
> The aforesaid injections are not available in markets. Antihemophilic factor (factor VIII) injections are used to treat or prevent bleeding in people.
> 
> The recovery of such injections reveals coordinated and comprehensive planning of terrorists to launch attack on sensitive installations of the country.
> 
> Factor-VIII injections are mostly used by soldiers during the battlefield as they don’t wait for medical aid in the war.
> 
> The injection Factor-VIII manually to prevent profuse bleeding after wounds.
> Injections used by Indian army recovered from Karachi airport attackers | ARYNEWS.tv, Pakistan News-Latest,Breaking News,Live Videos


@Manticore @Emmie @S.U.R.B. 
too mch confusion regarding this,,,kindly shed some light on this issue,,,,,the pic in this news article is showing small pox vaccine.....
moreover ,,why factor viii??,,,,,,,,,is it better then chitosan n collagen hemostat?


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

JayAtl said:


> why you freaking out over injections from one of the worlds largest exporter of pharmaceutics, and not the guns and bombs, suicide vests and the jihadis origin? TTP even claimed the attack and yet you think that forcing yourself out of the reality will actually help your country?


You see dude, if TTP needed injections, they will not buy Indian ones just like other Pakistani who do not buy Indian medicines. They will not come out to face reality, it is given. Actually after Modi came to power, they are paranoid..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Juice said:


> Over the few years I've been here....it is amazing how some will bend over backwards to deny the fact that Pakistani hopes of using radical Islam for strategic advantage has back-fired. Even we in the US have come to terms with it. I think that after the Soviet-Afghan war....so many in ISI fell in love with the idea they can't let go. We in the US share blame. It worked as advertised against the USSR...and the powers that be in Pakistan were amazed at the results. But the US has come to be wary after it bit us back....most in Pakistan realize it now too...but a hard-core element still are in love with it. Perhaps (likely) they also are sympathetic to the ultimate aim of the extremist?



the hard core element dismiss all their home grown chickens coming home to roost in two ways

1. no way can any muslim do this
2. No way any pakistani can do this 

followed by usual country name and intelligence service name ( insert here) blamed for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Munir said:


> Well, I am not shocked that it is not standard item. So that must be even more suspicious that these terrorist got it... If India is not selling this easily then which other nations is doing that? RAW?



We doing export bro, and you know India Pvt Co. exporting lot of stuff illegally through UAE, which custom cant detect it.


----------



## Dubious

mods why is this thread literally infested by Indians? Thori choot di aap logon nay aur yeh humaray sir par nachanay lag giyea? @Jungibaaz @Manticore @WebMaster @Aeronaut @T-Faz @Chak Bamu when a virus breaks we should contain ...close the god damn forsaken thread! Pakistanis dont reply these people just came to troll! For further info on the situation just watch your local media Indians will feed you shit like TOI did a few hrs ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

JayAtl said:


> the hard core element dismiss all their home grown chickens coming home to roost in two ways
> 
> 1. no way can any muslim do this
> 2. No way any pakistani can do this


from 2ns point I agree, but dont delude yourself from 1st one, Talibans and Al-Qeada are what? Hindu or Jews?


----------



## Juice

JonAsad said:


> Pakistani media was calling Pakistani APC's as tankers-
> and now it is showing every used ammunition- with different headlines- as theirs-
> P.S: Thanks


We have the same issue in the US. The US media will talk of "tanks"....and the photos only show APC's. I made peace with it....yelling at the TV was going to get me an early grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

When did Haemophilia A drugs became an army exclusive stuff?


----------



## Menace2Society

Americans have confirmed Indian funding for terrorism in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Akheilos said:


> mods why is this thread literally infested by Indians? Thori choot di aap logon nay aur yeh humaray sir par nachanay lag giyea? @Jungibaaz @Manticore @WebMaster @Aeronaut @T-Faz @Chak Bamu when a virus breaks we should contain ...close the god damn forsaken thread! Pakistanis dont reply these people just came to troll! For further info on the situation just watch your local media Indians will feed you shit like TOI did a few hrs ago!


It is world news....and they are neighbors. You should be flattered they pay attention. I live on the Mexican border....and I am convinced that if Mexico City was nuked it would barely make the news here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaku1

indianrabbit said:


> You see dude, if TTP needed injections, they will not buy Indian ones just like other Pakistani who do not buy Indian medicines. They will not come out to face reality, it is given. Actually after Modi came to power, they are paranoid..



What you think, TTP is very high morally? If even American provide them, they will use it. They are just power hungry and money hungry people. You pour money, they will listen to you.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Akheilos said:


> mods why is this thread literally infested by Indians? Thori choot di aap logon nay aur yeh humaray sir par nachanay lag giyea? @Jungibaaz @Manticore @WebMaster @Aeronaut @T-Faz @Chak Bamu when a virus breaks we should contain ...close the god damn forsaken thread! Pakistanis dont reply these people just came to troll! For further info on the situation just watch your local media Indians will feed you shit like TOI did a few hrs ago!


The whole forum is screwed up by them! DO you see the mods do anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Menace2Society said:


> Americans have confirmed Indian funding for terrorism in Pak.


That India funds "operations" in Pakistan is hardly "news". All intel agencies have operations in neighboring countries....if the Indians had no funds for a nation they fought 3 or more wars with I would think them idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

2 alleged TTP terrorists killed in encounter with Rangers in Manghopir Kawari Colony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

i have missed so much on PDF in 15 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

indianrabbit said:


> You see dude, if TTP needed injections, they will not buy Indian ones just like other Pakistani who do not buy Indian medicines. They will not come out to face reality, it is given. Actually after Modi came to power, they are paranoid..


that does make sense 



Devil Soul said:


> 2 alleged TTP terrorists killed in encounter with Rangers in Manghopir Kawari Colony


Not again...wtf is wrong with these creatures?!


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475976595421667329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Akheilos said:


> mods why is this thread literally infested by Indians? Thori choot di aap logon nay aur yeh humaray sir par nachanay lag giyea? @Jungibaaz @Manticore @WebMaster @Aeronaut @T-Faz @Chak Bamu when a virus breaks we should contain ...close the god damn forsaken thread! Pakistanis dont reply these people just came to troll! For further info on the situation just watch your local media Indians will feed you shit like TOI did a few hrs ago!



Madam Jihadi,

If your compatriots were not blaming India, Indians would not be posting in this thread; they have posted sparingly on first 100 pages.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Dubious

Abu Nasar said:


> The whole forum is screwed up by them! DO you see the mods do anything?


@Jungibaaz was but I think they are more posts than mods....and I dont see any mods on now...they are also human beings with lives not waylay log


----------



## Verve

Abingdonboy said:


> What do you mean "another Bangladesh"? Is this REALLY what you think/are taught- that India wants to absorb you into its territory? You do realise it didn't do that with Bangladesh right? And what makes you think Pakistan is attractive enough to India to want to undertake these operations? Is Pakistan became a part of Indian territory it would be the most dangerous and destructive event in all of modern India's history. Believe me no one in India wants that.
> 
> For a long time the leadership in India has stated a stable and prosperous Pakistan is in India's best interests, but true to form you haven't given India what she wants and have been sabotaging yourself to potentially make yourselves the biggest threat to global security the world has ever seen.



I have been to India, and know all too well what the desires of an average Indian Hindu is for Pakistan so I don't need YOU to tell me. That trip was a real eye opener!

Read up on your history, and note what Indra Gandhi had said about breaking up current territory Pakistan. You clearly do not understand the reference to Bangladesh.

Keep regurgitating the usual Indian nonsense about Pakistan, that has been the case since the formation of Pakistan.


----------



## suresh1773

Leviza said:


> This is enough proof that india is behind this attack, anyways for your information this evidence is much better as this injection is only used by indian army.. and as compared to mumbai attack proof of tooth past which is civilian product...
> 
> India will soon pay the price In Sha Allah ....


For a moment forget the medicines & injection,what about the suicide vest which the armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made


----------



## Devil Soul

Akheilos said:


> that does make sense
> 
> 
> Not again...wtf is wrong with these creatures?!


Search Oprn is going on thru out KHI/suspected hideouts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Factor 8 injection are found from terrorists ....any updates,,???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Juice said:


> It is world news....and they are neighbors. You should be flattered they pay attention. I live on the Mexican border....and I am convinced that if Mexico City was nuked it would barely make the news here.



That after they blame RAW because some commonly available Indian manufactured drugs were found on terrorists.


----------



## Dubious

anonymus said:


> Madam Jihadi,
> 
> If your compatriots were not blaming India, Indians would not be posting in this thread; they have posted *sparingly *on first 100 pages.


Of course after @Manticore banned 2-3 from the thread and 2-3 from the forum and @Jungibaaz banned another 2-3 from the thread and 2-3 from the forum and the @WebMaster gave warnings to 2-3 and banned 2-3 from the thread....
Now just coz they are busy cleaning the thread of the shit dont propagate lies about sparingly...I was online almost whole night I saw how sparingly Indians reacted ...Kindly take this lie elsewhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Juice said:


> Over the few years I've been here....it is amazing how some will bend over backwards to deny the fact that Pakistani hopes of using radical Islam for strategic advantage has back-fired. Even we in the US have come to terms with it. I think that after the Soviet-Afghan war....so many in ISI fell in love with the idea they can't let go. We in the US share blame. It worked as advertised against the USSR...and the powers that be in Pakistan were amazed at the results. But the US has come to be wary after it bit us back....most in Pakistan realize it now too...but a hard-core element still are in love with it. Perhaps (likely) they also are sympathetic to the ultimate aim of the extremist?


hi dear
good to see you after a while. 
the radicalization and using extremism is no longer an ISI/ Pak military domain we are at war with them over a decade now, right now the democratically elected politicians, civilian opinion makers are leading the charge of supporting and justifying militant Islam. 

your accusations would have been valid a decade ago but that time has long gone. no rouge element within military or ISI can continue to secretly support the extremists, it goes against the general rule of self preservation... we as an institute wont survive if part of us is fighting another part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## suresh1773

kaku1 said:


> So, it used by only IA, and not in civilian hospitals.


Forget the medicines & injections used by IA,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## Dubious

secretservice said:


> Factor 8 injection are found from terrorists ....any updates,,???


Waiting for updates...there is 1 pix of smallpox med as @Roybot or someother Indian pointed out...But there is another 2 pix going around about it...I hope they trace the serial number...stupid media is munching on rumors rather than giving hosla and waiting for research to answer!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

secretservice said:


> i have missed so much on PDF in 15 hours


you lived up to your name- -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections used by IA,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


Either you or India supplied them this is like the 8th to 10th question some Indian has asked about the suicide vest...why the interest mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> hi dear
> good to see you after a while.
> the radicalization and using extremism is no longer an ISI/ Pak military domain we are at war with them over a decade now, right now the democratically elected politicians, civilian opinion makers are leading the charge of supporting and justifying militant Islam.
> 
> your accusations would have been valid a decade ago but that time has long gone. no rouge element within military or ISI can continue to secretly support the extremists, it goes against the general rule of self preservation... we as an institute wont survive if part of us is fighting another part.



The last paragraph is a good claim, but where is the evidence to support it? The situation steadily going from bad to worse either means that the claim is not true, or there is not enough competence and/or resources to deal with the monster unleashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> Search Oprn is going on thru out KHI/suspected hideouts...


oh ok...phew...damn I am too jumpy for this thread!


----------



## Secret Service

JonAsad said:


> you lived up to your name- -



actually i was very busy at work ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

Irfan Baloch said:


> hi dear
> good to see you after a while.
> the radicalization and using extremism is no longer an ISI/ Pak military domain we are at war with them over a decade now, right now the democratically elected politicians, civilian opinion makers are leading the charge of supporting and justifying militant Islam.
> 
> your accusations would have been valid a decade ago but that time has long gone. no rouge element within military or ISI can continue to secretly support the extremists, it goes against the general rule of self preservation... we as an institute wont survive if part of us is fighting another part.


Sounds about right. The Army realizes these guys are dangerous....but the politicos will take two more decades to realize it.


----------



## saiyan0321

Good thing they are searching karachi for a hide out. There must have been one where they did their planning and observed the site from faraway. They will find more of these rats hiding there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Akheilos said:


> Waiting for updates...there is 1 pix of smallpox med as @Roybot or someother Indian pointed out...But there is another 2 pix going around about it...I hope they trace the serial number...stupid media is munching on rumors rather than giving hosla and waiting for research to answer!



i am damn sure and have no doubt that Indian were behind these attacks but its our stupid media and politicians ,who are not highlighting the issue..


----------



## Menace2Society

I will repeat for Indian posters who think they are angels.

All of worlds terrorists congregate in Afghanistan and take on jobs for highest bidder. India is no.1 client.

In a logical world we would have declared war on India and Kerala and Mumbai would be under mushroom cloud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> It is world news....and they are neighbors. You should be flattered they pay attention. I live on the Mexican border....and I am convinced that if Mexico City was nuked it would barely make the news here.


Flattered?  I would be flattered if they just keep their mouth shut and behaved civilized enough to appreciate we need the space to think and talk with our own rather than either accuses them or hear their BS!

As for making news or not...Well, we Asians poke our noses in the neighbour's business more often than necessary!



secretservice said:


> i am damn sure and have no doubt that Indian were behind these attacks but its our stupid media and politicians ,who are not highlighting the issue..


 chill kid oppression only just ended ...We dont need to jump to conclusions....for now we just wait ...patience is a virtue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Akheilos said:


> mods why is this thread literally infested by Indians? Thori choot di aap logon nay aur yeh humaray sir par nachanay lag giyea? @Jungibaaz @Manticore @WebMaster @Aeronaut @T-Faz @Chak Bamu when a virus breaks we should contain ...close the god damn forsaken thread! Pakistanis dont reply these people just came to troll! For further info on the situation just watch your local media Indians will feed you shit like TOI did a few hrs ago!


Actually i have noticed there are some or maybe just a few Indian members showing humility and don't wish bad for Pakistan while the usual suspects are Butt hurt as they wanted to see Karachi lockdown for a couple of days like Mumbai......those people need to remember that in such situations, Pakistan doesn't play to the media for attention, we believe in getting the job done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

What is interesting is there was another attack in Pakistan on bus coming from Iran. More people died, hardly discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> Sounds about right. The Army realizes these guys are dangerous....but the politicos will take two more decades to realize it.


*Oh I wish someone just put a bullet in 1 politician's brain while others watch...seriously might make them shit in their pants or actually take matters seriously! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

lutfishah said:


> Honestly i do not understand why people are scared of Sharia?? When I'm a Muslim then I will follow the Law of Allah and that is Sharia.. I'm not saying that the TTP will bring Sharia here and there way is completely wrong. But what I'm saying is that this is a duty of every single Muslim to follow the Law of Allah. Is this wrong? The Law of Allah is so beautiful which is a way forward to equality, respect, protection and crime free society. If some do not want Sharia then why call them selves Muslim? Its like saying that I'm a Muslim but I don't want to do what Allah S.W told me to do (Naauzubillah).



The picture you added in your avatar would be banned if Sharia is applied in PDF. There is no word called 'S h a r i a h' in Quran and Hadith. Shariah means law, it can be any law. Not necessarily Islamic law. There is already huge controversy on Shariah law. Why are you trying to imply it through bombing?

Do you support beheading, do you support chopping hands in this 21st century? Now you will say its Allah's law. Okay, try to implement it. Your country men will protest first before anyone else.


----------



## Secret Service

Akheilos said:


> Flattered?  I would be flattered if they just keep their mouth shuts and behaved civilized enough to appreciate we need the space to think and talk with our own rather than either accuses them or hear their BS!
> 
> As for making news or not...Well, we Asians poke our noses in the neighbour's business more often than necessary!
> 
> 
> chill kid oppression only just ended ...We dont need to jump to conclusions....for now we just wait ...patience is a virtue



it was nothing funny at all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

anonymus said:


> Kreacher,
> 
> It first lied about weapons being of Indian origin weapons, weapons which are not produced in India at all; then it took to lying about type VIII factor which ,even though Indian, is being supplied by India to both Pakistan and Afghanistan legally as accepted by some sane Pakistani member some pages back.
> 
> Now it has came out with new conspiracy theory of that product being exclusively used by Indian Army. Kreacher has no shame.


Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## Dubious

Windjammer said:


> Actually i have noticed there are some or maybe just a few Indian members showing humility and don't wish bad for Pakistan while the usual suspects are Butt hurt as they wanted to see Karachi lockdown for a couple of days like Mumbai......those people need to remember that in such situations, Pakistan doesn't play to the media for attention, we believe in getting the job done.


Yes I know, I have appreciated each of the good posts I could find and told Pakistani members to lay off that member  Damn I am loosing it!



secretservice said:


> it was nothing funny at all...


laughter therapy ...at such situations I try to laugh my way out of the tension

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Juice said:


> You guys are more advanced than I gave you credit for. Can you teach us how to make these so-called "injections"?


Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## Juice

indianrabbit said:


> What is interesting is there was another attack in Pakistan on bus coming from Iran. More people died, hardly discussed.


The Shia pilgrims? It made the news too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Windjammer said:


> Actually i have noticed there are some or maybe just a few Indian members showing humility and don't wish bad for Pakistan while the usual suspects are Butt hurt as they wanted to see Karachi lockdown for a couple of days like Mumbai......those people need to remember that in such situations, Pakistan doesn't play to the media for attention, we believe in getting the job done.




This. some are showing humility and even trying to guide their countrymen to take it easy while some are hell bent to troll and show that the damage was extensive. I said it before these posters will show war pictures of 1971 to show the personnel death was alot and the destruction was huge.


----------



## halupridol

VCheng said:


> The last paragraph is a good claim, but where is the evidence to support it? The situation steadily going from bad to worse either means that the claim is not true, or there is not enough competence and/or resources to deal with the monster unleashed.


sir,whats ur take on factor viii issue?(??may be terrorist were hemophiliac)
or can it be used as emergency hemostatic agent?


----------



## Hulk

Windjammer said:


> Actually i have noticed there are some or maybe just a few Indian members showing humility and don't wish bad for Pakistan while the usual suspects are Butt hurt as they wanted to see Karachi lockdown for a couple of days like Mumbai......those people need to remember that in such situations, Pakistan doesn't play to the media for attention, we believe in getting the job done.


Come on man, all of us are showing humility. Please check how Pakistani reacted after 26/11 and try to find their humility. Here is India some people have cancelled their planned shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


Pretty sure there are few commercial outlets that sell "suicide-vest"....maybe Walmart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> The Shia pilgrims? It made the news too.


Yea it was brought up somewhere along the 150 pages...


----------



## Hulk

Juice said:


> The Shia pilgrims? It made the news too.


Not even 10% of this.


----------



## Juice

Akheilos said:


> Yea it was brought up somewhere along the 150 pages...


I saw it on BBC....but this story led....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Roybot said:


> Pretty sure saw one of these bottles with red/pink lid in one of the photos.
> 
> These medicines are legally exported from India to Pakistan.



Forget the medicines & injections legally exported by India,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Are Indians exporting the suicide vests.Just answer my question.There is a flourishing gun Market in FATA.U can get everything from Jack's *** to spare parts of Indian Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

notsuperstitious said:


> Please stop being an idiot. I've said that in seriousness. The picture is an old one and the ''destroyed'' looking plane is actually an old plane being scrapped. Your comprehension issues is not my problem.


@Multani
This guy purchased old Airplanes and scrapped(Karachi). so, that explains the image:
Dismantling of Boeing 727 Cargo Plane. A beautiful combination of all engineering. - 236290


----------



## Hulk

Juice said:


> I saw it on BBC....but this story led....


I am talking of Pakistanis discussing it? Lack of interest in them maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections legally exported by India,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Are Indians exporting the suicide vests.Just answer my question.There is a flourishing gun Market in FATA.U can get everything from Jack's *** to spare parts of Indian Tank


whats with you and the jackets? will we find your imprint on it?


----------



## suresh1773

secretservice said:


> Factor 8 injection are found from terrorists ....any updates,,???


Forget the medicines & injections,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## VCheng

halupridol said:


> sir,whats ur take on factor viii issue?(??may be terrorist were hemophiliac)
> or can it be used as emergency hemostatic agent?



It is too soon to say anything. Both possibilities you mention could be true. We need to wait for more information.


----------



## suresh1773

halupridol said:


> @Manticore @Emmie @S.U.R.B.
> too mch confusion regarding this,,,kindly shed some light on this issue,,,,,the pic in this news article is showing small pox vaccine.....
> moreover ,,why factor viii??,,,,,,,,,is it better then chitosan n collagen hemostat?


Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## Dubious

indianrabbit said:


> I am talking of Pakistanis discussing it?* Lack of interest in them maybe.*


I see what you are doing...Maybe because that zone Pak-Iran has been the usual area where many pilgrims are attacked by some retarded militants...we have many such zones were we to discuss each you would have died of heart attack  Stop trying to project your sick mentality on us...And then you guys have the nerve to say you are showing humility?!


----------



## Secret Service

Akheilos said:


> Yes I know, I have appreciated each of the good posts I could find and told Pakistani members to lay off that member  Damn I am loosing it!
> 
> 
> laughter therapy ...at such situations I try to laugh my way out of the tension



God forbid...if our loved one was died in this attack ,we may not have this tone...Sadly we Pakistanis forget the value of human life..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


And not to mention Afghani and Uzbek terrorist.


----------



## Dubious

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


this guy has been going on and on about his suicide vest...iss par koi aik charha do! @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Aeronaut @WebMaster @T-Faz @Chak Bamu @Oscar @Adios Amigo @Emmie



secretservice said:


> God forbid...if our loved one was died in this attack ,we may not have this tone...Sadly we Pakistanis forget the value of human life..


No dear...I am not laughing at the dead but at the jumping to conclusions....


----------



## Hulk

Akheilos said:


> this guy has been going on and on about his suicide vest...iss par koi aik charha do! @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Aeronaut @WebMaster @T-Faz @Chak Bamu @Oscar @Adios Amigo @Emmie
> 
> 
> No dear...I am not laughing at the dead but at the jumping to conclusions....


Getting uncomfortable?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question



i dont know... all i know is those weapons were indian made and injections were also indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> I saw it on BBC....but this story led....


coz it was an airport where international planes land and take off...entrance to Karachi by air for tourists ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Kloitra said:


> Aren't factor 8 injections available in Pakistani market?


Forget the medicines & injections available in Pakistani market,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## Dubious

indianrabbit said:


> Getting uncomfortable?


annoyed maybe...How about if I kept going on and on about the Factor 8 and the weapons with modi's name in Sanskrit that some Lucknow guy tweeted and TOI wrote about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

secretservice said:


> God forbid...if our loved one was died in this attack ,we may not have this tone...Sadly we Pakistanis forget the value of human life..


I think things are reaching critical mass...everyone is getting tired of the extremist. Even the posters in this forum are less and less willing to excuse them. They will be pressured until they shrink to obscurity. Just hope the rest of us don't lose too much freedom on the way there.


----------



## suresh1773

kaku1 said:


> Which injection is that? Can you give me a name?


Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


----------



## Dubious

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections available in Pakistani market,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


@indianrabbit why not kiss him if you are enjoying it?



suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


@indianrabbit can you identify a troll on auto repeat? ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Indian Airports on high alert after terror attack in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Akheilos said:


> coz it was an airport where international planes land and take off...entrance to Karachi by air for tourists ...


True....more international angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

secretservice said:


> i dont know... all i know is those weapons were indian made and injections were also indian...


dont feed the troll just report it


----------



## kaku1

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question



Why you quoting me multiple times? I am not Pak Investigator bro.


----------



## detect234

A lot just happened on this thread


----------



## Secret Service

Akheilos said:


> this guy has been going on and on about his suicide vest...iss par koi aik charha do! @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Aeronaut @WebMaster @T-Faz @Chak Bamu @Oscar @Adios Amigo @Emmie
> 
> 
> No dear...I am not laughing at the dead but at the jumping to conclusions....



i am not jumping to conclusion... all i am saying that most probably india is involved, on basis of type of attack and weapons/injection found...
i have my freedom of speech and God gave me brain to think and analyze ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Taliban tried to hijack plane in Pakistan*
June 9, 2014 16:50







ISLAMABAD: Their backpacks stuffed with food and ammunition, a squad of highly trained Taliban fighters attacked Pakistan’s biggest airport in what they clearly expected to be a protracted siege.

Seven fighters were shot dead by Pakistani forces after five hours of intense gunfire at Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport. Three died after detonating their suicide-bomb vests.

The Pakistani Taliban said they carried out the attack in response to air strikes in their strongholds near the Afghan border and suggested their mission was to hijack a passenger plane.

“The main goal of this attack was to damage the government, including by hijacking planes and destroying state installations,” said Shahidullah Shahid, a Taliban spokesman.

“This was just an example of what we are capable of and there is more to come. The government should be ready for even worse attacks.”

At least 27 people including 10 militants were killed.

In a similar well-coordinated attack in 2011, militants besieged a naval base in Karachi to avenge the killing of al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden in a secret U.S. special forces operation that year.

The latest assault started just before midnight on Sunday.

Wearing Airport Security Force uniforms and armed with automatic rifles and rocket-propelled grenades, the group shot its way into the airport after arriving at the cargo terminal in two mini-vans.

A senior police officer said that the militants then split into two groups, with one attacking a gate called Fokker to create a diversion and the other storming the cargo terminal.

*Dried Fruit and Water*

The plan was to make it to the nearby passenger terminal but their advance was disrupted by the unexpectedly strong resistance of security forces including paramilitary Rangers.

A protracted gunbattle ensued as militants took up positions around the cargo terminal. All passengers were quickly whisked away from the airport and flights were diverted as the gunbattle unfolded through the night.

“The militants were not able to achieve their target of hitting the aeroplanes as they were kept engaged by the security forces, as forces responded very quickly,” said a security source.

He said the militants were highly trained and carried large backpacks filled with dried fruit and water, suggesting they were in for a long siege.

The official said all the attackers were wearing similar running shoes – a trademark feature for Taliban insurgents. Bearded, gun-toting militants wearing camouflage and simple trainers are a common fixture of Taliban propaganda videos.

“It would have been much more disastrous if the militants had reached the main terminal building and taken hostages. There were hundreds of passengers and staff members present at the main terminal at the time,” the official said.

Two international flights, operated by Emirates and Thai Airways, were boarding passengers at the time of the attack.

Parts of the terminal were set ablaze but it was unclear if insurgents had intentionally set it on fire.

Heavy smoke billowed into the sky well into Monday when officials announced the siege was over and that the airport would resume operations at 4 p.m. (1100 GMT). – Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> Indian Airports on high alert after terror attack in Karachi


good for them...at least they got to see an example ...


----------



## Hulk

One a different note. Pakistan has to think positive, their forces have been able to contain the terror. It is nowhere near how bad it was, of course they are choosing soft targets for some reason. I think its reaching towards the end soon.


----------



## Dubious

secretservice said:


> i am not jumping to conclusion... all i am saying that most probably india is invilved, on basis of types of attack and weapons/injection found...
> i have my freedom of speech and God gave me brain to think and analyze ....


Yes...you do...every bit....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections available in Pakistani market,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


Stop copy pasting the same thing again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

What are factor 8 injections?


----------



## Secret Service

Akheilos said:


> dont feed the troll just report it



what will happen then.. these people are playing in laps of Admis and Mods


----------



## Dubious

Aeronaut said:


> What are factor 8 injections?


blood clotting agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

When will operation in North Waziristan start?

How many troops do we need? 50,000 or 100,000??


----------



## Secret Service

Akheilos said:


> Yes...you do...every bit....



i dont care ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

suresh1773 said:


> Forget the medicines & injections used by Indians,What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA.Just answer my question


@Aeronaut this thing has been repeating this same para forever now...please help him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

Akheilos said:


> this guy has been going on and on about his suicide vest...iss par koi aik charha do! @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Aeronaut @WebMaster @T-Faz @Chak Bamu @Oscar @Adios Amigo @Emmie
> 
> 
> No dear...I am not laughing at the dead but at the jumping to conclusions....


I need to keep this in mind. While it is good to reflect on the circumstances that led to this....many young men who only wanted to serve...or at least a job to feed their families...lost their life. I hope all is done to make sure those families are taken care of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

So any news abt the injections?  what are the updates abt them and the weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> The last paragraph is a good claim, but where is the evidence to support it? The situation steadily going from bad to worse either means that the claim is not true, or there is not enough competence and/or resources to deal with the monster unleashed.


we will perish as a nation and a as state not just the institution. I claim that we should have gone 10 years ago if such accusations were true. many unknown number of pundits wrote off Pakistan and predicted its collapse in 3 months to 6 months as we joined American war on terror.

for the heck of it and for the Nth time let me spell out two possibilities

the PakMil & ISI doesnt believe in self preservation then part of it will continue to cannibalize the other part of it and continue to support the terrorists who have killed its men from all rank an file (soldiers, spies to generals). then this organisation will cease to exist soon and you wont have it any longer to blame or worry about.

the Pakmil and ISI is now mortal enemy of all such proxies that it and its CIA partner used in the past during and after the Soviet Afghanistan. the Taliban are so much paranoid of ISI that they have executed tribesmen on daily bases on suspicion of spying and working for Pakistan army. those that did break ranks (e.g former military hospital worker & PAF technician) couldnt/ didnt hide their intentions and either joined ranks with taliban or were killed. if you wish I can share a video I have posted few times before about how our military deals with terrorists. 

the amount of men and material we have devoted in this fight is in front of you. your criticism is welcome and your cynicism is understandable but please don't dismiss our wins on purpose. 

do you know? Taliban was the idea of our western educated democratically elected PM Benazir Bhutto? and was done with full participation and understanding of CIA? hmmm? lucky for USA and Saudis that both countries are thousands of miles away from the source of this issue but we have it on our western flanks.."the blanket wont let go" issue we got.

but its not going to last forever, either we will perish due to our dual role as why most learned and opinionated pundits like to allege us .. or we will triumph once again like Sawat. either way your problem solved

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Juice said:


> I need to keep this in mind. While it is good to reflect on the circumstances that led to this....many young men who only wanted to serve...or at least a job to feed their families...lost their life. I hope all is done to make sure those families are taken care of.


I hope so too..its just sickening 

our troops lost their lives so we can sleep safely

the young kids who should be in school lost their lives coz they got brainwashed...

mothers lost children, wives lost husbands, sisters lost brothers....too much loss....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Juice said:


> I need to keep this in mind. While it is good to reflect on the circumstances that led to this....many young men who only wanted to serve...or at least a job to feed their families...lost their life. I hope all is done to make sure those families are taken care of.



Army takes care of their own but for the civil servants like the para military are under the govt care and they dont really take care of anybody. Couple of mauzamatay here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

secretservice said:


> i dont care ..


No one is in a very caring mood today me neither


----------



## Windjammer

indianrabbit said:


> Come on man, all of us are showing humility. Please check how Pakistani reacted after 26/11 and try to find their humility. Here is India some people have cancelled their planned shows.


My dear, after any death, saying R.I.P is in a sense just a formality, it doesn't really make much difference to the deceased, similarly, people who show humility only portray their upbringing and moral values. As for 26/11, i would say GOI or the authorities brought the Pakistani reaction upon themselves. I can recall that while the firefight in the Taj was still in progress, what seemed like a teacher with a group of 12 /14 years old doing rounds on Mumbai streets for the media and shouting ant- Pakistan slogans...... now that's like washing the soap before your hands.... none the less your thoughts are appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayAtl

_*



The Pakistani Taliban said they carried out the attack in response to air strikes in their strongholds near the Afghan border and that their mission was to hijack a passenger plane.

"The main goal of this attack was to damage the government, including by hijacking planes and destroying state installations," said Shahidullah Shahid, a Taliban spokesman.

Click to expand...

*_so they are not happy about airstrikes...


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> So any news abt the injections?  what are the updates abt them and the weapons?


 ARY seems like the only channel interested in it:

Special Report on Factor 8 Injection | ARYNEWS.tv, Pakistan News-Latest,Breaking News,Live Videos | ARY NEWS – Har Lamha Bakhabar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

indianrabbit said:


> What is interesting is there was another attack in Pakistan on bus coming from Iran. More people died, hardly discussed.


a recently banned member was accusing shias in the military for the attacks on innocent taliban, this class of people justifies such attacks

there is a symmetry.. they attack the shias at the same time they attack an airport
they did that back in Punjab when they attacked Minhas base and the Hazaras in Quetta. the Arabs are spending billions to turn Pakistan into a sectarian war and they are openly funding wahabis who habitually kill shais and military whenever they feel like it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Windjammer said:


> My dear, after any death, saying R.I.P is in a sense just a formality, it doesn't really make much difference to the deceased, similarly, people who show humility only portray their upbringing and moral values. As for 26/11, i would say GOI or the authorities brought the Pakistani reaction upon themselves. I can recall that while the firefight in the Taj was still in progress, what seemed like a teacher with a group of 12 /14 years old doing rounds on Mumbai streets for the media and shouting ant- Pakistan slogans...... now that's like washing the soap before your hands.... none the less your thoughts are appreciated.


Thank God no mad man has started that in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Juice said:


> Sounds about right. The Army realizes these guys are dangerous....but the politicos will take two more decades to realize it.


in the meantime, you and I will be stuck in time and continue to blame Pak Military generals both dead and retired for the support of Muslim extremists.

I have yet to come across a single Western criticism of our democratic parties who openly declare the extremists as their brothers and curse the Pakistani military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

All we need to do is poison the water in Kunar and Nooristan and TTP families will die. 

I am sure they do not care for their own lives but when their entire family tree is dieing, lets see how daring they are then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Irfan Baloch said:


> we will perish as a nation and a as state not just the institution. I claim that we should have gone 10 years ago if such accusations were true. many unknown number of pundits wrote off Pakistan and predicted its collapse in 3 months to 6 months as we joined American war on terror.
> 
> for the heck of it and for the Nth time let me spell out two possibilities
> 
> the PakMil & ISI doesnt believe in self preservation then part of it will continue to cannibalize the other part of it and continue to support the terrorists who have killed its men from all rank an file (soldiers, spies to generals). then this organisation will cease to exist soon and you wont have it any longer to blame or worry about.
> 
> the Pakmil and ISI is now mortal enemy of all such proxies that it and its CIA partner used in the past during and after the Soviet Afghanistan. the Taliban are so much paranoid of ISI that they have executed tribesmen on daily bases on suspicion of spying and working for Pakistan army. those that did break ranks (e.g former military hospital worker & PAF technician) couldnt/ didnt hide their intentions and either joined ranks with taliban or were killed. if you wish I can share a video I have posted few times before about how our military deals with terrorists.
> 
> the amount of men and material we have devoted in this fight is in front of you. your criticism is welcome and your cynicism is understandable but please don't dismiss our wins on purpose.
> 
> do you know? Taliban was the idea of our western educated democratically elected PM Benazir Bhutto? and was done with full participation and understanding of CIA? hmmm? lucky for USA and Saudis that both countries are thousands of miles away from the source of this issue but we have it on our western flanks.."the blanket wont let go" issue we got.
> 
> but its not going to last forever, either we will perish due to our dual role as why most learned and opinionated pundits like to allege us .. or we will triumph once again like Sawat. either way your problem solved




Stop wasting your time.


----------



## ares

Karachi attack: Former intl cricketers refuse to play Ramazan matches - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> we will perish as a nation and a as state not just the institution. I claim that we should have gone 10 years ago if such accusations were true. many unknown number of pundits wrote off Pakistan and predicted its collapse in 3 months to 6 months as we joined American war on terror.
> 
> for the heck of it and for the Nth time let me spell out two possibilities
> 
> the PakMil & ISI doesnt believe in self preservation then part of it will continue to cannibalize the other part of it and continue to support the terrorists who have killed its men from all rank an file (soldiers, spies to generals). then this organisation will cease to exist soon and you wont have it any longer to blame or worry about.
> 
> the Pakmil and ISI is now mortal enemy of all such proxies that it and its CIA partner used in the past during and after the Soviet Afghanistan. the Taliban are so much paranoid of ISI that they have executed tribesmen on daily bases on suspicion of spying and working for Pakistan army. those that did break ranks (e.g former military hospital worker & PAF technician) couldnt/ didnt hide their intentions and either joined ranks with taliban or were killed. if you wish I can share a video I have posted few times before about how our military deals with terrorists.
> 
> the amount of men and material we have devoted in this fight is in front of you. your criticism is welcome and your cynicism is understandable but please don't dismiss our wins on purpose.
> 
> do you know? Taliban was the idea of our western educated democratically elected PM Benazir Bhutto? and was done with full participation and understanding of CIA? hmmm? lucky for USA and Saudis that both countries are thousands of miles away from the source of this issue but we have it on our western flanks.."the blanket wont let go" issue we got.
> 
> *but its not going to last forever, either we will perish due to our dual role as why most learned and opinionated pundits like to allege us .. or we will triumph once again like Sawat. either way your problem solved*



I agree with you that one way or another, this problem will be solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Aeronaut said:


> Stop wasting your time.


its good for the forum

I have gone past the "feeling" stage.

we will prevail Inshallah..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Menace2Society said:


> All we need to do is poison the water in Kunar and Nooristan and TTP families will die.
> 
> I am sure they do not care for their own lives but when their entire family tree is dieing, lets see how daring they are then.


Not poising the water. What we need to do is more hot pursuits inside Afghanistan.
The heli attack in Kunar shouldn't be one off but should become a regular occurrence.


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> marsha dear reports have already been there for a while, but the way attacks are executed these days, they are impossible to attack----
> 
> this is for everyone to note, before we start blaming the security services , do keep in mind How one man managed to enter US Navy Base, and how hard and how long did it take them to take him done ----


good thing is that they could have hijacked any plane there and then misuse it against any other country but couldnt ....imagine if they had done that... how difficult would it have been then for Pakistan to survive infront of the world...


----------



## Secret Service

saiyan0321 said:


> So any news abt the injections?  what are the updates abt them and the weapons?



proof of INDIAN involvement in the attacks...


----------



## Hulk

Irfan Baloch said:


> a recently banned member was accusing shias in the military for the attacks on innocent taliban, this class of people justifies such attacks
> 
> there is a symmetry.. they attack the shias at the same time they attack an airport
> they did that back in Punjab when they attacked Minhas base and the Hazaras in Quetta. the Arabs are spending billions to turn Pakistan into a sectarian war and they are openly funding wahabis who habitually kill shais and military whenever they feel like it


Why will Arabs do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

nangyale said:


> Not poising the water. What we need to do is more hot pursuits inside Afghanistan.
> The heli attack in Kunar shouldn't be one off but should become a regular occurrence.



Need F16s to drop sorties and need to bomb cave hideouts. I am sure they have dug many tunnels.

If we decide for all out assault into Afghanistan border towns NATO will support us.


----------



## Juice

Irfan Baloch said:


> we will perish as a nation and a as state not just the institution. I claim that we should have gone 10 years ago if such accusations were true. many unknown number of pundits wrote off Pakistan and predicted its collapse in 3 months to 6 months as we joined American war on terror.
> 
> for the heck of it and for the Nth time let me spell out two possibilities
> 
> the PakMil & ISI doesnt believe in self preservation then part of it will continue to cannibalize the other part of it and continue to support the terrorists who have killed its men from all rank an file (soldiers, spies to generals). then this organisation will cease to exist soon and you wont have it any longer to blame or worry about.
> 
> the Pakmil and ISI is now mortal enemy of all such proxies that it and its CIA partner used in the past during and after the Soviet Afghanistan. the Taliban are so much paranoid of ISI that they have executed tribesmen on daily bases on suspicion of spying and working for Pakistan army. those that did break ranks (e.g former military hospital worker & PAF technician) couldnt/ didnt hide their intentions and either joined ranks with taliban or were killed. if you wish I can share a video I have posted few times before about how our military deals with terrorists.
> 
> the amount of men and material we have devoted in this fight is in front of you. your criticism is welcome and your cynicism is understandable but please don't dismiss our wins on purpose.
> 
> do you know? Taliban was the idea of our western educated democratically elected PM Benazir Bhutto? and was done with full participation and understanding of CIA? hmmm? lucky for USA and Saudis that both countries are thousands of miles away from the source of this issue but we have it on our western flanks.."the blanket wont let go" issue we got.
> 
> but its not going to last forever, either we will perish due to our dual role as why most learned and opinionated pundits like to allege us .. or we will triumph once again like Sawat. either way your problem solved


I know you are smart enough to realize that the Taliban came into existence after the Soviet war. And I am smart enough to realize that some CIA complicity would be required. We recognized the northern alliance...but weren't disagreeable to some form of order in Af. However the Taliban turned out to be a bad bet (if the Iranian Mullahs think you are religious whackos...you may have a problem). The worst of them are mostly dead....perhaps they can have a place in government. But we ALL need to realize....extremism is a Pandora's box...it cannot be controlled once let free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Verve said:


> Interesting to read Indians here trying to point score ... keep barking ... just like your Minister who cried to let your sponsored GEO off the hook.
> 
> What these fools don't realise that despite all their plans, another Bangladesh is not going to happen.


With just 11 posts and you've already started spewing baloney? Ge a life, dude.


----------



## Kompromat

Marshmallow said:


> good thing is that they could have hijacked any plane there and then misuse it against any other country but couldnt ....imagine if they had done that... how difficult would it have been then for Pakistan to survive infront of the world...



Plane would've been intercepted by PAF and reverted, if it didn't work, it would've been knocked out of the sky. Gladly it never came to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juice

Irfan Baloch said:


> in the meantime, you and I will be stuck in time and continue to blame Pak Military generals both dead and retired for the support of Muslim extremists.
> 
> I have yet to come across a single Western criticism of our democratic parties who openly declare the extremists as their brothers and curse the Pakistani military


This may seem strange....but after the failure to mount an offensive in FATA...I realized the issue was more political than military. I know your army is not afraid to mount an offensive there....it is the politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Akheilos said:


> Thank God no mad man has started that in Pakistan


Pakistan too could have capitalized on the situation and started crying Wolf to try and malign the neighbours but hell it took none other than ISPR to ask the media to stop broadcasting the ongoing incident.....that's the difference in trying to get attention or being determined to finish the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

Where is Pak army reaction?

I can't believe we are sitting idle yet again after terrorist attack.


----------



## Ayush

What's the status now Marsha? ?


Marshmallow said:


> good thing is that they could have hijacked any plane there and then misuse it against any other country but couldnt ....imagine if they had done that... how difficult would it have been then for Pakistan to survive infront of the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> in the meantime, you and I will be stuck in time and continue to blame Pak Military generals both dead and retired for the support of Muslim extremists.
> 
> I have yet to come across a single Western criticism of our democratic parties who openly declare the extremists as their brothers and curse the Pakistani military



Nawaz Sharif is treated with caution in the West because of his pro-Taleban leanings, and Imran Khan's statements supporting them were widely criticized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Akheilos said:


> ARY seems like the only channel interested in it:
> 
> Special Report on Factor 8 Injection | ARYNEWS.tv, Pakistan News-Latest,Breaking News,Live Videos | ARY NEWS – Har Lamha Bakhabar


yeh bekar news channel hai,,,khulla jhooth dikha rahey hai,,,,dont follow it.....
they showing doxorubicin(adriamycin),which is a chemotherapeutic agent....
moreover i doubt factor viii has any analgesic effect.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ateeq_DIL

secretservice said:


> i am damn sure and have no doubt that Indian were behind these attacks but its our stupid media and politicians ,who are not highlighting the issue..


i am agreed with you.....
as now a days RAW is in Afghanistan and operating all operation from through afghan.


----------



## Menace2Society

Are we still going let mountain peasants take care of national security?

Evacuate North Waziristan and time to hunt some Taliban.


----------



## Secret Service

Menace2Society said:


> Where is Pak army reaction?
> 
> I can't believe we are sitting idle yet again after terrorist attack.



lol...did you watch news..?


----------



## punit

Multani said:


> Its time to declare war on that dirty country called india



G me D hone ka iske liye !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Juice said:


> This may seem strange....but after the failure to mount an offensive in FATA...I realized the issue was more political than military. I know your army is not afraid to mount an offensive there....it is the politicians.



The Army knows it will take heavy losses if it were to launch a full operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Juice said:


> This may seem strange....but after the failure to mount an offensive in FATA...I realized the issue was more political than military. I know your army is not afraid to mount an offensive there....it is the politicians.


just in two airstrikes we hit them so hard that they offered peace. their panicked radio chatter explained heavy casualties and they were thankful that the politicians put their entire weight to halt the military strikes on them. giving them chance to regroup and escape into Afghanistan.


----------



## Juice

VCheng said:


> The Army knows it will take heavy losses if it were to launch a full operation.


_I'm sure they do...but history shows most Asian nations are less afraid of casualties than political fallout._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Irfan Baloch said:


> just in two airstrikes we hit them so hard that they offered peace. their panicked radio chatter explained heavy casualties and they were thankful that the politicians put their entire weight to halt the military strikes on them. giving them chance to regroup and escape into Afghanistan.



I don't understand why we didn't carry forward momentum and launch operation in N Waziristan complimented with air strikes in Afghanistan. It is the height of stupidity to stop half way.


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> What's the status now Marsha? ?


airport cleared.....no terrorists now there...all dead....one captured....thankfully our forces did it in just a few hours ....otherwise the number of weapons,eatables,jackets etc they brought with them,gave a hint that like they had some real nefarious plan,a long and more damaging one in mind.....

for example like hijacking any plan there and then going to our next door neighbour India and picking up Modi from the Prime Minister house and then finally disappearing in Burmuda Island

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Juice said:


> _I'm sure they do...but history shows most Asian nations are less afraid of casualties than political fallout._



In this case, the carefully nurtured aura of invincibility will take a beating, and when there is not much substance to back this up with, collapse won't be too far behind. Hence the extreme reluctance to go in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Aeronaut said:


> Plane would've been intercepted by PAF and reverted, if it didn't work, it would've been knocked out of the sky. Gladly it never came to that.


oh yeah our PAF is one of the best one in the World....so is there uniform and the guys wearing it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Juice said:


> _I'm sure they do...but history shows most Asian nations are less afraid of casualties than political fallout._



there is a reason i like this original american more than the pretending one- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Irfan Baloch said:


> just in two airstrikes we hit them so hard that they offered peace. their panicked radio chatter explained heavy casualties and they were thankful that the politicians put their entire weight to halt the military strikes on them. giving them chance to regroup and escape into Afghanistan.


I know I told you this before....but if I meet you and you don't have that mustache....I am gonna be SO disappointed.


----------



## JonAsad

The word "collapse" i am hearing since birth- all i can say is lakh lanat on the believers-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> The Army knows it will take heavy losses if it were to launch a full operation.


thats what we train for.
our cadets have reported into their designated units even before completion of their training. because we live and train to fight. loosing soldiers to generals has not stopped us so whatever the losses heavy or light, we will fight them.

in case you missed, some "pundits" say that the operation has already started. men I know are out in the fields for few weeks.. hunting and killing. consolidating positions and moving on.ordinary tribesmen are leaving the areas of conflict. just pray that guests in Kunar and Nooristan also feel some heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Is it true that one terrorist has been arrested alive?


----------



## Menace2Society

We cannot develop our country if we don't destroy TTP.

All madrassahs and Afghans living in Pak needs to be accounted for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

So the latest news is-

7 people working for private cargo service in Karachi are missing after the attack-

question is-
The taliban helpers or hostages?-


----------



## nair

mafiya said:


> Whose blaming India? Second line of yours has become a cliche for an Indian that it bores us now. PA green book recognizing Internal conflicts a bigger threat than India is an admission of this. I don't still how you conjure this thought we don't know who is real culprit and still not learning our lesson?



My post was based on the first few pages.... all i could see was Indian weapon and accusation put on to RAW......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Juice said:


> I know I told you this before....but if I meet you and you don't have that mustache....I am gonna be SO disappointed.


sorry its gone. I had to let go beard and tash because I was routinely "randomly" checked on airports much to annoyance of myself and others.
the guys in the avatar are the RP of Baloch regiment by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats what we train for.
> our cadets have reported into their designated units even before completion of their training. because we live and train to fight. loosing soldiers to generals has not stopped us so whatever the losses heavy or light, we will fight them.
> 
> in case you missed, some "pundits" say that the operation has already started. men I know are out in the fields for few weeks.. hunting and killing. consolidating positions and moving on.ordinary tribesmen are leaving the areas of conflict. just pray that guests in Kunar and Nooristan also feel some heat.



Okay, you make some good points there. The next few weeks will show what the Army actually achieves in those regions. I can wait.


----------



## lutfishah

IamBengali said:


> The picture you added in your avatar would be banned if Sharia is applied in PDF. There is no word called 'S h a r i a h' in Quran and Hadith. Shariah means law, it can be any law. Not necessarily Islamic law. There is already huge controversy on Shariah law. Why are you trying to imply it through bombing?
> 
> Do you support beheading, do you support chopping hands in this 21st century? Now you will say its Allah's law. Okay, try to implement it. Your country men will protest first before anyone else.



 Why would I support beheading man.. you such an idiot to be honest. My post was quite clear didn't you understand?
Islam says to investigate an issue that made a person to commit a crime. Try to help and rehabilitate the person who stole and educate the person who commits crime. But if some one dose not fit the society and does not care about other humans and keep committing crime and effecting other humans than punish that man before he commits bigger crime.
Yes Shariah means Law and then this law should be from Quraan. Whats wrong in that?. Simple as that. No one as a Muslim will impose Islam on any other as its Haram in Islam, is this not clear to you? Instead Islam tells me to look after the non Muslims. So now you tell me where in Islam it says to behead and bomb to impose Sharia. Foriegn funded and brain washed assholes are doing this. Killing is against Islam anyways. But there is good Punishment for Killing, Raping or Robing in Islam and Quran so that the crime can be stopped. 
In UK a rapist or a killer if caught comes out of jail within 5 to 10 years and then commit the same crime again.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nair said:


> My post was based on the first few pages.... all i could see Indian weapon and accusation put on to RAW......


understandable but cant be proven. unless we have someone like Ajmal Kasab.
until then, dont worry about such news and posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

RIP to the dead, speedy recovery to the wounded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> Okay, you make some good points there. The next few weeks will show what the Army actually achieves in those regions. I can wait.


fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Verve

OrionHunter said:


> With just 11 posts and you've already started spewing baloney? Ge a life, dude.



At least I'm not POST WHORE on an Indian forum and then playing 'mine is bigger than yours' BS. I have a life, you should get f'ed to an Indian forum.


----------



## nair

Irfan Baloch said:


> understandable but cant be proven. unless we have someone like Ajmal Kasab.
> until then, dont worry about such news and posts



The local news here was saying TTP has taken responsibility....... But even if it wasnt them.... They would be happy to take the credit, especially after the damage caused to them in recent strikes by PA and PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

If I hear the words Islam and Sharia one more time I am going to enlist in the army so I can put C4 on the heads of every Taliban sympathizer.


----------



## OrionHunter

Verve said:


> At least I'm not POST WHORE on an Indian forum and then playing 'mine is bigger than yours' BS. I have a life, you should get f'ed to an Indian forum.


They said there were some huge idiots with missing brain cells on PDF. I just saw one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nair said:


> The local news here was saying TTP has taken responsibility....... But even if it wasnt them.... They would be happy to take the credit, especially after the damage caused to them in recent strikes by PA and PAF


thats true

by the way i need those Indian medicines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

How do people in Karachi report illegal Afghans?

And where is Taliban sympathizer AmnaR?


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> fingers and toes crossed.



Good Luck!

But, haven't we heard similar words before after the many previous attacks inflicting grievous injuries - GHQ, Karachi, Kamra etc. etc.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats true
> 
> by the way i need those Indian medicines



I saw one of two posts about Indian medicine.... Why the same medicine is not freely available in Pakistan?


----------



## SrNair

Irfan Baloch said:


> just in two airstrikes we hit them so hard that they offered peace. their panicked radio chatter explained heavy casualties and they were thankful that the politicians put their entire weight to halt the military strikes on them. giving them chance to regroup and escape into Afghanistan.



Politicians are the main obstacle for any good development in the democratic nations.If Pakistan have a military leader then they will finish this terrorists scums once and for all.


----------



## Menace2Society

Taliban quick to take responsibility for attack so their Indian handlers don't get any heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

nair said:


> The local news here was saying TTP has taken responsibility....... But even if it wasnt them.... They would be happy to take the credit, especially after the damage caused to them in recent strikes by PA and PAF



TTP are just puppets. They will sell their mothers if they have to.
And yeah, they may have done this, but on behalf of who?
India/Afghan is backing them and everyone knows that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats true
> 
> by the way i need those Indian medicines


are you currently serving in our military? ....if you dont me asking...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Menace2Society said:


> If I hear the words Islam and Sharia one more time I am going to enlist in the army so I can put C4 on the heads of every Taliban sympathizer.


Islam & Sharia. Now which ISSB office will you be reporting to?


----------



## Areesh

enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

razgriz19 said:


> India/Afghan is backing them and everyone knows that.



That is what you are made to believe it.... I am sure your agencies knows better than that and they know who exactly behind TTP....

Who else you can get to blame?????? The easy bet is Evil *"India"
*
India used to that long back, now they have reduced, but the important fact Indian agencies started looking inside and they are getting results.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Areesh said:


> Is it true that one terrorist has been arrested alive?


There was a guy making a movie on his phone, in front to of everyone with the media. The police arrested him. PDF members have arrived at the conclusion that he was the highly trained mastermind!



Marshmallow said:


> oh yeah our PAF is one of the best one in the World....so is there uniform and the guys wearing it


You are just like my cousin. She once commented, navy guys are so cool. I asked her why? Her reply, their uniform!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Abu Nasar said:


> There was a guy making a movie on his phone, in front to of everyone with the media. The police arrested him. PDF members have arrived at the conclusion that he was the highly trained mastermind!



Well then he might be some random idiot filming the whole scene so that he can put it on FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

nair said:


> That is what you are made to believe it.... I am sure your agencies knows better than that and they know who exactly behind TTP....
> 
> Who else you can get to blame?????? The easy bet is Evil *"India"
> *
> India used to that long back, now they have reduced, but the important fact Indian agencies started looking inside and they are getting results.....



Americans have confirmed Indian funding for terrorist ops in Pakistan.

I appreciate you are a civilian and you have no control what your govt does but these are ground realities. Afghanistan is the transit point of all terrorists and India is no.1 client. Other clients include Qatar and Saudi for places like Yemen, Syria, Iraq etc etc.

Thank you India for another gift of peace.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Areesh said:


> Well then he might be some random idiot filming the whole scene so that he can put it on FB.


You got it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> Where is Pak army reaction?
> 
> I can't believe we are sitting idle yet again after terrorist attack.


They are not going to announce that hey Talibans watch your backs we are in your backyard! Let them do what they need to!


----------



## Marshmallow

Abu Nasar said:


> There was a guy making a movie on his phone, in front to of everyone with the media. The police arrested him. PDF members have arrived at the conclusion that he was the highly trained mastermind!
> 
> 
> You are just like my cousin. She once commented, navy guys are so cool. I asked her why? Her reply, their uniform!


navy? their uniform? very boring looking.....complete white? what the hell? like a PT uniform....not impressive.....sarey huey lagtey....

Airforce all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Akheilos said:


> They are not going to announce that hey Talibans watch your backs we are in your backyard! Let them do what they need to!


 
How long does it take to get gunships in the air and hovering over Kunar and Nooristan?

If there was a reaction it would have happened by now. Obviously stunned into doing nothing yet again, how weak.


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> How long does it take to get gunships in the air and hovering over Kunar and Nooristan?
> 
> If there was a reaction it would have happened by now. Obviously stunned into doing nothing yet again, how weak.


Lives are not that worthless...what if it was no one from those areas and really someone who crept in from foreign lands? Hence the time spent in research and DNA analysis as to what markers these people were carrying if it was Pakistani mixed then we know where to attack if it was purely foreign markers then what do apology will you give to the families you are saying to murder?


----------



## VCheng

Menace2Society said:


> How long does it take to get gunships in the air and hovering over Kunar and Nooristan?
> 
> If there was a reaction it would have happened by now. Obviously stunned into doing nothing yet again, how weak.



"Ab kee maar key dekh" # 34,719.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Menace2Society said:


> Americans have confirmed Indian funding for terrorist ops in Pakistan.
> 
> I appreciate you are a civilian and you have no control what your govt does but these are ground realities. Afghanistan is the transit point of all terrorists and India is no.1 client. Other clients include Qatar and Saudi for places like Yemen, Syria, Iraq etc etc.
> 
> Thank you India for another gift of peace.



Since when you started taking americans seriously?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Any bastard taliban can claim anything...For Godsakes the brainless idiots even claim for failed attempts how can they plan something when they even want fame for failed attempts? *But I dont doubt someone else backed and lead them*.....who that is should pay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

i hear something, OH RIGHT, its just the PAF planes taking off to bomb the shit out of the terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Akheilos said:


> Lives are not that worthless...what if it was no one from those areas and really someone who crept in from foreign lands? Hence the time spent in research and DNA analysis as to what markers these people were carrying if it was Pakistani mixed then we know where to attack if it was purely foreign markers then what do apology will you give to the families you are saying to murder?



It is their base of operations. Our airport just got attacked. TTP have admitted responsibility.

Do you need Ameer ul momineen Mullah Omar to come out of his cave and announce it for you?

This should be automatic response for all terror attacks in the country and here we are discussing DNA analysis and fumbling around being weak. Pathetic banana republic.


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> It is their base of operations. Our airport just got attacked. TTP have admitted responsibility.
> 
> Do you need Ameer ul momineen Mullah Omar to come out of his cave and announce it for you?
> 
> This should be automatic response for all terror attacks in the country and here we are discussing DNA analysis and fumbling around being weak. Pathetic banana republic.


Well, why waste resources chasing something small when you can invest resources and trace where they got their supplies? Stop those suppliers and question them?


----------



## Rahi812

third eye said:


> The day a PM of a nation has to ' request' his COAS to act to safe the country the nation is doomed.



I think the country is doomed when they select a windy politician Nawaz Sharif and a butcher Modi as their PM.

( Necessary correction: The 'safe' is an adjective, correct use is the 'save', which is a verb." ...... COAS to act to save the country....")


----------



## Menace2Society

Akheilos said:


> Well, why waste resources chasing something small when you can invest resources and trace where they got their supplies? Stop those suppliers and question them?



My friend everything TTP related originates from Kunar and Nooristan. North Wazirisitan supplies them with shelter and safe passage so attacks like these happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> My friend everything TTP related originates from Kunar and Nooristan. North Wazirisitan supplies them with shelter and safe passage so attacks like these happen.


True...and if there was a raid going on...should they announce it and get ambushed?


----------



## Menace2Society

Akheilos said:


> True...and if there was a raid going on...should they announce it and get ambushed?



The raid would have happened first thing in the morning.

At the moment it seems everyone is eating Halwa purri. The only reaction is here on PDF. Military is head scratching along with govt hoping this will blow over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> The raid would have happened first thing in the morning.
> 
> At the moment it seems everyone is eating Halwa purri. The only reaction is here on PDF. Military is head scratching along with govt hoping this will blow over.


true...it is sad that there is an eerie silence!


----------



## Indus Falcon

Menace2Society said:


> The raid would have happened first thing in the morning.
> 
> At the moment it seems everyone is eating Halwa purri. The only reaction is here on PDF. Military is head scratching along with govt hoping this will blow over.


This is not the first time Karachi airport was attacked. On Sept 5, 1986, terrorists followed the same MO, same airport security uniforms, same gate, same everything. Guess some people never learn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Leviza said:


> This is enough proof that india is behind this attack, anyways for your information this evidence is much better as this injection is only used by indian army.. and as compared to mumbai attack proof of tooth past which is civilian product...
> 
> India will soon pay the price In Sha Allah ....




I am sick of the blame game. Bombay is attacked and Indians blame Pakistan. Karachi is attacked and India is blamed.

It is immaterial who supplied the arms & ammunition and how did terrorist got hold of it. Attack was carried out by TTP who have openly admitted it. Instead of punishing the killers you are threatening to send some terrorists to kill Indian civilians?

When will Pakistani & Indians ever grow up? By blaming ‘Foreign hands’ we ignore our failure. Actual perpetrators were Uzbeks: are you going to attack Uzbekistan as well. A day earlier terrorists killed 23 Shia pilgrims at Al Murtaza Hotel, Koh-e- Taftan on the Quetta- Zahidan Road, whom are you going to attack in reprisal?

What we are saying is that we are incapable of dealing with the situation because of India! I can understand such a statement from DG Rangers and / or other heads of security agencies who are trying to cover their failure as this was without doubt a massive security failure; but from a rational thinking individual, this is simply childish.

Attack on Mushharraf, PNS Mehran & PAF Kamra was planned by an ex Air force guy. Without doubt TTP has infiltrated the police, Army, Air force and the Navy. Jailbreaks at DI Khan & Bannu must have inside support from the Jail service. Truth of the matter is that a section of the society; may be as much as 10% sympathise with Taliban way of imposing their ideology by brute force. These people provide safe houses; arrange transportation and intelligence to terrorists. They have no love for Pakistan but looking for an ill-conceived 7th Century utopia.

On the other hand, majority of the police consist of those hired and promoted thru political party connections Besides, half the police is always busy on protocol duties any way thus totally incapable of maintaining law & order or providing security to the general public.

Way to fight is to put our house in order first and eliminate root cause by changing the people mind-set. Situation will never improve if we simply shrug our shoulders and just blame the foreign hand for our security lapses.

I have no idea whether Indian or CIA or Mossad or any other agency was behind it and we should do all to eliminate foreign agents from our midst. There should also be retribution against the people who brazenly admit they have done this.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Falcon

bulbula said:


> Think logically, hindus are weak, short, ugly creatures typical traits of inbreeding. Looks like 99,99% of them inbreeds. In Pakistan there is famous pharase, hindu is born in gutter, die in gutter while cleaning it. Your brothers from Ganga still clean our gutter to this day.


Please don't stoop to his level. Let him bark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CENTCOM

First and foremost, our heart and prayers go out to those who lost their lives in this heinous act of terror. It is only safe to say that the threat of terrorism continues to loom over the nation, and the terrorists remain focused on sending the country into chaos and frenzy. These acts of terror signify the importance of staying unified against those who are working against our peace objectives in the region. We commend the Pakistani authorities on fearlessly countering this attack on the airport. They showed great courage and bravery in taking back the control of the situation. We have always emphasized Pakistan’s importance in the region, and it is our wish and desire to see peace prevail throughout the nation. We will continue to work closely with the government of Pakistan, and remain confident of succeeding in our peace objectives in the region through shared cooperation.

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Manmohan said:


> Royal Madarassa School of Inbreds?



Look at your ugly self, only possible by inbreeding with your own ugly kind. Thats why hindu is born weak and short, perfect candidate for cleaning gutter.


----------



## user1

The presence of Indian medicine and weapons could be a *misdirection*. Just like after 9/11 there were some *Israelis *found *dancing* and rejoicing a few blocks further from ground zero. They were arrested by NY police but released upon pressure from 'above'. That was just one of the misdirection created, among many, for people to ponder about who did 9/11; just like the wiring of *$100,000 from ISI chief *General Mahmud Ahmed to 9/11 Highjacker Muhammad Atta. This news was never followed by any journalists; because Pakistanis, being found themselves cornered, assented to the demands of Americans. 

The medication they are showing on ARY News is *Doxorubicin *which is an anti-cancer medicine and not the 'Factor VIII' of the blood clotting cascade.

The presence of *Uzbek terrorists* is also a more likely indicator of US involvement. Just after 9/11 (and probably before it) US had recruited thousands of Uzbeks which were taken to US; they were most likely trained and subjected to *mind-altering drugs*; the kinds they give to their own JSOC operatives.

But, this is also true, that Indians would not let a single opportunity to harm Pakistan slip away. They could be actively involved in that attack too!


----------



## sulaman

According to media and ISPR there is no damage to Air planes. than wot is this :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Manmohan said:


> Muslims killing Muslims. Best thing to ever happen.
> 
> Where is my popcorn?



You seems to be in a suicide mission as well......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Another bad day it was for Pakistan.

The objectives TTP achieved or wanted to achieved..
1. A high-profile attack, so they can organize their shattering alliance.
2. To create an impression with in Pakistan and abroad that they are a force to recon with, have the capability to strike where ever they like. Recent military strikes have not done much harm to their terror structure.
3. By hitting Karachi airport, they have succeeded in portraying Pakistan as the most dangerous country in the world.
4. They failed to hit some high value assets like some foreign airline Plane, which would have caused many airlines to cancel Pakistan as their destination.
5. They failed to take hostages of any local or foreigner passenger.

Something i noticed were:
1. They like Peshawar airport attack utilized their foreign alliances like Uzbik or Tajik militants. What that show is their main fighting body (experience & trained hardcore) is either destroyed or they want to save that for last stand.
2. The terrorists killed were not that experienced or well trained as were in previous high profile attacks of 2008-2011.

What Indians here are saying is utter lie. It cant be that such attacks of sophistication has not got backing of a major enemy country. If you look at the kind of political and diplomatic benefits Indians gain from such incident, a person with average IQ could understand that somewhere Indian Intelligence is involved in terror activities against Pakistan.

Its our Pakistani nation collective conscious that needs to awake, identify our enemy and hit him hard. (once and for all)
Our political and military leadership have to decide that enough is enough. Hit the terrorism with full force. Take it to international level. We have to raise the mercury high enough to make them feel that we want business.

What if a Pakistan national is killed by Uzbik or Tajik security forces? Can we imagine the kind of roar that would have taken place? So why cant we highlight that what the hell the national of these countries are doing on our soil.

Enough is enough. We have to decide that we want to die like a lion or live like a jackal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Manmohan said:


> Ask veena malik who cleaned every hindu d*** with her tongue.
> 
> I am 184cm tall much taller than an average inbred Pakistani.
> 
> You pakistanis were low-caste people who used to clean our toilets.



On internet you can be 200cm tall, but we all know your ugly kind. When evr we needed somene to d the dirty work, your kind was hired from ganga land. They still clean our gutter to thus day. And look just like you.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
 1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

sulaman said:


> According to media and ISPR there is no damage to Air planes. than wot is this :/


bhai fake hai kal ka nai hai 2 3 saal purana hai


----------



## Menace2Society

Manmohan said:


> How do you know about Indian penises? Daal main kuch kala hai.
> 
> No wonder you don't allow females in Masjids. You like man on man action taliban style.
> 
> Fcking Bachebaaz Muslim faggot



This is how.

BBC News - Condoms 'too big' for Indian men


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Manmohan said:


> Abe chutye my family has a dairy business. Used to drink litters of milk.
> 
> Unlike in Pakistan where you drink adulterated semen powder milk.



Beta thank you lucky stars we didnt import one of your ancestor to clean gutter in Pakistan. To this day all they do is clean gutter, can't think byoend that. Typical hindus.


----------



## nair

@Manmohan @bulbula @Menace2Society Your posts has been reported for trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Manmohan said:


> Do you prefer camel piss? 80% of Pakistanis marry their cousins. Inbreeding has damaged your mental abilities.
> 
> TTP is a Raw-funded Hindu terrorist organization which wants to implement Sharia in Islamic Republic of Pakistan.
> 
> Makes Sense!



Lolz ... some crack head you are! I know a lot of Indians and the way you guys generally counter argue is beyond the realms of stupidity.

Implementation of Shariah is all facade. The world saw what the TTP's so called Shariah was in Swat. Thanks for admitting that TTP is Raw funded, and let me add Raw trained as well.


----------



## Menace2Society

nair said:


> @Manmohan @bulbula @Menace2Society Your posts has been reported for trolling



Manmohan started it and I kindly finished it. Please control trollers.


----------



## user1

sulaman said:


> According to media and ISPR there is no damage to Air planes. than wot is this :/



This looks like a live satellite image; where did you get this one from? Are there any live satellite feeds available for public consumption?


----------



## nair

user1 said:


> This looks like a live satellite image; where did you get this one from? *Are there any live satellite feeds available for public consumption?*



You think it is possible???? especially when there is a terrorist attack was happening.....(or post attack)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

nair said:


> You think it is possible???? especially when there is a terrorist attack was happening.....(or post attack)



I was questioning the validity of the photo; that is why a ? at the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

user1 said:


> I was questioning the validity of the photo; that is why a ? at the end!



It could be from a UAV also ( i havent seen the pic clearly)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Marshmallow said:


> are you currently serving in our military? ....if you dont me asking...


retired "hurt" 20 years ago. 
the hurt was not mental, psychological or butt 
neither through hostile attack
but an accident, an unfortunate fall while in service that left an oblique fracture on my calf bone, the military doctors did put me together again but I was permanently category C and not good for active duty. so I gave it up and continued with my studies and became a full time civilian.

I do regular runs for 30 mins to an Hour. wanna run with me sometime young man?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## user1

nair said:


> It could be from a UAV also ( i havent seen the pic clearly)



The google photo search did not bring up any similar photos! If it was from a UAV or a spy aircraft even then it was too quick to be posted considering the official stance that no airplane was destroyed in the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Hey I think this thread should be closed now but we need to discuss related issues


----------



## JonAsad

sulaman said:


> According to media and ISPR there is no damage to Air planes. than wot is this :/





user1 said:


> This looks like a live satellite image; where did you get this one from? Are there any live satellite feeds available for public consumption?



answered before-



Rashid Mahmood said:


> This an old picture. Google maps does not show latest imagery.
> Check the time line on this picture in the red circle on the top left.
> 
> View attachment 34445


----------



## ghoul

The thing is that the US, or I should say the new world order, dug Pakistan into deep shit before leaving. They intentionally handed over Kunar to Al-Qaeda, so that the war continues on for many more years. Their whole intention was to create an Iraq like situation in Afghanistan and Pakistan after withdrawal. They'll simply say "not our problem, fox your own" once they leave.

The only option Pakistan has left is to develop its own drones, or bomb bases in Nuristan and face the international pressure. Also the purpose of this attack was to economically damage Pakistan. It is quite evident now that these terrorists have sold their souls to the devil.


----------



## Menace2Society

haj9211 said:


> ar to Al-Qaeda, so that the war continues on for many more years. Their whole intention was to create an Iraq like situation in Afghanistan and Pakistan after withdrawal. They'll simply say "not our problem, fox your own" once they leave.
> The only option Pakistan has left is to develop its own drones, or bomb bases in Nuristan and face the international pressure. Also the purpose of this attack was to economically damage Pakistan. It is quite evident now that these terrorists have sold their souls to the devil.





haj9211 said:


> The thing is that the US, or I should say the new world order, dug Pakistan into deep shit before leaving. They intentionally handed over Kunar to Al-Qaeda, so that the war continues on for many more years. Their whole intention was to create an Iraq like situation in Afghanistan and Pakistan after withdrawal. They'll simply say "not our problem, fox your own" once they leave.
> 
> The only option Pakistan has left is to develop its own drones, or bomb bases in Nuristan and face the international pressure. Also the purpose of this attack was to economically damage Pakistan. It is quite evident now that these terrorists have sold their souls to the devil.



Not true. They are in Kunar and Nooristan because they have access to a safe haven in N and S Waziristan.

NATO pushed them out and they fled into Pakistan.

This is our fault for not taking steps to secure the border after NATO invasion. This could have all been avoided had we listened to NATO and deployed troops on border to avoid spill over. Its not a trap, its common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

nair said:


> You seems to be in a suicide mission as well......




Frankly Pakistanis were asking for it. 

It is nth post with same garbage and third post by same poster @Manmohan replied to. Pakistani cowards here freely abuse Hindus and hide behind back of friendly moderation team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

qamar1990 said:


> there will never be shariah in pakistan mr.
> people like you and these terrorists have made us so numb after this fighting. the only thing we want is to finish you people off.
> i just hope we get those russian gunships so we can do a big operation and inshallah kill 10,000-20,000 more of mujahideens.


Right......don't allow these scumbags on your soil anymore...i back your words.


----------



## Jayanta

An unfortunate incident of terrorism has been turned into a troll fest. Firstly, sorry for the loss of innocent lives...hope they rest in peace. Secondly people jumping to conclusions should use their brain (if they have one). Indian medicine and weapons found with militants doesn't prove anything. India is the largest producer of generic drugs and finding one with somebody is nothing big...however the weapons is of concern as in India weapon sell is regulated. What was the make, model and country of origin of other weapons...I can bet there must be at least one China made AK and grenade...does it mean they were involved too. Furthermore where was the mobile those guys used manufactured...what about the clothes and shoes they were wearing....Now people saying the weapons had Modi's name on them in Sanskrit is something utterly imaginative.....I mean how many people in India speaks Sanskrit...a handful. Nobody in their right mind would write his/her name on weapons meant to be used for a covert op or terrorist activity. When evidence is such easy there must be something fishy.....
Now that TeTPak has claimed responsibility ..... it would mean somebody is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Menace2Society said:


> Manmohan started it and I kindly finished it. Please control trollers.




Probably, you deliberately overlooked this post which started it




Verve said:


> And I saw a lot of cow piss drinkers when I visited India. And I knew a 14yrs old Indian Military Attache's son who used to claim that he flew Migs and what not. I see a very close relative of these two kinds.



But then you are a Pakistani. Hypocrisy is expected of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Jayanta said:


> An unfortunate incident of terrorism has been turned into a troll fest. Firstly, sorry for the loss of innocent lives...hope they rest in peace. Secondly people jumping to conclusions should use their brain (if they have one). Indian medicine and weapons found with militants doesn't prove anything. India is the largest producer of generic drugs and finding one with somebody is nothing big...however the weapons is of concern as in India weapon sell is regulated. Now people saying the weapons had Modi's name on them in Sanskrit is something utterly imaginative.....I mean how many people in India speaks Sanskrit...a handful. Nobody in their right mind would write his/her name on weapons meant to be used for a covert op or terrorist activity. When evidence is such easy there must be something fishy.....
> Now that TeTPak has claimed responsibility ..... it would mean somebody is wrong.



If only Indian reaction over Mumbai attack was the same.

Unfortunately TTP have Indian handlers in Afghanistan and is funded and planned by yours truly.


----------



## xenon54 out

RIP to the deceased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Menace2Society said:


> Not true. They are in Kunar and Nooristan because they have access to a safe haven in N and S Waziristan.
> 
> NATO pushed them out and they fled into Pakistan.
> 
> This is our fault for not taking steps to secure the border after NATO invasion. This could have all been avoided had we listened to NATO and deployed troops on border to avoid spill over. Its not a trap, its common sense.



Kunar and Nuristan border Bajaur and Dir. Waziristan is pretty far away. Nato vacated all their posts just before the Swat operation. Pakistan even protested that whenever Pakistan launches an operation, they vacate their posts along the border of operation area. 

And back then, Pakistan was just too confused. The military had no counter terror training. Almost everyone in Pakistan had sympathies with the Taliban. And till 2009-2010, majority of Pakhtuns of Pakistan supported them against the Pakistan army.


----------



## Jayanta

Menace2Society said:


> If only Indian reaction over Mumbai attack was the same.
> 
> Unfortunately TTP have Indian handlers in Afghanistan and is funded and planned by yours truly.



We had one Pakistani named Azmal Kasab....caught alive...with audio tapes provided. Names of people involved ... fact that Kasab was Pakistani was also proved...no doubt one very intelligent Pakistani analyst claimed Kasab to be Amar Singh and the guy killed with him to be Heera Lal. We aren't saying this incident was your own creation....like the so called conspiracy theorist claimed Mumabi (26/11) to be. It's an internal mess you have created....deal with it...denial and blaming everything on India will not help.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Munir

I just had contact with a reliable source. The plane that is dis-assmebled is a very well known story. During Zardari it was sold illegal to the sister of Zardari. She used the plane to scrap it and earn lots of cash by selling the aluminum. There are even some articles published...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

And btw another thing to add. The plans to attack airports have been known since a long time. Like last year, terrorists tried to attack Islamabad airport, but abandoned their plan as quickly as possible when their bluff was caught. They were in police uniform. Since no casualty or firing happened, the sensationalist media didn't report the event to much. This attack was a result of gross incompetence. Airport securities should have been increased across all the 5 major cities after that incident. 

Also this event should be Pakistan's 911. Now Pakistan should carry out non stop artillery shelling of Kunar and Nooristan.


----------



## khanboy007

Munir said:


> I just had contact with a reliable source. The plane that is dis-assmebled is a very well known story. During Zardari it was sold illegal to the sister of Zardari. She used the plane to scrap it and earn lots of cash by selling the aluminum. There are even some articles published...



i assume its a 747


----------



## JayAtl

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Another bad day it was for Pakistan.
> 
> The objectives TTP achieved or wanted to achieved..
> 1. A high-profile attack, so they can organize their shattering alliance.
> 2. To create an impression with in Pakistan and abroad that they are a force to recon with, have the capability to strike where ever they like. Recent military strikes have not done much harm to their terror structure.
> 3. By hitting Karachi airport, they have succeeded in portraying Pakistan as the most dangerous country in the world.
> 4. They failed to hit some high value assets like some foreign airline Plane, which would have caused many airlines to cancel Pakistan as their destination.
> 5. They failed to take hostages of any local or foreigner passenger.
> 
> Something i noticed were:
> 1. They like Peshawar airport attack utilized their foreign alliances like Uzbik or Tajik militants. What that show is their main fighting body (experience & trained hardcore) is either destroyed or they want to save that for last stand.
> 2. The terrorists killed were not that experienced or well trained as were in previous high profile attacks of 2008-2011.
> 
> What Indians here are saying is utter lie. It cant be that such attacks of sophistication has not got backing of a major enemy country. If you look at the kind of political and diplomatic benefits Indians gain from such incident, a person with average IQ could understand that somewhere Indian Intelligence is involved in terror activities against Pakistan.
> 
> Its our Pakistani nation collective conscious that needs to awake, identify our enemy and hit him hard. (once and for all)
> Our political and military leadership have to decide that enough is enough. Hit the terrorism with full force. Take it to international level. We have to raise the mercury high enough to make them feel that we want business.
> 
> What if a Pakistan national is killed by Uzbik or Tajik security forces? Can we imagine the kind of roar that would have taken place? So why cant we highlight that what the hell the national of these countries are doing on our soil.
> 
> Enough is enough. We have to decide that we want to die like a lion or live like a jackal?



so basically... the way to tackle this is to blame india without any evidence. why are you so surprised that you get attacked by terrorists when you guys train them to do the very same in afghanistan and India?

these guys are asking for a sharia law and caliphate... last time I checked, hindu majority india were not exactly pals of such line of thinking.

with a need to constantly not face reality, I'll answer your last question- death like jackal is on the cards.

the whole world goes that pakistan is terrorist training , terrorists infested country... but the whole world is wrong. and everyone else to be blamed. talk about QUOTE: " a person with average IQ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majesticpankaj

what is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

WebMaster said:


> India needs to answer why their weapons are being used by the terrorists in Pakistan.
> 
> RAW should be made accountable!



If you can flood India with fake Indian currency what is stopping you from making fake made in India stamp???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Dazzler said:


> lol, prove it



Whats there to prove ? Use google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

WishLivePak said:


> Did you happen to read rest of my post? I was giving mere ezample. I'm not some ranger that i know precisely where terrorists were or have been.
> 
> If they were in hanger, it's partial open and partial closed space. Still dangerous as there coule be snipers etc.
> 
> Also, I think Pakistani army brought them in one closed space before killing them, maybe thatvwas hanger. No way terrorists will camp in hanger the entire time. And they'd like to get to civilians nonetheless.
> 
> Regardless, Pakistani army took 3 hours to get upper hand, mostly during night time.


Pak Army has not participated in the operation. Their role was just to isolate and protect two passenger jets ready for takeoff on the other side of airport. However they monitored it later but until that time, rangers and police commandos already cornered terrorists obv with the help of ASF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

NWO (New World Order to those Indians who do not know) have Indians doing exactly what they want. NATO have substantially reduced the foot soldiers on the ground and have told Indians to take control from hereon. Wars only benefit International Bankers who finance both sides. Now Modi (modern day Hitler) is in power, and just as Hitler was egged on and financed by International Bankers to start the war, Modi will do the same.

India want Kashmir issue to stay mute, for good that is ... it really is a shut the hell up call issue for Indians who cry and scream over less than 200 Mumbai dead but refuse to abide by a passed UN resolution commanding them to let Kashmiri population decide whether they want independence or join Pakistan. At the same time, they have murdered over a 100 thousand Kashmiris. Indians will answer one day for the Kashmiri genocide.

The hatred spewed here by Indians is reflected all over Indian media, and yet they say that we want peace with our neighbour. TTP and Indians are no different in their approach, really. Hypocrisy is a tool they love using. 

Same old by Indians ... keep barking!


----------



## JayAtl

my2cents said:


> If you can flood India with fake Indian currency what is stopping you from making fake made in India stamp???


@WebMaster and @my2cents - I believe the rumor about indian weapons was proved to be unsubstantiated and your pak govt has made no such claims


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475904540122685440

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## third eye

niaz said:


> I am sick of the blame game. Bombay is attacked and Indians blame Pakistan. Karachi is attacked and India is blamed.
> 
> It is immaterial who supplied the arms & ammunition and how did terrorist got hold of it. Attack was carried out by TTP who have openly admitted it. Instead of punishing the killers you are threatening to send some terrorists to kill Indian civilians?
> 
> When will Pakistani & Indians ever grow up? By blaming ‘Foreign hands’ we ignore our failure. Actual perpetrators were Uzbeks: are you going to attack Uzbekistan as well. A day earlier terrorists killed 23 Shia pilgrims at Al Murtaza Hotel, Koh-e- Taftan on the Quetta- Zahidan Road, whom are you going to attack in reprisal?
> 
> What we are saying is that we are incapable of dealing with the situation because of India! I can understand such a statement from DG Rangers and / or other heads of security agencies who are trying to cover their failure as this was without doubt a massive security failure; but from a rational thinking individual, this is simply childish.
> 
> Attack on Mushharraf, PNS Mehran & PAF Kamra was planned by an ex Air force guy. Without doubt TTP has infiltrated the police, Army, Air force and the Navy. Jailbreaks at DI Khan & Bannu must have inside support from the Jail service. Truth of the matter is that a section of the society; may be as much as 10% sympathise with Taliban way of imposing their ideology by brute force. These people provide safe houses; arrange transportation and intelligence to terrorists. They have no love for Pakistan but looking for an ill-conceived 7th Century utopia.
> 
> On the other hand, majority of the police consist of those hired and promoted thru political party connections Besides, half the police is always busy on protocol duties any way thus totally incapable of maintaining law & order or providing security to the general public.
> 
> Way to fight is to put our house in order first and eliminate root cause by changing the people mind-set. Situation will never improve if we simply shrug our shoulders and just blame the foreign hand for our security lapses.
> 
> I have no idea whether Indian or CIA or Mossad or any other agency was behind it and we should do all to eliminate foreign agents from our midst. There should also be retribution against the people who brazenly admit they have done this.



Posts like these makes one feel sanity still exits in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

RIP 
Civilians ..
Respect to Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

They were specially trained Auzbecks and carrying over 65 pound back packs. With guns with capability of grenades launcher. A normal soldier carry around 30 pounds.....................Who trained them and who is the handler inside Karachi ?????????????

Pakistan need to secure Afghan-Auzbeck border at any cost. Plus. Auzbeck and chechian using Baluchistan route to enter Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

majesticpankaj said:


> what is that ?



Looks like a Made in China grenade....now why isn't China blamed for the attack. One thing from personal experience...back in Assam a so-called small terrorist group (Dima Halam Daogah-we call them extortionist) attempted to kidnap my uncle and cousin, during the event one of the militant accidentally shot one of his mates...following which they panicked and shot my uncle and left in a hurry...leaving one dead militant and my injured uncle behind. Police recovered an Italian made 9mm and a Chinese made grenade from the dead guy. I have never heard Indian authority or Army pointing fingers at those countries for these findings. The arms market is filled with gun from around the world....guns from one corner of the world pops up in a rural part of India..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

JayAtl said:


> @WebMaster and @my2cents - I believe the rumor about indian weapons was proved to be unsubstantiated and your pak govt has made no such claims
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475904540122685440


Firstly who is this guy on twitter? secondly unfortunately cant deny the fact that many news agencies propagated it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bababhosundi

Jayanta said:


> Looks like a Made in China grenade....now why isn't China blamed for the attack


 

Lol I fully expect China to be nuk-bombed on this forum soon enough.

HIDE CHINESE!!!


----------



## Dubious

Jayanta said:


> Looks like a Made in China grenade....now why isn't China blamed for the attack. One thing from personal experience...back in Assam a so-called small terrorist group (Dima Halam Daogah-we call them extortionist) attempted to kidnap my uncle and cousin, during the event one of the militant accidentally shot one of his mates...following which they panicked and shot my uncle and left in a hurry...leaving one dead militant and my injured uncle behind. Police recovered an Italian made 9mm and a Chinese made grenade from the dead guy. I have never heard Indian authority or Army pointing fingers at those countries for these findings. The arms market is filled with gun from around the world....guns from one corner of the world pops up in a rural part of India..


Well Italy is not your neighbour nor has India got rising terrorism going on...so yes blames will come quick with stupid media reporting shit and Indians behaving equally crappy!


----------



## Hulk

Sheikh Rasheed views on Karachi Airport attack an…:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Akheilos said:


> good for them...at least they got to see an example ...


"good for them?" strange choice of words there bro....


Anyway, from what I hear a very similar attack was planned on Islamabad international but was foiled so Karachi should have been on alert as it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

majesticpankaj said:


> what is that ?



It can be fragment of ASF inventory , Talk about heavy weapon recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Abingdonboy said:


> "good for them?" strange choice of words there bro....
> 
> 
> Anyway, from what I hear a very similar attack was planned on Islamabad international but was foiled so Karachi should have been on alert as it was.


sorry my bad at my choice of words but in a way its always nice to update security at least now we know where ours lag..though situation is under control thank heavens to the brave men who took control and made the airport operational in couple of really tense hours


----------



## Abingdonboy

niaz said:


> I am sick of the blame game. Bombay is attacked and Indians blame Pakistan. Karachi is attacked and India is blamed.


I'm sorry, but I am sick of the parallels being drawn between 26/11 and this and by extension India and Pakistan. 26/11 is an entirely separate case where ti has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt the perpetrators were Pakistani, were trained in Paksitan, launched from Paksitan and were controlled from Pakistan. Of course I don't expect many Pakistanis to accept this but the world does (even your own govt) and that is good enough for me.

You can't compare India being the victim of terror to Pakistan being the main hub/exporter of terror. It was an ACTIVE policy by your establishment to create and nurture unconventional forces to bleed India dry, whether this is still the case is another argument. India has never had this sort of terror infrastructure in place to use against Pakistan, I'm not even going to claim this is because India is the more morally superior nation but mostly because India has the clear conventional military edge that it doesn't need to seek to undermine Pakistan like this.


Anyway the jump that was made in India even during the 26/11 event to claim Pakistan as the likely culprit is perfectly logical as there is precedent- 1993 bomb blasts, 2001 Parliament attacks, Pak involvement to this day in sending terrorists into India through Kashmir and even ISI support for the Khalistan movement in the 80s. Yes, I see a lot of Pakistani members like to claim an Indian hand in Balouchastan but there is zero credible evidence for this. As such it is a perfectly fair assumption to have made during the audacious 26/11 attacks had a Paksitani hand in them and this was proven to be 100% true. I'm not going to say every single act of terror in India is the result of a Pakistani hand, most of the smaller acts of terror are homegrown and this most security agencies in India will freely admit. But even during and after Mehran and Kamra an Indian hand (foreign but this was often implied to be India) was speculated by many Pakistanis but this has never even remotely been proven or taken up at a govt level. if there was any truth to it the GoP would surely have asked for the wrongdoers in India to be prosecuted like the senior leadership in India has constantly asked the Paksitani side to do on the accused in 26/11. In no act of terror in Pakistan has the preverbal smoking gun been found to hint at Indian involvement but in almost every large scale act of terror in India there has been proof of Pakistani involvement.

I and the world need proof. If you ask the Head of RAW or the COAS they will give you a detailed map of Paksitani terror camps aimed at India ( I think the last count was 42) in "Azad" Kashmir, ask any Paksitani to do the same and they'll say "something something Afghanistan, consulates blah blah blah"

The simple fact is that the homegrown terror groups in India don't have the capacity to launch a large-scale attack in India but the same is not true for the home-grown elements in Pakistani who DO have the capacity to commit such large scale attacks in Pakistani and have proven this again and again- Mehran, Kamra, KIA, GHQ, Red Mosque etc


The fallacy that many Pakistanis hold is that India is just like Pakistan in every way and its tactics and thus that because they have a hand in terror in India the reverse must be true also. But India is a very different country than Pakistan and in India there Military and Intel agencies don't have a free hand and are 100% subservient to the civilian leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kenyannoobie

You do realise like every other terrorist atrocity this is a false flag by the usual suspects (mis)using their standard dupes and throwaways?? Question is why now? What's happening in Pakistan that justifies this attack?


----------



## Abingdonboy

JayAtl said:


> @WebMaster and @my2cents - I believe the rumor about indian weapons was proved to be unsubstantiated and your pak govt has made no such claims
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475904540122685440


I guess India controls the GoP then too? That's the logical explanation, right??


Or maybe- just maybe it was one over eager senior officer of the Rangers running his mouth after having found drugs produced by the largest generic drug manufacturer on the planet? Maybe, like every other act of terror in Pakistan, this was a home-grown attack which is far more concerning for Paksitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry, but I am sick of the parallels being drawn between 26/11 and this and by extension India and Pakistan. 26/11 is an entirely separate case where ti has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt the perpetrators were Pakistani, were trained in Paksitan, launched from Paksitan and were controlled from Pakistan. Of course I don't expect many Pakistanis to accept this but the world does (even your own govt) and that is good enough for me.
> 
> You can't compare India being the victim of terror to Pakistan being the main hub/exporter of terror. It was an ACTIVE policy by your establishment to create and nurture unconventional forces to bleed India dry, whether this is still the case is another argument. India has never had this sort of terror infrastructure in place to use against Pakistan, I'm not even going to claim this is because India is the more morally superior nation but mostly because India has the clear conventional military edge that it doesn't need to seek to undermine Pakistan like this.
> 
> 
> Anyway the jump that was made in India even during the 26/11 event to claim Pakistan as the likely culprit is perfectly logical as there is precedent- 1993 bomb blasts, 2001 Parliament attacks, Pak involvement to this day in sending terrorists into India through Kashmir and even ISI support for the Khalistan movement in the 80s. Yes, I see a lot of Pakistani members like to claim an Indian hand in Balouchastan but there is zero credible evidence for this. As such it is a perfectly fair assumption to have made during the audacious 26/11 attacks had a Paksitani hand in them and this was proven to be 100% true. I'm not going to say every single act of terror in India is the result of a Pakistani hand, most of the smaller acts of terror are homegrown and this most security agencies in India will freely admit. But even during and after Mehran and Kamra an Indian (foreign but this was often implied to be India) was speculated by many Pakistanis but this has never even remotely been proven or taken up at a govt level. if there was any truth to it the GoP would surely have asked for the wrongdoers in India to be prosecuted like the senior leadership in India has constantly asked the Paksitani side to do on the accused in 26/11. In no act of terror in Pakistan has the preverbal smoking gun been found to hint at Indian involvement but in almost every large scale act of terror in India there has been proof of Pakistani involvement.
> 
> I and the world need proof. If you as the Head of RAW or the COAS they will give you a detailed map of Paksitani terror camps aimed at India ( I think the last count was 42) in "Azad" Kashmir, ask any Paksitani to do the same and they'll say "something something Afghanistan, consulates blah blah blah"
> 
> The simple fact is that the homegrown terror groups in India don't have the capacity to launch a large-scale attack in India but the same is not true for the home-grown elements in Pakistani who DO have the capacity to commit such large scale attacks in Pakistani and have proven this again and again- Mehran, Kamra, KIA, GHQ, Red Mosque etc
> 
> 
> The fallacy that many Pakistanis hold is that India is just like Pakistan in every way and its tactics and thus that because they have a hand in terror in India the reverse must be true also. But India is a very different country than Pakistan and in India there Military and Intel agencies don't have a free hand and are 100% subservient to the civilian leadership.


proven by whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

JayAtl said:


> so basically... the way to tackle this is to blame india without any evidence. why are you so surprised that you get attacked by terrorists when you guys train them to do the very same in afghanistan and India?
> 
> these guys are asking for a sharia law and caliphate... last time I checked, hindu majority india were not exactly pals of such line of thinking.
> 
> with a need to constantly not face reality, I'll answer your last question- death like jackal is on the cards.
> 
> the whole world goes that pakistan is terrorist training , terrorists infested country... but the whole world is wrong. and everyone else to be blamed. talk about QUOTE: " a person with average IQ"


You dont know a dime about what history is?
For start up, it was all USA and Europeans who bring in Jihad in Afghanistan. At that time go watch Hollywood glorifying these Mujaheddin. For start-up go watch "Beast of War" or the "The Living Daylights"

Once Soviets were defeated they left all the mess, which includes 3.5 million refugees for Pakistan. You dont know a shit what Pakistan has faced in last 4 decades. And Mr. We are not dumb as you like to think us, dont we know what terrorism you did in East Pakistan? Dont we know how you created Mukti Bahini? The False Flag operation of Ganga Airline?

Kindly Zip up..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

HAIDER said:


> They were specially trained Auzbecks and carrying over 65 pound back packs. With guns with capability of grenades launcher. A normal soldier carry around 30 pounds.....................Who trained them and who is the handler inside Karachi ?????????????
> 
> Pakistan need to secure Afghan-Auzbeck border at any cost. Plus. Auzbeck and chechian using Baluchistan route to enter Pakistan.


You are talking about handler, they can't even find the hiace that dropped them of on Fokker gate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

7 People are stuck inside Cold Storage at Karachi airport but no one there ready to help those people dying inside live on express news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Akheilos said:


> proven by whom?


Themselves of course! Who else believes their lies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Akheilos said:


> proven by whom?


What are you specifically referencing bro?


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> 7 People are stuck inside Cold Storage at Karachi airport but no one there ready to help those people dying inside live on express news


WTH! How did the army and all forget to check that?
And why the hell is the stupid tv crew only airing it instead of calling for help?



Abingdonboy said:


> ti has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt the perpetrators were Pakistani, were trained in Paksitan, launched from Paksitan and were controlled from Pakistan. Of course I don't expect many Pakistanis to accept this but the world does (even your own govt) and that is good enough for me.


So the world involves Only your govt?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abu Nasar said:


> Themselves of course! *Who else believes their lies*?


Hmm, Saudia Arabia (handed over one of the masterminds to India), the US (bounty on LeT chief ), the UN (LeT added to list of terror groups) and pretty much everyone but your nation. Even "big brother" China is wise to your games:

China blames terror camps in Pakistan as 20 killed in for Xinjiang violence - The Times of India


But oh well, this is all lies, right? The world is with Pakistan aren't they? The world doesn't consistently refer to you as the biggest threat to global security do they? It's all just some evil Hindu/Jew/RAW/Mossad conspiracy.


Akheilos said:


> So the world involves Only your govt?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> WTH! How did the army and all forget to check that?
> 
> 
> So the world involves Only your govt?
> 
> And why the hell is the stupid tv crew only airing it instead of calling for help?



fire is not properly extinguished relatives of those 7 people are protesting but no fire brigade no ambulances are on scene weseem akhter is busy on the phone calling to i don't know whom neither he's facing media.... they are protesting from 3 pm no one is hearing them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Irfan Baloch said:


> retired "hurt" 20 years ago.
> the hurt was not mental, psychological or butt
> neither through hostile attack
> but an accident, an unfortunate fall while in service that left an oblique fracture on my calf bone, the military doctors did put me together again but I was permanently category C and not good for active duty. so I gave it up and continued with my studies and became a full time civilian.
> 
> I do regular runs for 30 mins to an Hour. wanna run with me sometime young man?


*Respect*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Akheilos said:


> Firstly who is this guy on twitter? secondly unfortunately cant deny the fact that many news agencies propagated it



many news agencies said there was no Osama in pak too... your reputable ones are not saying so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmm, Saudia Arabia (handed over one of the masterminds to India), the US (bounty on LeT chief ), the UN (LeT added to list of terror groups) and pretty much everyone but your nation. Even "big brother" China is wise to your games:
> 
> China blames terror camps in Pakistan as 20 killed in for Xinjiang violence - The Times of India
> 
> 
> But oh well, this is all lies, right? The world is with Pakistan aren't they? The world doesn't consistently refer to you as the biggest threat to global security do they? It's all just some evil Hindu/Jew/RAW/Mossad conspiracy.


1) LeT is also declared a terrorist organization in Pakistan...before accusing get the basic facts right! 

2) TOI is the same BS site that just last night was reporting tweets of Lucknow people who went from GEO news talking about A to tweets talking about B as though its a fact! 

3) I never brought in Hindu nor Jew nor RAW nor Mossad....thats your mentality talking

4) Yes world points fingers here without realizing who created this monsters to fight their cold war and forgot to neutralize them!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayAtl

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> You dont know a dime about what history is?
> For start up, it was all USA and Europeans who bring in Jihad in Afghanistan. At that time go watch Hollywood glorifying these Mujaheddin. For start-up go watch "Beast of War" or the "The Living Daylights"
> 
> Once Soviets were defeated they left all the mess, which includes 3.5 million refugees for Pakistan. You dont know a shit what Pakistan has faced in last 4 decades. And Mr. We are not dumb as you like to think us, dont we know what terrorism you did in East Pakistan? Dont we know how you created Mukti Bahini? The False Flag operation of Ganga Airline?
> 
> Kindly Zip up..



hows that explanation working for you and pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

JayAtl said:


> many news agencies said there was no Osama in pak too... your reputable ones are not saying so...


The very same news agency did we want shut down but Indians cried it a river


----------



## Muhammad Omar

7 people are struck no one to help PPP members not attending phones


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> fire is not properly extinguished relatives of those 7 people are protesting but no fire brigade no ambulances are on scene weseem akhter is busy on the phone calling to i don't know whom neither he's facing media.... they are protesting from 3 pm no one is hearing them


WTH? since 3pm? werent security forces there even at that time?



Muhammad Omar said:


> 7 people are struck no one to help PPP members not attending phones
> 
> View attachment 34524


aur do kameenoun ko vote! kameenay will always be kameenay!


----------



## JayAtl

Akheilos said:


> The very same news agency did we want shut down but Indians cried it a river



you need to have a coherent argument for once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> WTH? since 3pm? werent security forces there even at that time?



they are on Jinnah terminal but not on Cargo terminal's cold storage


----------



## Kataria

@Abingdonboy pls ignore this akheilos character. You can't reason with his kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

JayAtl said:


> you need to have a coherent argument for once


well, if you are going to dig at news agencies well at least have the balls to admit the fact of how Indians were all against the shut down of false news spreading agency in Pakistan? Yup the very false news spreader which you want to quote when it suits you about Osama....why the double face? You blame the agency about Osama not being there but when we say its telling lies close it....you guys cry tears?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> WTH? since 3pm? werent security forces there even at that time?
> 
> 
> aur do kameenoun ko vote! kameenay will always be kameenay!



now they are taking some action Malik Riaz called that machinery is on it's way administrator of Karachi now respond when Shahzeb of Express News called them but PPP members are still not receiving calls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Kataria said:


> @Abingdonboy pls ignore this akheilos character. You can't reason with his kind.


Yea anyone who cant prove their case lands with this statement ...May I remind you ...the thread is about Karachi not about India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

So, let's focus on how to improve the security something missing in this Karachi airport backyard and old terminals. 

Bring more full investigation in full hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

JayAtl said:


> hows that explanation working for you and pakistan?


We dont need to explain. And an Indian would be the last one we like to explain. We know how much problems your agencies have created for our country in the past. We know how you are supporting Terror in Balochistan. We know how you are involved in Karachi disruptions. We know what you are upto by inciting Shia-Sunni violence. We know how and when ever we release your agents from jail, how on reaching India they start telling the truth. 
What you have done in East Pakistan is all in Black & White now.
You cant deny that your Army Chief admitted that yes we have been running secret missions against Pakistan.
And for your record, this is the same Al-Qaeeda and Wahabi militants who are waging a war in Syria against Assad government. And are duly supported by USA and Israel. 2 of your best buddies. Would you like to shed some light on it?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rescue members are saying that we don't have proper equipment to go inside to help the people stuck inside cause the water on the floor mixed with chemical which burned the feet of the people who are trying to get them inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> We dont need to explain. And an Indian would be the last one we like to explain. We know how much problems your agencies have created for our country in the past. We know how you are supporting Terror in Balochistan. We know how you are involved in Karachi disruptions. We know what you are upto by inciting Shia-Sunni violence. We know how and when ever we release your agents from jail, how on reaching India they start telling the truth.
> What you have done in East Pakistan is all in Black & White now.
> You cant deny that your Army Chief admitted that yes we have been running secret missions against Pakistan.
> And for your record, this is the same Al-Qaeeda and Wahabi militants who are waging a war in Syria against Assad government. And are duly supported by USA and Israel. 2 of your best buddies. Would you like to shed some light on it?



so basically once again, instead of seeing clear and working towards getting pakistan back in track... it is easier to live the world of fantasy and blame others. Btw your post made it sound like India owns you... short of saying they control your minds that was amusing list to read....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Akheilos said:


> 4) Yes world points fingers here without realizing who created this monsters to fight their cold war and forgot to neutralize them!


Well you've hit the nail on the head there. The same enemies who attack your civilians attack Indian civilians but no doubt about it there is still an active hand in the latter by either serving or retired PA/ISI officials. 


As for LeT being banned, ever heard of Jumaat-Ud-Dawa? They're operating openly in Pakistan and Hafiz Saed is free and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry, but I am sick of the parallels being drawn between 26/11 and this and by extension India and Pakistan. 26/11 is an entirely separate case where ti has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt the perpetrators were Pakistani, were trained in Paksitan, launched from Paksitan and were controlled from Pakistan. Of course I don't expect many Pakistanis to accept this but the world does (even your own govt) and that is good enough for me.
> 
> You can't compare India being the victim of terror to Pakistan being the main hub/exporter of terror. It was an ACTIVE policy by your establishment to create and nurture unconventional forces to bleed India dry, whether this is still the case is another argument. India has never had this sort of terror infrastructure in place to use against Pakistan, I'm not even going to claim this is because India is the more morally superior nation but mostly because India has the clear conventional military edge that it doesn't need to seek to undermine Pakistan like this.
> 
> 
> Anyway the jump that was made in India even during the 26/11 event to claim Pakistan as the likely culprit is perfectly logical as there is precedent- 1993 bomb blasts, 2001 Parliament attacks, Pak involvement to this day in sending terrorists into India through Kashmir and even ISI support for the Khalistan movement in the 80s. Yes, I see a lot of Pakistani members like to claim an Indian hand in Balouchastan but there is zero credible evidence for this. As such it is a perfectly fair assumption to have made during the audacious 26/11 attacks had a Paksitani hand in them and this was proven to be 100% true. I'm not going to say every single act of terror in India is the result of a Pakistani hand, most of the smaller acts of terror are homegrown and this most security agencies in India will freely admit. But even during and after Mehran and Kamra an Indian (foreign but this was often implied to be India) was speculated by many Pakistanis but this has never even remotely been proven or taken up at a govt level. if there was any truth to it the GoP would surely have asked for the wrongdoers in India to be prosecuted like the senior leadership in India has constantly asked the Paksitani side to do on the accused in 26/11. In no act of terror in Pakistan has the preverbal smoking gun been found to hint at Indian involvement but in almost every large scale act of terror in India there has been proof of Pakistani involvement.
> 
> I and the world need proof. If you as the Head of RAW or the COAS they will give you a detailed map of Paksitani terror camps aimed at India ( I think the last count was 42) in "Azad" Kashmir, ask any Paksitani to do the same and they'll say "something something Afghanistan, consulates blah blah blah"
> 
> The simple fact is that the homegrown terror groups in India don't have the capacity to launch a large-scale attack in India but the same is not true for the home-grown elements in Pakistani who DO have the capacity to commit such large scale attacks in Pakistani and have proven this again and again- Mehran, Kamra, KIA, GHQ, Red Mosque etc
> 
> 
> The fallacy that many Pakistanis hold is that India is just like Pakistan in every way and its tactics and thus that because they have a hand in terror in India the reverse must be true also. But India is a very different country than Pakistan and in India there Military and Intel agencies don't have a free hand and are 100% subservient to the civilian leadership.


One thing we want to add is Majority of Indian attacks from external source came from Pakistan (minus NE). The Mumbai attack was external from the word go and hence was not hard to know where it could have come from. The recorded communication made it easier for US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Akheilos said:


> well, if you are going to dig at news agencies well at least have the balls to admit the fact of how Indians were all against the shut down of false news spreading agency in Pakistan? Yup the very false news spreader which you want to quote when it suits you about Osama....why the double face? You blame the agency about Osama not being there but when we say its telling lies close it....you guys cry tears?



I need you to be coherent ... you are like a ADHD kid- all over the place. 

Has the claim about the weapons been officially substantiated?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Abingdonboy said:


> Well you've hit the nail on the head there. The same enemies who attack your civilians attack Indian civilians but no doubt about it there is still an active hand in the latter by either serving or retired PA/ISI officials.


 And what are your sources? Unless you trained under them...



Abingdonboy said:


> As for LeT being banned, ever heard of Jumaat-Ud-Dawa? They're operating openly in Pakistan and Hafiz Saed is free and well.


I dont even know who that is! Pakistan based Lashkar-e-Taiba (Let) currently known as Jamaat-ud-Dawa, or ‘Jud’,....its the same organization so how can 1 be called terrorist and other not? Make sense apparently your media feeds you similar shit as ours does! 

Keep India out of this thread! I dont want to be quoted about India ...I dont give a damn about it! People come to this thread to know about Karachi airport its not a tourism thread to promote India! 

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

now Prime Minister took action after calling him... No sign of Sindh Gov there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

JayAtl said:


> I need you to be coherent ... you are like a ADHD kid- all over the place.
> 
> Has the claim about the weapons been officially substantiated?


No...Hence I didnt post a thing about it except what news agencies had reported and I gave links for those who want to raise a finger to check it out themselves! 

As for the ADHD kid...is it coz my net and head works faster than you...! Plus ADHD is a spectrum everyone falls within it as everyone has some level of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Likely Nexus of India and Al Qaeda / TTP terrorists against Pakistan Airports and Innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> now Prime Minister took action after calling him... No sign of Sindh Gov there
> 
> View attachment 34526


They should just dissolve Sindh govt it failed thar and now this! its as useless as a snake without a spine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> now Prime Minister took action after calling him... No sign of Sindh Gov there
> 
> View attachment 34526


Sindh has a Gov ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayAtl

Akheilos said:


> No...Hence I didnt post a thing about it except what news agencies had reported and I gave links for those who want to raise a finger to check it out themselves!
> 
> As for the ADHD kid...is it coz my net and head works faster than you...! Plus ADHD is a spectrum everyone falls within it as everyone has some level of it!



working faster is not the same as ADHD... anyways- so you basically posting all the rumors that go around typically in these kind of situations. okedoki



RaptorRX707 said:


> Likely Nexus of India and Al Qaeda / TTP terrorists against Pakistan Airports and Innocent civilians.



don't forget CIA/ Mossad/MI6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nForce

RaptorRX707 said:


> Likely Nexus of India and Al Qaeda / TTP terrorists against Pakistan Airports and Innocent civilians.



India and al-qaeda ? along with Islamic extremists like TTP ?.. cmon now.. don't try to demean the quality of the thread..
Anyways..can anybody tell us about the reaction among the general public in Pakistan after this incident ? What are the losses ?


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Rescue members are saying that we don't have proper equipment to go inside to help the people stuck inside cause the water on the floor mixed with chemical which burned the feet of the people who are trying to get them inside
> 
> View attachment 34525


WTH? seriously? Koi nai hai expert is kaamoun mein? doesnt Sindh have any anti Chemical terror dept or something?



JayAtl said:


> working faster is not the same as ADHD... anyways- so you basically posting all the rumors that go around typically in these kind of situations. okedoki


No I am posting for all to see who picks what up from where....some forget to give sources...and also to read all the stories as I dont believe any one media and prefer reading a few to get to know the real story or at least get a jist of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

Water Car Engineer said:


> What Indian made weapons?? How does your rangers even know what to look for?



You can see the weapons in the picture.....clearly shown Indian made.................and not only weapons, security forces also find Injections from their stuff, which Indian Soldiers use who fight on front end........those injections are to stop bleeding if you get fire.............................

روزنامہ اُردو پوائنٹ، ایئرپورٹ پر حملہ آوروں کے سامان سے بھارتی فوج کے زیر استعمال انجیکشن برآمد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Yaar Karachi should get together and phor dalo us kambhakth government! Seriously! 
Thar famine was overlooked 
Tried to break the ruins of a historical site with sheer stupidity
Fire engine didnt have fuel so couldnt come to the airport ....but stupid bhuttha could make it in time but couldnt make sense by giving shitty statements to the press
Stupid media was exposing the whole operation with media like this enemies dont need to invest in radars!
And now this! 3pm uptil now and not a single competent person in sight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Ts couldnt reach passenger lounge, hijack or damage the aircrafts, minimum loss of life vis-a-vis quantum of attack. It's a testimony to the fact ASF didnt let Ts advance unopposed.


----------



## HAIDER

*Enlarge this picture to see the faces, all in ASF uniform and in pieces. 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarrar

Abu Nasar said:


> Sindh has a Gov ?



Lozzz. led by gadari & khusra bilo, we also get to see qaim ali the mummy at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

tarrar said:


> Lozzz. led by gadari & khusra bilo, we also get to see qaim ali the mummy at times.


He is not a MUMMY! Whats wrong with you? He was feron's chief adviser

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Any update on the cold storage case or did it go cold?


----------



## gslv mk3

Malik Usman said:


> You can see the weapons in the picture.....clearly shown Indian made...............



Can you guys stop bullshitting ? All I see is weapons that are *not manufactured in India*.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Nasar said:


> Sindh has a Gov ?



members of sindh gov calling and saying stop the drama 



Akheilos said:


> Any update on the cold storage case or did it go cold?



sindh gov members calling and saying stop the drama on media few ambulances and fire brigade is on the spot waiting for excavators to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> sindh gov members calling and saying stop the drama on media few ambulances and fire brigade is on the spot waiting for excavators to come


What drama? How about locking the whole Sindh ministry in that storage and then "drop" the key in the nearest drain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

HAIDER said:


>


Where are the pics of the WEAPONS with "made in India" on them? IF this was true then these weapons would have been paraded all over the media channels by now? And yet nothing of any substance has come out relating to WEAPONS from India, funny that.........

I will say it now and hold me to this. No evidence (pictures or otherwise) will come out of Indian WEAPONS being used in this attack, the only thing you'll ever get is the medicines having been made in India (the world's largest producer of generic medicine btw that are readily available in Pakistan)- which hasn't even been proven as of yet, and thus you have NOTHING to link India to this.


The sad thing was my initial response was genuine sadness for the victims in this but the BS allegations of Indian involvement have turned that into sheer anger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GORKHALI

Well its seems they succeeded to score 1.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

a


Akheilos said:


> What drama? How about locking the whole Sindh ministry in that storage and then "drop" the key in the nearest drain!


and just to make it more interesting, they should throw some tear gas in there as well 



Abingdonboy said:


> Where are the pics of the WEAPONS with "made in India" on them? IF this was true then these weapons would have been paraded all over the media channels by now? And yet nothing of any substance has come out relating to WEAPONS from India, funny that.........
> 
> I will say it now and hold me to this. No evidence (pictures or otherwise) will come out of Indian WEAPONS being used in this attack, the only thing you'll ever get is the medicines having been made in India (the world's largest producer of generic medicine btw that are readily available in Pakistan)- which hasn't even been proven as of yet, and thus you have NOTHING to link India to this.
> 
> 
> The sad thing was my initial response was genuine sadness for the victims in this but the BS allegations of Indian involvement have turned that into sheer anger.


Thats exactly how we felt after 26/11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> What drama? How about locking the whole Sindh ministry in that storage and then "drop" the key in the nearest drain!



2 people are now dead but people saying where are the bodies??? 5 still missing in cold storage....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

* Pervez Rashid sees foreign hand behind Karachi airport attack *

_ISLAMABAD: Condemning the terrorist attack at Karachi Airport which killed at least 20 people, Federal Information Minister Pervez Rashid said that the militants launched the attack to paralyze Pakistan.

He claimed those who planned and funded the attack didn’t belong to Pakistan. Paying tribute to armed forces at a press conference here on Monday, the minister said that terrorists will be dealt with the same fashion.

The minister said that the Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport had started functioning after being cleared of militants.

Pervez Rashid sees foreign hand behind Karachi airport attack | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> 2 people are now dead but people saying where are the bodies??? 5 still missing in cold storage....


----------



## GORKHALI

Well as usual just like SAAB ERIYEA incident,Pakistan never going to accept this.Still the best outcome is PA succeeded to keep TTP at bay before they hijack any planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

cb4 said:


> * Pervez Rashid sees foreign hand behind Karachi airport attack *
> 
> _ISLAMABAD: Condemning the terrorist attack at Karachi Airport which killed at least 20 people, Federal Information Minister Pervez Rashid said that the militants launched the attack to paralyze Pakistan.
> 
> He claimed those who planned and funded the attack didn’t belong to Pakistan. Paying tribute to armed forces at a press conference here on Monday, the minister said that terrorists will be dealt with the same fashion.
> 
> The minister said that the Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport had started functioning after being cleared of militants.
> 
> Pervez Rashid sees foreign hand behind Karachi airport attack | PAKISTAN - geo.tv_


Wow...GEO did it again how about we wait for a proper report instead of guessing shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

GreenFalcon said:


> Thats exactly how we felt after 26/11


26/11 is a separate case. Whether you want to believe it or not the evidence is there- intercepts between the terrorists and their handlers in Pakistan, testimonials from the surviving terrorist, testimonials from planners (David Headley), testimonials of 26/11 controllers now in Indian custody (Jundal), physical evidence (outboard motor serial number proving it was sold in Pakistan, satellite navigation devices showing the GPS waypoints from Karachi to Mumbai programmed in for e.g.) as for Indian involvement in this, Kamra, Meheran etc you have NOTHING to show an Indian hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFalcon

GORKHALI said:


> Well as usual just like SAAB ERIYEA incident,Pakistan never going to accept this.Still the best outcome is PA succeeded to keep TTP at bay before they hijack any planes.


SAAB Erieye was bothering someone else besides Taliban and we know who they are..



Abingdonboy said:


> 26/11 is a separate case. Whether you want to believe it or not the evidence is there- intercepts between the terrorists and their handlers in Pakistan, testimonials from the surviving terrorist, testimonials from planners (David Headley), testimonials of 26/11 controllers now in Indian custody (Jundal), physical evidence (outboard motor serial number proving it was sold in Pakistan, satellite navigation devices showing the GPS waypoints from Karachi to Mumbai programmed in for e.g.) as for Indian involvement in this, Kamra, Meheran etc you have NOTHING to show an Indian hand.


26/11 was never proved to be done by Pakistan, some of your own ministers even said that it was an Inside Job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

GreenFalcon said:


> SAAB Erieye was bothering someone else besides Taliban and we know they are..


Sure sure keep putting this out there- no one but your countrymen are paying attention.


----------



## Xeric

GORKHALI said:


> Well its seems they succeeded to score 1.


Sir genius, if you dont mind, would you please bother checking the date of imaginary at the bottom of the image?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

GreenFalcon said:


> 26/11 was never proved to be done by Pakistan


It has been, you've just not accepted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Cargo terminal and cold storage area...


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> 26/11 is a separate case. Whether you want to believe it or not the evidence is there- intercepts between the terrorists and their handlers in Pakistan, testimonials from the surviving terrorist, testimonials from planners (David Headley), testimonials of 26/11 controllers now in Indian custody (Jundal), physical evidence (outboard motor serial number proving it was sold in Pakistan, satellite navigation devices showing the GPS waypoints from Karachi to Mumbai programmed in for e.g.) as for Indian involvement in this, Kamra, Meheran etc you have NOTHING to show an Indian hand.


don't worry, we will come up with hard evidence soon, we do not like to make premature assumptions like others, otherwise what difference is among us and them....
Case is being investigated thoroughly, we have recovered sat phones and comms, that will tell us more after forensic analysis, this time, you guys are not getting away with it.....good thing is these guys are not uzbeks - which you guys should have prayed that they were......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abingdonboy said:


> It has been, you've just not accepted it.


Just like all the attacks in Pakistan but you guys don't accept them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> It has been, you've just not accepted it.


lets not discuss that here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Akheilos said:


> Wow...GEO did it again how about we wait for a proper report instead of guessing shit!


By the way Nisar says operation got completed at 1 30 than how explosions took place at 4 am and also such heavy firing till morning security forces were firing on what man


----------



## GreenFalcon

Zarvan said:


> By the way Nisar says operation got completed at 1 30 than how explosions took place at 4 am and also such heavy firing till morning security forces were firing on what man


Nisar is too damm high all the time to realize the reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

after 6 hours reporting on media finally some machinery arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Zarvan said:


> By the way Nisar says operation got completed at 1 30 than how explosions took place at 4 am and also such heavy firing till morning security forces were firing on what man


I seriously have no idea of the time scale...I was glued on the laptop and then when it was announced its over I just fell dead asleep and then office...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Sad incident, let peace prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Xeric said:


> Sir genius, if you dont mind, would you please bother checking the date of imaginary at the bottom of the image?


What you expect from Indian dude....can you please delete before it become viral in Bharat Rikhshaw forums ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> don't worry, we will come up with hard evidence soon, we do not like to make premature assumptions like others, otherwise what difference is among us and them....
> Case is being investigated thoroughly, we have recovered sat phones and comms, that will tell us more after forensic analysis, this time, you guys are not getting away with it.....good thing is these guys are not uzbeks - which you guys should have prayed that they were......


On one hand you are calling for the investigations to take their course before one passes judgment, on the other hand you seem convicted India was involved. You can't have it both ways mate.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Dubious

Dash said:


> Sad incident, let peace prevail.


Thank you!


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> don't worry, we will come up with hard evidence soon, we do not like to make premature assumptions like others, otherwise what difference is among us and them....
> Case is being investigated thoroughly, we have recovered sat phones and comms, that will tell us more after forensic analysis, this time, you guys are not getting away with it.....good thing is these guys are not uzbeks - which you guys should have prayed that they were......



That is the correct approach to wait for the investigation to complete before drawing any conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Dash said:


> Sad incident, let peace prevail.


Unfortunately There is a heavy price for peace, and also peace is defined differently by different people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

GreenFalcon said:


> Nisar is too damm high all the time to realize the reality


Mr this is what Rangers and other security forces told him that operation was completed at 1 30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Xeric said:


> Sir genius, if you dont mind, would you please bother checking the date of imaginary at the bottom of the image?


Why don't you give him a -ve rating for posting crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Zarvan said:


> Mr this is what Rangers and other security forces told him that operation was completed at 1 30


Hasan Nisar right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CM sindh and Sharjjel Memon on spot now saying everything is fine fire brigade were all day here you can see water on the ground... water on ground is because of fire brigade that stupid ****

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> On one hand you are calling for the investigations to take their course before one passes judgment, on the other hand you seem convicted India was involved. You can't have it both ways mate.....


my dear no one is accusing india of anything, if any official has said so please share with us. All we have said is india origin weaponry recovered - now it is you indian members whose undies are in twist and acting all defensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Qaim ali shah is the biggest kuttai ka bacha ever. He is the worst of the worst. Biggest scoundrel of all. May he die the most painful and humiliating death possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

People blaming administrator Karachi (guy with glasses) for not doing proper actions ... He's saying traffic is the issue for delay of machinery to reach...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

Only a stupid and blind will believe and turn their guns toward visual motivated target. India here nothing to do but NDS of Afghanistan trained under key adversary intelligence agencies........doesn't hard to guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Whats the story of cold storage?-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taha Samad

GORKHALI said:


> Well its seems they succeeded to score 1.



This is the area where retired planes, particularly retired planes of PIA are parked. After being retired, airline cannibalize the aircrafts for spares and afterwards the structures are sold to scrap dealers, who break down the aircraft at the site and transport broken down pieces. This particular plane is most probably a recently scrapped PIA 747-300. You can also see how close all the planes are parked. In use planes are never parked like this. 

A Jumbo being broken down by scrap dealers:





Also google map does not give real time images. The satellite images are only updated every now and then. So you can not expect google map to have images of area 24 hour after the incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> my dear no one is accusing india of anything, if any official has said so please share with us. All we have said is india origin weaponry recovered - now it is you indian members whose undies are in twist and acting all defensive


Purely because, afaik, no Indian WEAPONRY has been recovered only medicines.


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> Whats the story of cold storage?-


basically that cold storage in cargo ara caught fire this morning, everyone was awake till morning, once operation ended , all the officials went to sleep, what they did not do was Damage Assesment or did not delegate that responsibility to anyone, so whole day all the officials were asleep, no one put off the fire in cold storage, people had been trapped inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

GreenFalcon said:


> Unfortunately There is a heavy price for peace, and also peace is defined differently by different people



The peace we are referring to here is a social term and not individualistic. Either you have it or get it, but I understand its not easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Because of CM Sindh and Sharjeel Memon Protocol traffic is Jammed and the machinery is now stuck in Traffic 

CM Sindh ka zimedari lene se Inkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abingdonboy said:


> Purely because, afaik, no Indian WEAPONRY has been recovered only medicines.


Rifle grenades & RPG = indian origin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

GORKHALI said:


> Well its seems they succeeded to score 1.





GORKHALI said:


> Well as usual just like SAAB ERIYEA incident,Pakistan never going to accept this.Still the best outcome is PA succeeded to keep TTP at bay before they hijack any planes.



U prove yourself an idiot ...... read the post quoted below



Rashid Mahmood said:


> An old Google earth is being spread by some people to misguide people.
> Google earth imagery is always a couple of years old or in some cases 6 months old.
> 
> The correct date of the imagery can be found out by selecting the dateline button and then checking the time line of the imagery on the left top of the page :
> *This picture being shared on the net of from 17 November 2013.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> Purely because, afaik, no Indian WEAPONRY has been recovered only medicines.


that is what you believe, my Leadership, DG Rangers has mentioned them in their official statement, I trust them more then an indian fellow on forum....
I have said this before, ammunition has head stamp on the primer, stamps on grenade that are put on for logistical purposes......



VCheng said:


> That is the correct approach to wait for the investigation to complete before drawing any conclusions.


this is what they have done, they have not accused anyone yet, but they are in their right to atleast say where weapons belong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Seriously Sindh Gov now should resign

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> basically that cold storage in cargo ara caught fire this morning, everyone was awake till morning, once operation ended , all the officials went to sleep, what they did not do was Damage Assesment or did not delegate that responsibility to anyone, so whole day all the officials were asleep, no one put off the fire in cold storage, people had been trapped inside



Isn't there supposed to be a running count of all personnel inside controlled areas?



balixd said:


> ...........
> this is what they have done, they have not accused anyone yet, but they are in their right to atleast say where weapons belong



The country of origin of weapons, if true, means nothing at this stage, unless they can be traced back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Ch Nisar says 3 aircrafts hv been slightly damaged


----------



## Menace2Society

VCheng said:


> The country of origin of weapons, if true, means nothing at this stage, unless they can be traced back.



Ofcourse it does. India delivers weapons to TTP to sustain their fight. This is the outcome.

Indian planes land in Kabul daily. What are they are for? Sightseeing tourists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

For Those who were saying the plane was damaged

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Menace2Society said:


> Ofcourse it does. India delivers weapons to TTP to sustain their fight. This is the outcome.
> 
> Indian planes land in Kabul daily. What are they are for? Sightseeing tourists?



Do you understand what the phrase "unless they can be traced back" means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Abu Nasar said:


> Rifle grenades & RPG = indian origin


What about the suicide vests which the armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian or American made.What about the trousers & under garments of attackers.Some of the Pakistani channels have reported the slain terrorists had Indian medicines,this is apart from Indian weapons with the name of Narendra Modi inscribed on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bababhosundi

Maybe terrorists just use Indian weapons since they are less pricey and more reliable than chinese copies.

If cheap chinese guns would have worked better every Pakistani would be ready to nuke china right away!


----------



## Amaa'n

VCheng said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a running count of all personnel inside controlled areas?


Yar, this is govt we are talking about, these guys might have written procedure but i doubt they have ever done any sort of emergency drill, you are right POB - person on bard, count is done but they had no idea who to handle things in emergency.....in a professional and private organization, emergency drills are carried out on weekly or monthly basis, be it security, medical or fire drill.....we have Trained fire marshall - and first aider -, I am a advanced first aider myslef for my site....who is going to tell these guys to take these things seriously....pathetic state of affairs...
I have pictures of advance type safety equipment and fire brigades these guys have, but because of lack of maintenance and carelessness they have ruined them all




> The country of origin of weapons, if true, means nothing at this stage, unless they can be traced back.


this is what i said to every pakistani members who gt carried awa and started accusing india, that weapons proof nothing, today Nato weapons can eassily be procured in Pakistan, so if they are recovered from an attack tomorrow, we cannot just blame cia....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

suresh1773 said:


> What about the suicide vests which the armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian or American made.What about the trousers & under garments of attackers.Some of the Pakistani channels have reported the slain terrorists had Indian medicines,this is apart from Indian weapons with the name of Narendra Modi inscribed on it.


Done talkin crap suicide troll, or is there more?



bababhosundi said:


> Maybe terrorists just use Indian weapons since they are less pricey and more reliable than chinese copies.
> 
> If cheap chinese guns would have worked better every Pakistani would be ready to nuke china right away!


Some of the grenades had to be deactivated by the BDU, they didn't work.


----------



## Pak_Track

Express News reporting that arrests are being carried out in LAHORE, related to this attack


----------



## Amaa'n

Farah Sohail said:


> Ch Nisar says 3 aircrafts hv been slightly damaged


idk , till this morning I was told , all assets are safe,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

*A majority of weapons used in terrorist attacks, including this one are of Chinese origin.* I'm not implying anything but I have the right to keep highlighting this fact out of proportion untill every gullible fool has got the drift!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Falcon

balixd said:


> idk , till this morning I was told , all assets are safe,


No one has reported this. Wondering what her source is?


----------



## Areesh

notsuperstitious said:


> *A majority of weapons used in terrorist attacks, including this one are of Chinese origin.* I'm not implying anything but I have the right to keep highlighting this fact out of proportion untill every gullible fool has got the drift!



The only drift here is that you should STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> Yar, this is govt we are talking about, these guys might have written procedure but i doubt they have ever done any sort of emergency drill, you are right POB - person on bard, count is done but they had no idea who to handle things in emergency.....in a professional and private organization, emergency drills are carried out on weekly or monthly basis, be it security, medical or fire drill.....we have Trained fire marshall - and first aider -, I am a advanced first aider myslef for my site....who is going to tell these guys to take these things seriously....pathetic state of affairs...
> I have pictures of advance type safety equipment and fire brigades these guys have, but because of lack of maintenance and carelessness they have ruined them all
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i said to every pakistani members who gt carried awa and started accusing india, that weapons proof nothing, today Nato weapons can eassily be procured in Pakistan, so if they are recovered from an attack tomorrow, we cannot just blame cia....



The fact that there are no drills even in critical areas despite all the mayhem over the years speaks volumes about our pathetic acceptance of our failures already.

(And people call me pessimistic for calling out the true state of affairs.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I will not say which airport has like this but, We have Fire Engines like this at many airports across the country and there are some airports that have more advance Vehicles, so IDK why we are still up against fire


----------



## HAIDER

What you expect from Sind CM . Hope he know about attack on Karachi airport by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bababhosundi

Abu Nasar said:


> Some of the grenades had to be deactivated by the BDU, they didn't work.


 
Grenades were Chinese, you should be happy terrorista made that mistake, otherwise more planes and people would have got blown up.


----------



## Indus Falcon

bababhosundi said:


> Grenades were Chinese, you should be happy terrorista made that mistake, otherwise more planes and people would have got blown up.


Your evidence?


----------



## Farah Sohail

balixd said:


> idk , till this morning I was told , all assets are safe,



Ch Nisar said tht 3 aircrafts hv been slightly damaged and they can b repaired easily


----------



## Amaa'n

notsuperstitious said:


> *A majority of weapons used in terrorist attacks, including this one are of Chinese origin.* I'm not implying anything but I have the right to keep highlighting this fact out of proportion untill every gullible fool has got the drift!


RAW support for ETIM can counter that troll post of yours,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> I will not say which airport has like this but, We have Fire Engines like this at many airports across the country and there are some airports that have more advance Vehicles, so IDK why we are still up against fire



what good is a truck like that if there is no diesel in it? Or if its tires are flat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Abu Nasar said:


> No one has reported this. Wondering what her source is?


 
ticker was running on all channles til some time ago quoting Ch Nisar. now channels r reporting abt cold storage bt earlier nticker was running on channels quoting Ch Nisar tht 3 aircrafts hv been slightly damaged bt they can b repaired

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Governor Sind has finally shown up at Karachi airport


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Nasar said:


> No one has reported this. Wondering what her source is?


Nisar sees foreign, local elements involved in terror attacks - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## suresh1773

Abu Nasar said:


> Done talkin crap suicide troll, or is there more?
> 
> 
> Some of the grenades had to be deactivated by the BDU, they didn't work.


The TTP has openly claimed responsibility for the Airport attacks,even Imran Khan has condemned the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP)  attacks on Karachi’s Jinnah International airport.This is not the first time an Airport has been attacked,what about the attack on Naval base.Does it matter where the weapons are Indian or Chinese made.U should have condemned the attacks by TTP,but not a single word or line is written by you against TTP. This is what DAWN newspaper writes,"The Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan did not wait too long to claim responsibility for the attack that left at least 18 people dead. According to them, this attack was carried out to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone strike. They also claim that this is just the beginning… so where does that leave us now?".In short one should be truth full rather then making false allegations against India or any other country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Cold Storage update - Army has taken charge under supervision of CC Karachi and is carrying out a rescue operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

VCheng said:


> The fact that there are no drills even in critical areas despite all the mayhem over the years speaks volumes about our pathetic acceptance of our failures already.
> 
> (And people call me pessimistic for calling out the true state of affairs.)


haun mein ki akhaan, 
height of stupidity is there are some fire fighters who don't even know how to use that fire engine
no one is pointing these things out because no one bothers with Emergency Response Procedure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

suresh1773 said:


> What about the suicide vests which the armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian or American made.What about the trousers & under garments of attackers.Some of the Pakistani channels have reported the slain terrorists had Indian medicines,this is apart from Indian weapons with the name of Narendra Modi inscribed on it.


I knew it, Modi is behind all of this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Cold storage mein banda kitni der tk zinda reh sakta hai?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

VCheng said:


> what good is a truck like that if there is no diesel in it? Or if its tires are flat?


they are in perfect condition sir, i even have the pics when I had the opportunity of visiting the premises, but cant share because of security reasons but issue is lack of training for personnel to operate this vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

suresh1773 said:


> The TTP has openly claimed responsibility for the Airport attacks,even Imran Khan has condemned the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP)  attacks on Karachi’s Jinnah International airport.This is not the first time an Airport has been attacked,what about the attack on Naval base.Does it matter where the weapons are Indian or Chinese made.U should have condemned the attacks by TTP,but not a single word or line is written by you against TTP. This is what DAWN newspaper writes,"The Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan did not wait too long to claim responsibility for the attack that left at least 18 people dead. According to them, this attack was carried out to avenge the killing of Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone strike. They also claim that this is just the beginning… so where does that leave us now?".In short one should be truth full rather then making false allegations against India or any other country



We are not only blaming TTP but the hand that feeds and trains it, "YOU." Now go and troll somewhere else!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Nasar said:


> We are not only blaming TTP but the hand that feeds and trains it, "YOU." Now go and troll somewhere else!


Aur kahin in becharoon ki koi sunta nahin, yahan ah jate hain mouh utha ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Pervaiz Rasheed with Asad Omer live on ARY News - 11th Hour


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> I have said this before, ammunition has head stamp on the primer, stamps on grenade that are put on for logistical purposes......


Indeed they do and as of yet not a single proof of such? The longer this goes on and if such evidence is produced at a later date I would seriously question the authenticity of such "evidence". Why have no pics been released of Indian arms/ammunition on the scene of the attacks?



Abu Nasar said:


> Rifle grenades & RPG = indian origin


hahahaah India doesn't make RPG-7s. No force in India uses RPG-7s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## suresh1773

GreenFalcon said:


> SAAB Erieye was bothering someone else besides Taliban and we know who they are..
> 
> 
> 26/11 was never proved to be done by Pakistan, some of your own ministers even said that it was an Inside Job


What about Ajmal Kasab who is a Pakistani National which Mr Raza Yususf Gillani had said open in the Parliament.What about the interview of Ajmal Kasab's father by Harron Rashid.I don't blame you for the attacks carried by these terrorist infact these terrorist (TTP) have killed more then 30,000 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed they do and as of yet not a single proof of such? The longer this goes on and if such evidence is produced at a later date *I would seriously question the authenticity of such "evidence". Why have no pics been released of Indian arms/ammunition on the scene of the attacks?*
> .


i still dont understand why some of the indian members are feeling so insecure, what is in it for you to see the pictures, 
though pictures of seized weaponry has been release, do a google search

indian member ko dekh le yaad a jati hai "choor ki darhi mein tinka" 

KARACHI: Almost a day after an armed attack on Karachi airport killed at least 29 people including militants, Federal Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan on Monday night said that* foreign as well as local elements were involved in recent terrorist attacks in Pakistan, DawnNews reported.*

Speaking at a press conference held at the airport here, he said at least 19 security personnel including 11 Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel were killed in the brazen attack. There are reports of 29 others wounded in the attack also, he added.

Chaudhry Nisar praised security and law enforcement forces for the successful and timely completion of the operation against the assailants.

“Rangers troops reached the airport in seven and armed forces in 10 minutes time,” he said.

_Also read: Karachi airport handed over to CAA, open for operations_

According to the security officials, the operation was completed by 1:30am to 2:30am as all ten militants were killed by then, said Nisar. They, however, continued the operation for an hour or so to make sure no militants were left hiding in the airport’s premises.

The minister said that all national installations remained safe in the attack. However, he added that three aircraft were partially damaged.

“The main target of the assailants was to destroy aircraft.”

Nisar said every street and corner of the country was at terrorists’ target and urged the security personnel to remain on their toes.

*Regarding weapons recovered from the attackers, he said there were clues pointing towards the involvement of a country, but this was yet to be verified.*

The interior minister said that people who went missing during the operation are being located by the security forces and rescuers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Defender pk

Whatever the situations are we must pay tribute to our national heroes ...PAK ARMY ZINDABAD


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> i still dont understand why some of the indian members are feeling so insecure, what is in it for you to see the pictures,
> though pictures of seized weaponry has been release, do a google search


Seen the pictures, nothing to indicate Indian-made arms (India doesn't make AKs or RPG-7s btw).

And Indians aren't feeling insecure but standing up for their nation that is being accused of doing the very thing we all know Paksitan does. No Indian would accept this unless given categoric proof. India is NOT Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Abingdonboy said:


> Seen the pictures, nothing to indicate Indian-made arms (India doesn't make AKs or RPG-7s btw).
> 
> And Indians aren't feeling insecure but standing up for their nation *that is being accused* of doing the very thing we all know Paksitan does. No Indian would accept this unless given categoric proof. India is NOT Pakistan.


I have asked you earlier, please share just one statement from one official who has accused India of wrong doing??/
you are right, Pakistan is nothing like India, and we have proved it by acting mature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

DEPENDER said:


> View attachment 34537
> Whatever the situations are we must pay tribute to our national heroes ...PAK ARMY ZINDABAD



That's what enemies of Pakistan are struggling hard,


----------



## Abingdonboy

balixd said:


> I have asked you earlier, please share just one statement from one official who has accused India of wrong doing??/
> you are right, Pakistan is nothing like India, and we have proved it by acting mature


I'm talking about members here sir, not Pakistani officials. Already India's hand in this seems to be a foregone conclusion by some fools who have gone as far to call for similar strikes on Indian civilian targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Whats the cold storage update?-


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> Whats the cold storage update?-


rescue op still in progress but no one is rescued yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> they are in perfect condition sir, i even have the pics when I had the opportunity of visiting the premises, but cant share because of security reasons but issue is lack of training for personnel to operate this vehicle



A lack of trained personnel to use a piece of equipment is just as bad as not having it in the first place. So who would be responsible to make sure that such a critical piece is able to be used? Who is supposed to ensure that properly maintained equipment and trained personnel are available for emergencies? There is much that needs to be investigated in this incident.


----------



## JonAsad

balixd said:


> rescue op still in progress but no one is rescued yet



Allah k banday kab say poch reha hoon koi bata nai reha-
How much long can a person survive inside a freezer?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

balixd said:


> I will not say which airport has like this but, We have Fire Engines like this at many airports across the country and there are some airports that have more advance Vehicles, so IDK why we are still up against fire


Awesome  Give me one. How much does it cost?


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> Allah k banday kab say poch reha hoon koi bata nai reha-
> How much long can a person survive inside a freezer?-


meno ki pta  depends on ventilation , number of people stuck,, that is 7-9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Track

JonAsad said:


> Allah k banday kab say poch reha hoon koi bata nai reha-
> How much long can a person survive inside a freezer?-



Depends on the person, body weight, health.etc. Not more than a few hours though. Imagine being trapped in your freezer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

GreenFalcon said:


> I knew it, Modi is behind all of this


What about the previous attack on your Naval base,was it done by Mr.Man Mohan Singh,former prime minister.About this Airport attack ,it cothould be MQM supermo Altaf Hussien or Mr Asif Ali Zardari.Both of them are from Karachi unlike Modi,both of them know the layout & the exit route of your Jinnah Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Track

*cough*BLA*cough*kashmir*cough*


----------



## Dazzler

gslv mk3 said:


> Whats there to prove ? Use google.




you made the claim, so you should prove

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Pak_Track said:


> *cough*BLA*cough*kashmir*cough*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bababhosundi

Reviewer21 said:


> Awesome  Give me one. How much does it cost?


 
Tu kya shower lega is se


----------



## Dazzler

Bharat Ki Hufia Karwayan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

fakhor airbase neighboring pakistan


----------



## Yeti

26/11 style gunmen attacks are going viral! RIP to the dead


----------



## Zhukov

Icarus said:


> That's a pretty huge fire, I think they might have got a plane.


No plane demaged. That fires were from cargo and cold stores

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Herschelle Gibbs declines offer to play in Pakistan after airport attack


Pakistan attack 'just the beginning,' Taliban claims

Karachi Airport: Nowhere in Pakistan is Safe - TIME


----------



## SHAMK9

Pukhtoon said:


> Karachi Airport, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan - Google Maps


Those are old retired Planes, all will be dismantled by PIA and sold, Karachi is notorious for keeping airplane junk, please do your research.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Pukhtoon said:


> Karachi Airport, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan - Google Maps


Already refuted its a 2013 picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

I tried looking for discussion but found nothing on YouTube. I India they would have run many discussions so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Sindh govt should dig a grave and jump in if not the people of the whole province should aid in their burial...Alive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

indianrabbit said:


> I tried looking for discussion but found nothing on YouTube. I India they would have run many discussions so far.



there are discussions, i have seen few myself, the links are available in PDF itself...


----------



## Dubious

*Karachi, Pakistan (CNN)* -- Rescuers are trying to reach cargo workers who remain trapped inside a cold storage facility at Karachi's international airport a day after a deadly militant attack there.

*Authorities are working to rescue seven employees from a private cargo company, *said Sindh province Gov. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan.

Pakistan's civil aviation authority said at least *five cargo workers were missing. An airport spokesman said two cargo worker's bodies had been found in a cold storage compartment.*

Families of the missing workers blocked a busy road leading to the airport, demanding that authorities help find their relatives, CNN affiliate Geo TV reported.

"*We *will work to investigate any negligence in rescue efforts by the authorities and those found guilty of negligence will be punished accordingly," Khan said. *(This We still didnt do nothing)*

The rescue operation unfolded nearly a day after terrorists entered Jinnah International Airport at two spots with a plan to destroy a group of parked airplanes and "bring down our aviation industry," according to the Pakistani government.

It was late Sunday night, and the militants were armed with guns, grenades and suicide vests. They went into the cargo area, about a kilometer (0.62 miles) from where commercial planes take off.

In a "heroic" effort, security forces "laid down their lives" to block the terminal and stop the attackers, surrounding them and killing all of them, the prime minister's office said.

There were 10 terrorists, military spokesman Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa said, and two of them detonated suicide vests.

By the time the attack was over, officials said 29 people were dead, including 10 militants.Another 24 people were injured, the military said.

The Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the assault on the country's largest and busiest airport.

Speaking from an undisclosed location, Pakistani Taliban commander Abdullah Bahar said the attack was retaliation for the death of former chief Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a U.S. drone strike in November in North Waziristan.

Bahar warned more attacks will follow.

"As long as we are breathing, our attacks will be continuing 'til the end of our lives," he vowed.

*Fire followed attack*

A building caught fire in the attack, but no planes were damaged, Bajwa said. The airport reopened Monday.

Some Pakistani media reported a renewed gunbattle at the airport later Monday morning. But officials told CNN the noise was from fire-heated chemical containers exploding.

Still, as a precaution, security forces opened fire, said Ahmad Chinoy of the Citizen's Police Liaison Committee. He said he was 100% sure there were no militants left in the airport.

*Several days ago, Pakistan's government had warned provincial officials of a possible "high-profile attack on a sensitive or key installation," said Qaim Ali Shah, chief minister of Sindh province. But the warning, he said, did not mention the airport. (Wonder if he thought he was part of the key installation ASSHOLE )*

*'We felt like sitting ducks'*

*Farooq Sattar*, a member of parliament, was on a plane at the airport when the attack took place.

"My aircraft was on the tarmac ready to take off when suddenly, from what I understand, a message came to the pilot saying to get off the runway and return to the gate," Sattar said. "I heard shots and saw smoke."

"Before the pilot could announce anything, I had text messages blowing up my phone saying 'Karachi airport under attack.' We were in the aircraft for three hours, full of fuel. They locked the doors.

"The airport was poorly guarded. It was only due to some airport security personnel that the attack got thwarted and the militants didn't make it to our part of the airport. Passengers were extremely nervous. They started looking at me for answers."

"We felt like sitting ducks on the tarmac," he added.

Two crew members who were on their first ever flight "freaked out," Sattar said.

*History of terror*

The Pakistani Taliban, which is formally known as Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan, or TTP, has long conducted an insurgency against the Pakistani government.

"Their primary target is the Pakistani state and its military," said Raza Rumi of the Jinnah Institute, a Pakistani think tank.

"It resents the fact that (Pakistan) has an alliance with the West, and it wants Sharia to be imposed in Pakistan."

The group claimed responsibility for a December 2009 suicide bombing at the United States' Forward Operating Base Chapman in Khost, Afghanistan.

The attack killed seven U.S. citizens, including five CIA officers and a member of Jordanian intelligence.

The U.S. Justice Department charged Mehsud in 2010 for his alleged involvement in the attack.

Mehsud took over from Baitullah Mehsud, a fellow clan member, in 2009 after the latter was killed in a U.S. drone strike. Four years later, Hakimullah Mehsud suffered the same fate.

*More claims and threats*

Another TTP member claimed the Pakistani government has been "abducting and killing innocent people," and explained why the airport was targeted.

"We chose a location where there would be less civilian and more official casualties," TTP representative Shahidullah Shahid said.

Shahid warned the group will engage "in a full-out war with the Pakistani state, starting on June 10."

But "if even now the Pakistani government backs down," Shahid said, "we are ready to engage in meaningful dialogue."

Karachi airport attackers were disguised as security workers

*More violence*

The airport wasn't the only site of violence in Pakistan on Sunday.

Twin suicide attacks near the border with Iran left 24 people dead, including four terrorists, authorities said. Qambar Dashti, commissioner of the Quetta Division, said two suicide bombers blew themselves up in a hotel where dozens of Shia pilgrims from Iran were staying.

Dashti said 14 out of 18 wounded pilgrims were in critical condition.

Extremist Sunni militant group Jaish el-Islam, a splinter group of Lashkar e Jhangvi, claimed responsibility.

On Monday, while Karachi operated as usual, there was violence in other parts of the country.

Three soldiers were killed and many others were wounded in a suspected suicide attack at a checkpoint in North Waziristan, military officials said.




Pakistan airport terrorist attack: Employees trapped, governor says - CNN.com











Funeral 

Live: Efforts underway to rescue people trapped in Karachi airport cold storage – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Allah bless our fallen troops and civilians. What was particularly sad was that many airline staff died, people who do not expect to die on duty, unlike our warriors. 

I can't really express how sad I feel at what has happened. What's even more sad is that it is questionable wether our nation will learn from this. 

It's time to stop talking to these horrid savages and declare total war on them. They are insurgents and shouldn't have the rules of war applied to them. 

Once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

suresh1773 said:


> What about the suicide vests which the Armed attackers were wearing.Is it Indian made,Armerica or FATA. These things hardly matters.But How did the armed attackers entered the Airport premises.What were the security guards doing, groping in the dark or munching peanuts


The vests were probably home made. When doing investigations, you take everything into account. I will repeat one more time, no one is blaming India.



anonymus said:


> That terrorist was captured within couple of hours of initiation of attack.After that there was no need to capture ant terrorist alive.
> 
> @That Guy


It's better to capture them all alive, and then hang them. Giving them a trial through the court of law is the ultimate humilitation for these idiots that don't recognize Pakistan's constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

balixd said:


> I will not say which airport has like this but, We have Fire Engines like this at many airports across the country and there are some airports that have more advance Vehicles, so IDK why we are still up against fire



we are still dealing with fire because the fire at cargo terminal was started because of chemical reaction which cannot be extinguished with water dry chemical is used to deal with such fires but who will told those who were not there even when the army cleared the Airport... Thanks to Express NEWS they opened their eyes and came on the spot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Rescue workers and paramilitary soldiers gather next to bodies after an attack on Jinnah International Airport, at a hospital morgue in Karachi on Monday. Gunmen attacked one of Pakistan's biggest airports on Sunday and at least 23 people were killed, including all 10 of the attackers, media reported. Photo: Reuters


----------



## Indus Falcon

waz said:


> Allah bless our fallen troops and civilians. What was particularly sad was that many airline staff died, people who do not expect to die on duty, unlike our warriors.
> 
> I can't really express how sad I feel at what has happened. *What's even more sad is that it is questionable wether our nation will learn from this. *
> 
> It's time to stop talking to these horrid savages and declare total war on them. They are insurgents and shouldn't have the rules of war applied to them.
> 
> Once again.



Thank You. We share your sentiments. To answer your question that I have highlighted, my answer is: did we learn from the hijacking of Pan Am Flight 73 on Sept 05, 1986? Did we learn from Mehran, Peshawar & Kamra incidents?


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> idk , till this morning I was told , all assets are safe,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

@Akheilos 
@SHAMK9
Removed .. i just saw it on FB and posted it here with out any confirmation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

cloud_9 said:


> It's a front page news here.


Of course it is, Jinnah international airport is a major airport in Pakistan, if it wasn't front page news in India, I'd be surprised.



Fulcrum15 said:


>


Seems like only minor damage was done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

it's been 25 hours now cannot control fire 7 people were stuck all day it's been 25 hours not rescued yet they shout all day save us save us no one was their except members of family who were crying infront of everyone to save them when they showed on News then everyone woke up due to protocol of CM and sharjeel memon traffic was jammed which further delayed the machinery to reach to help them..... ALAS what kind of F***ng people are our politicians .... very slim chances of those who stuck inside now be alive Rescue Members it's a *MURDER *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Hats off to the bravo work of the initial resistance by the ASF (Airport Security Forces), CAA officials at their posts, Police and QRF for repulsing the terrorist dogs initial attacks, later hats off to Pakistan Army soldiers, SSG, and Rangers clearing and finishing these scums to hell in gun battles and within 12 hours made it possible for airport to function normally.


Simply great show of SOPs and patience by people of Pakistan stuck on the planes.

One operation certainly happily say was a big success. Pak Zindabad.


*Terrorists lying dead on the ground in Karachi Airport failed attack, pictures:*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475893441977540608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475892997708460033 (another terrorist)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475893225345925120 (another one here)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## suresh1773

That Guy said:


> The vests were probably home made. When doing investigations, you take everything into account. I will repeat one more time, no one is blaming India.
> 
> 
> It's better to capture them all alive, and then hang them. Giving them a trial through the court of law is the ultimate humilitation for these idiots that don't recognize Pakistan's constitution.





That Guy said:


> The vests were probably home made. When doing investigations, you take everything into account. I will repeat one more time, no one is blaming India.
> 
> 
> It's better to capture them all alive, and then hang them. Giving them a trial through the court of law is the ultimate humilitation for these idiots that don't recognize Pakistan's constitution.


I am happy that u have spoken the truth. About capturing the suicide bomber alive is not that easy.Very rarely a suicide bomber has been captured.It is only when the bomb doesn't explode.
Well there was another blasts in Taftan near Iran Border killing 25 Shia Piligrims.Pakistan should do some introspection.


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> it's been 25 hours now cannot control fire 7 people were stuck all day it's been 25 hours not rescued yet they shout all day save us save us no one was their except members of family who were crying infront of everyone to save them when they showed on News then everyone woke up due to protocol of CM and sharjeel memon traffic was jammed which further delayed the machinery to reach to help them..... ALAS what kind of F***ng people are our politicians .... very slim chances of those who stuck inside now be alive Rescue Members it's a *MURDER *
> 
> View attachment 34539


This is soo retarded....stupid people whats taking them forever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> This is soo retarded....stupid people whats taking them forever?



some part roof of cargo terminal collapsed due to which they cant reach cold storage they are clearing that and smell of geyser which is main cause and creating problems


----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> it's been 25 hours now cannot control fire 7 people were stuck all day it's been 25 hours not rescued yet they shout all day save us save us no one was their except members of family who were crying infront of everyone to save them when they showed on News then everyone woke up due to protocol of CM and sharjeel memon traffic was jammed which further delayed the machinery to reach to help them..... ALAS what kind of F***ng people are our politicians .... very slim chances of those who stuck inside now be alive Rescue Members it's a *MURDER *
> 
> View attachment 34539



This was sheer criminal negligence.

Had this been Russia, the civil admin would have been executed by now.

1,5 hours go by on live TV and no government machinery comes. 2 fire tenders and some Edhi vehicles only.

Media and Wasim Akhtar come faster than the civil government.

Malik Riaz and MQM arrange for vehicles. Sharjeel Memon cuts the line.

This is pathetic.

Only Army is the institution in this country capable of effectively handling situation like these. After that comes 1122. And that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dazzler said:


> fakhor airbase neighboring pakistan


Clearly explain what your point is. If one liners are banned here then this surely is not acceptable either.


----------



## cloud_9

That Guy said:


> Of course it is, Jinnah international airport is a major airport in Pakistan, *if it wasn't front page news in India, I'd be surprised.*


Is it that hard to decode a persons location.


----------



## That Guy

suresh1773 said:


> I am happy that u have spoken the truth. About capturing the suicide bomber alive is not that easy.Very rarely a suicide bomber has been captured.It is only when the bomb doesn't explode.
> Well there was another blasts in Taftan near Iran Border killing 25 Shia Piligrims.Pakistan should do some introspection.


The attack was probably coordinated, but that's my guess at least.

Anyway, why do you think I would have lied about this? The military was pretty open about this. Chinese weapons were recovered too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

suresh1773 said:


> This is not the first or last time,a Airport has been attacked.Well How did the Armed terrorist entered the Airport,what were security guards doing,were they groping in the dark or munching peanuts.One should not forget,the same terrorist were trained by Pakistan's ISI for some strategic depth in Afghanistan & Kashmir.



These terrorists are sponsored, funded & trained by RAW terrorists in Afghanistan just like RAW trained mutki terrorists, LTTE, RSS, 7 lakh in IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir, etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

AsianUnion said:


> Hats off to the bravo work of the initial resistance by the ASF (Airport Security Forces), CAA officials at their posts, Police and QRF for repulsing the terrorist dogs initial attacks, later hats off to Pakistan Army soldiers, SSG, and Rangers clearing and finishing these scums to hell in gun battles and within 12 hours made it possible for airport to function normally.
> 
> 
> Simply great show of SOPs and patience by people of Pakistan stuck on the planes.
> 
> One operation certainly happily say was a big success. Pak Zindabad.
> 
> 
> *Terrorists lying dead on the ground in Karachi Airport failed attack, pictures:*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475893441977540608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475892997708460033 (another terrorist)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475893225345925120 (another one here)


A lot of them are clean shaven, hmm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

That Guy said:


> Seems like only minor damage was done.


Old Grandma was due to retire after Hajj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Abingdonboy said:


> Clearly explain what your point is. If one liners are banned here then this surely is not acceptable either.



It is an image not a piece of text, depicts that India operates bases from Tajikistan that are close enough to Pakistani tribal belt, so infiltration should a piece of cake, something they regularly do through Afghanistan.


----------



## nair

That Guy said:


> The attack was probably coordinated, but that's my guess at least.
> 
> Anyway, why do you think I would have lied about this? The military was pretty open about this. *Chinese weapons were recovered too.*



And some of my friends across the boarder were not even bothered to look at it, all they could see is the injection, which is from India (it might be ).... But you cannot blame India or Indians for that, With that logic one can blame China too


----------



## SHAMK9

Pukhtoon said:


> @SHAMK9
> Removed .. i just saw it on FB and posted it here with out any confirmation.


Thanks man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dazzler said:


> It is an image not a piece of text, depicts that India operates bases from Tajikistan that are close enough to Pakistani tribal belt, so infiltration should a piece of cake, something they regularly do through Afghanistan.


Yet more useless conjecture, that's all we need. 


Whilst we are at it why not mention the infamous Indian consulates in Southern Afghanistan? And why is anyone ruling out the Arabian sea as a method of entry into Karachi? Or what about cloaked flying space ships on loan from the Martians?


Can I add my open map?










Look, Karachi is in PAKISTAN- one of the nations with the most widespread law and order issues on the planet with widespread terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

nair said:


> And some of my friends across the boarder were not even bothered to look at it, all they could see is the injection, which is from India (it might be ).... But you cannot blame India or Indians for that, With that logic one can blame China too


You forget, no one was blaming India. I've gone out of my way to actually tell Indian members on here that no one is blaming India. Go through this thread, I've had to tell Indian members this multiple times.



Abingdonboy said:


> Yet more useless conjecture, that's all we need.
> 
> 
> Whilst we are at it why not mention the infamous Indian consulates in Southern Afghanistan? And why is anyone ruling out the Arabian sea as a method of entry into Karachi? Or what about cloaked flying space ships on loan from the Martians?
> 
> 
> Can I add my open map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Karachi is in PAKISTAN- one of the nations with the most widespread law and order issues on the planet with widespread terrorism.


Point of contention: The law and order issues aren't as wide spread as the media makes them out to be, it's a complete myth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

nair said:


> there are discussions, i have seen few myself, the links are available in PDF itself...


Bhai ek adh link de dete ehsan ho jata.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

they finally reached at the gate of cold storage.... 1.2 Million mobile phones are burned at cargo terminal


----------



## TheNoob

Abingdonboy said:


> Yet more useless conjecture, that's all we need.
> 
> 
> Whilst we are at it why not mention the infamous Indian consulates in Southern Afghanistan? And why is anyone ruling out the Arabian sea as a method of entry into Karachi? Or what about cloaked flying space ships on loan from the Martians?
> 
> 
> Can I add my open map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Karachi is in PAKISTAN- one of the nations with the most widespread law and order issues on the planet with widespread terrorism.



LOL
That picture is pointing hydrabad as Karachi.

Fail pic :l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

That Guy said:


> You forget, no one was blaming India. I've gone out of my way to actually tell Indian members on here that no one is blaming India. Go through this thread, I've had to tell Indian members this multiple times.


@nair mate, to be fair he has actually been very fair on this point unlike many of his countrymen who seem to have concluded India was 100% behind it already. He even said that even IF Indian weapons were involved that doesn't point to an Indian hand in the attack simply they were bought off the black market which I thought was a very fair comment.



TheNoob said:


> LOL
> That picture is pointing hydrabad as Karachi.
> 
> Fail pic :l


Lol so it is! Blame saach.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Abingdonboy said:


> @nair mate, to be fair he has actually been very fair on this point unlike many of his countrymen who seem to have concluded India was 100% behind it already. He even said that even IF Indian weapons were involved that doesn't point to an Indian hand in the attack simply they were bought off the black market which I thought was a very fair comment.


On the other hand, they're the usual suspects, and the very vocal minority on the forums. If you remember, almost all of them were banned from the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

SHAMK9 said:


> Old Grandma was due to retire after Hajj


Any details of the damage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Abingdonboy

SHAMK9 said:


> Old Grandma was due to retire after Hajj


Machines can be replaced, people cannot. The fact there was such a heavy loss of life is far sadder than a few planes having been lost.



Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 34541


Any ideas how close the rescuers are to freeing them? This is scary- more than a day later they are STILL there with all the resources that must now be on the scene.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DG civil aviation saying no one would be alive by now 7 killed 7 people....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

SHAMK9 said:


> Old Grandma was due to retire after Hajj


Don't worry, I'm sure there will be another opportunity.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abingdonboy said:


> Machines can be replaced, people cannot. The fact there was such a heavy loss of life is far sadder than a few planes having been lost.
> 
> 
> Any ideas how close the rescuers are to freeing them? This is scary- more than a day later they are STILL there with all the resources that must now be on the scene.



DG cicil aviation is saying they would be dead by now


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abingdonboy said:


> Yet more useless conjecture, that's all we need.
> 
> 
> Whilst we are at it why not mention the infamous Indian consulates in Southern Afghanistan? And why is anyone ruling out the Arabian sea as a method of entry into Karachi? Or what about cloaked flying space ships on loan from the Martians?
> 
> 
> Can I add my open map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Karachi is in PAKISTAN- one of the nations with the most widespread law and order issues on the planet with widespread terrorism.


Somebody should give you a -ve rating for posting nonsense on this thread.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Muhammad Omar said:


> DG cicil aviation is saying they would be dead by now


This is confirmed?  they were alive earlier in the day......


This is genuinely tragic news



Abu Nasar said:


> Somebody should give you a -ve rating for posting nonsense on this thread.


I am just holding up a mirror to the nonsensical conjecture the distinguished member had posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abingdonboy said:


> This is confirmed?  they were alive earlier in the day......
> 
> 
> This is genuinely tragic news



still not confirmed rescue staff saying very slim chance that they will b alive DG civil aviation saying no chance... they were calling all day that save us... they last called at 7 pm PST from mobile phone after that no one called or screamed


----------



## MarkusS

What i don´t get, why doesn´t Pakistan simply fight and destroy this terrorists? In Germany we had the RAF in the 70th and we did not negotiate with them. They were destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abingdonboy said:


> I am just holding up a mirror to the nonsensical conjecture the distinguished member had posted.



By posting a pic of Karachi and calling it one of the worst cities in the world? Don't talk nonsense!


----------



## livingdead

MarkusS said:


> What i don´t get, why doesn´t Pakistan simply fight and destroy this terrorists? In Germany we had the RAF in the 70th and we did not negotiate with them. They were destroyed.


what percentage of germans sympathized with that cause? How many active volunteers did they have during their peak?


----------



## MarkusS

hinduguy said:


> what percentage of germans sympathized with that cause? How many active volunteers did they have during their peak?



well some leftists...maybe few thousand supporters and members a few dozen. I'm aware that the taliban are much more but that must be fought. Better end with pain than pain without end?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

nair said:


> And some of my friends across the boarder were not even bothered to look at it, all they could see is the injection, which is from India (it might be ).... But you cannot blame India or Indians for that, With that logic one can blame China too



Russian, Chinese and even Darra made Pakistani weapons are available in this region since first Afghan war for obvious reasons, Indian weapons were not available or I should say were not easily accessible in the black market of Pakistan-Afghanistan & Central Asian region, therefore the recovery of Indian made weapon from 'these elements' indicates at least two possibility

1- Eiter these weapons and ammunition are made available 'specifically for high value operation/s' or
2- Indian made arms & ammunition are now available in the black market easily.

Both possibilities are dangerous not only for Pakistan but for India as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Munir

khanboy007 said:


> i assume its a 747



737 of PIA sold illegally to Talpuri


(I am pretty sure the source is reliable)

Anyway. Zardari also kidnapped, threatened senior PAF officers and even tried to kill one by sabotage... You guys elected this one as president. I know there is a whole world filled with criminal activities of this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mobile thief caught by relatives of those who are stuck in cold storage... stealing mobiles from cargo area







now they are frustrated and angry... Deewar toor di sheeshay tor diye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

AsianUnion said:


> Hats off to the bravo work of the initial resistance by the ASF (Airport Security Forces), CAA officials at their posts, Police and QRF for repulsing the terrorist dogs initial attacks, later hats off to Pakistan Army soldiers, SSG, and Rangers clearing and finishing these scums to hell in gun battles and within 12 hours made it possible for airport to function normally.
> 
> 
> Simply great show of SOPs and patience by people of Pakistan stuck on the planes.
> 
> One operation certainly happily say was a big success. Pak Zindabad.
> 
> 
> *Terrorists lying dead on the ground in Karachi Airport failed attack, pictures:*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475893441977540608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475892997708460033 (another terrorist)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475893225345925120 (another one here)



Excellent. Great to see these filth splattered all over the floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mobile thief caught by relatives of those who are stuck in cold storage... stealing mobiles from cargo area
> 
> View attachment 34543
> 
> 
> now they are frustrated and angry... Deewar toor di sheeshay tor diye
> 
> View attachment 34544


That's how our emotionally charged people ruined evidence ....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1.2 million Mobile phones destroyed and burned


----------



## HAIDER

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1.2 million Mobile phones destroyed and burned
> 
> View attachment 34545


So, plastic and battery chemical is burning. Now mob stoning Fire trucks, because cold storage fire is beyond control....lolzz.....what a people...


----------



## khanboy007

Munir said:


> 737 of PIA sold illegally to Talpuri
> 
> 
> (I am pretty sure the source is reliable)
> 
> Anyway. Zardari also kidnapped, threatened senior PAF officers and even tried to kill one by sabotage... You guys elected this one as president. I know there is a whole world filled with criminal activities of this guy.



aaahhhhh yesss

this one 

Photos: Boeing 737-340 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Some Indian poster raise the question , what Indian stuff recovered, according to them its nothing. Here is the answer, F8 (injection) , FACTOR 8 Indian soldier pain killer recovered . Which is only used by Indian armed forces. It was not one or two pieces,. Found in almost every terrorist beg pack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mobile thief caught by relatives of those who are stuck in cold storage... stealing mobiles from cargo area
> 
> View attachment 34543
> 
> 
> now they are frustrated and angry... Deewar toor di sheeshay tor diye
> 
> View attachment 34544


Damn why dont they just break the Sindh cabinet's homes and rob them 1 by 1 maybe kill them as collateral damage...we can pronounce them heros for saving Pakistan by killing those useless lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Rahi812 said:


> I strongly recommend your promotion from Flight Lieutenant to Air Marshal. So, Air Marshal take control of the situation and you are given all the powers. Good luck.



lol whats that for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

All I would like is an anonymous hotline set up where Karachites can ring up and report suspected or suspicious illegal Afghans.

That would be a first logical step.

And why the hell has half of Karachi not cordoned off because of this? Where is military response? All this chest thumping before this and politicans are now still bickering with each other over what to do next.

How pathetic and its weak, no wonder we are soft targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1.2 million Mobile phones destroyed and burned
> 
> View attachment 34545


how is that helping? They should destroy *their chosen government! *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> how is that helping? They should destroy *their chosen government! *



mobiles are burned by terrorist sir gee... these mobiles were in cargo terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

My father's freind in PIA engineering saved his life by hiding with 4 more people inside a water tank his colleague Fakhr ul hasan embraced shahadat 
he said that he cant sleep due to events happened during operation especially the bomb blasts and when they got out from water tank on morning SSG commandos told them to took off their shirts for security purpose
he told that more people embraced shahadat than the actual figures told in media
My phuppa (also work in PIA) told that all credits goes to ASF who saved a lot more lives and aircrafts otherwise more people would die or aircrafts would be destroyed
*Allah tamam shaheedon ki qurbani ko kabool kare ! Ameen*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

dexter said:


> My father's freind in PIA engineering saved his life by hiding with 4 more people inside a water tank his colleague Fakhr ul hasan embraced shahadat
> he said that he cant sleep due to events happened during operation especially the bomb blasts and when they got out from water tank on morning SSG commandos told them to took off their shirts for security purpose
> he told that more people embraced shahadat than the actual figures told in media
> My phuppa (also work in PIA) told that all credits goes to ASF who saved a lot more lives and aircrafts otherwise more people would die or aircrafts would be destroyed
> *Allah tamam shaheedon ki qurbani ko kabool kare ! Ameen*



SumAameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> mobiles are burned by terrorist sir gee... these mobiles were in cargo terminal


hmmmm....sorry I have been away from this thread for a bit...I thought the family of the people trapped in the cold storage did damage  sorry


----------



## JonAsad

dexter said:


> *he told that more people embraced shahadat than the actual figures told in media
> Allah tamam shaheedon ki qurbani ko kabool kare ! Ameen*



Ask them how many terrorists were there and they will say 40-50- thats hysteria my friend- the shock people in such unexpected situations received-

I am glad they made it out safely- God Bless-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

dexter said:


> My father's freind in PIA engineering saved his life by hiding with 4 more people inside a water tank his colleague Fakhr ul hasan embraced shahadat
> he said that he cant sleep due to events happened during operation especially the bomb blasts and when they got out from water tank on morning SSG commandos told them to took off their shirts for security purpose
> he told that more people embraced shahadat than the actual figures told in media
> My phuppa (also work in PIA) told that all credits goes to ASF who saved a lot more lives and aircrafts otherwise more people would die or aircrafts would be destroyed
> *Allah tamam shaheedon ki qurbani ko kabool kare ! Ameen*


INNA LILLAHI WA INNA ILAYHI RAJEEOONN...

Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1.2 million Mobile phones destroyed and burned
> 
> View attachment 34545



credit goes to Shahzeb khanzada who highlighted all this situation and contacted MQM leaders for help who sent all the rescue workers otherwise no one will ever know that there are people in cold storage are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> hmmmm....sorry I have been away from this thread for a bit...I thought the family of the people trapped in the cold storage did damage  sorry


 no Problem sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Any updates on the people stuck in cold storage?



dexter said:


> credit goes to Shahzeb khanzada who highlighted all this situation and contacted MQM leaders for help who sent all the rescue workers otherwise no one will ever know that there are people in cold storage are


Who is Shahzeb Khanzada?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Peshwa said:


> But they didn't attack you with those injections now did they?
> 
> So how was the injection used to cause harm to the Pakistani nation or its people?



It is not a question of harm my friend, it is the question of supply. In order to procure things such as these you must be close to the source and in this case it shows TTP are in bed with India. Arms fly to Afghanistan by the plane loads with six figure wire transfers to keep the militancy running.


----------



## Dubious

Peshwa said:


> But they didn't attack you with those injections now did they?
> 
> So how was the injection used to cause harm to the Pakistani nation or its people?


Its called investigation, run tests to get an idea as to whom did this or where the equipment were purchased to trace and answer some questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

dexter said:


> credit goes to Shahzeb khanzada who highlighted all this situation and contacted MQM leaders for help who sent all the rescue workers otherwise no one will ever know that there are people in cold storage are



MQM leaders??? Weseem Akhter of MQM was there just standing first he was even not coming to face the ques... Malik Riaz and DG rangers was the first to respond after that sec. of PM.... PPP mem was saying that stop this drama on TV and many were not attending phones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

JonAsad said:


> Ask them how many terrorists were there and they will say 40-50- thats hysteria my friend- the shock people in such unexpected situations received-
> 
> I am glad they made it out safely- God Bless-



my freind he was there and he wasnt in any shock he was there at that time


Abu Nasar said:


> Any updates on the people stuck in cold storage?
> 
> 
> Who is Shahzeb Khanzada?



ab koi miracle hi hosakta he magar ab koi chance nahi he unke bachne ka

he is :








Muhammad Omar said:


> MQM leaders??? Weseem Akhter of MQM was there just standing first he was even not coming to face the ques... Malik Riaz and DG rangers was the first to respond after that sec. of PM.... PPP mem was saying that stop this drama on TV and many were not attending phones



mere bhai khuda ka wasta hai mera koi mood nahi he political discussion ka aap ko nahi accept karna to mat karo magar mene wohi btaya jo us waqt hua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peshwa

Menace2Society said:


> It is not a question of harm my friend, it is the question of supply. In order procure things such as these you must be close to the source and in this case it shows TTP are in bed with India. Arms fly to Afghanistan by the plane loads with six figure wire transfers to keep the militancy running.



That's a major assumption...
An army injection is not something so hard to get a hold of..
India provides humanitarian and medical aid in many forms, through UN, directly to Afghanistan, Tajikistan and a ton of other countries..
Medical supplies can also be stolen..
So to pin the blame on India based on a few injections is pure conjecture..

Now I mean the investigation is still on, and if any other hard evidence comes bye, then raising the alarm would be warranted...the basis is pretty weak right now..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Nasar said:


> Any updates on the people stuck in cold storage?
> 
> 
> Who is Shahzeb Khanzada?


Shahzeb Khanzada of express News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

Akheilos said:


> Its called investigation, run tests to get an idea as to whom did this or where the equipment were purchased to trace and answer some questions



And I dont believe that the investigation is completed yet, nor do I think that any direct connection with India can be drawn at this point based purely on the medical supplies mentioned...

I would be very interested in knowing, because so far except for your rangers, no one has pointed fingers at India...just a "foreign hand"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

dexter said:


> my freind he was there and he wasnt in any shock he was there at that time
> 
> 
> ab koi miracle hi hosakta he magar ab koi chance nahi he unke bachne ka
> 
> he is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mere bhai khuda ka wasta hai mera koi mood nahi he political discussion ka aap ko nahi accept karna to mat karo magar mene wohi btaya jo us waqt hua



bhai jaan me kal raat se news daikh rha hn jo hua me nai wohi btaya hai me pasand na pasand ki wajha se ni keh rha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Muhammad Omar said:


> bhai jaan me kal raat se news daikh rha hn jo hua me nai wohi btaya hai me pasand na pasand ki wajha se ni keh rha



ok bro no problem just chill ghalti meri he mujhe yahan btana nahi chahiye tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

My prayers and hope that Pakistani security forces kill or capture these murderers. I hope also that this serves as an example of why the much maligned "war on terror" is being fought. No one is immune.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

dexter said:


> ok bro no problem just chill ghalti meri he mujhe yahan btana nahi chahiye tha



ok sir g

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

@MarkusS do we get discount on your Airbus Jets for this?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

now the NEWS is there are no chances for those 7 people to be alive... ALAS they let them die...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Muhammad Omar said:


> now the NEWS is there are no chances for those 7 people to be alive... ALAS they let them die...
> View attachment 34548



*ALLAH SWT Tamam shaheedon ko jannat ul firdous mein alla makam ata farmaye ! Ameen*

* Unto Allah belongeth the dominion of the heavens and the earth. He giveth life and He taketh it. Except for Him ye have no protector nor helper. (116)(At-Tawba)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> now the NEWS is there are no chances for those 7 people to be alive... ALAS they let them die...
> View attachment 34548


This is unbearable so many innocent lives lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

seriously how stupid they are the fire is due to chemical reaction and gas and they are still using water to extinguish it no dry chemical or foam.... the main reason they failed to save those people...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Taken about an hour ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Satellite images of Karachi airport from last year are being paraded on Indian website, bunch of morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kataria

SHAMK9 said:


> Satellite image of Karachi airport from last year are being paraded on Indian website, bunch of morons.



Which Indian website


----------



## dexter

The initial assault at the Jinnah International Airport began late Sunday and raged until dawn, when the military said that all 10 militants had been killed.Equipped with suicide vests, grenades and rocket launchers, they had battled security forces in one of the most brazen attacks in years in Pakistan's biggest city.
*Photo credits: Dawn.com*




Pakistani troops arrive to take position at the Karachi airport terminal after the militants' assault in Karachi late on June 8, 2014.— Photo by AFP




Fire illuminates the sky above Karachi airport terminal where security forces are fighting with attackers Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Pakistan. Gunmen disguised as police guards attacked the terminal with machine guns and a rocket launcher during a five-hour siege that killed 13 people as explosions echoed into the night, while security forces retaliated and killed all the attackers, officials said Monday. — Photo by AP




Pakistani commandos get ready to enter Karachi airport terminal following attacks by unknown gunmen on Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Pakistan.




Smoke rises after militants launched an early morning assault at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. Pakistan's security forces said on June 9 they have relaunched a military operation at Karachi airport as gunfire resumed several hours after they announced the end of a militant siege that left 24 dead. — Photo by AFP




Reporters stand outside Karachi airport terminal building where security forces are fighting with attackers Sunday night, June 8, 2014, in Pakistan. — Photo by AP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Kataria said:


> Which Indian website


Karachi attack live: Google image shows plane blown to bits | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

SHAMK9 said:


> Karachi attack live: Google image shows plane blown to bits | Firstpost


They are clueless as usual!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

SHAMK9 said:


> Karachi attack live: Google image shows plane blown to bits | Firstpost



Anyone accepts it or not but this proves that attack was based on whose agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kataria

SHAMK9 said:


> Karachi attack live: Google image shows plane blown to bits | Firstpost



Well Firstpost is usually reliable source but maybe they messed up this time...


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

Rangers and Pakistan Army called in to launch an operation on Karachi airport, when terrorists attacked in the midst of the night...*Photo credits: The Nation*





















*And if we don’t come back tell them we have sacrificed our today for their tomorrow…
Shahoodas laid to rest after the Karachi Airport operation














*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Screambowl

Thanks for lifting the ban!


----------



## Indus Falcon

Screambowl said:


> Thanks for lifting the ban!


It's only temporary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

That mofo looks like an indian to me disguised as a Pakistani.



Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yes this tarek guy is from the same bloodline as of hamid mir....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuntmaster

*Karachi attack: Former intl cricketers refuse to play Ramazan matches*
By Dawn.com
Published about 12 hours ago




Karachi airport engulfed in flames after the attack. — White Star
KARACHI: Following the terrorist attack at the Jinnah International Airport, former cricketers have refused to come to Karachi to play the Ramazan Cricket Tournament, DawnNews reported.

The attack on the airport has affected ongoing and upcoming sporting activities.

Talks have been underway to bring in a number of international players to Pakistan for the tournament, most of whom have reportedly excused themselves from participating after the attack on Jinnah International Airport.

Those who have refused to take part include former South African opening batsman Herschelle Gibbs and New Zealand’s former strike bowler Jacob Oram.

The news has come as a serious blow to the efforts being put in to bring back cricket in Pakistan.

Pakistan has not hosted any international matches since the attack on the Sri Lankan team in Lahore in 2009.

Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) and other organisations are active in managing events where former international cricketers can be invited to the country to send a message across the world that Pakistan was a safe place for sporting activities.

The recent attack on the airport could roll back the entire process to bring cricket back in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

HRK said:


> Russian, Chinese and even Darra made Pakistani weapons are available in this region since first Afghan war for obvious reasons, Indian weapons were not available or I should say were not easily accessible in the black market of Pakistan-Afghanistan & Central Asian region, therefore the recovery of Indian made weapon from 'these elements' indicates at least two possibility
> 
> 1- Eiter these weapons and ammunition are made available 'specifically for high value operation/s' or
> 2- Indian made arms & ammunition are now available in the black market easily.
> 
> Both possibilities are dangerous not only for Pakistan but for India as well.


Still yet to see proof of Indian WEAPONS being involved in this, all we have seen is possibly Indian made medicines that are legally exported to pretty much every developing nation on the planet 



dexter said:


>


Freaking heartbreaking man, only cowards target civilians like this, such animals do not deserve to call themselves men.


----------



## dexter

8 bodies have been recovered from cold storage the eighth one is the body of an ASF officer recovered at across 5:30 am 






*Workers trapped in cold storage found dead*
*June 10, 5:03am*

Dead bodies of seven people trapped inside cold storage have been pulled out after 28 hours,_Express News _reported.

According to _Express News_ correspondent Zohaib Jiye Ja, all the dead bodies were found in one place. The workers died due to suffocation.

Bodies have been shifted to Jinnah hospital.





Cold storage where seven trapped workers were found dead after the attack on Karachi airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

EK615 emergency landing at KHI possibly due to engine fire

EK615 emergency landing in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

A report on the Karachi airport attack presented to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday revealed that terrorists wanted to destroy all the aircraft in the airport premises.





KARACHI: Karachi airport has been reopened for passengers and all flight operations, said Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Bajwa.

Earlier on Sunday, a five-hour attack by militants on the international airport in Karachi left at least 28 dead, including ten terrorists.

The attack was claimed by banned militant organisation Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

"Karachi airport has been cleared and handed over to Civil Aviation Authority and the Airport Security Force," Major Asim said while speaking to Dawn.com.

Meanwhile, Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) will resume its flight operation by 4 pm Monday afternoon after security clearance, a spokesman of the national flag carrier told APP on phone.

“Four PIA employees were martyred in the terrorist attack,” he said. They were identified as Farrukh Leghari, S.M. Ilyas, Fazal Zubairi and Tanvir A. Khan, he added.

A report on the Karachi airport attack, which was presented to Prime Minister Sharif on Monday, revealed that terrorists wanted to destroy all the aircraft.

It also disclosed that terrorists had entered the airport from two separate locations.

Special Assistant to Prime Minister Nawaz on Aviation Shujaat Azeem had said that the Karachi airport would be made operational at 4 pm today.

He moreover said that security was heightened at all the airports.

Meanwhile, the CAA spokesman had said that air traffic control operations and other activities would also be resumed with the revival of normal flight operations.

Earlier, Prime Minister Sharif had ordered authorities to reopen the Karachi airport for public as soon as possible.

He also directed the CAA to facilitate the passengers in every possible manner.





Policemen show seized weapons after militants attacked Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

dexter said:


> 8 bodies have been recovered from cold storage
> 
> *Workers trapped in cold storage found dead*
> *June 10, 5:03am*
> 
> Dead bodies of seven people trapped inside cold storage have been pulled out after 28 hours,_Express News _reported.
> 
> According to _Express News_ correspondent Zohaib Jiye Ja, all the dead bodies were found in one place. The workers died due to suffocation.
> 
> Bodies have been shifted to Jinnah hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold storage where seven trapped workers were found dead after the attack on Karachi airport


8 bodies, sadly all burnt, being transferred to Jinnah Hospital - ARY News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

HRK said:


> Russian, Chinese and even Darra made Pakistani weapons are available in this region since first Afghan war for obvious reasons, Indian weapons were not available or I should say were not easily accessible in the black market of Pakistan-Afghanistan & Central Asian region, therefore the recovery of Indian made weapon from 'these elements' indicates at least two possibility
> 
> 1- Eiter these weapons and ammunition are made available 'specifically for high value operation/s' or
> *2- Indian made arms & ammunition are now available in the black market easily.
> 
> Both possibilities are dangerous not only for Pakistan but for India as well.*



Yes, that is a very dangerous scenario, and unnecessarily raise doubts on minds of Pak agencies..... and if they conclude that it is point no 1 in place 2 then there would retaliation towards Indian interests, and then we all know what happens ....



That Guy said:


> You forget, no one was blaming India. I've gone out of my way to actually tell Indian members on here that no one is blaming India. Go through this thread, I've had to tell Indian members this multiple times.
> 
> 
> Point of contention: The law and order issues aren't as wide spread as the media makes them out to be, it's a complete myth.


I got your point, infact i was pointing out the reason for trolling in this thread...... I was happy that alteast 1 person is thinking rationally.... I guess i haven't made my point clearly in that post.... @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

A ful detail on the whole event from:Live: Workers trapped in cold storage found dead – The Express Tribune

By Faraz Khan / Web Desk / Sohail Khattak / Saad Hassan / Tahir Khan / AFP
Published: June 8, 2014

*KARACHI: Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for a brazen terrorist assault on Karachi airport’s old terminal.*

At least 28 people, including 12 terrorists, were reported dead in what is the first large-scale terrorist attack at the country’s largest airport in years.

According to reports, eight ASF personnel, two Rangers officials, one police officer and three PIA officials are among the deceased. 26 people have been injured in the attack so far as well.

The military had announced that the attack had come to an end early Monday morning, five hours after militants took siege of the airport. However, firing and blasts were heard from inside the airport hours after the announcement.

Large plumes of smoke were seen rising from the runway area of the old airport (also known as the Hajj Terminal), as the airport shut down, passengers were evacuated and the flight schedule was suspended.

Pakistan Army troops have been called in to take control of the situation.

“A precautionary search operation will take place after daylight and the airport will be cleared for operations, handed back to the Civil Aviation Authority/ Airport Security by mid day,” said DG ISPR Asim Bajwa.

*Time line of the whole attack:*

*June 10, 6:15am*

Dead bodies will be sent for DNA test as they are not in recognizable form, says Provincial minister for health.

The deceased workers were not in cold storage as was reported previously but were in an adjacent room, reports _Express News _reporter Nasir Butt.

One dead body is of ASF personnel.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 10, 5:03am*

Dead bodies of seven people trapped inside cold storage have been pulled out after 28 hours,_Express News _reported.

According to _Express News_ correspondent Zohaib Jiye Ja, all the dead bodies were found in one place. The workers died due to suffocation.

Bodies have been shifted to Jinnah hospital.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 10, 3:15am*

Pakistan army and rangers rescue teams are also taking part in the operation equipped with heavy machinery.

* ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 10, 2:45am*

United Nations has strongly condemned the terrorist attack on Jinnah international airport in Karachi that killed 29 people and Shia pilgrims that killed 25 people in a hotel in Taftan, Balochistan.

* ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 10, 12:40am*

Fire brigade have taken down one of the wall of the cold storage in an effort to rescue the people trapped inside there, _Express News_ reported.

Earlier, the relatives of the people trapped inside the cargo centre had blamed that the administration was reluctant to take any action because of the medicines worth of billions of rupees stored in there. They preferred saving the expensive medicines stores there over the people trapped inside there, said protesters.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 11:25pm*

Governor Sindh Ishratul Ibad Khan has arrived at the Karachi airport to monitor the efforts to rescue seven employees of a private cargo company who are trapped inside a cold storage facility, _Express News_ reported.






Talking to media and relatives of the missing people, the governor assured that the government is investigate into the alleged negligence in the rescue efforts by the authorities and those found of negligence will be punished accordingly.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 9:48pm*

The prime minister has called for the immediate rescue of those trapped in a cold storage in the cargo area, after watching _Express News_‘ coverage of the victims’ families, who have been protesting at the site of the attack.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 8:38pm*

According to our correspondent, the audacious terrorist attack at Karachi’s old airport has dampened the chances of foreign players’ appearance in a local Twenty20 tournament in Karachi next month.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 7:39pm*








_Express News screengrabs of the funeral held earlier._

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 7:34pm*

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar has arrived in Karachi.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 7:03pm*

Relatives of those stuck in the cold storage are protesting at the airport, demanding their immediate rescue, _Express News_ reports.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 6:51pm*

A worker is trapped under the debris of the roof that collapsed due to a hand grenade attack last night, _Express News_ reports.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 6:44pm*

Two dead bodies have been found in the cold storage at the cargo area of a private company,_Express News_ reports.






_Express News screengrab of the cargo area._

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 5:44pm*

According to _Express News_, seven cargo workers, who work for a private cargo company, are still missing after the attack on Karachi airport.

The brother of one of the missing workers’ said he last spoke with his sibling between 12 and 12:30 pm and that him and other cargo workers hid in the cold storage during the time of the attack.

Four of them are believed to be cargo assistants while the other three are believed to be loaders.

_*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*_

*June 9, 3:54pm*

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah has announced that each of the injured will receive Rs0.1 million. The families of the Rangers personal who were killed in the attack will be given Rs2 million and the families of the deceased ASF personnel will receive Rs1 million.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 3:46pm*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif directs Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan to reach Karachi.

The premier tells the interior minister to meet the high ups of Rangers, police, ASF as well as CAA.

Nawaz also asked Nisar to submit a report on how to stop terrorist attacks.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 3:27pm*

Quoting DG ASF Azam Tiwana _Express News_ reports that the attackers were foreign nationals.

He adds that security has been enhanced at airports.

Funeral of the martyred ASF personnel has been held.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 2:35pm*

Flights to Lahore and Dubai are ready for departure.

Flights from other cities can land in Karachi Airport.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 2:3opm*

The airport has been reopened for operations, passengers are receiving their boarding passes,_Express News_ reports.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 2:14pm*

Two PIA planes were damaged in the attack, _Express News_ reports.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 1:53pm*

According to the initial report presented to the premier, terrorists entered the airport from two sides and intended to destroy all the planes.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 1:42pm*

The report of the attack on Jinnah International Airport has been presented to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

Director General of Inter Services Public Relations (DG-ISPR) Asim Saleem Bajwa said that the airport has been handed over to the CAA and the Airport Security Force (ASF).

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 1:10pm*

According to Dr Seemi Jamali of Jinnah hospital, two of the injured are in critical condition.

_Express News_ reports that people who were stranded at the airport are now able to leave the area.


*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 12:30pm*

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has announced that the airport will be made operational at 4pm.

CAA advises passengers to contact the relevant airlines two hours prior to their flight time.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 12:17pm*

Rangers spokesperson says that the search operation is complete. The airport has been cleared and declared as safe.

“The attack is over and we have cleared the area of all militants,” a spokesman for the paramilitary Rangers, Sibtain Rizvi, told reporters.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 12:07pm*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif says the Karachi airport will be made operational soon. Necessary arrangements will be made to facilitate the passengers, he adds.

No flight has arrived at the airport for the last 13 hours.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 12:03pm*

_Express News_ reports that the terrorists entered the airport in two groups wearing ASF uniforms.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 11:59am*

The attack, which started over 12 hours ago, has claimed around 28 lives but the exact death toll has not been confirmed.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 11:45am*

A senior intelligence official says it appears militants had aimed to hijack a plane that passengers were boarding at the main terminal, but that when they were repelled they went on the rampage.

“The passenger plane at Jinnah terminal was their target and when they failed to reach there they destroyed two private terminals in frustration,” he says.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 11:38am*

The attackers used factor VIII injections, which aid blood clotting and reduce bleeding,_Express News_ reports.

These injections are a medication used in hospitals to control bleeding in people with low levels of factor VIII (hemophilia A).

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 11:29am*

TTP spokesperson evades comments when asked about Sindh Rangers DG Major General Rizwan Akhtar claim that the attackers looked like Uzbek militants.

“We do not make a distinction in Muslims whether they are Pakistanis, Uzbeks, Arabs or Chechans. They all are Mujahideen,” Shahidullah Shahid told _The Express Tribune_ by phone.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 11:21am*

Umar Media, the official media wing of the TTP, claims on their Facebook page that just six militants had attacked the airport.

“The biggest reason for attacking Karachi airport is because it serves as the biggest air logistics centre supplying goods for the Crusaders’ war in Afghanistan and Pakistan,” a statement on their Facebook page claims.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 11:18am*

Security forces continue to sweep the airport as a security measure while sources say that all attackers have been killed.

The airport is expected to be cleared and handed back to the Civil Aviation Authority by 12pm today.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 11:07am*

TTP spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid promises more attacks in the future.

“It’s just the beginning, we have taken revenge for one (Hakimullah Mehsud), we have to take revenge for hundreds,” he says.

“We have yet to take revenge for the deaths of hundreds of innocent tribal women and children in Pakistani air strikes,” the spokesperson states.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:56am*

Rangers spokesperson says Karachi airport has been cleared of militants.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:49am*

Exchange of fire comes to a stop at the airport, _Express News_ reports. Meanwhile, aerial firing from security forces still continues.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:44am*

TTP spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid says “this attack was the revenge of martyrdom our leader Shaheed Hakimullah Mehsud and brutal killings of the TTP’s prisoners in jails.”

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:35am*

Awami Muslim League chief Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad, while speaking to _Express News_, says attacks like the one at Karachi airport are carried out to destroy the image of the country.

“This country is facing an internal threat and we need to save this country,” he adds.


*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:18am*

Politicians on twitter express their viewpoints on the airport attack:

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:14am*

TTP claims responsibility for the Karachi airport attack, reports AFP.

“We carried out the attack on Karachi airport to avenge the death of Hakimullah Mehsud,” TTP spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid tells AFP, while dismissing the government’s recent offer of peace talks as a “tool of war”.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:10am*

Sources say that the militants who blew themselves up this morning were between 18 and 19 years of age.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:07am*

Search operation by security forces continues.

The two militants that blew themselves up earlier this morning detonated the explosives when they were cornered by the security officials at the Isphani Hanger.

Sources tell _Express News_ that more suicide jackets, petrol bombs and other ammunition were recovered from the airport this morning.






_Policemen show seized weapons after militants attacked Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. PHOTO: AFP _

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 10:03am*

People including journalists said on twitter:

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 9:45am*

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan has asked for a report on the attack.






_Employees leave the Jinnah International Airport after militants attack in Karachi on June 9, 2014. PHOTO: AFP_

An airport official tells _Express News _that militants had entered the airport from the ICG gate and killed four ASF officials at the spot.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 9:36am*

Three blasts heard at Karachi airport at the old terminal.

According to sources, two of the militants blew themselves up.

_Express News screengrab of the explosions._

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 9:25am*

Blasts also heard at the airport, _Express News_ reports.






_Express News screengrab._

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 9:16am*

At least 28 people have been killed so far in the attack. Ten militants, eight ASF personnel, two Rangers officials, one police officer and three PIA officials are among the deceased.

It is reported that 24 people have been injured in the attack so far.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 9:13am*

6 to 7 tanks have proceeded to Isphani Hangar after the firing.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 8:49am*

Sources say three militants are present at Karachi airport.

A high contingent of the Pak Army has reached the site of the firing.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 8:40am*

_Express News_ reports that some militants are still present at the airport. The number of militants is not known as of yet.






_Express News screengrab of security officials at Karachi airport._

Emergency has been declared once again.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 8:28am*

Firing heard at Karachi airport near Isphani Hangar, which is the aircraft overhaul facility of the airport, _Express News_ reports.



One person injured in the firing.



The injured, identified as a technician, is taken to a local hospital for medical treatment.






_Express News screengrab of Karachi airport._

“We have relaunched the operation and called in additional troops,” says Sibtain Rizvi, spokesperson for the Rangers paramilitary force.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 8:20am*

Islamabad and Lahore airports have been put on high alert.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 4:35am*

ISPR claims that all terrorist have been killed.



DG ISPR claimed that remaining 4 terrorists have also been killed, bringing the total number of terrorists killed to 10.



He further claimed that terrorists were confined to two areas. Weapons including rockets and RPGs were recovered from the terrorists.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 4:20am*

SSG commandos have reached Karachi to take part in the ongoing operation.



*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 3:55am*

Six terrorists have been killed so far during the army operation at the airport, said ISPR. The death toll has now risen to 18.



Nine ASF men, one Rangers official and two PIA officials were also killed in the incident.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 3:30am*

Security forces have cleared the cargo terminal, _Express News_ is reporting.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 3:25am*

According to_ Express News_ the bomb disposal squad has defused two suicide vests and 20 bombs recovered from slain terrorists thus far.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 3:10am*

_Express News_ is reporting that two more loud blasts were heard.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:52am*

There’s another update on the death toll – which has gone up drastically.

Now being reported: Some 7 ASF, 2 Rangers personnel as well as 1 policeman and one airline employee have lost their lives.

Three terrorists are reported dead.

Four hours have lapsed since the attack, and about half a dozen terrorists remain active, but contained.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:42am*

_Express News_ is reporting that the death toll has increased to nine now.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:33am*

ISPR says that all passengers in the airport have been successfully evacuated.



Says that the operation is in its “final stages” and Jinnah Terminal has been completely secured.



The terrorists are still active, but contained to a specific area.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:20am*

Firing erupts once again following more loud explosions around the Airport.



*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:15am*

_Express News_ is reporting that terrorists are holed up in one place.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:10am*

The flames inside the airport premises have increased in magnitude.

People are also still stuck inside Jinnah Terminal.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 2:06am*

_Express News_ is now reporting that three terrorists have been killed.

Seven terrorists are still alive and at the airport and surrounded by security forces.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 1:28am*

More shots heard.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 1:21am*

Rangers’ officials are claiming that four terrorists have been surrounded. Two have already been killed.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 1:10am*

_Express News_ is reporting that DG Rangers has arrived at the site to monitor the operation.

The chief minister of Sindh is also reported to be in the vicinity.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:54am*

The spokesperson of the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) has confirmed that the Army has taken over the operation.



*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:52am*

The chief minister of Sindh is in touch with the Karachi Corps Commander and the Director-General of Sindh Rangers over the operation to clear the airport.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:50am*

_Express News_ is reporting that two terrorists have been reported killed along with five security officials.

Some of the injured and dead have been taken to Jinnah Hospital.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:45am*

Officials are telling _The Express Tribune_ that the terrorists entered the airport from the Isphani Hangar, the aircraft overhaul facility of the airport.

The hangar is located right in front of the PIA head office. It is improbable that there were too many employees there when attack occurred.

The intensity of the gunfight and bomb explosions shook the entire neighbourhood around the old terminal. The terminal is considered as high security zone as VIPs including the prime minister and president frequently use it.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:35am*

CAA spokesperson Abid Qaimkhani has said he is not able to confirm the extent of the damage to the airport facilities or how many people have been injured or killed in the attack.

“All I can say is that a few ASF and CAA officials have been injured.”

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:25am*

The Sindh government has declared red alert in the city and emergency has also been imposed in the hospitals of the city.

*……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… *

*June 9, 12:20am*

Flights to Karachi have been diverted to other airports of the country.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………*

*June 9, 12:10am*

The Army has been called in to back up security officials.

*June 8, 11:45pm*

According to details at least four ASF personnel were killed when terrorist hurled crackers and opened firing near Haj Terminal of Karachi Airport.


Terrorist were trying to enter the runway area.

Back-up contingents of security forces have been called in.

Police and Rangers have cordoned off the area and flight schedule have also been put on hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

This is interesting 2 to 3 of the attackers were wearing "karas" Now Who in Pakistan wears Karas? as per ARY News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*کراچی حملہ، بھارت کا ازبکستان اور تاجکستان میں جاری پاکستان مخالف خفیہ آپریشن بے نقاب*
09 جون 2014 (21:20)






روم(نیوز ڈیسک) بھارت کی طرف سے غیر ملکیوںکو تربیت دے کر پاکستان میں دہشت گردی کیلئے استعمال کرنے کا معاملہ کوئی نیا نہیں ہے اور کراچی ائر پورٹ پر حملہ کرنے والے دہشتگردوں کے غیر ملکی ہونے کا انکشاف ہوا ہے۔ بھارت کس طرح غیر ملکیوں کو تربیت دے کر پاکستان میں دہشت گردی کی آگ بھڑکا رہا ہے اس کا اندازہ ایک اطالوی صحافی کی چشم کُشا تحقیقات سے کیا جاسکتا ہے جو دہشت گردی کے خوفناک بھارتی پراجیکٹ کا چشم دید گواہ بھی ہے۔ معلوم ہوا ہے کہ فارخور ائربیس (Farkhor Airbase) اور آئنی ائر بیس ، تاجکستان کے قریب بھارت نے ٹریننگ کیمپ قائم کر رکھے ہیں جہاں تاجکستان اور ازبکستان کے نوجوانوں کو دہشت گردی کی تربیت دے کر پاکستان میں حملوں کے لئے بھیجا جاتاہے۔ بھارتی خفیہ ایجنسیوں کے لوگ تاجکستان اور ازبکستان کے پسماندہ علاقوں سے نو عمر بے روزگار لوگوں کو بھرتی کرتے ہیں ۔ ان نوجوانوں کو شاندار ملازمت کا جھانسہ دیا جاتا ہے اور ان کے خاندان کو پیشگی رقوم ادا کی جاتی ہیں۔ کیمپ میں قیام کے دوران ان نوجوانوں کو ہر طرح کی آسائشیں فراہم کی جاتی ہیں اور بھارت سے آنے والے مذہبی انسٹرکٹر دو سے تین ہفتے تک مذہبی تعلیم کے نام پر ان کے زہنوں میں شدت پسندی ، دہشت گردی اور پاکستان سے نفرت کے خیالات بھرتے ہیں۔ ازبک اور تاجک زباوں میں دی جانے والی اس تعلیم میں پاکستان کو مسلمانوں کے مسائل کا ذمہ دار بتایا جاتا ہے اور ان نوجوانوں کو یہ باور کروایا جاتا ہے کہ بھارت مذہبی آزادی امن و آشتی کا گہوارہ ہے اور اسے پاکستانی ایٹمی ہتھیاروں سے تباہی کا خطرہ لاحق ہے۔ تربیت کا پہلا مرحلہ مکمل ہونے پر ان نوجوانوں سے پوچھا جاتا ہے کہ وہ پاکستان کے خلاف ’جہاد‘ کے لئے تیار ہیں یا نہیں ۔ ہاں میں جواب دینے والوں کی تنخواہ دوگنی کر دی جاتی ہے اور چار سے چھ ماہ پر مشتمل ان کی فوجی تربیت کا مرحلہ شروع کر دیا جاتا ہے۔ جو نوجوان متذبذب ہوتے ہیں انہیں مائل کرنے کے لئے مزید تربیت کے لئے بھارت بھیج دیا جاتا ہے۔ فوجی تربیت کے مرحلہ میں ان نوجوانوں کو آٹومیٹک ہتھیار چلانے ، دھماکہ خیز مواد تیار کرنے اور مطلوبہ جگہ پر لگانے اور گوریلا جنگ کی تربیت دی جاتی ہے۔ اس تربیت کا ایک اہم پہلو یہ ہے کہ اس کے دوران بھارت سے نوجوان اورخوبرو دوشیزائیں کیمپ میں لائی جاتی ہیںجو کہ ان نوجوانوں پر اپنا سحر مکمل طاری کردیتی ہیں اور ان کا دل بہلاتی ہیں۔تربیت مکمل ہونے پر ان نوجوانوں کو ایک خصوصی دورے پر بھارت لے جایا جاتا ہے جہاں سے واپسی پر انہیں افغانستان کے راستے پاکستان کے قبائلی علاقوں میں داخل کردیا جاتا ہے۔ یہ انکشاف بھی ہوا کہ فاٹا اور بلوچستان کے نو جوانوں کو بھی تاجک اور ازبک نوجوانوں کے ساتھ تربیت میں شامل کیا جاتا ہے تاکہ وہ اپنے آپ کواکیلا محسوس نہ کریں ۔ دہشت گردی کی تربیت دینے والے یہ بھارتی کیمپ 2005ءسے مسلسل کام کر رہے ہیں اور پہلی مرتبہ بھارت کے تاجکستان میں ا ڈ ے بنانے کی خواہش پہلی مرتبہ 2002 میں سامنے آئی تھی ، گو کہ اس بات کا اعتراف حکومتی سطح پر نہیں کیا جاتا.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hulk

Brown Pundits: Pakistan and Terrorism; Rocket Science?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Guys I was really busy during past two days. Heard the news about airport attack but couldn't follow up. Can anyone summarize the incident for me, please?


----------



## Reviewer21

Abu Nasar said:


> Somebody should give you a -ve rating for posting nonsense on this thread.



Oh really why don't you say the same to your bhai in Pakistan, he is just replying them in their language.



HAIDER said:


> Some Indian poster raise the question , what Indian stuff recovered, according to them its nothing. Here is the answer, F8 (injection) , FACTOR 8 Indian soldier pain killer recovered . Which is only used by Indian armed forces. It was not one or two pieces,. Found in almost every terrorist beg pack.


Well some people are also saying they didn't see any Chinese equipment, can u please tell us on that something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

indianrabbit said:


> Brown Pundits: Pakistan and Terrorism; Rocket Science?


Sh*tty blogs, is this what PDF has come to?


----------



## Reviewer21

pakdefender said:


> STFU rat! even when you people are caught with your pants down you still lie! I once caught an indian call center scammer and recorded his conversation , when I called out their cheat scheme , they admitted , then I I abused india and tell them to go f them selves , the shameless people called back , said that yes we are scammer but you shouldn't have abused india , are you allos like those scum bags ? looks to be the case


@Jungibaaz @Oscar Should I reply him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Abu Nasar said:


> He is not a MUMMY! Whats wrong with you? He was feron's chief adviser



Lozzz. That's a nice one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

SHAMK9 said:


> @MarkusS do we get discount on your Airbus Jets for this?



Unfortunately i guess not. ;p


----------



## Roybot

dexter said:


> 8 bodies have been recovered from cold storage the eighth one is the body of an ASF officer recovered at across 5:30 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Workers trapped in cold storage found dead*
> *June 10, 5:03am*
> 
> Dead bodies of seven people trapped inside cold storage have been pulled out after 28 hours,_Express News _reported.
> 
> According to _Express News_ correspondent Zohaib Jiye Ja, all the dead bodies were found in one place. The workers died due to suffocation.
> 
> Bodies have been shifted to Jinnah hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold storage where seven trapped workers were found dead after the attack on Karachi airport




This is criminal negligence and sheer incompetence. Didn't they search and clear the airport before starting operations?. What if terrorists were hiding like this, regrouped and attacked?

RIP to these workers, no one deserves such a death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Roybot said:


> This is criminal negligence and sheer incompetence. Didn't they search and clear the airport before starting operations?. What if terrorists were hiding like this, regrouped and attacked?
> 
> RIP to these workers, no one deserves such a death.



This is Karachi dear. Nobody cares about Karachiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

gslv mk3 said:


> all I hear are 'injections made in India' were found.And among weapons seized from them there are weapons we don't even manufacture.








Indian Arms And Ammunition Found on The Bodies of The Militants. | ARYNEWS.tv, Pakistan News-Latest,Breaking News,Live Videos | ARY NEWS – Har Lamha Bakhabar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinnacle

Jazzbot said:


> Guys I was really busy during past two days. Heard the news about airport attack but couldn't follow up. Can anyone summarize the incident for me, please?


Mid night round about 11:00 PM sunday, 10 terrorists entered Karachi airport while firing at ASF personnels. 4 of them were injured and later martyred.Rangers reached at the spot Later SSG was called.SSG(zarrar) reached airport and and escorted the plane of passengers, later passengers were shifted to the safe place by SSG commandos.Exchange of fires and rockets between terrorists and commandos were witnessed.They had indian made weapons and injections that mostly indian army uses. Terrorists wanted to hijack the plane this is what the initial reports claim.Operation ended in the Morning of the Monday.all terrorists were killed with loss of 19 precious lives including 6-7 security personnels and 6 aircraft were damaged partially.
This is what i could find yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Reviewer21 said:


> Oh really why don't you say the same to your bhai in Pakistan, he is just replying them in their language.
> 
> 
> Well some people are also saying they didn't see any Chinese equipment, can u please tell us on that something.


Major equipment Guns, Grenade and Grenade launchers and blood clotting medicine were from India. A a minor part of confiscated weapons can be part of India, but here 90 percent is made in India.......


----------



## Reviewer21

HAIDER said:


> Major equipment Guns, Grenade and Grenade launchers and blood clotting medicine were from India. A a minor part of confiscated weapons can be part of India, but here 90 percent is made in India.......


Okay then let's say it was 10% China's involvement in this attack, fair enough?


----------



## gslv mk3

Patriots said:


> Indian Arms And Ammunition Found on The Bodies of The Militants. | ARYNEWS.tv, Pakistan News-Latest,Breaking News,Live Videos | ARY NEWS – Har Lamha Bakhabar





HAIDER said:


> Major equipment Guns, Grenade and Grenade launchers and blood clotting medicine were from India. A a minor part of confiscated weapons can be part of India, but here 90 percent is made in India.......



Name them please!! I am no gun expert.let me check whether we make these.


----------



## suresh1773

American Pakistani said:


> These terrorists are sponsored, funded & trained by RAW terrorists in Afghanistan just like RAW trained mutki terrorists, LTTE, RSS, 7 lakh in IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir, etc etc.



Your Highness,Your Excellency,Well this Airport attack was done by MQM supermo Altaf Huessin & Mr.Asif Ali Zardari. It cannot be ruled out Both of them might have “OUTSOURCED” the work to Indians Well both of them are from Karachi,they know the layout of the Airport & the exit routes.Even the water mafia in Karachi is controlled & operated by Indian thugs


----------



## Roybot

HAIDER said:


> *Major equipment Guns, Grenade and Grenade launchers* and blood clotting medicine were from India. A a minor part of confiscated weapons can be part of India, but here 90 percent is made in India.......



Unsubstantiated bs. None of the weapons shown in pictures are made in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayAtl

GreenFalcon said:


> Thats exactly how we felt after 26/11



the recordings and your guy from pakistan was paraded...



balixd said:


> my dear no one is accusing india of anything, if any official has said so please share with us. All we have said is india origin weaponry recovered - now it is you indian members whose undies are in twist and acting all defensive



where is this proof of the weaponry ? I keep seeing you guys citing it... but

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

JonAsad said:


> Allah k banday kab say poch reha hoon koi bata nai reha-
> How much long can a person survive inside a freezer?-


meno ki pta  depends on ventilation , number of people stuck,, that is 7-9


Fulcrum15 said:


>


That might explain, because i asked the concerned person if any plane was blown up


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476266575100911616


----------



## chhota bheem

news channels reporting fresh attack on karachi airport


----------



## Dubious

Peshwa said:


> And I dont believe that the investigation is completed yet, nor do I think that any direct connection with India can be drawn at this point based purely on the medical supplies mentioned...
> 
> I would be very interested in knowing, because so far except for your rangers, no one has pointed fingers at India...just a "foreign hand"


And hence what I pointed...its called investigation...Plus we make our own factor 8 (fatmid) and dont import from India or not that brand or something (at least news agencies reported that its not available in the market) ...Hence that news went viral....that yes weapons were found and made in China or other country weapons can be bought in the black market so if we find those we dont point to those countries but Indians claim there is no blackmarket for Made Indian ones (read some 50 pages back when I suggested that as a reasoning I was laughed and mocked at by your countrymen) so if that is the case and we find some...add 2 and 2....

But then again you will go in a denial swing so I leave you to just that



chhota bheem said:


> news channels reporting fresh attack on karachi airport


WTH? not again...can anyone confirm @Abu Nasar @farhanalee7 @dexter @Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

Akheilos said:


> WTH? not again...can anyone confirm @Abu Nasar @farhanalee7 @dexter @Muhammad Omar


I am watching it live on Ary news live,you can hear the firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

chhota bheem said:


> I am watching it live on Ary news live,you can hear the firing.


Breaking: Militants mount fresh attack near Karachi airport 10 June 2014

Not again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Again they tried to atack karachi airpot but failed.

*Firing at ASF camp; Karachi airport flight operations suspended*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Men in Green said:


> Again they tried to atack karachi airpot but failed.
> 
> *Firing at ASF camp; Karachi airport flight operations suspended*


Breaking: Militants mount fresh attack near Karachi airport 10 June 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476277828359827456










all those channels showing live coverage & airing interviews of the security personnel, need to be cautioned.... i say suspend their licenses... they are aiding the fcking terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475910512505802752


----------



## Indus Falcon

One hour ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

EK 606 which reached Karachi and then went back to Dubai, leaving for Karachi again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Mamba1

Only one thought is now occupying my mind since last two days? If security of your biggest airport can be compromised so easily and repeatedly , how safe are your nuclear weapons?

many of your ex ISI officers are formally working for other nation. Not sure how many are working unofficially. How secure is your strategic information. If it is compromised , it will not be you problem alone it will be a problem to us too


----------



## Indus Falcon

Black Mamba1 said:


> Only one thought is now occupying my mind since last two days? If security of your biggest airport can be compromised so easily and repeatedly , how safe are your nuclear weapons?
> 
> many of your ex ISI officers are formally working for other nation. Not sure how many are working unofficially. How secure is your strategic information. If it is compromised , it will not be you problem alone it will be a problem to us too


Check out the latest US State dept briefing Einstein!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*National Security Committee meeting with PM Nawaz Sharif on the chair gets underway, Ch Nisar, COAS Raheel Sharif attending.*


----------



## Devil Soul

@DawnNEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Akheilos said:


> And hence what I pointed...its called investigation...Plus we make our own factor 8 (fatmid) and dont import from India or not that brand or something (at least news agencies reported that its not available in the market) ...Hence that news went viral....that yes weapons were found and made in China or other country weapons can be bought in the black market so if we find those we dont point to those countries but Indians claim there is no blackmarket for Made Indian ones (read some 50 pages back when I suggested that as a reasoning I was laughed and mocked at by your countrymen) so if that is the case and we find some...add 2 and 2....
> 
> But then again you will go in a denial swing so I leave you to just that
> 
> 
> WTH? not again...can anyone confirm @Abu Nasar @farhanalee7 @dexter @Muhammad Omar



Now rangers in conducting operation in Pehlwan goth
Time to bomb the asse$$ of TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

dexter said:


> Now rangers in conducting operation in Pehlwan goth
> Time to bomb the asse$$ of TTP


they have arrested 2 wearing ASF uniform....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476333624673841152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

dexter said:


> Now rangers in conducting operation in Pehlwan goth
> Time to bomb the asse$$ of TTP



yeh bhi half arsed chor dya jaye ga


----------



## Screambowl

Sad, If this continues, Karachi airport will not be able to operate flights.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

> Apparently this new attack Tuesday targeted the airport security training facility. Clearly the terrorists involved are trying to hurt the Pakistani government over *disputed territories near the Afghanistan border*.



This is a comment I saw on an international forum.

Just shows how much misinformed the yanks and general public are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Fulcrum15 said:


> This is a comment I saw on an international forum.
> 
> Just shows how much misinformed the yanks and general public are.


wow did they manage to shift Kashmir towards our Western border?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Inspector Muhammad Sarwar's namaz-e-janaza held in Lahore





Namaz e Janaza of martyr Rangers Jawan being offered at Bhittai Rangers HQ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## foxbat

Fulcrum15 said:


> This is a comment I saw on an international forum.
> 
> Just shows how much misinformed the yanks and general public are.



Its not being misinformed. Its the narrative being created. Wait and watch the fun

Edit: By Fun, the reference is to the narrative and not the terrorist strike.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

danish falcon said:


> Mid night round about 11:00 PM sunday, 10 terrorists entered Karachi airport while firing at ASF personnels. 4 of them were injured and later martyred.Rangers reached at the spot Later SSG was called.SSG(zarrar) reached airport and and escorted the plane of passengers, later passengers were shifted to the safe place by SSG commandos.Exchange of fires and rockets between terrorists and commandos were witnessed.They had indian made weapons and injections that mostly indian army uses. Terrorists wanted to hijack the plane this is what the initial reports claim.Operation ended in the Morning of the Monday.all terrorists were killed with loss of 19 precious lives including 6-7 security personnels and 6 aircraft were damaged partially.
> This is what i could find yet.



Thanks, did any plane suffer serious damage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Devil Soul said:


>


it looks like their target was hanger , oil installations and technical assistance only.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jazzbot said:


> Thanks, did any plane suffer serious damage


With the exception of the PIA 747, don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Fulcrum15 said:


> This is a comment I saw on an international forum.
> 
> Just shows how much misinformed the yanks and general public are.



how do take " yanks" are misinformed from one comment? 

secondly, that might have been an inarticulate post , where the poster was trying to say that the terrorists attacks were in retaliation of bombing their Northern areas by the Pak air force. which the TTP has also said was the reason for their attacks too...


----------



## Jayanta

Abu Nasar said:


> Rifle grenades & RPG = indian origin



India doesn't manufacture RPG's. Secondly, were all riffles Indian....what about the AK's they were carrying....I presume they were Chinese. Has China been blamed for the attacks???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFalcon

JayAtl said:


> the recordings and your guy from pakistan was paraded...
> 
> 
> 
> where is this proof of the weaponry ? I keep seeing you guys citing it... but


good for you, i hope u joined the parade as well



JayAtl said:


> how do take " yanks" are misinformed from one comment?
> 
> secondly, that might have been an inarticulate post , where the poster was trying to say that the terrorists attacks were in retaliation of bombing their Northern areas by the Pak air force. which the TTP has also said was the reason for their attacks too...


I lived with the Yanks for 18 years, well they are misinformed just like the Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Jayanta said:


> India doesn't manufacture RPG's. Secondly, were all riffles Indian....what about the AK's they were carrying....I presume they were Chinese. Has China been blamed for the attacks???


Indian Funding! does that make any sense now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

GreenFalcon said:


> good for you, i hope u joined the parade as well
> 
> 
> I lived with the Yanks for 18 years, well they are misinformed just like the Indians


I know a lot of Pakistanis and if I generalize the whole population of Pakistan based on my personal opinion of those few Pakistanis, I am sure you wont like it much.


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

ford6 said:


> stop blaming India for your own failures, taliban was your own creation to destabilize soviet union built along radical islam, now this thing has spread over your lands so you are blaming India


so you are saying India has nothing to do with it now or never did in the past?


----------



## Jayanta

GreenFalcon said:


> Indian Funding! does that make any sense now?



Now to prove Indian funding you will have to come up with paper trails of the money not guns. The black market of gun is filled with guns from all around the world. And Indian gun out of 100 Chinese doesn't prove Indian funding....and for God sake...India doesn't have to fund TeTPak....they have enough funding from much richer countries. I may admit to India's involvement in Balochistan...but as far as Taliban is concerned there is no Indian intervention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFalcon said:


> so you are saying India has nothing to do with it now or never did in the past?


--
if you think india has done ..
plase go to UN and prove 
this is the golden chance to nab culprits 
how we did in 26/11



GreenFalcon said:


> good for you, i hope u joined the parade as well
> 
> 
> I lived with the Yanks for 18 years, well they are misinformed just like the Indians


--
pakistanis have common line
excpet them all talking lies and spreading misinforamtion..
seems china effect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

GreenFalcon said:


> good for you, i hope u joined the parade as well
> 
> 
> I lived with the Yanks for 18 years, well they are misinformed just like the Indians



so basically you pulled it out of thin air. typical conspiratorialist


----------



## GreenFalcon

foxbat said:


> I know a lot of Pakistanis and if I generalize the whole population of Pakistan based on my personal opinion of those few Pakistanis, I am sure you wont like it much.


If you live in place where The Media, which includes music, movies,etc is pumped into your system like blood and where the Media which is owned by greedy wealthy people who love money only. Do you think those 'Nice' people will tell you the truth?


----------



## dexter

*” پاکستان تنہا نہیں،خوشی اور غم میں ایک ساتھ کھڑے ہیں*“
*THANKYOU TURKISH BROTHERS *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

JayAtl said:


> so basically you pulled it out of thin air. typical conspiratorialist


Truth's definition in India is: Conspiracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayanta

dexter said:


>



So soldiers in frontline use this drug. The news clearly mentions there is no company in Pakistan that manufactures that drug...so you need to import it. India is the world's largest generic drug producer...as you cannot afford drugs manufactured from west you guys have to live on these drugs...no matter how much you curse India. This only proves that India produces things that Pakistan cannot....other than that nothing is proved by it. What about the communication device like mobiles in the hands of the militants...which country were they from???


----------



## GreenFalcon

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> if you think india has done ..
> plase go to UN and prove
> this is the golden chance to nab culprits
> how we did in 26/11
> 
> 
> --
> pakistanis have common line
> excpet them all talking lies and spreading misinforamtion..
> seems china effect


UN? who doesn't do anything to stop Muslim massacres in Kashmir is going to help us, wow I'm sooooo happy
India has the Nazi effect on them 



Jayanta said:


> So soldiers in frontline use this drug. The news clearly mentions there is no company in Pakistan that manufactures that drug...so you need to import it. India is the world's largest generic drug producer...as you cannot afford drugs manufactured from west you guys have to live on these drugs...no matter how much you curse India. This only proves that India produces things that Pakistan cannot....other than that nothing is proved by it. What about the communication device like mobiles in the hands of the militants...which country were they from???










ford6 said:


> It is your own creation working against you. Your own failure. How come India came in between


Why does India need so many embassies in Afghanistan? is it just to make the Pathans happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFalcon said:


> UN? who doesn't do anything to stop Muslim massacres in Kashmir is going to help us, wow I'm sooooo happy
> India has the Nazi effect on them


-
you dont accept UN . 
why UN does not do anything... think..
its simple to blame others..
i know UN is not holy cow but still its respect body...
you dont accept international court ...
--
where is Muslim massacre in in indian jammu and kashmir 
indian media wil rip off govt even some men died due to masscare ...
and indian judiciary will nail them too
--
*wanna see nazi effect*
(now its your own media.. no indian or wstern )
Black September: When Ziaul Haq killed Palestinians in Jordan in 1969
A leaf from history: Enter: Ziaul Haq - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Like all pre-independence generals, the Jallandhar-born Ziaul Haq also joined the British army during the Second World War and joined the Pakistan army after independence. He was sent to Jordan in 1967 where he stayed for three years. He trained Jordanian soldiers and led the operation known as Black September, a very regrettable action against Palestinians in Jordan.

A great number of Palestinians had settled in Jordan after the creation of Israel in 1948 and over time they formed a strong minority and raised the question of an independent Palestine. King Hussein of Jordan feared that the Palestinians could endanger his kingdom; he therefore ordered an action against Palestinian camps. *The estimated number of Palestinians killed in this action is believed to be anywhere from 2,000 to 25,000, depending on the source. It is however certain that their forces were thoroughly routed. Thanks to his role in this action, *
*Ziaul Haq, a brigadie **at that time, came to be remembered as the Palestinian killer in his own country.*


----------



## dexter

*Bullets elevated my son to martyr status, says father*
By Rizwan Shehzad
Published: June 10, 2014

*KARACHI: 
Even as friends, colleagues and family members of 11 Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel and four Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) employees who lost their lives in the attack on the airport in Karachi on Sunday night mourned their loss, their grief was tempered by the praise their loved ones received across Pakistan, described as ‘martyrs’.*

“I will not shed a tear for my son who has left us forever,” said 60-year-old Maula Dad, the father of a senior PIA technician Fakhar, who was killed on Sunday. “Four bullets fired by the terrorists didn’t kill my son, they elevated him to the status of martyr,” he said. “He held my head high.”

“Whether you accept it or not, write it or not, our colleagues have attained martyrdom,” said one ASF official. “We are ready to sacrifice our lives to protect our homeland.” Another ASF official commented that the deceased has fought on a ‘battlefield’ on Sunday night.

Thousands of miles away from their hometowns, around 3,000 officials reside in six double-story and six single-story barracks at the ASF camp located behind Karachi’s airport. On Monday they witnessed the final rites of their colleagues, as the bodies were washed and prepared for the funerals later in the day.

“Martyrdom is the most desired award of every fighter and that’s what our colleagues have been blessed with,” said one guard. “Their courage is unparalleled and we are satisfied with our efforts last night.”

The coffins were draped with the national flag and a floral wreath perched on each coffin as they were transported from the ASF camp to the airport. The bodies were transported to their families following the funeral.

According to an ASF official who wished to remain anonymous, when officials received word of the attack at the airport, all ASF Jawans present on site were prepared to counter the attack.

Only half of them were sent to the airport. “Every one of us wanted to go but the Jawans on duty had stopped the terrorists and foiled the attack,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 10th, 2014._






Pakistani Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel and family members carry the coffin of a colleague, killed in an assault by militants on Karachi airport and to be flown to Islamabad, at the airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. PHOTO: AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFalcon

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> you dont accept UN .
> why UN does not do anything... think..
> its simple to blame others..
> i know UN is not holy cow but still its respect body...
> you dont accept international court ...
> --
> where is Muslim massacre in in indian jammu and kashmir
> indian media wil rip off govt even some men died due to masscare ...
> and indian judiciary will nail them too
> --
> *wanna see nazi effect*
> (now its your own media.. no indian or wstern )
> Black September: When Ziaul Haq killed Palestinians in Jordan in 1969
> A leaf from history: Enter: Ziaul Haq - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> 
> Like all pre-independence generals, the Jallandhar-born Ziaul Haq also joined the British army during the Second World War and joined the Pakistan army after independence. He was sent to Jordan in 1967 where he stayed for three years. He trained Jordanian soldiers and led the operation known as Black September, a very regrettable action against Palestinians in Jordan.
> 
> A great number of Palestinians had settled in Jordan after the creation of Israel in 1948 and over time they formed a strong minority and raised the question of an independent Palestine. King Hussein of Jordan feared that the Palestinians could endanger his kingdom; he therefore ordered an action against Palestinian camps. *The estimated number of Palestinians killed in this action is believed to be anywhere from 2,000 to 25,000, depending on the source. It is however certain that their forces were thoroughly routed. Thanks to his role in this action, *
> *Ziaul Haq, a brigadie **at that time, came to be remembered as the Palestinian killer in his own country.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pinnacle

Jazzbot said:


> Thanks, did any plane suffer serious damage


Yes, i saw a google map of karachi airport somewhere on facebook according to map one aircraft was almost completely into ashes, but Allah knows better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFalcon said:


> View attachment 34622


--
when facts comes in some pak members .. come on full throttle
used too it..


----------



## dexter

danish falcon said:


> Yes, i saw a google map of karachi airport somewhere on facebook according to map one aircraft was almost completely into ashes, but Allah knows better.



thats a lie that pic is from 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

dexter said:


> *Bullets elevated my son to martyr status, says father*
> By Rizwan Shehzad
> Published: June 10, 2014
> 
> *KARACHI:
> Even as friends, colleagues and family members of 11 Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel and four Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) employees who lost their lives in the attack on the airport in Karachi on Sunday night mourned their loss, their grief was tempered by the praise their loved ones received across Pakistan, described as ‘martyrs’.*
> 
> “I will not shed a tear for my son who has left us forever,” said 60-year-old Maula Dad, the father of a senior PIA technician Fakhar, who was killed on Sunday. “Four bullets fired by the terrorists didn’t kill my son, they elevated him to the status of martyr,” he said. “He held my head high.”
> 
> “Whether you accept it or not, write it or not, our colleagues have attained martyrdom,” said one ASF official. “We are ready to sacrifice our lives to protect our homeland.” Another ASF official commented that the deceased has fought on a ‘battlefield’ on Sunday night.
> 
> Thousands of miles away from their hometowns, around 3,000 officials reside in six double-story and six single-story barracks at the ASF camp located behind Karachi’s airport. On Monday they witnessed the final rites of their colleagues, as the bodies were washed and prepared for the funerals later in the day.
> 
> “Martyrdom is the most desired award of every fighter and that’s what our colleagues have been blessed with,” said one guard. “Their courage is unparalleled and we are satisfied with our efforts last night.”
> 
> The coffins were draped with the national flag and a floral wreath perched on each coffin as they were transported from the ASF camp to the airport. The bodies were transported to their families following the funeral.
> 
> According to an ASF official who wished to remain anonymous, when officials received word of the attack at the airport, all ASF Jawans present on site were prepared to counter the attack.
> 
> Only half of them were sent to the airport. “Every one of us wanted to go but the Jawans on duty had stopped the terrorists and foiled the attack,” he said.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, June 10th, 2014._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Airport Security Force (ASF) personnel and family members carry the coffin of a colleague, killed in an assault by militants on Karachi airport and to be flown to Islamabad, at the airport in Karachi on June 9, 2014. PHOTO: AFP


--
RIP



GreenFalcon said:


> View attachment 34622


--
kyu beta 
bolti band..
learn and then talk baby


----------



## GreenFalcon

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> when facts comes in some pak members .. come on full throttle
> used too it..


Sorry I don't understand gibberish, please fix your sentence and maybe I'll understand what you are trying to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

GreenFalcon said:


> Truth's definition in India is: Conspiracy



err not truth rather conspritolist is the pakistanis reputation. if there was truth , you would have shown us the proof about indian weapons present...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFalcon said:


> Sorry I don't understand gibberish, please fix your sentence and maybe I'll understand what you are trying to say


--
i gave you facts and link about 
what you call nazi effect ...
rest read post and answer with data and facts
your or mine OPINION does not mater here


----------



## GreenFalcon

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> RIP
> 
> 
> --
> kyu beta
> bolti band..
> learn and then talk baby


Sorry I don't argue with Brainwashed people. I rather bang my head against the wall


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JayAtl said:


> err not truth rather conspritolist is the pakistanis reputation. if there was truth , you would have shown us the proof about indian weapons present...


--
even they know if they go with indian weapon theiry even in there local court 
they will get a BANG


----------



## Pinnacle

dexter said:


> thats a lie that pic is from 2013


But that pic looked like real. There were many civilian planes parked around that plane in the pic. Heck, i dont remember where i saw that pic on fb


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFalcon said:


> Sorry I don't argue with Brainwashed people. I rather bang my head against the wall


--
oye lucky..
its your media 
your top newspaper..
how i can brainwashed..?
so now from mis information to brainwash .?


----------



## dexter

*Har baat mein tang arana* 
Be ready when they say Pakistan's nukes are not safe!

US has reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistani nuclear assets following Sunday night's terrorist attack on Karachi's Airport.







*US confident of Pakistan's nuclear security*
By APP
Published about 9 hours ago




Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf. — File photo
WASHINGTON: The United States has reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistani nuclear assets following Sunday night's terrorist attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport.

“We believe the Pakistani government understands the importance of protecting all of its arsenal, including things related to its nuclear program,” Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf said at the daily briefing.

“We know that they care about this a great deal and have no reason at this point to think it's anything but safe,” she added, when asked about the US views on safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons.

Meanwhile, in the wake of terrorist assault on Karachi airport, the State Department has said the US stands steadfast in its commitment to the people of Pakistan in their efforts to counter terrorism and build a peaceful future.”

“We support Pakistan's efforts to bring all those involved in planning and executing this attack to justice,” Spokesperson Jen Psaki said in a statement.

Regrettably, she noted, the Pakistani people face violent assaults from numerous groups.

She also expressed the US sincere condolences to those affected by this heinous attack on pilgrims in Balochistan and said Washington strongly condemns those responsible.

“Extremist violence against innocent Pakistani men, women, and children of any faith is an assault on universal human values.”

“We encourage the government to take steps to protect and improve the lives of members of Pakistan's minorities and take concrete steps to promote tolerance and religious freedom. “

*US condemns Karachi airport attack; offers help with probe*
Condemning the terrorist attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport, the US offered Pakistan its help in investigating the incident on the country's largest airport.

“(We) join the Pakistani people in condemning this attack. We have offered assistance to the relevant Pakistani authorities in investigating this crime,” Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf said, while wishing the injured speedy recovery and condoling with families of the victims.

Harf also told the daily briefing that there are no reports of American citizens among the casualties and all staff at the American mission is safe.

Explaining the American probe offer, she said Pakistan has a number of capabilities to handle these incidents and the US is ready to help Pakistan with the investigation.

Harf said counterterrorism is a shared concern for the US and Pakistan.

Broadly speaking, she said, Washington works closely with Pakistan in areas of counterterrorism, to help build the South Asian country's capacity to deal with terrorist threats. She also cited the cooperative efforts by Pakistan and the US in combating terrorism along the Afghan border.

“The Pakistani people themselves have been tragically the victims of many of these terrorist attacks. So the cooperation is ongoing,” Harf noted.

Questioned about efficacy of continuing Pakistani air strikes, the spokesperson said she is not going to comment on any specific air strikes one way or another.

“The terrorist groups like the TTP should stop attacking innocent civilians,” she said and added that the militants should lay down their arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

GreenFalcon said:


> so you are saying India has nothing to do with it now or never did in the past?


Pakistan has never ever made a formal claim that India has or had supported TTP. Obviously the comments of fanboys and PDF members do not constitute Pakistan's official position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

dexter said:


> *Har baat mein tang arana*
> Be ready when they sayakistan's nukes are not safe!
> 
> US has reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistani nuclear assets following Sunday night's terrorist attack on Karachi's Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *US confident of Pakistan's nuclear security*
> By APP
> Published about 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf. — File photo
> WASHINGTON: The United States has reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistani nuclear assets following Sunday night's terrorist attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport.
> 
> “We believe the Pakistani government understands the importance of protecting all of its arsenal, including things related to its nuclear program,” Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf said at the daily briefing.
> 
> “We know that they care about this a great deal and have no reason at this point to think it's anything but safe,” she added, when asked about the US views on safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the wake of terrorist assault on Karachi airport, the State Department has said the US stands steadfast in its commitment to the people of Pakistan in their efforts to counter terrorism and build a peaceful future.”
> 
> “We support Pakistan's efforts to bring all those involved in planning and executing this attack to justice,” Spokesperson Jen Psaki said in a statement.
> 
> Regrettably, she noted, the Pakistani people face violent assaults from numerous groups.
> 
> She also expressed the US sincere condolences to those affected by this heinous attack on pilgrims in Balochistan and said Washington strongly condemns those responsible.
> 
> “Extremist violence against innocent Pakistani men, women, and children of any faith is an assault on universal human values.”
> 
> “We encourage the government to take steps to protect and improve the lives of members of Pakistan's minorities and take concrete steps to promote tolerance and religious freedom. “
> 
> *US condemns Karachi airport attack; offers help with probe*
> Condemning the terrorist attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport, the US offered Pakistan its help in investigating the incident on the country's largest airport.
> 
> “(We) join the Pakistani people in condemning this attack. We have offered assistance to the relevant Pakistani authorities in investigating this crime,” Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf said, while wishing the injured speedy recovery and condoling with families of the victims.
> 
> Harf also told the daily briefing that there are no reports of American citizens among the casualties and all staff at the American mission is safe.
> 
> Explaining the American probe offer, she said Pakistan has a number of capabilities to handle these incidents and the US is ready to help Pakistan with the investigation.
> 
> Harf said counterterrorism is a shared concern for the US and Pakistan.
> 
> Broadly speaking, she said, Washington works closely with Pakistan in areas of counterterrorism, to help build the South Asian country's capacity to deal with terrorist threats. She also cited the cooperative efforts by Pakistan and the US in combating terrorism along the Afghan border.
> 
> “The Pakistani people themselves have been tragically the victims of many of these terrorist attacks. So the cooperation is ongoing,” Harf noted.
> 
> Questioned about efficacy of continuing Pakistani air strikes, the spokesperson said she is not going to comment on any specific air strikes one way or another.
> 
> “The terrorist groups like the TTP should stop attacking innocent civilians,” she said and added that the militants should lay down their arms.


--
each statement from US will hurt pak internationally..
us should have shown constrain to go public


----------



## GreenFalcon

JayAtl said:


> err not truth rather conspritolist is the pakistanis reputation. if there was truth , you would have shown us the proof about indian weapons present...





foxbat said:


> Pakistan has never ever made a formal claim that India has or had supported TTP. Obviously the comments of fanboys and PDF members do not constitute Pakistan's official position.


We don't like crying like India 



foxbat said:


> Pakistan has never ever made a formal claim that India has or had supported TTP. Obviously the comments of fanboys and PDF members do not constitute Pakistan's official position.


Tereek e Taliban Pakistan – TTP – CREATED BY CIA, FUNDED BY INDIA TO PERFORM TERRORIST ACTIVITIES IN PAKISTAN ~ SPY EYES
Beware Pakistan; TTP terrorists and Baloch insurgents are India’s Kao-boys…. | The Passive Voices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFalcon said:


> We don't like crying like India
> 
> 
> Tereek e Taliban Pakistan – TTP – CREATED BY CIA, FUNDED BY INDIA TO PERFORM TERRORIST ACTIVITIES IN PAKISTAN ~ SPY EYES
> Beware Pakistan; TTP terrorists and Baloch insurgents are India’s Kao-boys…. | The Passive Voices


-- get well soon


----------



## GreenFalcon

pursuit of happiness said:


> -- get well soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeenon

dexter said:


> *Har baat mein tang arana*
> Be ready when they sayakistan's nukes are not safe!
> 
> US has reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistani nuclear assets following Sunday night's terrorist attack on Karachi's Airport.
> 
> Published about 9 hours ago
> 
> Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf. — File photo
> WASHINGTON: The United States has reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistani nuclear assets following Sunday night's terrorist attack on Karachi's Jinnah International Airport.
> 
> “We believe the Pakistani government understands the importance of protecting all of its arsenal, including things related to its nuclear program,” Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf said at the daily briefing.
> 
> “We know that they care about this a great deal and have no reason at this point to think it's anything but safe,” she added, when asked about the US views on safety of Pakistani nuclear weapons.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the wake of terrorist assault on Karachi airport, the State Department has said the US stands steadfast in its commitment to the people of Pakistan in their efforts to counter terrorism and build a peaceful future.”
> 
> “We support Pakistan's efforts to bring all those involved in planning and executing this attack to justice,” Spokesperson Jen Psaki said in a statement.
> 
> Regrettably, she noted, the Pakistani people face violent assaults from numerous groups.
> 
> She also expressed the US sincere condolences to those affected by this heinous attack on pilgrims in Balochistan and said Washington strongly condemns those responsible.
> 
> “Extremist violence against innocent Pakistani men, women, and children of any faith is an assault on universal human values.”
> 
> “We encourage the government to take steps to protect and improve the lives of members of Pakistan's minorities and take concrete steps to promote tolerance and religious freedom. “
> 
> the US offered Pakistan its help in investigating the incident on the country's largest airport.
> 
> “(We) join the Pakistani people in condemning this attack. We have offered assistance to the relevant Pakistani authorities in investigating this crime,” Deputy Spokesperson at the State Department Marie Harf said, while wishing the injured speedy recovery and condoling with families of the victims.
> 
> Harf also told the daily briefing that there are no reports of American citizens among the casualties and all staff at the American mission is safe.
> 
> Explaining the American probe offer, she said Pakistan has a number of capabilities to handle these incidents and the US is ready to help Pakistan with the investigation.
> 
> Harf said counterterrorism is a shared concern for the US and Pakistan.
> 
> Broadly speaking, she said, Washington works closely with Pakistan in areas of counterterrorism, to help build the South Asian country's capacity to deal with terrorist threats. She also cited the cooperative efforts by Pakistan and the US in combating terrorism along the Afghan border.
> 
> “The Pakistani people themselves have been tragically the victims of many of these terrorist attacks. So the cooperation is ongoing,” Harf noted.
> 
> Questioned about efficacy of continuing Pakistani air strikes, the spokesperson said she is not going to comment on any specific air strikes one way or another.
> 
> “The terrorist groups like the TTP should stop attacking innocent civilians,” she said and added that the militants should lay down their arms.



This is called '' praye phadday main taang arana''! chaudhry amerika please mind your own business and concentrate on your safe evacuation from afghanistan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indus Falcon

danish falcon said:


> But that pic looked like real. There were many civilian planes parked around that plane in the pic. Heck, i dont remember where i saw that pic on fb


Bhai Sahab, thori se zehmat kejiyae, go through this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayAtl

GreenFalcon said:


> We don't like crying like India



actually it would be you who is crying and trying to make a rumor/ conspiracy as a fact. everytime I ask for any proof , even official government statement on it, you start attacking india...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

GreenFalcon said:


> We don't like crying like India
> 
> 
> Tereek e Taliban Pakistan – TTP – CREATED BY CIA, FUNDED BY INDIA TO PERFORM TERRORIST ACTIVITIES IN PAKISTAN ~ SPY EYES
> Beware Pakistan; TTP terrorists and Baloch insurgents are India’s Kao-boys…. | The Passive Voices



 Is Pakistan's standard fallen so much that its official position is depicted in blogs


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476385797717762048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

foxbat said:


> Is Pakistan's standard fallen so much that its official position is depicted in blogs


   you're so funny, you should try out for the circus, you'll make a killing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cruizer

This terror attack was a simple "gift" from Modhi to Pakistan. But this is just beginning by India new government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

dexter said:


> *” پاکستان تنہا نہیں،خوشی اور غم میں ایک ساتھ کھڑے ہیں*“
> *THANKYOU TURKISH BROTHERS *


Send some T129 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@all pak members 
please avoid putting India's name on attack till proven by COMPETENT AUTHORITY /ARMY/GOP
we understand emotion are on high due to loss of llife..we regret the same..
hope sense prevails..
you have right to speech but better be responsible citizen and netizen too in PDF. 
RIP to dead civilians 
RIP .. Respect to Shaheed Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

pursuit of happiness said:


> @all pak members
> please avoid putting India's name on attack till proven by COMPETENT AUTHORITY /ARMY/GOP
> we understand emotion are on high due to loss of llife..we regret the same..
> hope sense prevails..
> you have right to speech but better be responsible citizen and netizen too in PDF.
> RIP to dead civilians
> RIP .. Respect to Shaheed Soldiers



Bro dont mind but this can never be proved however its is done through help of foreign hands
You guys put blame on Pakistan in every attack happen in your country
but our politicians dont have guts to do so
so in the end this attack will also forgotten by people just like the other attacks
Our country deserves this and this will keep on going until every one of us take a stand against these terrorists
May ALLAH SWT give us strength


----------



## Jango

The amount of bullsh!t on news channels in through the roof.

Express is just milking the news now.

"Pani itna baha dia gaya? Yeh normal aag to nhn thi, raat say aag jal rahi thi yeh kia ho gaya? Aam admi ko bhi yeh pata tha..". To aam admi hi udhar chala jaye na, itnay expert hogaye hain sab.

Just to make it clear, it was DNATA building, there were medical supplies and also batteries. The employees were of Dnata. 

It sort of makes sense why extinguishing the fire was made second priority. A fire tender (the airport one) did go there, got shot at, driver got a hit on the arm and it came back. The fire was then allowed to rage on and the op was made first priority. Terrorists killed, the search operation is underway. Mind you, search operation is underway by the Rangers and Army for finding more terrorists. They give the all clear. Job finished, for the Army and Rangers. People questioning the DG Rangers that why was the all clear given when fire was still raging on are just wankers on TV. 

Now, it was the responsibility of the Karachi airport admin and Dnata to account for all the people and extinguish the fire. We all know how hard it is to extinguish Li-po battery fire.

@balixd, @Irfan Baloch ....comments gentlemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Belated condoleances to Pakistan. And still some idiots in our Western nations don't get that your land is fighting a war with extremists and blame it! Sad!Good day all, Tay.


----------



## majesticpankaj



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

dexter said:


> *” پاکستان تنہا نہیں،خوشی اور غم میں ایک ساتھ کھڑے ہیں*“
> *THANKYOU TURKISH BROTHERS *



What does poster says bro?


----------



## dexter

revojam said:


> What does poster says bro?



*Pakistan is not alone , we stand together in joy and sorrow*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Daina Salyaite said:


> You sure about the bolded part ? As far as I know it is easily accessible in Europe too.


Talking about injection and other medicine . It seems they been trained for even medication too...lolzzz (showed on Pak Tv)


----------



## soundHound

Emotions are high understood, but people of pakistan just don't start blaming India for all this just coz you cant blame your own government, This was bound to happen its like propaganda of proxy attacks is now backfiring in pakistan itself, govt of pakistan should first try to stop all the support by anyways to any terror activity otherwise with increasing border security, pakistan itself will fall in more trouble.

This are my genuine comments, and are based on lots of article i have been through over the years, and moreover we are not a failed state we have other major priority like improving our economy then to plan attacks on you.


----------



## Menace2Society

Northern Alliance and India nexus. I would not be surprised if Iran are also funding Northern Alliance. This is why Uzbek crazies are all in Pakistan.

Because they were given power naturally they could not make peace with Taliban so this has completely destroyed any chances of Afghanistan having a peaceful future.

Some say strategic blunder by NATO but it I would deem it as India taking advantage. India has used the peace of Afghanistan for their hegemonic demonic plans. Iran has previously funded Northern Alliance and should see no reason why Iran is not still doing so. Its does it in Syria so obviously chances are high.

Pak is battling against Mossad, RAW and Iranian intelligence.

Its a war America stepped in and found the kitchen to be too hot and is stepping back out. Pak army is battle hardened, our troops have seen more action than any other army in the region. We can comfortably dominate Afghan territory if we really meant business and take situation by scruff of the neck. Pak needs to go very hard in N Waziristan and take the fight into Afghanistan and conquer their bases.


----------



## bababhosundi

HAIDER said:


> Some Indian poster raise the question , what Indian stuff recovered, according to them its nothing. Here is the answer, F8 (injection) , FACTOR 8 Indian soldier pain killer recovered . Which is only used by Indian armed forces. It was not one or two pieces,. Found in almost every terrorist beg pack.


 
How can you be so jahilana in this Internet age.

F8 is imported by Pakistani pahrma comapanies FROM India, it is freely avaialable in Pakistan for 80$.





> *Cost of treatment:*
> Cost of treatment varies with degree of deficiency from mild to severe.
> *In Pakistan the cost of one injection of Factor VIII in the open market is approximately the equivalent USD 80/-.* If a severely affected patient needs 12-16 injections per month, the cost of treatment would be approximately USD 11,500 ~ USD 15,500/- per year.
> All Centres of Fatimid Foundation are equipped to make various blood components itself, which includes cryopriopitate (factor I & VIII), cryosupenatent (factor IX and other factors) , platelet concentrate and therefore are able to provide the above cost out of its own fund raising resources. Fatimid Foundation shoulders the responsibility of treating over 3100 registered underprivileged haemophiliac patients free of charge and therefore requires substantial government support to subsidise this cost


.
Haemophilia

*You people are freakin stupid!!!*


----------



## foxbat

GreenFalcon said:


> you're so funny, you should try out for the circus, you'll make a killing


No need to get personal. Stay on the topic


----------



## Amaa'n

tbh, I have no words for these idiots, they have lost it, someone with Bachelors in Mass Comm, or Journalism cannot be expected to know the technicality related to the fire, heck there are some fires that require specific type of Foam
someone should ask the pathetic media that it depends on the type of Chemical, that could leave us with a small span of time before people sophisticate to death, i would not even expect them to be alive after 8 hours let alone 26 hours.....once we are past 8 hours, there is very little hope....btw as per ILO, LEL(long term Exposure Limit for Hazardous chemicals) for most of the chemicals is 8 hours, after that it start effecting the health, but it also depend on the space you are in too....in a confined space, there is little room before chemical are filled in and very little O2 is left....

Coming back to the question of "All Clear" then I said this last night as well, Military/ Ranger, Police are LEA, who were called in to assist in CT operation, IF CAA does not want them they cannot even enter the site ASF is the dedicated Security Force for the facility so that leaves them with little responsibility....But the actual Responsibility lies with CAA, that is the Administrator of the site, it is their site, they run it....Once Op was finished and Site was handed over to them they were suppose to carryout the head count, do the Damage Assessment and Risk Assessment, but nothing such was done....do you know CAA did not even know if any Aircraft was damaged, that is why i was told the same, they only found out about the damage when they saw it on the TV....(btw that PIA plane was already on the way out and Shaheen airline took some round)......
It doesn't matter which company that storage belonged too, whether they were Third Party contrators, Clients or whatever, CAA has the "Duty of Care" towards everyone on site - as we call it in Occupational Safety.....so it is stupid to blame any LEA....


Fulcrum15 said:


> The amount of bullsh!t on news channels in through the roof.
> 
> Express is just milking the news now.
> 
> "Pani itna baha dia gaya? Yeh normal aag to nhn thi, raat say aag jal rahi thi yeh kia ho gaya? Aam admi ko bhi yeh pata tha..". To aam admi hi udhar chala jaye na, itnay expert hogaye hain sab.
> 
> Just to make it clear, it was DNATA building, there were medical supplies and also batteries. The employees were of Dnata.
> 
> It sort of makes sense why extinguishing the fire was made second priority. A fire tender (the airport one) did go there, got shot at, driver got a hit on the arm and it came back. The fire was then allowed to rage on and the op was made first priority. Terrorists killed, the search operation is underway. Mind you, search operation is underway by the Rangers and Army for finding more terrorists. They give the all clear. Job finished, for the Army and Rangers. People questioning the DG Rangers that why was the all clear given when fire was still raging on are just wankers on TV.
> 
> Now, it was the responsibility of the Karachi airport admin and Dnata to account for all the people and extinguish the fire. We all know how hard it is to extinguish Li-po battery fire.
> 
> @balixd, @Irfan Baloch ....comments gentlemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What is the purpose of such an attack?
Taliban claim, it is for revenge aginst drone bombings of civilians, but there are so many city bombings for the same purpose, so, this possibility does not hold very well, something else is behind these events, and we shall know in time.


----------



## American Pakistani

suresh1773 said:


> Your Highness,Your Excellency,Well this Airport attack was done by MQM supermo Altaf Huessin & Mr.Asif Ali Zardari. It cannot be ruled out Both of them might have “OUTSOURCED” the work to Indians Well both of them are from Karachi,they know the layout of the Airport & the exit routes.Even the water mafia in Karachi is controlled & operated by Indian thugs



Well i dunno what news you read everyday(might be that clown bharat verma's news agency)...TTP terrorists have claim responsibility of this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

If this was happend in mumbai airport and POF made weapons were found then INDIA will definitely gather their troops on border
But this is Pakistan they dont have guts to do anything like that or even condemn it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thirdfront

dexter said:


> If this was happend in mumbai airport and POF made weapons were found then INDIA will definitely gather their troops on border
> But this is Pakistan they dont have guts to do anything like that or even condemn it


Of-course, but not a single made in india weapons were recovered. Plus, if terrorists had some made in pakistan, available in India product, India would not level charges against pak without other evidence....
FYI- tons of POF ammo has been recovered in India. Not a single IOF weapon has been displayed by pak, till date. prove me wrong with proof if you can...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

RIP to brave security forces , otherwise what could be ugly situation given amount of ammunition. GoP should respond as if worst has happened . 
About Indian involvement, we've been hearing for few years without concrete proof..


----------



## suresh1773

Thirdfront said:


> Of-course, but not a single made in india weapons were recovered. Plus, if terrorists had some made in pakistan, available in India product, India would not level charges against pak without other evidence....
> FYI- tons of POF ammo has been recovered in India. Not a single IOF weapon has been displayed by pak, till date. prove me wrong with proof if you can...


U can easily get Indian weapons from Kashmiri Militants like HM(Hizbul Mujahidden).What's the big deal.About Suicide vests,I am not aware ,if there is any of Indian or American make.Forget Indian weapons,u can even get diaphers & condoms from Kashmiri Militants


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476671770700025856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Any additional information on today's minor follow-up attack?

Taliban Attacks Pakistan Airport For Second Time in Two Days - The Wire


----------



## dexter

Thirdfront said:


> Of-course, but not a single made in india weapons were recovered. Plus, if terrorists had some made in pakistan, available in India product, India would not level charges against pak without other evidence....
> FYI- tons of POF ammo has been recovered in India. Not a single IOF weapon has been displayed by pak, till date. prove me wrong with proof if you can...



What kind of proof ??
Just like you guys proved that Ajmal Kasab and all terrorist were Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Where the weapons came from is irrelevant. Someone attempting a false-flag attack would use the weapons of the party they are trying to pin the blame on, and a covert plot would intentionally use outside weapons in order to prevent tracing it back to the source.


----------



## Pak_Track

Since when has any of our media's been careful not to exaggerate? 
Airport Attack: Somebody says that the weapons are Indian. So yeah, the attack was by India.
Mumbai Attacks: The attackers were handling their weapons properly. It's obvious that they are the SSG!
Get Real. Some people can believe anything.


----------



## dexter

Cathay Pacific Airways Ltd has cancelled all flights to Karachi from Bangkok, the airline said on its website on Wednesday.








*Cathay Pacific cancels Karachi flights after Taliban attack*
By Reuters
Published about 7 hours ago




Pakistan rangers take position after the firing incident near Karachi airport in Karachi on June 10, 2014. — Photo by AFP
HONG KONG: Cathay Pacific Airways Ltd has cancelled some flights to Karachi from Bangkok, the airline said on its website on Wednesday.

“We will continue to monitor the situation closely,” the company said in its statement. “Customers are recommended to check flight status before departing for the airport.”

The cancellations came after Taliban insurgents claimed responsibility for an attack on a security academy at Karachi's airport on Tuesday, less than 48 hours after an all-night siege by Taliban gunmen at the country's busiest airport.

Cathay Pacific shares were down 0.28 per cent in mid-afternoon trade on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange.

An audacious gun-and-explosive attack by heavily armed militants on the country’s busiest airport had left at least 30 dead.

A day after the five-hour long destructive battle, the Airport Security Force (ASF) camp number 2, had also come under a fresh assault. The flight operations were resumed after being temporarily suspended, and routes leading to the airport were cleared for traffic, the Civil Aviation Authority had announced.

Earlier today, the Maldivian President Abdulla Yameen cancelled his visit to Pakistan for an indefinite period.

According to the Foreign Office source, the embassy of Maldives had not replied officially but hinted that the attack at the airport was the reason for cancellation.

source:Cathay Pacific cancels Karachi flights after Taliban attack - World - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Salute to martyrs of ASF
اے ایس ایف کے شہداء کو سلام
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*While filming at the Karachi airport, a CNN crew was forced to evacuate due to another attack:*

Battle rages near airport as CNN crew films - CNN.com Video


----------



## sherin616

instead of blazing all gun at terroris
Make precise attack using cammandos using isi gathered intlegence
It is what india did in kashmir(what ever pakistan says unmarked gaves etc etc) india is much safer now


----------



## Thirdfront

dexter said:


> What kind of proof ??
> Just like you guys proved that Ajmal Kasab and all terrorist were Pakistanis


Whatever proof you have.... Only conspiracy theorist will STILL not believe Ajmal Kasab is not Pakistani...


----------



## Menace2Society

Why is Karachi not been locked down after this?? They need to discover the route these people took and they put it all together. They have passed the anti terrorism laws, now use them.

Where is the elite swat police unit PMLN were talking about a few months ago?

What I don't understand is after all that has happened, still no focus on internal security. Its a failure of government and Sindh politicians. 

Thank you Sindh for having the worst politicians in the entire sub continent. May your corruption and incompetence bless us for eternity.


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sam Manekshaw



Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*بلاگ : کیا کوئی ہے جو میڈیا سے بھی سوال کرے؟*

2014اسعد الدین بدھ 11 جون


مانا کہ دیکھنے وا لو ں واقعے کی 'خبر' پہنچانا میڈیا وا لوں کی ذمہ دا ری ہے مگر اس کا مطلب یہ تو نہیں کہ آپ خبر پہنچاتے پہنچا تے اوروں کے لئے 'قبر' ہی کھودنا شروع کر دیں
اب ایسی بھی کیا ؟ کمپنی کی مشہو ری کے لئے اپنے ہی پیٹ سے کپڑا ٹھا اٹھا کر دکھا نے سے کیا فا ئدہ۔ حملہ آور کراچی ایئر پو رٹ پہنچے آن کی آن میں سیکورٹی اہلکا رو ں پر اور جو جو ان کے را ستے میں رکا وٹ بنتے گیا ہلہ بو ل دیا ادھر حملے کی خبر آگ کی طر ح زما نے جہا ن میں پھیل گئی بس پھر کیا تھا سا رے میڈیا والو ں کو مو قع بھی ملا اور خبر بھی سب کیل کا نٹے لے کر دوڑ پڑے اب مقا بلہ شروع ہوا حملہ آوروں میں اور سیکو رٹی اہلکا روں میں ۔
اب سب سے بڑا چیلنج تھا مسافروں کی جا ن بچا نے کا، ان کو رخصت کر نے کے لئے آنے وا لو ں کی جا ن بچا نے کا ، اور خود سیکو رٹی اہلکا رو ں کی اپنی جا نیں خطر ے میں تھیں ، یو ں سمجھیں پورا ائر پو رٹ نشا نے پر تھا ، ایک عالم تھا قیا مت کا ، مگر پتا نہیں ہما رے کیمرے اور مایئک وا لے بھا یئوں کو ایسی کیا جلدی تھی کہ جس کی وجہ سے وہ ‘دیگ سے پہلے چمچہ گرم’ کی تصویر بنے ہوئے تھے اور اس ما را ماری کی ماحول میں وہ یہ شا ید بھول گئے تھے کہ چینلز کی نشریات پا کستان ہی نہیں پا کستان سے با ہر بھی دیکھی جا تی ہیں اور دیکھنے وا لوں میں اپنے بھی ہوتے ہیں اور پرائے بھی۔
مانا کہ واقعے کی ‘خبر’ دیکھنے وا لو ں تک پہنچا نا، ان تک معلو ما ت، تفصیلا ت پہنچا نا میڈیا وا لوں کی ذمہ دا ری ہے مگر اس کا مطلب یہ تو نہیں کہ آپ خبر پہنچاتے پہنچا تے اپنوں کے لئے” قبر“ ہی کھودنا شروع کر دیں ۔۔ ایک دوسرے سے آگے نکلنے کی چکر میں کچھ بھی نہ چھو ڑا سب ہی کچھ دکھا نے ، سب سے پہلے دکھا نے ، سب کچھ دکھا نے کے لئے سب سپر مین بن گئے ، اور جس جس کو پتا نہیں تھا اس کی بھی آنکھیں اور کا ن کھل گئے کہ ۔ اچھا! تو یہ یہ جگہیں خا لی ہیں ، یہ یہ کمزوریا ں ہیں ، یہ خا میا ں ہیں ۔۔ یہ بریکنگ نیوز کن کے لئے تھیں؟ یہ بر یکنگ نیوز تھیں جنہیں ‘بریک’ ہی نہیں لگ رہا ۔
اب ایک عجیب سی صورتحا ل پیدا ہو گئی ایکشن لینے وا لوں کے کچھ کر نے سے پہلے ہی رننگ کمنٹری سے سب کو پتا چل جا تا کے اب کیا ہو نے جا رہاہے ، دوسری طر ف جن کے پیا رے اس وقت ایئر پورٹ پر تھے اور صورتحا ل سے بے خبر تھے ان کے سکو ن کو بھی با خبر کر نے کے نا م پر خو ب غا رت کیا ۔سب کو اتنی گر می میں ان کی نا نی یا د دلا دی ۔۔۔اب جو گھر میں تھا وہ پریشا ن، جو سڑک پہ تھا وہ پریشان ایک طرف اپنو ں کی طر ف سے فکر مند تو دوسری طرف اپنی بے بسی کا ما تم ۔۔اُدھر دشمن خو ش کہ جو کا م ہم نہیں کر سکے وہ ہما رے نادا ن دوستوں نے کر دیا ۔۔لمحے لمحے کی خبر ایسے بتا دی جیسے گھر جیسی با ت۔۔۔۔ کو ئی ہے پو چھنے وا لا میڈیا سے کہ یہ تم کس کو با خبر کر رہے تھے؟؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

dexter said:


> *Salute to martyrs of ASF
> اے ایس ایف کے شہداء کو سلام
> *


Two of the martyrs in this picture have beards. It is a clear sign for all those who blame every religious person to be terrorist that they are wrong in their thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Sam Manekshaw said:


> View attachment 34845


the way that chutya is using *ABE *it is clear that he is indian with fake account so **** him


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the way that chutya is using *ABE *it is clear that he is indian with fake account so **** him


Bhai itanahi smart hai toh wo bhi to dekh "like" k rating ke baad "pakistanis" likha hai....yeah it is fake and for a fun.


----------



## TalibanSwatter

*Express Tribune

Time to Fight

I think the time to talk about the justification of this war is over, especially after the attack on Karachi airport. When is war justified — if not now? Cross-border raids from Afghanistan and suicide attacks on military officers and targets in the heartland of the country speak of continuity of this war by the Taliban against us. Little doubt that it is Indian financial support through Afghanistan to Maulana Fazllulah and his likes that helps them to recruit the Central Asian and local mercenaries to fight against the security forces and sustain the continuity of this war as well. But what is our plan?

Are we as a state still riding on the hopes of ‘conciliatory policymaking’ to get us through in this war? Hasn’t the ‘strategy of appeasement’ been tried enough? Such mindsets have only nourished and promoted political smugness and military complacency. For how long will we continue to feed the ‘Taliban monster’ with concessions? Would the result of the efforts of the tribal leaders from Waziristan that met the governor and the Corps Commander in Peshawar recently be any different? Which magic wand will they use to set everything right in 15 days that could not be put right in 15 years?

The ‘retaliatory strikes’ are the glaring omission from the fresh military landscape that General Raheel painted on the war on terror canvas on assumption of his command. Why has the military not responded so far to the suicide attack carried out on the senior officers in Rawalpindi when all terrorist acts so far against the military and civilian targets have been militarily responded to since the arrival of General Raheel Sharif as COAS? The tone for such military responses was set on December 18, 2013 when five jawans from the military lost their lives in a suicide attack. Speaking on the occasion, General Raheel said, the “military will not tolerate terror attacks and an effective response will be given to the terrorists”. Since then, a military response to terrorist activities had become a norm. Every time the terrorists would strike a target, a military response would be generated. Terrorist groups were given a clear message that “the cost attached with their terrorist activity far exceeds their gains”. The General had picked up his doctrinal agenda of proceeding with the retaliatory strikes no matter what the status of political negotiations with the Taliban’s. But what now?

The only pause in the General’s publically stated military doctrine of ‘deterrence by punishment’ has been the so far current mute response by the army on the suicide attack that has taken the lives of its two senior military officers. This ‘tactical pause’ in the ‘we will hit harder if you hit us hard’ policy may be an operational necessity. Or it may as well be the proverbial calm before the eventual storm. Whatever it maybe — our generals would do well to finally, together with the political leadership, decide to initiate the much-awaited military operation. The June 10 high-level security meeting is, perhaps, the first step in this regard.

Let there be no doubt that our enemy is reciprocating on the western front to ensure our military deployment in Fata becomes as permanent a feature as theirs is in occupied Kashmir. It’s a battle of quid pro quo and a smart move of redirecting and rebalancing our military capabilities to the other front that were actually meant to match theirs on the eastern front.

It’s time that the Pakistani military stopped being boxed in by constraints and ethics to fight an enemy that has no value for any war ethics either. The ‘collateral damage’ and ‘only permissible conduct’ by military units on the battlefield are the chains that hold back the progress of military operations and in most cases become the difference between the ultimate success or failure.

What end do we pursue? The overriding motive of all wars is to ‘secure peace’. But for that an army has to wage a war and not fight scattered battles of survival and choice. If for terrorists, the end justifies the means, then we must as well choose the means to justify the end that we seek. The unchallenged ‘religious hallucinations’ that guide the Taliban to commit murders have continued to embolden them. They have no concept of the good life or the conditions that can make them possible.

General Raheel Sharif was not renowned for any military achievements on the western front in the borderland with Afghanistan. In fact, he performed no military service in the area since 9/11 ushered the army to fight the irregular war on that front. To say that he was not in sync with the ‘core team of ‘decision-makers’ and planners and executors of the military operations on the western front, until he took over as COAS, would not be wrong.

So now that the General has mounted himself on the horseback and saddled himself in to lead the army, will he also choose to continue to stagger along without a clear mandate of what to do with all the assembled foreign and local militants on the western front? After all, for over a decade, his two previous bosses (General Musharraf and General Kayani) only gifted us this stalemated war. ‘Reaction’ and not ‘pre-emption’ remained their most favourite tool to counter terrorism and the terrorists.

General Raheel Sharif must know that this lame-duck political and military approach to the existential threat that we face cannot be allowed to continue. Political ‘consensus and collectivism’ will remain an orphan in a country where not the national but petty party interest guides the leadership of the political parties. If our children and grandchildren are to have a Pakistan in which they can hold a right to life, liberty and pursuit of happiness, then we must deliver them a Pakistan that is livable and free of terror and fear.

Fourteen years was a long time for two military leaders (General Musharraf and General Kayani) to give even a semblance of some hope of the ‘militarily prevailing’ over our enemies in the war on terror that we fight. Would we still be wondering what shape should our response take when General Raheel Sharif would leave the office? If negotiations have disappeared from the negotiating table, then what is stopping the general and his army from making its move on the battlefront?*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the way that chutya is using *ABE *it is clear that he is indian with fake account so **** him


--
dear 
Jaban sabhalke ...
any issue mod is there to take care...


----------



## Devil Soul

*Karachi airport attack signals alarming tactical shift by Taliban*
By Reuters
KARACHI: It was the shoes that betrayed Corporal Faiz Mohammad's would-be killers. When 10 Taliban militants attacked Karachi airport on Sunday night, sparking a five-hour gun battle that killed at least 34 people, Mohammad and his fellow officers from the Airports Security Force (ASF) were the first line of defence.

“There was a moment of confusion because the militants had the same ASF uniforms as us,” said Mohammad, 30.

“But then we saw their shoes.” ASF officers wear black leather shoes, but the men who stormed Jinnah International Airport in Karachi, wore white-soled sneakers.

All 10 militants were dead by dawn, shot down by the security forces or blown up by their own suicide vests.

That the Taliban failed in its main objective - to hijack an aircraft and hold its passengers hostage - should bring no comfort to embattled Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, since the attack signals an alarming shift in tactics by an increasingly formidable foe.

The strike at the airport in Karachi, home to 18 million people, deals a blow to Sharif's bid to attract foreign investors to revive the economy. It has also destroyed prospects for peace talks with the Taliban and made an all-out military offensive against militant strongholds along the Afghan border a near-certainty.

Government air strikes on the strongholds in the North Waziristan region triggered the tactical shift, said sources at Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

Angered by the raids and anticipating a ground assault, the militants are targeting Pakistan's heartland.

A top Taliban commander confirmed to Reuters that attacks involving aircraft were part of a new strategy to counter the government's preparations for a full-scale operation against them in North Waziristan.

“We decided to change our strategy and hit their main economic centres,” he said.

“They will kill innocent people by their bombs and we will hit their nerve-centres in major cities.”

Tariq Azeem, a senior official in Sharif's administration, said a full-scale military operation was imminent in North Waziristan, and seemed resigned to it sparking terror attacks elsewhere in Pakistan.

“Everybody knows there is going to be a blowback,” he said.

*Pattern of Mumbai, Westgate Mall*
The Taliban is most likely to rely on small militant teams, emulating the protracted, high-impact operations like those in Mumbai in 2008 and Nairobi's Westgate mall last year.

“In Mumbai, and in Kenya, you will find a lot of similarities,” said Muhammad Amir Rana, director of the Islamabad-based think tank Pak Institute for Peace Studies.

“They (the Taliban) are adopting this as their prime strategy.” The similarities between the Karachi and Mumbai incidents are startling and instructive.

The attack on Mumbai, India's largest city, was carried out by Lashkar-e-Taiba.

It lasted three days, killed 166 people and transfixed the world.

As with Karachi, it was meticulously planned and involved well-trained and heavily armed militants.

In both cases, a 10-man team quickly split into pairs and carried provision-stuffed knapsacks in preparation for a long siege.

In Mumbai, militants used mobile phones to coordinate with handlers in Pakistan and with each other in the heat of battle.

Their Karachi counterparts were also seen using mobile phones during the assault.

Lashkar-e-Taiba has said it has no connection with any attacks on Pakistani soil and there is no evidence that it works with the Taliban.

Neither the military nor the ISI could forestall the havoc caused by 10 men who got out of a minivan near Karachi's cargo terminal on Sunday night.

The attack began at 11.05 p.m, with five of the militants breaching the Fokker Gate with assault rifles and grenades.

Minutes later, as the ASF fought back, a second five-strong squad attacked the nearby Cargo Gate. Both gates granted access to the cargo area in the airport's west.

Azeem, the administration official, praised the ASF while admitting how hard it was to protect the sprawling airport.

“You need almost two brigades to cover . . . every inch of it,” he said.

“Any entrance will have two, three, four people who are fully armed, but one burst of machinegun fire will kill all four of them and you can enter.”

When Faiz Mohammed ran across the tarmac, shouldering his AK-47, to reinforce his fellow ASF officers, four were already dead. “Our men were fighting relentlessly,” he said.

Mohammad was shot in the thigh and, like other wounded ASF, waited hours until it was safe for ambulances to evacuate him.

“The ASF put up very stiff resistance and that apparently sowed panic among the attackers, who then split up and were eventually taken out by security forces,” said a senior Pakistani security official, speaking on condition of anonymity.

The militants' dispersal added to the mayhem and drew in more security forces.

By 11.30 p.m., a contingent of police and paramilitary Rangers had arrived at the airport, followed 30 minutes later by an army unit.

They formed what Azeem called “the second or the third layer” of airport security which stopped the militant advance on the main passenger terminal further east.

“I was terrified.” The gunfire was now punctuated by the boom of militants firing rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs). They had come prepared for a long fight.

Their knapsacks contained water, medicine and food. Some were spotted using cellphones during the attack, said a security official involved in the investigation, although it was unclear who they were talking to - each other, or distant commanders.

Phimraphat Wisetsoem could see and hear explosions from her seat on a Thai International Airways aircraft. It was trapped near the runway along with an Emirates jet and contained hundreds of passengers.

Phimraphat suspected that hijackers in disguise had already boarded her plane.

“I was terrified,” she told reporters as she arrived back in Bangkok. “I sat still and didn't dare move around.”

Passengers on both planes were later safely evacuated.

Just after midnight, as all outbound flights were suspended and inbound flights diverted to other airports, there was a large explosion near Fokker Gate: the first militant had detonated his suicide vest.

By now, dead and wounded were being ferried to the nearby Jinnah Hospital.

Their numbers rose steadily through the night - by morning, the hospital would report 16 dead and dozens injured - as security forces intensified their counter-attack.

As the fighting raged outside, seven employees from a cargo company took refuge in a warehouse - as it turned out, a fateful decision. They burned to death.

Elsewhere, Hamid Khan, 22, a junior technician, hid with eight other men in the washroom of an aircraft maintenance company.

A hand-grenade blew off part of the roof and bullets peppered a nearby container. “If anyone is inside, come out now!” shouted someone - friend or foe, Hamid couldn't tell. He and his colleagues kept silent and stayed put. “I was so afraid that I started reading my last prayers,” he said, his voice still shaking with emotion days later.

Two more militants would blow themselves up.

By 4 a.m, all 10 were dead, their shattered bodies sprawled in pairs across the tarmac. It had taken 150 security personnel to counter them.

The Rangers identified them as ethnic Uzbeks.

Pakistani officials often accuse foreign militants of staging attacks alongside the Taliban.

“We admit we carried out this attack with the help of our other brotherly mujahideen groups,” the senior member of Taliban told Reuters.

*A second attack*
In daylight, Karachi airport resembled a war zone. Smoke billowed from gutted buildings.

Rescue workers retrieved the seven cargo company employees, their corpses charred beyond recognition, and raised the death toll to 34.

Junior technician Hamid Khan and the other eight emerged unscathed from their washroom refuge. “I felt as if God had heard our prayers,” he said.

At least three passenger aircraft, all unoccupied, were damaged during the battle, a senior Pakistani security official told Reuters.

A satellite photo on Google Earth showed a fourth aircraft in the cargo area completely destroyed, its broken wings lying amid the blackened remains of its fuselage. However, officials have not confirmed the destruction of any aircraft. Even as flights resumed and the clean-up began, Taliban struck the airport again.

On Tuesday evening, gunmen on motorbikes opened fire on an ASF academy, although there were no casualties.

There would be “many more such attacks” in future, Pakistani Taliban spokesman Shahidullah Shahid told Reuters.

Adil Najam, dean of Boston University's Pardee School of Global Studies, agreed.

Karachi was “not just another terrorist attack,” he said. “It is among the latest skirmishes in what is now an actual war between the Pakistan Army and the Taliban.


----------



## Marshmallow

Irfan Baloch said:


> retired "hurt" 20 years ago.
> the hurt was not mental, psychological or butt
> neither through hostile attack
> but an accident, an unfortunate fall while in service that left an oblique fracture on my calf bone, the military doctors did put me together again but I was permanently category C and not good for active duty. so I gave it up and continued with my studies and became a full time civilian.
> 
> I do regular runs for 30 mins to an Hour. wanna run with me sometime young man?


oh sorry to know that....God had other plans for you and maybe wanted you to excel in some other field to serve your nation in different way....good luck gentleman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TalibanSwatter said:


> *Express Tribune
> *
> 
> *Fourteen years was a long time for two military leaders (General Musharraf and General Kayani) to give even a semblance of some hope of the ‘militarily prevailing’ over our enemies in the war on terror that we fight. Would we still be wondering what shape should our response take when General Raheel Sharif would leave the office? If negotiations have disappeared from the negotiating table, then what is stopping the general and his army from making its move on the battlefront?*




Bastardized Judiciary, Pro - Taliban Media, chronic lying religious parties 

we kill them and the bastard judges bully the forces in the name of missing persons. if we bring them to judges then these bastards free them all of the previously arrested and released terrorists have re-offended

our military and security agencies are still facing Judicial harassment over Red Mosque operation.

a section of media, almost entire judiciary and right wing politicians are all die-hard TTP sympathizers and supporters.


only Hijaj Bin Yousaf level of barbarianism will resolve fix this problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Irfan Baloch said:


> only Hijaj Bin Yousaf level of barbarianism will resolve fix this problem.



You're too kind brother. I was thinking along the lines of Genghis Khan....


----------



## Devil Soul

*Karachi airport attack: 18 Afghan nationals detained for questioning*
By Our Correspondent
Published: June 13, 2014

*KARACHI: 
In a fresh exercise after the brazen attack on Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport, law enforcement agencies detained around one-and-a-half dozen suspects on Thursday. The detentions were made during a raid conducted by the police at a slum area in the outskirts of Karachi.*

“We conducted raids in slum areas popularly known as Afghan Camp and Ganna Mandi on the Super Highway, near Sohrab Goth,” explained DSP Qamar Ahmed. “During the raids conducted on the basis of intelligence reports, we have caught some 18 suspects – a majority of them are Afghan nationals,” he told _The Express Tribune._

Police officials said the search operation was a part of fresh security measures being taken following the militants’ attack on the Karachi airport. The identity of the suspects was not disclosed and they were moved to an undisclosed location for further questioning.

“We did not achieve the target we aimed for during the raids. The Afghan nationals are living in the city legally as we have also found legal documents from their possession,” DSP Ahmed clarified.

He said the suspects were being questioned to ascertain their involvement in the attack. However, no case has been registered yet against them.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 13th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

